# “setting To Success” 2016



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi ladies!!!!*

*Welcome to the “Setting to Success” 2016 Challenge*



I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to achieve hair goals through setting. I named this challenge specifically because I want to welcome all ladies, including those who use: rollers, curlformers, pun curls, pillow rollers, flexi rods, or whatever else to set their hair.

I think setting offers an outstanding way to style and maintain the health of hair! I have seen this first hand when I slacked on setting in 2014. This will be an open challenge and while I will be rolling away all of 2015 feel free to drop in with a question, show off your success, or set all the way through the year. 

The Guidelines

1.Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.
2.The challenge will officially begin December 31, 2015 and run til December 31, 2016
3.The challenge is open to join at any time. So join whenever! 
4.Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.
5.*STAY ENCOURAGED!! *

**Update Dates**
December 31st (2015)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal December 31st (2016)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length:
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Current Setting method and styling choices:
Current Setting products:
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
How long do you plan to set?:
Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Current hair length: BSL+
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural 
Current Setting method and styling choices: Rollers, buns
Current Setting products: still on the hunt, but hoping flax seed gel and serum work!
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: healthy ends! 
How long do you plan to set?: all year long! 
Post a beginning picture:My last set in December 2015

the last year has brought a lot of changes for me which impacted my hair routine. I am excited to get it back together in 2016*


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2015)

@AnjelLuvsUBabe 
@Babygrowth 
@Beautified16 
@brownb83 
@Cherry89 
@cherryhair123 
@coilyhaircutie 
@divinefavor 
@DoDo 
@Eboni801 
@faithVA 
@flyygirlll2 
@girlonfire 
@H4irHappy 
@HairPleezeGrow 
@Kimbosheart 
@Lisa 
@Lucie 
@lulu97 
@MileHighDiva 
@missyrayne19 
@mzteaze 
@naturalagain2 
@Nazaneen 
@PlainJane 
@Prettymetty 
@Rozlewis 
@Saludable84 
@sissimpson 
@topnotch1010 
@veesweets
@vevster 
@winona


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

*Current hair length: NL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: Flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front

Current Setting products: Blue Roze Flax Seed Gel or Natural Oasis Tea Sprit

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: 
I would love to be able to wear my set for at least 3 days and pineapple it.
I would also love to have my set be my primary go to style. 
Looking forward to giving up the flat twist in the back and wearing full curls.

How long do you plan to set?: At least once a month during the cooler weather. In the fall should be able to set more often. 

Post a beginning picture: Will post when I set for the new year.*


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd like to join because I want to get more serious about setting twice a month.

Current hair length: Between BSL and MBL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers, Flexirods, Permrods, and *maybe* rollersets
Current Setting products: Distilled water, ST Sorrell, and Oyin Hair Dew OR Shescentit Coco creme leave-in (new)
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: 1. Would like to get faster at installation. That is the main reason I have gotten lazy with setting. Because of my density, length and pattern, it takes me 2 hours to set my hair. Would like to cut it down at least by 30 minutes. 2. I would like to find the right gel to give me hold without flaking or crunchiness. 
How long do you plan to set?: At least once a month, would like to do twice a month.
Post a beginning picture. I will when I set my hair for New Years Eve.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2015)

Current hair length:
Between hip and tailbone

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
About 3 inches of relaxed ends stand in the way of me being fully natural.

Current Setting method and styling choices:
Magnetic sets. After setting: I wear a top knot for 3-4 days, take it down to detangle and moisturize, then turn it into another protective style for 3-4 more days. Wash, rinse, repeat!

Current Setting products:
A combination of Chi Keratin leave in & MoroccanOil serum. I will try others from time to time but those are my Guaranteed hit makers!

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Consistently do the Mohawk method when setting. It always yields me the best results. Smooth hair from roots to ends.

How long do you plan to set?:
All year long. I usually stop setting in the summer, but this year I plan to roll on through the summer as well.

Starting picture.
See my profile pic. I'm maintaining at that length until all my relaxed ends are gone. Once they are all trimmed away, I will update my profile pic but that's a year or 2 down the road.


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2015)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length: Grazing crack-a-lackin length.
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: I set in quadrants weekly and usually bun during the day. Sleep in two buns/bantu knots.
Current Setting products: I'll be shampooing and cowashing with Mizani Thermasmooth products in the 2016. DC with assorted Pantene DCs. It's a 10 leave in, and coconut oil during the week.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I'd like to work on smooth sets, quick rolling time, and thorough detangling.
How long do you plan to set?: All year? I'd like to do at least 45 sets.
Post a beginning picture: picture taken 2015-12-19 on week old set. Finger detangled with coconut oil. Back left quadrant. *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Current hair length:
MBL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Relaxed/transitioning

Current Setting method and styling choices:
Magnetic sets, perm rods, and flexi rod sets. I only prefer doing flexi rods on dry hair since my hair takes too long to dry. I tend to do ponytail rollersets. I don't do many styles, I mainly wear twists and pin them up since I'm about to be 15 months post.

Current Setting products:
SSI Cranberry Cocktail, It's a 10, Keravada Caramel Soufflé, Kerastase Oleo Relax Serum, and GVP Silk Remedy Serum.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Due to all the new growth I have, it's very difficult to smooth my hair. It always ends up puffy which I really  hate, which is why I have been blow drying recently. It can take  2 hours to set my hair, so I'd love to get it done in 1 hour or 45 minutes. That's probably asking for a lot with the the way my hair is set up though 

How long do you plan to set?:
I'll try to do it once a month if possible.

Starting picture.
I'll post a pic the next time I do a set.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 17, 2015)

*Current hair length: 
-*MBL
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
-*Natural
*
Current Setting method and styling choices:
-*Flexis*, *Perm Rods*, *Hour Glass*, *Curlformers*, *and Mizani Lacers*.

Current Setting products:
-*My normal M&S products for flexis and perm rods
*-*It's a 10 or setting lotion for Hourglass Rollers
*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*
-Perfecting Mohawk technique
-Experiment with the Mizani lacers
-Keep hair stretched
*
How long do you plan to set?:
-*Monthly alternating with Braid Outs*.

Post a beginning picture:*
I'll post one when DS gets home from school for Winter*/*X-Mas Break*.*


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 19, 2015)

Roller-set last night for the first time in a minute. I think I am getting the hand of it. I actually combed through my hair before rolling it and my roots were nice and smooth. I am going to try and stretch to 18- 20 weeks so I think I will be roller setting more to help get my roots in check.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 21, 2015)

Spending my day off under the dryer. I will be back with the results!


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2015)

My sister sent me 2 liters of the Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo (lifetime supply I'm sure) and 2 liters of the Thermasmooth Conditioner (6 months??). I'm so excited. My last set of 2015 will be at home over the holidays but on January 3rd, that Mizani is going in my hair.

This weeks sets isn't as smooth because I used larger rollers so I'm adding extra coconut oil at night to keep it nourished and bunning all week.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Dang, I would give anything to have a smooth set from root to tip  I used magnetic rollers today which took 2 hours to install. By the time I took it out when it was dry, my roots looked like a rebellion  just a hot mess.

The only time I had a smooth roller set was when I was fully relaxed, but now being nearly 15 months post is turning out to be a real challenge.


----------



## toaster (Dec 22, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Dang, I would give anything to have a smooth set from root to tip  I used magnetic rollers today which took 2 hours to install. By the time I took it out when it was dry, my roots looked like a rebellion  just a hot mess.
> 
> The only time I had a smooth roller set was when I was fully relaxed, but now being nearly 15 months post is turning out to be a real challenge.


@flyygirlll2 How are you setting your hair? Do you detangle fully before rolling? Are you rolling on soaking wet hair? How many rollers are you using?

I know for me, my set is not flat iron straight by any means, but if I spritz each section with water, comb with a wide tooth comb, and brush with a paddle brush immediately before rolling my hair is pretty smooth. Also I have to use smaller sections and more rollers to really get my roots taut.

I know other ladies have other methods, just wanted to share mine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2015)

Under the dryer now with my rollers in. My hair feels like silk after pampering it today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Dang, I would give anything to have a smooth set from root to tip  I used magnetic rollers today which took 2 hours to install. By the time I took it out when it was dry, my roots looked like a rebellion  just a hot mess.
> 
> The only time I had a smooth roller set was when I was fully relaxed, but now being nearly 15 months post is turning out to be a real challenge.



@flyygirlll2 Awwww hugs!!!I agree with @toaster in wanting to learn about your process. Let's see how we can get you to the land of smooth sets.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2015)

@toaster @lulu97  I'm not good with doing the mow hawk method at all, so I part my hair in four sections and pretty much do a brick layering method if that makes any sense. I used water to wet my hair and detangled with a comb. 

Hmmmm... In retrospect, I didn't use smaller sections all over like I should have.


----------



## toaster (Dec 22, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @toaster @lulu97  I'm not good with doing the mow hawk method at all, so I part my hair in four sections and pretty much do a brick layering method if that makes any sense. I used water to wet my hair and detangled with a comb.
> 
> Hmmmm... In retrospect, I didn't use smaller sections all over like I should have.



I can't Mohawk either! I also set my hair in quarter sections. I use 24 of the yellow magnetic rollers which I think are 1 and 3/4 inch? 6 in each quadrant. Depending on how long your hair is you may want to size down the rollers and use more of them. It's a more tedious process (but you'll get faster as you practice!) and I think it will help with your roots.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank You @toaster my hair is MBL, and I used bigger rollers with the snap on covers. I do have some small hourglass rollers, but I don't think I have enough for my entire head. I'll have to look into getting more smaller sized rollers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have been using vented rollers lately because they are faster. The set isn't as smooth, but the time saved is great! I plan to switch back to traditional rollers next year!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 24, 2015)

*Current hair length: Just about MBL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning 
Current Setting method and styling choices: Braid/twist outs and various rollers. Never dry on hot.
Current Setting products:  My current LOC products. 
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I am working on retention while transitioning without BC.
How long do you plan to set?: As long as I need to.  
Post a beginning picture - I take horrible hair photos. I'm not good at selfies, especially hair pics but here is on.  This is after shampooing and towel drying. 

*


----------



## toaster (Dec 28, 2015)

So excited to wash my hair later tonight. Will use some Shea moisture shampoo my mom has. I've been to target, and two cvs' and no one has my Pantene deep conditioner! I ended up getting a Pantene rinse out to use. I hope it has slip. Will sleep in the conditioner overnight and wake up and roll.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

Am I the only short haired person up in here?


----------



## miss stress (Dec 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Am I the only short haired person up in here?



No m'am I'm at APL but as you can see my rollersets hang at NL. So you are definitely not alone lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

miss stress said:


> No m'am I'm at APL but as you can see my rollersets hang at NL. So you are definitely not alone lolView attachment 346531


Are you joining the challenge?


----------



## miss stress (Dec 28, 2015)

I was thinking about it, but I'm horrible at checking in LOL So maybe I shouldn't


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Am I the only short haired person up in here?


It's a small challenge! Don't leave miss faith.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Am I the only short haired person up in here?


Nope, I'm joining too. Debating if I should invest in curlformers.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

toaster said:


> It's a small challenge! Don't leave miss faith.


I'm not going anywhere. Some of my favorite heads of hair are in here.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Nope, I'm joining too. Debating if I should invest in curlformers.


What other types of rollers do you have already?

Some people have gotten the knockoffs and saved a lot of money. If you want the originals really try to get them when Sally's has at least a 20% off sale. 

At this length I like my. Curlformers the best out of all of them. And when I want my hair as straight as possible my. Curlformers are my go to. Nothing else gets my hair as straight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been doing good with washing every week instead of every 2 weeks. My hair is loving all the extra conditioning and TLC. This is my set for the week...Monday's are my setting day.

 

 


I pre-poo'd with coconut oil

Touched up my color with Shea Moisture Jet black hair coloring system

Washed with SM Manuka honey poo

Reconstruct treatment with Shescentit okra (first time using...I hate that I love it since it's only available online grrrrr)

Dc'd with Joico Moisture Balm

Set with MoroccanOil Hydrating cream and matching serum


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Am I the only short haired person up in here?



@faithVA I stand behind my thought process of it's better to start setting while your hair is short. It gives you the opportunity to grow with your hair. Your setting techniques will evolve and grow as well to accommodate the new lengths as you achieve them.

Plus I'm selfish cause I just love having you in here!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Beautiful outcome as usual @lulu97  I just ordered the SM Color System in Jet Black. I've been looking for a good shampoo and conditioner that won't fade the color, is the SM Manuka Honey Shampoo the only shampoo you use? I only have a sulfate free shampoo for color treated hair by Mizani.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I've been doing good with washing every week instead of every 2 weeks. My hair is loving all the extra conditioning and TLC. This is my set for the week...Monday's are my setting day.
> 
> View attachment 346623
> 
> ...


   Luscious as always.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @faithVA I stand behind my thought process of it's better to start setting while your hair is short. It gives you the opportunity to grow with your hair. Your setting techniques will evolve and grow as well to accommodate the new lengths as you achieve them.
> 
> Plus I'm selfish cause I just love having you in here!


Thank you lulu.


----------



## halfindian (Dec 29, 2015)

* Current hair length:*
*Neck length*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*
Transitioning
*Current Setting method and styling choices:*
*Flexi rods and roller sets w/pins. Just growing out for now. No particular styles.*
*Current Setting products:*
*Motions foam wrap*
*African pride olive oil leave in*
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
*smoother roots
*regrow edges*
**length retention*
*How long do you plan to set?:*
*I would like to set for the entire year. All year long. *
*Post a beginning picture 
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful outcome as usual @lulu97  I just ordered the SM Color System in Jet Black. I've been looking for a good shampoo and conditioner that won't fade the color, is the SM Manuka Honey Shampoo the only shampoo you use? I only have a sulfate free shampoo for color treated hair by Mizani.



@flyygirlll2 Ooooooh I hope you love the color as much as I do. It really is a beautiful deep dark shade. The color will fade over time to a soft black so when I touch up my roots, I make sure to pull a small amount of color down to the mid shafts just to refresh it. Clays and powders will make it fade faster in my experience so I have decided to cut them out of my regimen completely...it was just an extra step anyways so I'm not missing out on anything. I don't love Shea Moisture shampoos but I don't dislike them either. They work well enough to keep the color fresh without stripping for 2 months strong so *shrugs* lol. I also have Elucence clarifying shampoo that I have reduced to using every 2-3 months and I just purchased Joico Moisture shampoo but it has sulfates. I only plan to use it when I straighten.

Edited to add: the color will come with it's own travel size shampoo, conditoner and oil but I don't use them...I stick them in a bowl in my guest bathroom for guests to use when they stay over. LOL

All in all, I think any sulfate free shampoo will do the job to keep the color looking good.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 29, 2015)

set! @lulu97


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm not going to join. But I will follow your setting journeys and techniques.

There's already some gold in here!


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm under my softhood travel dryer. It can only be used on "low" heat so I have it set at high speed, warm heat. No telling how long it will take to dry. I'm under my Pibbs for 2 hours so... we'll see. 

This set was kind of haphazard, but I'm away from home and my products so I'm giving myself a break.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 29, 2015)

@lulu97 Thank you. In the past I've lightened my hair but never darkened it so it'll be new to me. I saw that it does come with the travel size shampoo, but my immediate thought was that it wouldn't be sufficient enough for my hair. If anything, I'll just use the sulfate free shampoo I have on hand.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Thank you. In the past I've lightened my hair but never darkened it so it'll be new to me. I saw that it does come with the travel size shampoo, but my immediate thought was that it wouldn't be sufficient enough for my hair. If anything, I'll just use the sulfate free shampoo I have on hand.



Yeah I didn't care for the shampoo it came with. I used to use it back when I first started my hair journey but for some reason my hair doesn't respond well to it now a days. It's like the only SM shampoo I do not like. lol I wish they included the Superfruit, the Manuka honey, the Coconut one or ANY shampoo besides the raw Shea one. lol


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What other types of rollers do you have already?
> 
> Some people have gotten the knockoffs and saved a lot of money. If you want the originals really try to get them when Sally's has at least a 20% off sale.
> 
> At this length I like my. Curlformers the best out of all of them. And when I want my hair as straight as possible my. Curlformers are my go to. Nothing else gets my hair as straight.



Right now I have flexi rods (fail fail never use them), perm rods (alright results for a curly style, but not smooth enough, never use them), and magnetic rollers. I get pretty good results with magnetic rollers but my fingers get sore trying to get my hair so smooth and I'm afraid that causes too much manipulation. 
Nice to hear you get smooth results, that's exactly what I'm aiming for!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2016)

Cleansed and DCed last night.  Re-wet hair with Infusium 23 and used Keracare Foam Wrap to set on 2" tumbleweed rollers. Keracare doesn't bring the "Bling" like Its a 10 LI.   I'm all about the "Bling!"


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 2, 2016)

Finally rolled up and under the dryer. After 10 days away my hair needed some love. I did a hot oil treatment and deep conditioned with yogurt. I then cowashed and let a few other products still on my hair while I showered. Hoping for smooth results and that I get in the habit of better detangling this year!

Pics to come


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 3, 2016)

I underestimated how long that set would take given all the follow up I needed to do after being so neglectful while traveling. I slept in 6 flexi Ross and will post pictures when I take them down this afternoon. 

I am going on a beach vacation next week so I am going to put in some individual braids and where those in a bun. I plan to rinse them and apply coconut oil and rock a scarf most of the time. My hope is thatbi can come back and go back to weekly setting.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2016)

First set of 2016 is underway. I cowashed with my new Mizani Thermasmooth and I really liked it. I didn't have to use much, it gave weight to my hair which helped with de tangling, and it clumped my curls. Afterward I applied my deep conditioner and detangled as usual, but it didn't take as long. Can't wait to try the shampoo next week. 

Ordered some more plastic conditioning caps on Amazon, and I'm going to take an hour nap. Will rinse, set, and dry afterwards.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2016)

Hair's washed and in two Bantu knots for bed.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hair's washed and in two Bantu knots for bed.



Nice. Do you do bantu knots every night?


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Nice. Do you do bantu knots every night?


Yes! I usually take my work bun down, apply coconut oil to each side of my hair, and twist it into a loose Bantu knot for bed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2016)

Had my 1st wash and roller set of the year today. Cheers to 2016...May all your roller sets be fierce and your hair grow to long lengths this year! 

On to business! 

I pre-poo'd with a random use up conditioner mixed with silk amino acids

Washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line. I was going to wait and use the entire line when I straightened again but the way my laziness factor is set up...I just don't know when that will happen again. Anyway, curiosity got the best of me so I used it today. OMGEEE guys that line is yummy!!! I was already in love with the deep conditionr, but using the entire line together took it to a new level. (It's all PH balanced to work together) The shampoo has sulfates, but it didn't feel like it. My hair was clean yet moisturized. Followed up with the conditioner for like 5 minutes while I showered. When I rinsed it out, I think I shed a tear my hair was so soft. This conditioner has human hair Keratin...*Scuse me Mr Joico man but i'mma need y'all to explain to me how yall get that in there *
Steamed with the deep treatment Masque after all a dat

Used Chi Keratin leave in and it's matching serum. Added a little moisturizer to my spray bottle then roller set.

Hair is chilling in a top knot for the week as usual. No pics...looks the same as last week just feels better. I'll probably only post pics on the check in dates but I'll try and remember to update weekly on what I used to set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 4, 2016)

Did a quick set so I could put in braids to go to the beach!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 4, 2016)

Braids


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 4, 2016)

Yay! The 2016 challenge is here.
*Current hair length: *Grazing BSL.
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Proud natural 3c/4a
*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *
Day 1: Cowash & DC. Install curlformers.
Day 2-7: Moisturize and set stretched hair on soft satin rollers
Rinse & Repeat lol.
*
Current Setting products:*
Cowash conditioner - Joico moisture recovery
DC conditioner - Silicon Mix
Setting product - MopTop Curly Hair Custard
Oil - 100% Argan oil and Camille Rose Fresh Curl Hair Smoother
Water

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*

Patience
Peace with where I am in my hair journey
Fall in love with my hair
Brazilian hair buns! 
Ladies, I've been so scared of weaves, wigs, and braids. I got braids all throughout high school and they absolutely ruined my hairline. So, after I grew it back, I swore never to get braids again. I'm still traumatized by braids (lol) but I'm going to step my toe into...curly Brazilian hair! I just ordered a piece online, I plan to use it to make my buns in the winter. Meanwhile my hair underneath will be nicely moisturized and probably baggy'ed. I plan to do naptural85's styles in this video for work:

Wish me luck! I've NEVER worn weaves or pieces before, so I'm nervous that when I try to do my buns, they will look mad fake LOL

*Any tips you have on using hair pieces to make a faux bun are much appreciated!!! *

*How long do you plan to set?: *Year round, with breaks in between for blow-outs
*

Post a beginning picture*
These pictures were taken in the fall, but they're the most recent length pictures I have
* 
  *


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 4, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Had my 1st wash and roller set of the year today. Cheers to 2016...May all your roller sets be fierce and your hair grow to long lengths this year!



@lulu97 Thanks girl! Same to you!  But uhh did I read you're going to post pics only on check-in dates. I don't think I can manage with seeing pics of your hair only 4 times a year!  

Don't you know you're my hair role model/muse? I *needs* my inspiration!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hair's washed and in two Bantu knots for bed.


@toaster Juicy juicy!! Love it


----------



## toaster (Jan 4, 2016)

Blairx0 said:


> Braids


I love these! So pretty and an excellent vacation style.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Yay! The 2016 challenge is here.
> *Current hair length: *Grazing BSL.
> *
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Proud natural 3c/4a
> ...



@coilyhaircutie I love those pics. Your hair is so pretty. 



coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97 Thanks girl! Same to you!  But uhh did I read you're going to post pics only on check-in dates. I don't think I can manage with seeing pics of your hair only 4 times a year!
> 
> Don't you know you're my hair role model/muse? I *needs* my inspiration!



Who lil Ole me? *UGLY cries, wipes face, re-reads your comment and ugly cries again* You are so sweet! If I try something new, I'll definitely post pics before the check in dates but I promise all the roller set pics looks the exact same. When I updated my iPhone a few months ago and had my pics sent to the new phone, I was like dang I got a billion hair pics and they all look alike. 

Truth is, I thought with the longer lengths; I would wear my hair out more but Girrrrrrl, I'm lucky these days if I take my weekly bun down. I wanted to do a flexi rod set on previously roller set hair for New Years...put in 1 flexi rod and was over it 

I'm just gonna live vicariously through all of ya'll sets!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 5, 2016)

@lulu97 LOLL @ the ugly cries tho 
I know what you mean about hair pic overload though. I'm always embarrassed when someone asks to see my camera and half the pics they're scrolling through are of my hair haha. 

That's funny you say that -- I want to wear my hair out more when my hair is long! But I guess more hair = more work. Especially in the winter time. My hair feels sooo dry these days, even though I wear satin-lined hats. That's why I can't wait til my first Brazilian weave arrives in the mail lololol. I've been watching youtube videos to see how to use it. I plan to wash it with shampoo and no conditioner to "dull" it out and make it look natural like my hair. That way when I make my buns it will blend in better with my hair. I'm kind of nervous that the color won't match, because my hair is kinda dark brown and I think the weave is black. But we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2016)

*Current hair length:.  
Shoulder

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:. 
Colored Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices:. 
Lazy, but hoping to get back on track by using roller sets, rods and curlformers

Current Setting products:. 
Setting lotion and/ or foam

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:. 
Need to improve time it takes and final hair styling

How long do you plan to set?:. 
At least once a month*


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 6, 2016)

Y'all hair looks beatiful in here. However, I'm in crochet braids for awhile and won't join you guys until next year. 

Good luck and happy setting!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2016)

*Current hair length: 
mid-back length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 
relaxed possibly transitioning 

Current Setting method and styling choices: 
flexi rods primarily
maybe magnetic rollers, hourglass rollers, curlformers  
prefer ponytail sets but I'm willing to try other options for smoother sets  

Current Setting products:
TBD

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
I have not set my hair in a long while because I'm dealing with 19 months worth of new growth. My struggle is the same as @flyygirlll2, my sets are not smooth and my roots are dull and dry. I will lurk, participate when I can and cheer everyone on while learning new techniques.

How long do you plan to set?:
once a month*


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 6, 2016)

I have some questions ladies.
Not in this challenge but setting up shop for a roller set this month.

I loved sets on my relaxed hair.
Now that I'm natural. It will take some time and patience getting sets to come out smooth, especially my roots.

 I was thinking about magnetic rollers, and pins to secure. Would you recommend these? 

Products. What products are you all using? Mouse, lotions etc. 
Are they other products besides setting lotions I should look into?

SO is purchasing me a stand up blow dryer on my bday in a couple weeks. With 1875W that should do a good drying job.

My hair is thick and grazing bsl.
Help a sista out. 
Thank yous


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 6, 2016)

I can't wait to use these curlformers. Just need the time. 

Is it better to use them on soaking wet hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I can't wait to use these curlformers. Just need the time.
> 
> Is it better to use them on soaking wet hair?


It doesn't have to be soaking wet. My hair is usually damp and I may spritz the section with water if I need it to be wetter. I've not found a benefit to having it soaking wet. And I'm a slow installer so there is no way to keep all of my hair soaking wet the entire time.


----------



## toaster (Jan 6, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I have some questions ladies.
> Not in this challenge but setting up shop for a roller set this month.
> 
> I loved sets on my relaxed hair.
> ...



I use magnetic rollers with the snaps, but I also stick a small Bobby pin in the rollers to keep them secure. The problem I have with those duckbill clips is they sometimes get stuck on my roots. 

I just use a leave in to do my sets. When I use setting foam my ends feel sticky. I know other people can use them and love them. 

Practice and more practice help my sets get better. Also clean parts and well detangled hair.

Hope that helps @bluenvy !


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you @toaster 

What do your hair feels like with just leave ins after set is complete?

I have plenty of leave ins, gotta experiment which one works best for sets.


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Thank you @toaster
> 
> What do your hair feels like with just leave ins after set is complete?
> 
> I have plenty of leave ins, gotta experiment which one works best for sets.



@bluenvy After setting with leave ins my hair feels soft and moisturized, but there's no hold. I'm not sure how you plan on wearing your hair after you set, but my curls drop after the first day. I sleep in two Bantu knots so I end up with loose waves for the week, which is nice for what I'm looking for. 

I use the it's a 10 leave in. It comes in a spray bottle so I can control how much I use and a little goes a long way. I would suggest you try a lighter leave in as opposed to a heavy cream to help with dry time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2016)

brownb83 said:


> Y'all hair looks beatiful in here. However, I'm in crochet braids for awhile and won't join you guys until next year.
> 
> Good luck and happy setting!



@brownb83 Hey pretty Lady! I miss you around these parts!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I have some questions ladies.
> Not in this challenge but setting up shop for a roller set this month.
> 
> I loved sets on my relaxed hair.
> ...



@bluenvy I use a leave in and serum to set.  I alternate with the Chi Keratin line and the MoroccanOil Hydrating line. I also love it's a 10 as well as Redken Anti snap. You just have to play around with products to see what gives you the best results. I don't really use holding products as my hair usually just goes up in a top knot after setting.

I use magnetic rollers with the snap on covers and secure them with magnetic clips. They do snag sometimes but not enough to pull out hair. I'm just really careful putting them in and taking them out.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 8, 2016)

@toaster 
I plan to pin curl after set falls down, or high bun it up.
 My high buns done on fresh washed wet hair, yields an loose wavy  blow out effect after it dries. So maybe it will work on already dry stretched hair.

@lulu97 
Thank you! 
I plan on taking my time with products, such as leave ins, wrap lotions, serums etc.


----------



## toaster (Jan 9, 2016)

You guys. That Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo??? Perfection. My hair was so clean, but not stripped at all. I really don't think my hair has been this clean in a long time, as gross as that sounds. It's a thick consistency, and even the bottle says you can detangle with the shampoo (wouldn't recommend it) but I am looking forward to using it again in two washes.


----------



## toaster (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm going to go ahead and call 2016 the year I don't use products made in someone's kitchen. I'm kind of sad because I miss the excitement of sales and new scents and new products, but Mizani and Its a 10 have taken over. I'm all about ease as I deal with hair that's the longest it's ever been. 

Simple is best for me right now.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 10, 2016)

I love curlformers. It was easier than rollet setting for me and it didn't take long to dry. I was surprised at the results and I think this will help me stay away from direct heat. I can officially join the challenge now because I'll probably use them every time I wash my hair. I'll try anything to stop these ssks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call 2016 the year I don't use products made in someone's kitchen. I'm kind of sad because I miss the excitement of sales and new scents and new products, but Mizani and Its a 10 have taken over. I'm all about ease as I deal with hair that's the longest it's ever been.
> 
> Simple is best for me right now.



I just laughed so loud. I feel you girl...I love the cones and chemical laden products. All that natural kitchen made stuff just leaves my hair dull and dusty looking....especially those heavy butters. No way Jose


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok I'm back and did my first roller set over the weekend!

I prepoo Sat overnight with a cheapie conditioner herbal essence the berry one.
Clarified in the morning with Darcy's botanical milk bar.
Than dc with Camille Rose algae deep conditioner.
Once I rinsed that out , on dripping wet hair I applied Darcy's daily leave in and Elasta Qp design foam on top.

Took 40 minutes to finish roller set. My new dryer dried my hair in an hour, but I kept rollers in overnight since I wasn't going anywhere.

Oh I gotta officially join this challenge, setting is here to stay.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2016)

Under the dryer with a head full of rollers. Nice and warm...plus I'm drinking a cup of coffee for some strange reason 

This wash day was a hit. Now that I'm washing weekly, I do not have to detangle until wash day. Let my bun down, slap on my pre-poo and the tangles and shed hair just slides out on its own. Win 

It went like this:

Pre-poo steam treatment with Shea Moisture coconut conditioner mixed with oils

Washed, conditioned, Dc'd, applied my leave in and serum...all from the MoroccanOil Hydrating line.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Ok I'm back and did my first roller set over the weekend!
> 
> I prepoo Sat overnight with a cheapie conditioner herbal essence the berry one.
> Clarified in the morning with Darcy's botanical milk bar.
> ...



*whistles* Gone head girl....it looks great!!!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 11, 2016)

Experimenting with this Kanekalon hair. Bought color #2. I soaked it with ACV & some Joico shampoo, then rinsed it out. It smells great lol and it doesn't itch my scalp. I braided it and did a cute bun tonight. But it's too shiny for my hair. Going to buy dry shampoo to try to "dull" it out. It's too shiny for me. Looks cute though, but I want it to blend in better with my hair before I wear it to work.


----------



## toaster (Jan 11, 2016)

Gorgeous set @bluenvy!! But HOW did you sleep in your rollers? That sounds so painful.

@coilyhaircutie That bun looks adorable! I hope the dry shampoo helps so you can wear it to work. Looks like a great protective style.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Experimenting with this Kanekalon hair. Bought color #2. I soaked it with ACV & some Joico shampoo, then rinsed it out. It smells great lol and it doesn't itch my scalp. I braided it and did a cute bun tonight. But it's too shiny for my hair. Going to buy dry shampoo to try to "dull" it out. It's too shiny for me. Looks cute though, but I want it to blend in better with my hair before I wear it to work.
> View attachment 348351 View attachment 348353



Yes hunty! Work that bun!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 11, 2016)

Aww thanks ladies! @toaster @lulu97 Yes, praying that dry shampoo does the trick!


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 11, 2016)

*
Current hair length: Grazing Bsl

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: On soaking wet hair using magnetic rollers,with leave in and some type of holding product, wrap lotion, foam or mousse. 
Will try other curling (perm rods, curl formers)items later. Pin curl or buns to preserve waves.

Current Setting products: Darcy's Botanical daily leave in, Elasta Qp design foam.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Smooth roots!

How long do you plan to set?: Biweekly

Post a beginning picture
*


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 12, 2016)

@lulu97 Thanks hun! 
I redid some rollers which saved me from something reckless lol. Took long but the results is worth it. 

@toaster 
Im a sideways sleeper, so I positioned my pillows for my head to lay escalated. Surprising I slept like a baby all night.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been really sick, but I really needed to wash my hair. So I did a set today using both hourglass and magnetic rollers. I used Alfaparf Cioccolato Hydratying Hair Lotion mixed water in a spray bottle,  and also used Sweet Curls Flax/Okra Defining Gel Elixer.

I sat under my bonnet dryer for an hour and a half. I got my roots to stretch somewhat this time but I still had some poof. I have sections of my nape that is already natural (15 months post)
The ends are bushy even though I dust/trim it. I used a comb and brush, but the ends were still bushy when it dried 



I apologize if the images are big, I'm on my phone.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 12, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 You did good!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2016)

@lulu97 Thanks Hun. I'm still trying! Lol.  My hair be working my nerves these days.


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2016)

Looking good @flyygirlll2! I recently went back to the 2014 challenge to look at my first sets. What surprised me was how much better they got in a short period of time. 

Now that your hair is stretched you can do minimal work to it this week which will hopefully ease your hair nerves.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2016)

@toaster Thank you. I will keep practicing. I'm glad my hair has some stretch to it, especially with all this newgrowth!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been really sick, but I really needed to wash my hair. So I did a set today using both hourglass and magnetic rollers. I used Alfaparf Cioccolato Hydratying Hair Lotion mixed water in a spray bottle,  and also used Sweet Curls Flax/Okra Defining Gel Elixer.
> 
> I sat under my bonnet dryer for an hour and a half. I got my roots to stretch somewhat this time but I still had some poof. I have sections of my nape that is already natural (15 months post)
> The ends are bushy even though I dust/trim it. I used a comb and brush, but the ends were still bushy when it dried
> ...


Looks so soft


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've been really sick, but I really needed to wash my hair. So I did a set today using both hourglass and magnetic rollers. I used Alfaparf Cioccolato Hydratying Hair Lotion mixed water in a spray bottle,  and also used Sweet Curls Flax/Okra Defining Gel Elixer.
> 
> I sat under my bonnet dryer for an hour and a half. I got my roots to stretch somewhat this time but I still had some poof. I have sections of my nape that is already natural (15 months post)
> The ends are bushy even though I dust/trim it. I used a comb and brush, but the ends were still bushy when it dried
> ...




NICE WORK


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have returned to beach and took down my very fuzzy braids.

This far I have:
Shampoo'd twice
Slept in a moisture treatment
Shampoo'd the treatment out
Spent an hour+ with a yogurt cassia treatment
Co-washed that out
Rolled my hair

and now i am finally under the dryer. If i see one fleck of sand when i take down these rollers I am going to cry!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

Guys, I wanted to share pictures of my first perm rod set but I have no idea how you are posting pictures/attachments. Please help!

@Blairx0, @bluenvy, @lulu97 @coilyhaircutie


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL I post from my phone so this is what I do.

Click upload a file under the box where you write out your post
Click choose file and select the picture you want to upload
It goes into thinking mode trying to attach which takes forever, so a trick I learned is to log out after you attach then log back in. The pic will be saved in the thread post, all you have to do is attach it as a full image or attachment.
Seems like a lot but it's faster than resizing. The pictures come out big in the post...I don't mind and if anybody else does they can just close their eyes. LOL.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL I post from my phone so this is what I do.
> 
> Click upload a file under the box where you write out your post
> Click choose file and select the picture you want to upload
> ...



Thanks girl!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, here goes...

View media item 128585
This is my very first attempt at a perm rod set. I used the jumbo rods on stretched hair. I should have used a styler with more hold because it was frizzy by the end of the day. Excuse the angle, but this was the only angle that would fit all my hair in it!!

Any tips on stylers that give more hold without hardness/crunch?

ETA: Can ya'll see the picture? Did I insert it correctly?


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL i can't see the picture! Are you uploading from your phone or computer?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> @AgeinATL i can't see the picture! Are you uploading from your phone or computer?



Oh dear LAWD!! I am on my computer. Let me try again....


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

@toaster 

Not having much luck. I give up!!! I now see why people don't bother posting pictures! Do you have any other suggestions on how to do this??


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL I post from my phone so this is what I do.
> 
> Click upload a file under the box where you write out your post
> Click choose file and select the picture you want to upload
> ...



Not having any luck Lulu. Thanks for your help but it just ain't working for me. Do you know how to do it on your computer?


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2016)

On my phone I click upload a file and choose a picture from my camera roll. It usually acts like it's taking forever so I just ex out of it. And my regular post appears with no picture. But when I post reply the picture is there. 

@AgeinATL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Not having any luck Lulu. Thanks for your help but it just ain't working for me. Do you know how to do it on your computer?



Awwww sorry girl, I've never visited the site from my desktop...it's always occupied by one of my lil goobers. (Children) lol

When I tried to look at your picture, it says I do not have access to view the album so maybe it went into a private album? I wish we didn't have to jump through hoops to post pictures. It used to be so easy before the app went away and the forum was updated.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Not having any luck Lulu. Thanks for your help but it just ain't working for me. Do you know how to do it on your computer?



1. Click upload a file
2. Select the picture and click open (This picture has to be on your hard drive
3. Place the cursor where you want the picture to be
4. Look below your post and you should see your picture
5. Click Thumbnail or Full Image


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

Trying one more time...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Trying one more time...


That worked. And loving that big ole hair


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

@toaster 
@lulu97 @faithVA 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That worked. And loving that big ole hair



Thanks!


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful hair @AgeinATL ! I'm sorry I can't help with holding products, I only use a leave in since I'm not particularly trying to hold my curls. 

Do you live in a humid area? I ask because your hair looks similar to my hair when I go to Miami. My sets just poof, so I've stopped trying to fight it and rocks poofy pony tail.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL
I post pics from my phone. Have no idea how it works from an desktop.

I select More Options. If I upload a file from bottom of thread, it don't show up on my post.
From More Options page I select upload a file and choose a file. Once I select a file (pic) I see my pic in a thumbnail next to Close option.
 Than select close. 
Next thing I do is hit Reply to Thread. And my pic is there in my post.
I don't wait for pic to load, that takes forever and not necessary to wait on.

You can load multiple pics this way too. Just choose a file than close it, than select Upload a File again and repeat.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok I'm late to the party lol. Was putting my son to bed.
Once I got around to posting you already posted your pic lol. 

Wow at your texture and voluptuous curls! @AgeinATL


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL, 
Your volume is FIRE!  You're giving me Big Hair Betty or Paging Dr. Dre volume,    What product did you set with?  Did you use the SSI Coco Creme?


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> On my phone I click upload a file and choose a picture from my camera roll. It usually acts like it's taking forever so I just ex out of it. And my regular post appears with no picture. But when I post reply the picture is there.
> 
> @AgeinATL



Beautiful hair!


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks @bluenvy ! I had to post a picture or else I wouldn't have been able to remember how to post a picture. That's my set from January 3 I believe.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL Love It! Big hair don't care status! Lol. That is what my hair looked like over the summer whenever I did a flexi rod set. I will try again since it's cold here now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Trying one more time...



@AgeinATL

*Leans back in seat, lights cigarette, inhales deeply, blows smoke out slowly* Yes Lawd that was so worth the wait. Your hair is gorgeous.

Just kidding..I don't smoke but if I did, this would be one of those moments they were made for


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> Beautiful hair @AgeinATL ! I'm sorry I can't help with holding products, I only use a leave in since I'm not particularly trying to hold my curls.
> 
> Do you live in a humid area? I ask because your hair looks similar to my hair when I go to Miami. My sets just poof, so I've stopped trying to fight it and rocks poofy pony tail.



Thanks Toaster and yes, I live in Atlanta, the humidity capital of the freakin world. Perhaps you are right, preventing frizz and poofiness just may not be possible.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 15, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Ok I'm late to the party lol. Was putting my son to bed.
> Once I got around to posting you already posted your pic lol.
> 
> Wow at your texture and voluptuous curls! @AgeinATL



LOL! Thanks Blue!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL,
> Your volume is FIRE!  You're giving me Big Hair Betty or Paging Dr. Dre volume,    What product did you set with?  Did you use the SSI Coco Creme?



Thanks girl! I won't lie, the density makes me look funny at times. I have a skinny body with a mass of hair...walking around looking like a microphone. 

For this set, yes, I used the Shescentit coco creme and I used some Bee Mine curly butter to set. My hair was soft but the style didn't hold very long.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 15, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Love It! Big hair don't care status! Lol. That is what my hair looked like over the summer whenever I did a flexi rod set. I will try again since it's cold here now.



Thanks girl!! I may just have to be realistic with my expectations of what my hair will do in different seasons.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> *Leans back in seat, lights cigarette, inhales deeply, blows smoke out slowly* Yes Lawd that was so worth the wait. Your hair is gorgeous.
> 
> Just kidding..I don't smoke but if I did, this would be one of those moments they were made for



ROTFL!!! I literally laughed out loud! Thanks LuLu!!!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 15, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Paul Mitchell styling foam?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone tried the Paul Mitchell styling foam?



@PlainJane I've never tried that. Did you purchase it already? Let us know how you like it...you know we love roller setting product reviews!


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @PlainJane I've never tried that. Did you purchase it already? Let us know how you like it...you know we love roller setting product reviews!



Oops it's called Sculpting Foam. 
Nairobi didn't work well for my hair after all. I bought it so I will see how it works.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 16, 2016)

Great results! 

I deep conditioned with shea moisture manuka masque, used oyin hair dew as leave in, then applied Paul Mitchell supper skinny serum, then Paul Mitchell sculpting foam to set. 
Smooth, bouncy spirals using about 45 curlformers.

I really hope it doesn't end up frizzy. I'm tired of testing products.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

All rolled up and under the dryer. This is the thread I frequent the most so I'm going to put my wash day thoughts here for future reference.

Thought 1:
I ran out of moisturizer last week so I used Camille Rose aloe whip instead. I was wondering why I passed this product on to my son and now I remember why. It completely reverted my roller set and left me with dull hair. Won't use it again.


Thought 2:
Clarified it out and also went ahead and did an Aphogee protein treatment as I hadn't done one in probably 8 or 9 months. I can say without a doubt that this is a treatment my hair no longer needs. I used to do it and see a noticeable difference. Now not so much. My hair felt the same. I think this may be due to:
1: I only have a few inches left of relaxed ends and I no longer get highlights.
2: I currently use products that already have a nice balance of moisture and protein.
3. I do light monthly protein treatments with Neutral Protein filler which not only keeps my color fresh but gives me any boost of protein my hair needs at the time.

It is a process that I will not miss but one that I would still highly recommended to any long term transitioners, frequent heat users or anyone who lightens their hair.

Anybody setting this weekend?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 16, 2016)

@lulu97 Looking pretty!  Since I'm long term transitioning, I mostly do protein treatments to keep the line of dermacation  strong. I plan to set sometime next week maybe.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 16, 2016)

It's my birthday next week. I'm setting tomorrow. 
May flat iron roots to show off length.

Ya'll know how it goes, you see ppl you haven't seen in a while and they go bonkers how much your hair has grown, then weave check you 

My set from last week still has loose waves.
 I thought it be a hot mess by now. 
Been lightly moisturizing it every two days with Grapeseed or sweet almond oil.
Put in a high bun without pins just my hair, and wrap up in satin scarf.  Setting so far has been a great experience!


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2016)

@lulu97 I'm setting this weekend! Tomorrow morning probably. 

Totally agree with you on the hard protein. I do a monthly protein prepoo with a biotin conditioner and that's enough for me. I like to keep my ends strong since they are so old, but I don't need a hard treatment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

All finished with my set for the week. Paging @coilyhaircutie 
This is just for you Shuga!

 
 
 
 


Also yall my hair is finally starting to get the shine I've been seeking. I think it's a combo of a few things...jet black hair color, Neutral Protein filler as well as adding silk amino acids to my pre-poo treatments a few times a month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Looking pretty!  Since I'm long term transitioning, I mostly do protein treatments to keep the line of dermacation  strong. I plan to set sometime next week maybe.



@flyygirlll2 Thanks Lady. That 2 step was my saving grace for at least 3 years strong...especially when I had more relaxed ends and less natural hair. I credit it to being the reason I was able to transition so long. How's your transition going?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 I'm setting this weekend! Tomorrow morning probably.
> 
> Totally agree with you on the hard protein. I do a monthly protein prepoo with a biotin conditioner and that's enough for me. I like to keep my ends strong since they are so old, but I don't need a hard treatment.



@toaster I have to start thinking more as a natural head. I really don't need to go hard core anymore...it's just hard to get out of that transitioning mind set. I'm getting there. 

Can't wait to see your set. *rubs hands together*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> It's my birthday next week. I'm setting tomorrow.
> May flat iron roots to show off length.
> 
> Ya'll know how it goes, you see ppl you haven't seen in a while and they go bonkers how much your hair has grown, then weave check you
> ...



@bluenvy Happy Early Birthday!!!!!! Woot Woot!!! What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 16, 2016)

@lulu97  I don't think I'll be needing as much protein once I cut the relaxed ends off, my hair is coarse so too much protein makes it feel terrible. I do it once a month at the least. I prefer light to medium protein.

This transition has been a struggle to say the least. I'm used to my hair looking "done" so now I deal with trying to style my hair so it can look neat.

I don't think my hair looks great dealing with the different textures. It's more of a mental transition for me at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> All finished with my set for the week. Paging @coilyhaircutie
> This is just for you Shuga!
> 
> View attachment 348739
> ...


Finger licking good


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2016)

This was my third wash with my Thermasmooth products (today was condition only) and I think Lulu is onto something regarding salon products and their protein makeup. My hair feels amazingly soft, but also strong. This makes sense because the line is designed to smooth, condition, and PROTECT hair before heat styling. I know they work, because the four or five times I got my hair done in a salon they used this line and I never had any heat damage.

My Pantene DC is very moisturizing, but again, the It's a 10 leave in (I don't use the keratin version, just the regular) is also a balanced product.

I did my usual protein prepoo last week, but I'm thinking I will listen to my hair and see if I need to do it next month, or if the Mizani and It's a 10 are enough for my hair.

I also use coconut oil at night to smooth my hair into two bantu knots, but I'm going to switch to a more "moisturizing" oil blend just to ensure I'm not doing too much to my hair. Does anyone have any suggestions for an on the ground oil blend??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Finger licking good



Hahahaha! Thanks Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

@toaster My favorite is an oil blend I make...the recipe is
3 ounces coconut oil
3 ounces grapeseed oil
1 ounce rosehip seed oil
1 ounce argan oil
I store it in a pump bottle. One pump after a roller set and I don't need to reapply or moisturize at least 4 days in.

 When I want something different or on the ground like you are asking...duh(you know I ramble) , I reach for one of my many Shea Moisture dry oil mists...I primarily use them on my body but they can also be used for the hair. They are lovely blends and smell amazing! Trust me when I tell you they are PERFECT for maintaining roller sets.






There is an upcoming BOGO sale at CVS so you could possibly try a few and if you don't like them...nothing lost but a few bucks.


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2016)

@lulu97 

Your rambling is music to my ears. Thanks for the info lady! I'll let you know what I pick up tomorrow!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2016)

Dang and I forgot my favorite one.

It's full of cones but you know me I don't care about that...I use what my hair likes and respond well to. I mostly use this in the summer or when I know I'm going to be out in the sun since it has sun and UV protection. It's not as easy to come by...I usually buy my MoroccanOil products from my local salon.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you @lulu97 

I was going to eat at my spot The Cheesecake Factory. 
But opt out for a home cook dinner by my personal chef SO, his meals are heavenly.
I'm still gonna get a slice of cheesecake from the factory.


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 16, 2016)

@toaster 
I like mixing Grapeseed and Jojoba oil. This been a long time fav of mines. 
I recently started using sweet Almond oil mixed with Avocado oil. 
I buy these from GNC vitamin store.


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> @toaster
> I like mixing Grapeseed and Jojoba oil. This been a long time fav of mines.
> I recently started using sweet Almond oil mixed with Avocado oil.
> I buy these from GNC vitamin store.


Thanks @bluenvy ! I was thinking about just picking up some grape seed oil, but I've been feeling spendy lately.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2016)

Sitting under the dryer is the worst part and the best part of hair day. The worst because it's hot and I can't go anywhere for two hours, but the best because it means my hair is done and I don't have to faff around with it for another week.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2016)

Today's set. It's up in a bun and I'm off to Ulta to get a new hair oil. I don't apply oil the night of a fresh set, so I'll test out whatever I buy tomorrow night.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2016)

@toaster 
Slaying the roller set game as usual!


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2016)

@MileHighDiva


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking nice and smooth @toaster 
Would you say the Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner really helps in smoothing out the hair? I'm asking because I did get a sample of the Thermasmooth set but haven't used it. I also have the it's a 10 leave in. I would rejoice if this coarse hair can get smooth! Lol.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 i can't say that it's the products specifically. I think it's more having very moisturized hair before setting, and technique than anything else. The Thermasmooth products help with detangling and moisture, and perhaps with humidity/reversion. 

My individual hair strands are thick and I wouldn't say they are coarse, but they definitely aren't smooth. 

Does that make sense at all? I would say tension, magnetic rollers, and well moisturized hair are the key to smooth sets for me overall. I am happy with my product selection, but for the most part my sets look the same no matter the products.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks @toaster I believe that maybe the issue I'm having is my hair is not that moisturized before setting. I did a protein treatment last wash day. I still have to work on perfecting my technique as well.

That makes sense. The strands that are thick on my head feel wiry to the touch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Today's set. It's up in a bun and I'm off to Ulta to get a new hair oil. I don't apply oil the night of a fresh set, so I'll test out whatever I buy tomorrow night.



*slow claps*
BEAUTIFUL as always


----------



## bluenvy (Jan 17, 2016)

@lulu97 
@toaster 

Beautiful sets ladies!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sleeping in vatika coconut oil and planning to use my day off to set


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Dang and I forgot my favorite one.
> View attachment 348785
> It's full of cones but you know me I don't care about that...I use what my hair likes and respond well to. I mostly use this in the summer or when I know I'm going to be out in the sun since it has sun and UV protection. It's not as easy to come by...I usually buy my MoroccanOil products from my local salon.



That's my fave too @lulu97! I also like Alfaparf Semi Di Lino


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sitting around the house with deep conditoner in my hair. I will rinse and set soon enough. I am thinking of blowing out my roots for a smoother look. However, by the time the rollers come out I may be lacking the energy. With the weather at about 1 degree in Chicago I think I will be bunning and bagging my ends more regularly. I will be back with pictures.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2016)

@Blairx0 how do you blow out your roots post set? I've always considered getting a hot air brush to do that but I know I'm way too lazy. 

When I want straight hair I'll probably just blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> All finished with my set for the week. Paging @coilyhaircutie
> This is just for you Shuga!
> 
> View attachment 348739
> ...


Awww shucks!! Thanks girl!! You know I live for those hair shots!!  @lulu97


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey ladies!! Sooo I tried the dry shampoo on my Kanekalon bun and......that sh*t did not work lmao it just made the hair look white and ashy but still shiny underneath. So I said to hell with it and I'm giving the hair away to my cousin who does hair. She'll know what to do with it. Ughhh. I hate wasting money, although it was only $2 for a pack and $5 for dry shampoo so I guess it wasn't that much money spent. Just annoyed bc what black girl uses dry shampoo? Now I have to chuck a useless product.

In good news though, I got a Tangle Teezer and it's so cute and I love it so much! I've been wanting to try one for years but been scared off by all the reviews and people claiming it tore out their hair. I used it to set my hair yesterday and my hair loves it! It glides through my coils and curls, and I shed about just as much as I do when I use my Denman. So, it's a keeper!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey ladies!! Sooo I tried the dry shampoo on my Kanekalon bun and......that sh*t did not work lmao it just made the hair look white and ashy but still shiny underneath. So I said to hell with it and I'm giving the hair away to my cousin who does hair. She'll know what to do with it. Ughhh. I hate wasting money, although it was only $2 for a pack and $5 for dry shampoo so I guess it wasn't that much money spent. Just annoyed bc what black girl uses dry shampoo? Now I have to chuck a useless product.
> 
> In good news though, I got a Tangle Teezer and it's so cute and I love it so much! I've been wanting to try one for years but been scared off by all the reviews and people claiming it tore out their hair. I used it to set my hair yesterday and my hair loves it! It glides through my coils and curls, and I shed about just as much as I do when I use my Denman. So, it's a keeper!
> View attachment 348913


Yeah I go back and forth on using mine. I switch between a lot of different detangling tools. But every time I use it, I have a sigh of relief because it makes detangling so simple. And with my wide tooth comb I'm always plucking away at my ends to detangle. I think my split ends are caused more by twisting and not combing out my ends versus anything else. We shall see.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie @faithVA i used to LOVE my tangle teezer when it was all the rage. What year was that?? 2010? I stopped using it because everyone said it ripped up their ends but it never did anything to mine. I would go back to it or my denman paddle brush, but my hair looks the same with a wide tooth comb, so I just stop there. 

I ended up picking up the Mizani Supreme oil from Ulta. I wanted something without silicones since I oil nightly and don't want too much buildup. So far so good! It smells delicious and really sinks into the hair. Almost like a dry oil. If only it wasn't $26 for 4 ounces! Luckily the $3.50/ $10 coupons for Ulta work for Mizani and I had $6 in rewards. Humph. We'll see how long it lasts because I'm heavy handed. 

Naturally I went to Amazon to get the ingredients and I see its on sale for $11!!!! Will remember that for next time. 

Here are the ingredients if anyone's curious:
Ingredients: Isopropyl Myristate, Dicapylyl Ether, Prunus Armeniaca Kernel Oil/Apricot Kernel Oil, Helianthus Annuus Seed Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Caprylic, Capric Triglyceride, Isopropyl Isosterate, Sesamum Indicum Oil/Sesame Seed Oil, Simmondsia Chinesis Oil/Jojoba Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima Oil/Avocado Oil, Parfum/Fragrance*, Argania Spinosa Oil/Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Oryza Sativa Bran Oil/Rice Bran Oil, Olea Europaea Oil/Olive Fruit Oil, Tocopherol, Hexyl Onnamal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 18, 2016)

@toaster 

I will let you know tomorrow via Pics if my effort to blow dry my roots was a success. It looked like a puffy mess, but I have it set on rods and will unwind tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2016)

The DMV area is getting a big storm and we are supposed to be "snowed in" 

Oh well...I see it as a time for some good home cooked meals and non apologetic hair pampering. I'll be washing and deep conditioning with the Shea Moisture Manuka honey line. Setting with It's a 10 and MoroccanOil serum. Maybe tomorrow or Saturday...


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2016)

Planning on setting my hair on Sunday.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 22, 2016)

How's everyone wearing their hair daily, after setting? I've been wearing buns, buns, and more buns. They're not exciting, but they keep my ends tucked in and as protected as possible.


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Im wearing buns too. On nights out or when I want to look cute I'll wear it down in loose waves or a long high ponytail.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> How's everyone wearing their hair daily, after setting? I've been wearing buns, buns, and more buns. They're not exciting, but they keep my ends tucked in and as protected as possible.



I alternate between:

One high top knot
2 low twisted ponytails wrapped around each other
One big french braid
Side braid
2 goddess braids
Low ponytail with the pony hair braided

The top knot is the one I wear the most. I'll put it in after setting and leave it in for 4 days. On the 4th day, I'll take it down to remove shed hair then transition it to one of the other styles I listed. Most times I don't feel like even doing that, so I'll put it right back up in a top knot till wash day. They are just so easy to wrap a turban around to protect my hair from the harsh cold air. 

Side note: I do want to learn how to do a fishtail braid but my hands and brain just won't coordinate the few times I tried. I'mma get it down before the year is over though!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 22, 2016)

@toaster @lulu97 thanks for sharing ladies!

Lulu97 - when you say you leave your topknot in for 4 days, do you mean you literally don't take your hair out of that bun for  4 days? Don't moisturize it or remove shed hair or anything? If so, I need to get my moisture game in check. I usually need to moisturize every day. I can skip a day, but my hair feels extra dry by the next day. 

Toaster- can't wait for those long high ponytail days. My "high ponytails" look like puffs lol. Working on that length! I'll be there just like you, one day soon


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie You'll be there before you know it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @toaster @lulu97 thanks for sharing ladies!
> 
> Lulu97 - when you say you leave your topknot in for 4 days, do you mean you literally don't take your hair out of that bun for  4 days? Don't moisturize it or remove shed hair or anything? If so, I need to get my moisture game in check. I usually need to moisturize every day. I can skip a day, but my hair feels extra dry by the next day.
> 
> Toaster- can't wait for those long high ponytail days. My "high ponytails" look like puffs lol. Working on that length! I'll be there just like you, one day soon



Yes I leave the top knot in for 4 straight days without doing anything to it....no take down, no moisturizing....nothing. I just tie my silk scarf around it at night (which keeps the hair & edges laid down).

On wash day, I set my hair up to be moisturized like this. Steam pre-poo, wash, DC with heat under my dryer, setting with my moisturizer in my spray bottle all work together so I can be unbothered. I look at wash day as my investment and the days in between as the payoff. Plus my hair is too long to be fooling with it everyday. I.Just.Cant.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2016)

My subscription expired and I just renewed while I was under the dryer. This week's set went well. Post sitting under thevdryet I blow dried my roots and ran unearned flat iron down my hair, skippinhn my ends. I figured my ends did not need blow dryer heat or flat iron heat. 

I will post picss when I unwrap my hair tomorrow.

Meanwhile @toaster asked about blowing out your roots which I tried for the first time last week. I think it went well. I had way less frizz and more manageability throughout the week, but my technique needs work. Here are pics


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

I may set tomorrow. Not sure.  I'm washing tonight but I need to shovel snow tomorrow, so not sure when I will set if I do. I will just have to play it by ear.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yes I leave the top knot in for 4 straight days without doing anything to it....no take down, no moisturizing....nothing. I just tie my silk scarf around it at night (which keeps the hair & edges laid down).
> 
> On wash day, I set my hair up to be moisturized like this. Steam pre-poo, wash, DC with heat under my dryer, setting with my moisturizer in my spray bottle all work together so I can be unbothered. I look at wash day as my investment and the days in between as the payoff. Plus my hair is too long to be fooling with it everyday. I.Just.Cant.


@lulu97 thanks for the deets!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 24, 2016)

I got a box of these pins at Sally's. I like using them in my buns because they keep the hair up well and don't add stress to my hair. But. They break so easily. It's pretty annoying. I wish they were made of sturdier plastic because the design is nice and it doesn't pull my hair. Once this box of pins finishes, I will not be purchasing another. But I need to find an alternative to Bobby pins for tucking the ends of my hair into my bun. I feel like Bobby pins hold my ends in a little too tight and can lead to breakage. If anyone knows of an alternative, let me know.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 24, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie

I love the Goody Spin Pins! They don't break.

You can buy them from King Soopers (your Kroger), during their Goody BOGO sales.


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Trimmed my hair today as I took my rollers out. Hadn't trimmed since May and my ends were starting to snag.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2016)

I like spin pins too!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @coilyhaircutie
> 
> I love the Goody Spin Pins! They don't break.
> 
> You can buy them from King Soopers (your Kroger), during their Goody BOGO sales.


 thanks @MileHighDiva and @Blairx0 ! You know I bought spin pins some years ago. I tried them out but I don't remember why I stopped using them. My hair probably wasn't long enough for them to work right. I'm going to see if I can find them in my hair drawer and figure out how to use them.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2016)

@lulu97
 this tutorial is pretty good:


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay, I need a game plan for winter. I can't keep doing my hair on the fly. So inspired by you guys' hair regimes, this is what I plan to do every week, to keep my sanity and my hair on my head. It's too much mental effort to decide how to do my hair every day lol. I need a schedule.

*Sunday* - cowash & curlformer set
*Monday* - wear curlformer set in a low, loose bun. at night (and every weeknight) twist hair and roll on soft curlers
*Tuesday* - wear hair out or in 2 high ponytails twisted around each other (thanks for the inspo @lulu97!)
*Wednesday* - Two twists with a side part like in this video: *Thursday* - Braided updo like this 
*Friday* - Wear hair out or in topknot

If anyone has any suggestions to make this regime better, let me know. I need an easy hairstyling routine! Winter is too rough on my ends to play. I plan to only wear my hair out 2 times or less a week.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Can your hair handle that much manipulation weekly? If I'm reading this correctly you'll be doing a different style daily?

I guess I style my hair daily, as I take it out of my bun at night and put it back up in the morning, but it doesn't seem like I'm manipulating my hair much. Probably because I smooth with my hands and don't use combs or anything during the week. 

If your hair can handle the daily styling I think that sounds great! You'll have different hairstyles and won't get bored.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 25, 2016)

Blairx0 said:


> My subscription expired and I just renewed while I was under the dryer. This week's set went well. Post sitting under thevdryet I blow dried my roots and ran unearned flat iron down my hair, skippinhn my ends. I figured my ends did not need blow dryer heat or flat iron heat.
> 
> I will post picss when I unwrap my hair tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile @toaster asked about blowing out your roots which I tried for the first time last week. I think it went well. I had way less frizz and more manageability throughout the week, but my technique needs work. Here are pics



@Blairx0 Looking good. Plus that nail color is so pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 25, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97
> this tutorial is pretty good:



@coilyhaircutie She makes it look so easy! I'll try again soon. Thanks Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie Can your hair handle that much manipulation weekly? If I'm reading this correctly you'll be doing a different style daily?
> 
> I guess I style my hair daily, as I take it out of my bun at night and put it back up in the morning, but it doesn't seem like I'm manipulating my hair much. Probably because I smooth with my hands and don't use combs or anything during the week.
> 
> If your hair can handle the daily styling I think that sounds great! You'll have different hairstyles and won't get bored.



@coilyhaircutie I'm gonna have to agree with @toaster on this one. It seems like a lot for one week, although if you think your hair can handle it, then it may not be so bad. Even though you are manipulating daily, you are tucking the ends away so seems like a balance. However, I would try to style every other day or every 3 days.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

My magnetic roller snaps have stretched out so much when I put the roller in the snap there's gaps! I'll buy some new rollers in a few weeks when I have time. Until then, I'll use my bouffant rollers with the grips. Those have snap covers and since I haven't used them lately they are still tight. I recall that the magnetic rollers gave me a smoother set, but the pink ones will do until I can make a store run.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie Can your hair handle that much manipulation weekly? If I'm reading this correctly you'll be doing a different style daily?
> 
> I guess I style my hair daily, as I take it out of my bun at night and put it back up in the morning, but it doesn't seem like I'm manipulating my hair much. Probably because I smooth with my hands and don't use combs or anything during the week.
> 
> If your hair can handle the daily styling I think that sounds great! You'll have different hairstyles and won't get bored.


I never thought about that! Thanks for pointing that out @toaster See this is why I come on here, because two minds are smarter than one. Honestly, I'm not sure. I don't know any other way to make sure my hair is fully quenched than to take it down every night and moisturize. And then I usually reset it on satin rollers so it's bouncy. But maybe I can cut that step out. that's one less thing I'm doing to my hair. 

So you think the actual act of styling it in the morning may be too much manipulation? That it's better to wear the same hairstyle all week long? Does that mean you don't really switch up your bun (e.g. high bun, low bun, side bun) throughout the week, you just wear it on the same spot on your head? LOL sorry if my questions are all extra specific. But I need to know. 2016 is the year I get over the BSL hump and I need specifics.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie I'm gonna have to agree with @toaster on this one. It seems like a lot for one week, although if you think your hair can handle it, then it may not be so bad. Even though you are manipulating daily, you are tucking the ends away so seems like a balance. However, I would try to style every other day or every 3 days.


Thanks for the help @lulu97 I really appreciate this. I seriously feel like my eyes have been opened by you and @toaster. I always thought when people say "don't manipulate daily" they meant don't comb and brush your hair daily. So when I did my daily styles, I would only use my fingers. But now I'm going to try to do a style only every other day, then once every three days. I'm going to start small having the same style for 2 days, then gradually scale up to having the same style every 3 days.

Like you ladies don't understand I literally just had an "OOOOH" moment, this is a revelation haha. I feel so dumb lolol. Thank you!!


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie 

I take my bun down every night and moisturize my hair. Then I twist it into two Bantu knots to sleep. In the morning I put my hair in a bun (usually a high bun but I'm sure the exact spot changes). 

When I asked about the manipulation it was more the level of complexity of style and not the nighttime routine. To twist or braid your hair into a presentable style you need to do more than smooth with hands, so I would maybe keep that style in for a few days and then take down, add moisture, and put it back up. For me, if the style is more complex I keep it in longer. A ponytail or a bun is easy and doesn't require much, so I can do that daily.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 26, 2016)

Ok so this is the style I did today. Looks fancy(/busted since it's nightime lol) but it's really two pigtails twisted around each other. In the front I have a little side swoop action to hide my big forehead lol.




I unpinned the twists and untwisted.


I'll moisturize my hair in the pigtails with water, argan oil and my cocoa butter mix. *ETA*: After the cocoa butter mix I coat my ends in pink lotion. It keeps my hair nice and slick and knot-free. Going to leave in the ponytail holders since it's less manipulation. Then sleep in my satin scarf.


In the morning, I'll twist them back up into the style. I twist each pigtail, then wrap them around the other one, then pin.

I want to do this hair style for two more days, then switch it up. I don't think that's too much manipulation (??) What do you ladies think?

Let me know. I'm here to learn!


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie lovely style and I think if you wanted you could even take the ponytails down at night, moisturize, and loosely twist!

I don't want to encourage anyone to not enjoy/style their hair. I did that once and cut my hair because I was frustrated and didn't know what to do. It's hair! An extension of you and you should wear it as you please. But if your goal is grow and retain more length just be gentle. Keep it moisturized and happy and you'll see growth.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie lovely style and I think if you wanted you could even take the ponytails down at night, moisturize, and loosely twist!
> 
> I don't want to encourage anyone to not enjoy/style their hair. I did that once and cut my hair because I was frustrated and didn't know what to do. It's hair! An extension of you and you should wear it as you please. But if your goal is grow and retain more length just be gentle. Keep it moisturized and happy and you'll see growth.



@toaster Thanks for the feedback girl. Nah you're not doing that at all, I'm really glad you pointed out I was doing too much! My goal is to grow and retain more length. A year at barely-BSL is more than enough time for me to realize that I need to change up my habits. The things I did at shorter lengths aren't things that I can do now, so it's nice to hear from someone who's "been there done that" and knows more. I like wearing my hair out and doing cute styles, but I like retaining length more. I'm bored with my length, been doing the same styles at the same length for 12 months now. I need more hair to play with lol. Plus I feel like the longer my hair gets, the better it retains moisture, and the easier it is to handle. I used to have to moisturize in like 10 different sections when I was neck length to reach all the hair lol. Now I can moisturize in 3 and be done with it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 27, 2016)

Kenya Moore only roller sets her hair.  I need to re-watch my roller setting DVD.
https://www.instagram.com/p/44tuznDNnJ/


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Kenya Moore only roller sets her hair.  I need to re-watch my roller setting DVD.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/44tuznDNnJ/


Her hair is smooooth on those rollers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Kenya Moore only roller sets her hair.  I need to re-watch my roller setting DVD.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/44tuznDNnJ/



Her hair is so pretty! So I gathered her regimen from the comments she left in response to posters.

She washes every 4 days (due to her work out schedule) and only roller sets. Sits under her hooded dryer for 1 hour. Once dry, she flat irons her roots on 360.

Nice.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2016)

I sweated out my roots shoveling snow. Looking forward to a fresh roller set.

*scratches head* What shall I use this upcoming wash day?   I'm so ready to get my roll on.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautiful perm rod set!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beautiful perm rod set!



She is a stylist in Atlanta. If I can't get an appointment with dontspeakdefeat, I think I may try her. Her hair is amazing!


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2016)

Now I want to use my 20% off coupon from Ulta and get a flat iron.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> Now I want to use my 20% off coupon from Ulta and get a flat iron.


Why?  When you have beautiful healthy rollersets.  You don't need to flat iron your roots like Kenya. Your  hair is longer than hers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2016)

There was a time when I used to flat iron my roots after roller setting every 3-4 months for length checks. I would roller set, flat iron the roots on a low setting, then wrap the hair overnight. My hair would be straight with tons of bounce. My ends were thriving because direct heat never touched them. Next time I wanna wear my hair straight (which will probably be a long time for now cause this weather is disrespectful) I'll go that route again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> Now I want to use my 20% off coupon from Ulta and get a flat iron.



Which flat iron are you looking at getting? I like the FHI ones.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Thanks!

I've been weighing the idea of straightening my hair more (I haven't had it done since December 2014) and I'd like to do it at home so that I can do it on my schedule and I can be in control. 

Unfortunately I know that means investing in quality tools AND practicing. This is what gets me. When I decide to straighten I want my hair to be straight, but I know my technique is off and like anything else, practice would make perfect. 

How often do you ladies straighten your hair? I'll be honest and say if I straighten I'll blow dry first. I love my roller sets for daily styling but not for flat iron prep.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2016)

@lulu97 I was thinking fhi or ghd. I have to do my research and probably won't commit for another month or two.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2016)

@toaster I really don't have a strict time frame of how often I straighten. Every time I try to put myself on a schedule, I never follow through LOL. I usually do it when:

1: The mood strikes and the weather permitting mesh together.
2: I really just wanna glide a comb or brush through my hair from root to tip without snags. I LOVE love LOVE my roller sets but they do leave me with lumps and bumps here and there.

Just to give you a general idea though:

In 2014: I straightened the full length twice.
In 2015: I flat ironed the roots after roller setting and wrapped to get it straight in April. I straightened it again fully in December.

So it seems I average once or twice a year, but like I said that number is not solid. Just depends on the factors I stated in the beginning of my post.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2016)

I started a thread, to gauge interest in doing a group buy, for the blue 2" French Bouffant Rollers.

I'm  that my fellow setters are interested.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I started a thread, to gauge interest in doing a group buy, for the blue 2" French Bouffant Rollers.
> 
> I'm  that my fellow setters are interested.



I'm in there being nosey. I already have those hourglass vented rollers that I can't use because I've yet to master pin placement.

I just did some googling and I see my plastic salon care rollers are called "bouffant" because they are "plastic mesh". They have little grips that help straighten the hair and are vented for faster dry time. I find the sets don't come out as smooth as they do on magnetic rollers, but I do remember liking them. Will be using them this Sunday and will post pics. 

An option for those of us that can't figure out pins.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2016)

@toaster Sis can you refer back to the other thread? I have a few questions for you over there.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 28, 2016)

@toaster I have the FHI Platform and the Onei MK- l  Halo Ceramic Flat Iron. I love the Onei since it has a digital temp control setting. This is the only review I've found for the Onei on natural hair 
http://hairandhealth.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-15-mk-i-halo-ceramic-flat-iron.html?m=1

As far as straightening my hair, I have mainly done it to trim. Every time I managed to flat iron my hair, it took over 2 hours  which lord knows I don't have the patience for, hence why I don't do it often.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 28, 2016)

Love coming on here after work at the end of the day, chillaxing on the couch and reading and chatting with you guys about hair  :does the hair happy dance:

@MileHighDiva thanks for sharing that perm rod video! I admire that girls head of hair, it's gorgeous- she puts a lot of love and effort into taking care of it. I'll have to check out more of her videos and figure out her regimen. 

@toaster I have the ghd. I bought it because a girl in my class a couple years ago had gorgeous, gorgeous silky straight hair. She was naturally a 3b/3c, no heat damage, and that flat iron got her hair laid and bouncy. But. When I bought the flat iron and tried it on my hair, I could not get it right. -__- I don't know if it's my technique. Or if it's because the flat iron does not have an adjustable heat setting (which is annoying- don't think it gets hot enough). So now I've been eyeing the Babyliss Pro. It's what my stylist uses on my hair at the Dominican salon and it gives consistent results. To be perfectly honest though, I don't know if Ill ever get salon quality straight hair results at home. I've been trying for years. I think I just don't have the "magic touch". Not yet anyway. Maybe I just need to practice for 5 years more (?) LOL


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 29, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Here's the perm rod set video I posted in the APL/BSL challenge. I never knew you could do this on dry hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2016)

@traceedeebee 
Thx!  Her installation and takedown of those perm rods are on point.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 29, 2016)

I did another curl former set yesterday. 
I really need to figure out what steps to cut out to make my wash day routine shorter. I was rushing and it still took hours. 
My set was smooth and shiny but that didn't last. It looks like the Paul Mitchell setting lotion isn't the answer to all my problems. 
I'm going to try flax seed gel next.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I did another curl former set yesterday.
> I really need to figure out what steps to cut out to make my wash day routine shorter. I was rushing and it still took hours.
> My set was smooth and shiny but that didn't last. It looks like the Paul Mitchell setting lotion isn't the answer to all my problems.
> I'm going to try flax seed gel next.



@PlainJane My humble advice would be not to rush your wash day. To me wash day is the day when you should take your time and go all out, so the rest of your week can be gravy. I spend about 2 to 3 hours on my hair on wash day but the rest of the week, it basically goes untouched besides spending about 10 minutes midweek to remove shed hairs and moisturize.

I look forward to seeing how you like the flax seed gel. Foams never did anything for me, even when flexi sets were main setting choice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2016)

traceedeebee said:


> @MileHighDiva Here's the perm rod set video I posted in the APL/BSL challenge. I never knew you could do this on dry hair.



I need to try this. I need to get some more white perm rods though.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2016)

I used my 20% off at Ulta to pick up that brush blow dryer mentioned in a thread a few months back. The OP used the dryer to blow dry from wet hair, but I may try to blow out my roots after a set on the cool setting. We'll see.


----------



## Dalisha (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey ladies!!! You all have gorgeous hair!!!

I'm currently Shoulder length and I'm natural. I just recently began to set. This is my 2nd time this month. I'm pretty basic when it comes to products ; Giovanni shampoo and conditioner... I also use olive oil/coconut oil to seal. I plan to set for the remainder of the year with perm rods until I retain more length. I hope to be middle back length by years end!!! I will set on wet/damp hair and if still wet in morning, I'll set under hooded dryer on low...

The 1st pic is from the beginning of the month... 1st set but the back was frizzy due to not letting being all the way dry...


The 2nd pic is from 2 days ago. I hate that it's neck length but I love the style so I'll be okay!!!


Question: I don't like to pineapple so what's another way to maintain curls??

ETA::: I use the orange, white and purple perm rods to have different sized curls smaller curls in front and larger in the middle and back... 

Happy setting


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 30, 2016)

@Dalisha Your hair is pretty and so are you! Welcome, welcome, welcome!

When I used to do flexi sets, I would just flip my head upside down and throw my bonnet on...stuffing all the curls upwards. Shake my head real hard like a fool back and forth the next morning, and the curls would be like new. lol


----------



## Dalisha (Jan 30, 2016)

@lulu97 thank you so much!!! 

I appreciate the tip! I'll try it tonight and come back to report...


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2016)

Used my salon care bouffant rollers tonight. They really make getting your ends straight easy, you just have to be careful to keep your hair to the center of the roller or else you may get stuck. I don't see a huge different between these and the magnetic rollers except my dry time decreased by 30 minutes and I feel like my roots are pulled more taut. 

I love them and will use them again next week.


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2016)

Smoothed the curls with my hands before I put my two Bantu knots in.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 31, 2016)

Wash day! I DC'ed under the dryer. In the shower, I rinsed with ACV and cowashed- that took under 18 minutes. (yay!) 

When I put in my curlformers tonight...wow. @toaster and @lulu97 thank you so much for your advice on my hair regimen. After just one week of less manipulation, I'm seeing serious results in my hair! I was putting my curlformers in, and my hair is sticking out the bottom of them! I have the 14" curlformers. 

Most of my hair on my head is sticking out the end of the curlformers -- with the exception of the hair around my perimeter, particularly in the back of my head. I find this to be a little distressing. Do any of you know why this might be? I think the hair in the front of my head is shorter because it's baby hairs around the perimeter. But in the back, at the nape of my hair, I'm not sure what's causing it to grow slower/potentially break off more. I think probably when I used to wear my hair down more, it caused too much friction in the back of my hair. (?) Or maybe it doesn't like being pulled into high buns (?). It's just a theory, I don't know. 

I'm going to try to wear more styles that cause less stress to that area in the back. So- low buns, faux bobs, etc. Anyone else have any style ideas? Or ideas why the back of my hair is shorter than the rest of it?

I plan to buy new curlformers soon  When my hair is so long I can't get away with the 14" any more. Maybe once I hit the 16" mark? haha


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 31, 2016)

These are the curlformers I'm going to get next month when my hair is longer. Claiming it. 
https://www.curlformers.com/product/extra-long-spiral-curl-styling-kit-deluxe/


----------



## momi (Feb 1, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> Hey ladies!!! You all have gorgeous hair!!!
> 
> I'm currently Shoulder length and I'm natural. I just recently began to set. This is my 2nd time this month. I'm pretty basic when it comes to products ; Giovanni shampoo and conditioner... I also use olive oil/coconut oil to seal. I plan to set for the remainder of the year with perm rods until I retain more length. I hope to be middle back length by years end!!! I will set on wet/damp hair and if still wet in morning, I'll set under hooded dryer on low...
> 
> ...



These sets are very pretty! Did you use any setting lotion at all?


----------



## Dalisha (Feb 1, 2016)

momi said:


> These sets are very pretty! Did you use any setting lotion at all?




Thank you!!  

No setting lotion was used... I'm pretty new to this. I only used a leave in conditioner and a mixture of olive oil/ coconut oil...


----------



## Dalisha (Feb 1, 2016)

@lulu97  I tried your method as far as trying to have the style/curls last longer. But when I went to style it didn't turn out as I hoped... The back was flat and I couldn't "revive" the curls...  The tops and sides were still good... So I opted for a updo and came up with this:::

I like it and it's something different


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> @lulu97  I tried your method as far as trying to have the style/curls last longer. But when I went to style it didn't turn out as I hoped... The back was flat and I couldn't "revive" the curls...  The tops and sides were still good... So I opted for a updo and came up with this:::
> 
> I like it and it's something different


That's really cute too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> @lulu97  I tried your method as far as trying to have the style/curls last longer. But when I went to style it didn't turn out as I hoped... The back was flat and I couldn't "revive" the curls...  The tops and sides were still good... So I opted for a updo and came up with this:::
> 
> I like it and it's something different



@Dalisha Yes honey you worked it right on out. Updo's are classic beauties and you can't go wrong there!

I could get a good 3 days of wearing my curly sets all the way down, but then I would resort to updo's too cause the back curls would always get too stretched out and wonky. I keep layers as they are good for faux styles.

I would braid the back and use the layered top hair for a faux bob like this:






Or a high pony puff with faux bangs like this:


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 1, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Dalisha Yes honey you worked it right on out. Updo's are classic beauties and you can't go wrong there!
> 
> I could get a good 3 days of wearing my curly sets all the way down, but then I would resort to updo's too cause the back curls would always get too stretched out and wonky. I keep layers as they are good for faux styles.
> 
> ...


@lulu97 nice faux bob tut. thanks!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 1, 2016)

This is my protective style of the week. I was inspired by Condola Rashad's hair in the 2013 Romeo and Juliet play. Two flat twists in the front, a headband. Then I pinned up my hair in the back. I got a lot of compliments on my hair at work today. Even my mom approved lol and her approval does not come easily.

At night, I plan to unpin the hair at the back and wear it in a low, loose scrunchie. I will keep the front twists in though. This way, I'm not manipulating the hair in the front or the back too much. Not gonna moisturize tonight, since my hair feels okay. Will moisturize tomorrow night.
  

Also, kind of interesting but off topic- my hair is starting to grow in like a 3b at the roots in some parts. It's funny because when I first big chopped, my hair was that texture, but then got tighter and more 3c/4a as it grew. My hair is full of surprises lol, never a dull moment.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 1, 2016)

Purr-dy updo @coilyhaircutie !


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 1, 2016)

@MileHighDiva thanks girl!


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful hair @Dalisha @lulu97 @coilyhaircutie !!!

I've had five washes now with my Thermasmooth products and my hair feels thick and strong. Will probably not do my monthly protein treatment unless that changes.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks @toaster!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 2, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @PlainJane My humble advice would be not to rush your wash day. To me wash day is the day when you should take your time and go all out, so the rest of your week can be gravy. I spend about 2 to 3 hours on my hair on wash day but the rest of the week, it basically goes untouched besides spending about 10 minutes midweek to remove shed hairs and moisturize.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how you like the flax seed gel. Foams never did anything for me, even when flexi sets were main setting choice.



I would love to get it down to 2-3 hours! Haha it took me 5 hours this time. 

I liked foams when I was doing traditional sets because it elongated my curls a little and made it easier to place the hair on the roller. Now that I'm using curlformers, there's really no use for that and I'm starting to realize that the foam isn't giving me any moisture and that's what I need the most.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 2, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Wash day! I DC'ed under the dryer. In the shower, I rinsed with ACV and cowashed- that took under 18 minutes. (yay!)
> 
> When I put in my curlformers tonight...wow. @toaster and @lulu97 thank you so much for your advice on my hair regimen. After just one week of less manipulation, I'm seeing serious results in my hair! I was putting my curlformers in, and my hair is sticking out the bottom of them! I have the 14" curlformers.



What product do you use with your curlformers?


----------



## toaster (Feb 2, 2016)

@PlainJane my hair day takes about 5 hours as well. 

30 minutes to shampoo and condition
40 minutes to detangle and apply my DC
1 hour to DC
45 minutes to roller set
90 minutes - 2 hours under the dryer


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 2, 2016)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length: Natural U-shaped layers between hip & tailbone

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 4B natural, low porosity, high density coarse strands that shrink to ears

Current Setting method and styling choices: I use 1-1½ inch perm rods, foam rollers, twist-n-curl, soft spiral rollers with soft bonnet dryer; will use Curlformers, flexirods & jumbo (2 inch) mesh and magnetic rollers with Pibbs. My current styles are buns & twist updos.

Current Setting products:  Most of my HGs were discontinued or reformulated. I'll test products that will handle FL humidity.
Leave-in Conditioners: EO Everyday Lavender, SM Zanzibar Marine Complex, Raw SheaButter, Oyin Hair Dew & Honey Hemp, Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee, Tropic Isle Living JBCO spray, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier, Tressemme Naturals & Perfectly (Un)Done

Setting Products:  Aubrey B5 Design Gel,  Bronner Bros Foam Wrapping Lotion, Cantu SheaButter for Natural Hair Twist & Lock Gel,  EcoStyler Hold 7 (pink) gel, Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel, Garnier Fructis Style Curl Shaping Spray Gel, LottaBody Shape Me Custard Gelée, LottaBody Style Me Texturizing Lotion & Ricitos de Oro Manzanilla Styling Gel

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I hope to decrease styling time, webbing at my roots, puffy ends and stretch my hair for styling versatility.

How long do you plan to set?: currently monthly; once every 2 weeks when I get my Pibbs dryer

Post a beginning picture
My last wet set & length check was in 2014
  

Pin Curls on twists (December 2015)
 
*
*First set of 2016 (today)*
*Perm rods*


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome @Bibliophile ! Gorgeous hair mama.


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 2, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Welcome @Bibliophile ! Gorgeous hair mama.



Thank you @coilyhaircutie.
I've been lurking in last year's thread to glean tips. Everyone's hair is so lush and healthy


----------



## danysedai (Feb 3, 2016)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length: BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: Magnetic rollers, duck bill pins, drying under my Pibbs. For styling, flat iron newgrowth if wearing my hair down, or brush it into a bun without flat ironing newgrowth.
Current Setting products: water, a heat protectant product leave in.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Get my full thickness back,  reach my goal full thick MBL
How long do you plan to set?: Every weekend as usual.
Post a beginning picture:View media item 128607View media item 128605*


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 3, 2016)

toaster said:


> @PlainJane my hair day takes about 5 hours as well.
> 
> 30 minutes to shampoo and condition
> 40 minutes to detangle and apply my DC
> ...


I am slow as molasses. I only spend about 30-45 minutes under the dryer, but my roller set time takes foreverrrr. I will probably stop prepooing to cut down the time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 3, 2016)

@lulu97, I like your faux bob technique, it looks great!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome @danysedai ! Girl your hair already looks like MBL to me. 

Hey ladies, tonight I'm trying to figuring out what to do with this hair. I've done the pin under style above Mon-Wed. Now it won't work anymore because it rained today, so the curls have fallen and my hair is beautifully frizzy haha. 

Will attempt this style and wear it for the rest of the week. Wish me luck.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm off to Disney world for a long weekend next month! Can't wait. I'm picturing two flat twists and a visor as my daily look. I will probably just comb out my roller set but I may blow dry, since I bought that new blow dryer and everything.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's how my hair ended up turning out. I'm happy with it. I'll play around with it more next time so it looks more loose and relaxed like the tutorial. 
 
 
Going to un pin the braids,  moisturize my hair in the braids tonight and pin them back up tomorrow morning. Never knew protective styling could be so low key. I'm loving the laziness I can have with my hair now. Moisturize, wear the same style for 3 days, and it loves me. Retains length like a weed lol.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 4, 2016)

*Question* *of* *the* *Week*:

Ladies, do you roll down or up?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 4, 2016)

@MileHighDiva I use curlformers the majority of the time, but when I do use perm rods, I roll down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Here's how my hair ended up turning out. I'm happy with it. I'll play around with it more next time so it looks more loose and relaxed like the tutorial.
> View attachment 350311
> View attachment 350313
> Going to un pin the braids,  moisturize my hair in the braids tonight and pin them back up tomorrow morning. Never knew protective styling could be so low key. I'm loving the laziness I can have with my hair now. Moisturize, wear the same style for 3 days, and it loves me. Retains length like a weed lol.




@coilyhaircutie Nice!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Question* *of* *the* *Week*:
> 
> Ladies, do you roll down or up?



It depends on the area.

My rolling style is the Mohawk. I start with the middle row and go top to bottom. Roll the first roller going towards my forehead, all other rollers going down towards the floor. The right and left sides of the Mohawk, I roll up towards the sky. So....Middle down to the floor....sides up to the sky. That's how my sister explained it when she taught me...it was catchy and easy for me to remember.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 4, 2016)

@MileHighDiva like @lulu97 said; it just depends on the area. I don't do the Mohawk method. Since sections of my nape is natural and shorter than the rest of my hair, I tend to roll down. I'll roll the front of my hair up sometimes.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2016)

@MileHighDiva i roll in quadrants but I'm working on the Mohawk method this week. 

For my quadrants I roll the back half to the floor and the top half to the sky.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2016)

Did a fresh roller set last night. I used 23 rollers so I should be good with the 2 packs of French rollers I purchased. (24 total). I'm super excited to try these new rollers. Did you Ladies snatch up any?

If everything is not closed out by our next pay day, I'm gonna grab 2 more extra packs ....just for back up.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

@lulu97 I bought two packs as well!

I'm under the dryer now, but in anticipation of my new rollers I used my hourglass rollers which I think are 1 3/4 inch, and I did the mohawk method! I even used the metal clips. I feel like a real setter now. I used 17 rollers so I think my two packs will be great. 

I highly recommend the hourglass rollers to anyone who's hair isn't long enough for the 2 inch mesh roller group buy right now. They are vented for quicker dry time, and the plastic grips are sooo helpful with getting straight ends.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

No one was going to tell me that when you roll in the mohawk your hair just falls into a style? Humph.

No pictures because it looks exactly like my avatar, but in that picture I had to carefully arrange the curls to fall that way. Today? Nope. Just fell down nicely.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

Last post! Sorry! Just googled and my hourglass rollers are 1.5 inches. Those 2 inch french rollers are going to be huge! Wow.

What size rollers do you ladies use for your hair length?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Last post! Sorry! Just googled and my hourglass rollers are 1.5 inches. Those 2 inch french rollers are going to be huge! Wow.
> 
> What size rollers do you ladies use for your hair length?


What color are your hourglass rollers?


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What color are your hourglass rollers?


Light blue


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Light blue


Okay, I have the white ones.  I think they're 1.87"


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, I have the white ones.  I think they're 1.87"


Do you like them? I would buy a bigger size but I got the French mesh. 

Please don't tell me you love them or that I need both.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Do you like them? I would buy a bigger size but I got the French mesh.
> 
> Please don't tell me you love them or that I need both.


I ordered French Mesh too, lol!  I need to practice with them.  I think the hourglass shape threw me off. Well hayle, I need to practice period.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I ordered French Mesh too, lol!  I need to practice with them.  I think the hourglass shape threw me off. Well hayle, I need to practice period.



I bought the hourglass years ago and couldn't figure them out. After practicing for the past 10ish weeks every week I'm pretty convinced I could roll on anything. I wonder if the hourglass is more pronounced in the bigger rollers? Mine is a pretty slight indentation so the regular duckbill clips worked fine. 

I'm seriously so excited for those mesh rollers. But I blame you for telling me I need them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm seriously so excited for those mesh rollers. *But* *I* *blame* *you* *for* *telling* *me* *I* *need* *them*.



Every setter needs a wardrobe of rollers.  I mean variety of tools. 

I think they're going to be hairgasmic!  I can't wait!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

I didn't get a chance to try to set my hair last month so I tried a perm rod set.  I have the rods in right now.  Just hope it turns out.  I don't think I put enough rods in the front, so we shall see.

This is my first time.


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> I didn't get a chance to try to set my hair last month so I tried a perm rod set.  I have the rods in right now.  Just hope it turns out.  I don't think I put enough rods in the front, so we shall see.
> 
> This is my first time.


Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

@toaster  I certainly will let y'all know.  I plan to learn how to perfect my  roller sets this year.  I've gotten into a rut with my hair and I need to expand my hair style repertoire.

So talk to me about the hourglass shaped rollers.  Why is the learning curve more difficult?


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2016)

@mzteaze For me, I wasn't used to using rollers without snap covers. Before I bought them a few years ago I didn't use metal clips, so I couldn't get the hang of it. 

Today's set went really well, so I'm hoping it wasn't a fluke. I used the regular duckbill clips (two for the Mohawk and one for the rollers on the side). I will say, with flat rollers you can probably anchor one roller to your head and clip the rest of the rollers to one another, but because of the hourglass shape you can't really connect two rollers. But it wasn't a problem. 

I highly recommend them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> Last post! Sorry! Just googled and my hourglass rollers are 1.5 inches. Those 2 inch french rollers are going to be huge! Wow.
> 
> What size rollers do you ladies use for your hair length?



@toaster I use the pink ones with the snap on caps the most...not sure of the size...I think maybe 1 1/2 inch? I also use my grey rollers too from time to time and they are 2 inches.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey ladies!

My hair and i have been chilling. With using heat the frizz stays at bay much longer, so I didn't set or wash last weekend. Now I am preparing to rinse out my conditioner and roll. I really like the braided style you posted, @coilyhaircutie. I think I may try that for style week 2. I am going to set today and right before I leave for a work trip at the end of the month!

I miss playing in my hair, but I enjoyed the weekend off from hair care. Depending on how my hair responds I may wash bi-monthly and just oil my hair scalp as needed.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2016)

@danysedai

All that gorgeous hair! Welcome! I look forward to being inspired by your sets as I also progress toward full MBL


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

So, my first attempt at a perm rod set was a partial fail.  Some sections retained the curls while others frizzed right up.  Unfortunately it was the curls in front that frizzed up quickly.

I tried to save it but was on my way to looking like a cotton ball.  Sigh.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2016)

Wore my roller set hair down to dinner Friday night for the first time in forever....it felt good. Our waitress complimented me on it as we were gathering our things to leave. She whispered to me "your hair is like an African goddess". Ummmm thanks ma'am. lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> What size rollers do you ladies use for your hair length?


Every week - I use the long 14" curlformers.
Very rarely - I use the green jumbo perm rods from Sally's - 7/8"
Occasionally - I use purple & gray flexirods on dry/damp hair (not sure about the diameter)
When I want to look cayute/wear my hair out during the week - I use soft, satin rollres. Haven't done that in a long while.


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2016)

@lulu97 when you have time can you explain to me how and where in your setting regimen you include your serum?

I set in sections so I usually apply my leave in, detangle with a wide tooth comb, divide that section into roller sized sections, detangle with small toothed comb, and roll. Where would I add a serum in that process?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Had my 1st wash and roller set of the year today. Cheers to 2016...May all your roller sets be fierce and your hair grow to long lengths this year!
> 
> On to business!
> 
> ...



What moisturizer did you add to your spray bottle? I was thinking of setting with my SM moisture milk moisturizer and my chi keratin serum. Is that all you use to set is a leave in and serum? No foams or setting lotions?

Also what is your natural hair texture?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 when you have time can you explain to me how and where in your setting regimen you include your serum?
> 
> I set in sections so I usually apply my leave in, detangle with a wide tooth comb, divide that section into roller sized sections, detangle with small toothed comb, and roll. Where would I add a serum in that process?



@toaster I add the serum after I add my leave in. So for example: I section my hair in the mohawk. Then break that down into more sections. Apply my leave in, serum over that..then put each section into a bantu knot until it's time to roll it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> What moisturizer did you add to your spray bottle? I was thinking of setting with my SM moisture milk moisturizer and my chi keratin serum. Is that all you use to set is a leave in and serum? No foams or setting lotions?
> 
> Also what is your natural hair texture?



@L.Brown1114 To set all I use is a leave in and a serum. I like for my curls to fall so I don't use any holding products.

I recently started adding just a lil squirt of moisturizer to my spray bottle. (Camille Rose Moisture Milk). I usually just spray my roots and ends with it....one spritz each. I don't need much because I put my leave in and serum on sopping wet hair so my hair is usually dripping with water.

I don't know my hair type. I've looked at the charts before, and my hair doesn't resemble any particular one. I'd say if 3c and 4a had a baby, then my hair would be it's child. This is my hair while I was deep conditioning.

ETA: Don't know why this pic is so small.Let me retry...hope you can see it now. My usual picture attaching method is not working like it used to for some odd reason


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Wore my roller set hair down to dinner Friday night for the first time in forever....it felt good. Our waitress complimented me on it as we were gathering our things to leave. She whispered to me "your hair is like an African goddess". Ummmm thanks ma'am. lol


Go ahead African Goddess


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Go ahead African Goddess



I must admit at first I was like wait....whet? You know..being that she was a lil teeny bopper of the "other" race.

 

Then when I got in the car and was telling my husband...my son hollered from the back seat. "Chill mom, she just meant you black and you got them inches...it was a compliment"


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I must admit at first I was like wait....whet? You know..being that she was a lil teeny bopper of the "other" race.
> 
> View attachment 350695
> 
> Then when I got in the car and was telling my husband...my son hollered from the back seat. "Chill mom, she just meant you black and you got them inches...it was a compliment"


I'm glad he cleared it up for you.


----------



## toaster (Feb 8, 2016)

I thought these pictures were very interesting. Just wanted to share.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @L.Brown1114 To set all I use is a leave in and a serum. I like for my curls to fall so I don't use any holding products.
> 
> I recently started adding just a lil squirt of moisturizer to my spray bottle. (Camille Rose Moisture Milk). I usually just spray my roots and ends with it....one spritz each. I don't need much because I put my leave in and serum on sopping wet hair so my hair is usually dripping with water.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Oh nice we have similar textures. I have a mixture of 3c/4a and with normal porosity now that my damaged parts are growing out. I've used foam on a perm rod set before and my hair did not hold really. I've done one with setting lotion and it did. Not sure what to use. What purpose is the serum for? Shine? Sealing?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thank you! Oh nice we have similar textures. I have a mixture of 3c/4a and with normal porosity now that my damaged parts are growing out. I've used foam on a perm rod set before and my hair did not hold really. I've done one with setting lotion and it did. Not sure what to use. What purpose is the serum for? Shine? Sealing?



I use a serum for 2 reasons.

1) Slip. I don't use combs or brushes when setting. The serum allows me to glide my fingers through my hair and get my hair smooth on the rollers.

2) Faster drying time. My sets are always dry in an hour or less.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 9, 2016)

My curlformer set this week turned out better than usual. Surprised me, since I didn't DC, didn't have the time this weekend. Cowashed, set on damp hair (not wet), used a sparing amount of gel (too much = flakes), and a generous pump of argan oil per section. Hair came out extra shiny and soft. No pics, but I wanted to come on here and write this so I can remember what to do for next week lol.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> 1) Slip. I don't use combs or brushes when setting.


@lulu97 
Now that's interesting. No combs or brushes? Your hair doesn't get tangled on the roller? How does your luscious hair come out so smooth, like in your pics? I know that avoiding combs and brushes = less manipulation, but I can't imagine having a successful curlformer set without my Denman brush or Tangle Teezer. Once my hair dried and I took the curlformers out, my hair would probably be "set" into tangly ringlets and start dreading during the week smh lol. 

How do you manage it?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97
> Now that's interesting. No combs or brushes? Your hair doesn't get tangled on the roller? How does your luscious hair come out so smooth, like in your pics? I know that avoiding combs and brushes = less manipulation, but I can't imagine having a successful curlformer set without my Denman brush or Tangle Teezer. Once my hair dried and I took the curlformers out, my hair would probably be "set" into tangly ringlets and start dreading during the week smh lol.
> 
> How do you manage it?



@coilyhaircutie No my hair doesn't tangle at all on the roller. That's why I love magnetic rollers...the smooth surface makes it easy to lay the hair smooth on the roller. My technique is a combination of a few things: I detangle with my thumbs from root to ends, (always holding the hair taught and smooth) so by the time I get to the ends, it's ready to lay on the roller. I lay the roller about 3 inches from the ends, wrap the ends around it...then roll as normal...this ensures the ends lay flat and smooth. Final tip: I roll a few times, pull, roll a few times, pull...repeat this until I get to the scalp. All these things together helped to eliminate the need of a comb while still getting the same or even better results then when I was using it.

I was actually inspired to try finger combing my roller sets by @Blairx0 in our 2014 roller setting challenge. She posted her results of not using a comb and I was intrigued. So many questions ran through my mind....like how is this possible? No combs...I mean I just had to try it. I'm so thankful I did....haven't looked back since.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2016)

@lulu97, are you parting your mohawk with your fingers, as well?


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97, are you parting your mohawk with your fingers, as well?


I'm not Lulu, and I definitely comb my sections for setting, but I always part with my fingers.

I section my hair for rolling while I'm applying my DC and detangling my hair. I simply rinse my hair in the pre-sectioned twists and start rolling when I get out of the shower. It's pretty easy to part conditioner soaked hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97, are you parting your mohawk with your fingers, as well?



@MileHighDiva Yes ma'am. My fingers have literally become my best and most used tool in my hair care routine. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2016)

I also want to add that, I started out slow with cutting out the tools. I started with one section at a time...specifically my crown. It was bleached with highlights at the time and was the roughest yet most fragile section of my hair. The ends used to stick together when wet. However, once I got that section down, I knew the rest of my hair would be gravy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay, ladies @toaster and @lulu97 got me curious about using the 1 1/2" rollers.  I'm going to try doing Lady Elle aka Buildable Beauty aka Blendarella's Anchor Method.

I'm even going to try using my fingaz 

 for me!


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva those rollers are gorgeous! Can't wait to see your set


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2016)

I watched X-Files on demand while setting.  So, it took lil over 45 mins to get all these rollers and clips upside my head.  I believe using my fingers on the back and sides lowered my setting time. I used Infusium 23 for water and SD's Mocha line to set with.

Don't laugh I know my anchoring technique is a mess.

I read Albane's old posts and she advocates using as many rollers as possible.

Here's my Red Plastic Mesh 1 1/2" roller results:


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Looking pretty! It looks nice, bouncy and smooth.


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2016)

So nice @MileHighDiva ! Your roots are so straight!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 @toaster 
Thank you Ladies!

Toaster, there's more texture in the roots, in the back of my head.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I watched X-Files on demand while setting.  So, it took lil over 45 mins to get all these rollers and clips upside my head.  I believe using my fingers on the back and sides lowered my setting time. I used Infusium 23 for water and SD's Mocha line to set with.
> 
> Don't laugh I know my anchoring technique is a mess.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I watched X-Files on demand while setting.  So, it took lil over 45 mins to get all these rollers and clips upside my head.  I believe using my fingers on the back and sides lowered my setting time. I used Infusium 23 for water and SD's Mocha line to set with.
> 
> Don't laugh I know my anchoring technique is a mess.
> 
> ...


It came out very nice. And by that smile, I think you think so too


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

Forced myself to install my curlformers tonight versus waiting until tomorrow.

I cowashed with TVO Apple Cowash Cleanser
Used TVO Hibiscus Curl Cream
Spritzed my hair with a tea blend mix (1 tbsp. dry hair formula, 1 tbsp. growth stimulation formula)
Put ION Humidity Defying serum on each section

Still using mostly the short curlformers but a few sections need the regular length. Looks like it will be a while before I outgrow the short ones. I guess that's a good thing.

I'm under the dryer now and will be under for probably 1.5 hours.

Will let my hair cool for 15 to 20 minutes.

I'm not sure if I will separate and then put in flexi rods or just go straight to flexi rods. I want to see how my ends are doing. It will probably depend on how tired I am. This dryer is putting me to sleep.

If I can work the flexi rods and maintain the style then I can work the curlformers more often.


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see how it turns out @faithVA ! I sent all of my curl formers to my sister but I loved how perfect the curls are.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> Can't wait to see how it turns out @faithVA ! I sent all of my curl formers to my sister but I loved how perfect the curls are.


I'm so sleepy


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

So far so good. I definitely like the serum. I may try to find a serum without cones to avoid build up. I put in the flexi rods. So I hope that it produces a curly style for tomorrow.

I took pictures after I took out the curlformers and after I put in the flexi rods. I will post them tomorrow after I style my hair.

My ends are still a bit rough but they are better than the last time I did a curformer set. So maybe by the 3rd quarter my ends are as smooth as the beautiful sets in this thread.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 13, 2016)

So I just got the French bouffant 2inch mesh rollers!! A member here @SouthernStunner generously sent me hers for free since I said I couldn't afford them. She sent me 23 and they are HUGE!! It's freaking awesome! They are sturdy and the mesh feels like actual mesh if that makes sense. Not that plastic crap. They are long and have a circular wire throughout that allows them to be sturdy but still have a bit of give. She also sent some hair pins! Once I buy a nice dryer I plan on being in this thread A LOT. I'm about to be the setting queen!!

What dryers do you guys have? What are some good ones? I can upload pics if you want when I get home Sunday, there doesn't seem to be a lot out there of these particular rollers


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 Wow that's amazing! Can't wait to see your wonderful sets. I have a Pibbs dryer and I know a lot of ladies love their LCL dryers as well.

I also have the curlformers plastic dryer attachment for when I travel and it attaches to a regular blow dryer. I found it dried my hair in about the same time as a Pibbs, so that's always an option if you don't want a huge stand up dryer in your home.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 13, 2016)

Having trouble remembering not to agitate my hair when I moisturize it nightly. I keep wanting to remove all shed hairs and detangle it in sections before I remember - nope, too much manipulation. Just spritz, add oil, add cream, and go!  My hair is so soft and pretty it's hard to keep my hands out of it ugh. But I need to remind myself over and over again less manipulation = length retention.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> @L.Brown1114 Wow that's amazing! Can't wait to see your wonderful sets. I have a Pibbs dryer and I know a lot of ladies love their LCL dryers as well.
> 
> I also have the curlformers plastic dryer attachment for when I travel and it attaches to a regular blow dryer. I found it dried my hair in about the same time as a Pibbs, so that's always an option if you don't want a huge stand up dryer in your home.



I would love a pibbs but that price though....

I had a salonsrus steamer and I loved it. I won't go into why I don't have it anymore lol. But I want to buy another one. Maybe if I loved the steamer I'll love the dryer!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So I just got the French bouffant 2inch mesh rollers!! A member here @SouthernStunner generously sent me hers for free since I said I couldn't afford them. She sent me 23 and they are HUGE!! It's freaking awesome! They are sturdy and the mesh feels like actual mesh if that makes sense. Not that plastic crap. They are long and have a circular wire throughout that allows them to be sturdy but still have a bit of give. She also sent some hair pins! Once I buy a nice dryer I plan on being in this thread A LOT. I'm about to be the setting queen!!
> 
> What dryers do you guys have? What are some good ones? I can upload pics if you want when I get home Sunday, there doesn't seem to be a lot out there of these particular rollers


I just have a regular gold n hot bonnet dryer. I think I got it on sale for $35 or $40.

I can dry my hair on low heat or high cool in about 1 hour and 15 minutes.

I don't set often enough to justify getting anything else. I also like that I can use it anywhere in the house or take it with me. 

Im not sure how it would hold up if I set weekly though but for the price it works.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So I just got the French bouffant 2inch mesh rollers!! A member here @SouthernStunner generously sent me hers for free since I said I couldn't afford them. She sent me 23 and they are HUGE!! It's freaking awesome! They are sturdy and the mesh feels like actual mesh if that makes sense. Not that plastic crap. They are long and have a circular wire throughout that allows them to be sturdy but still have a bit of give. She also sent some hair pins! Once I buy a nice dryer I plan on being in this thread A LOT. I'm about to be the setting queen!!
> 
> What dryers do you guys have? What are some good ones? I can upload pics if you want when I get home Sunday, there doesn't seem to be a lot out there of these particular rollers



I have the SalonsRUs dryer (LCL) I think it's the same company. If I remember correctly, it was around $120.

Wow to the member sending you those rollers. Shows lhcf is definitely a sisterhood. Love that!

Can'take wait to see the pics and get your review on the rollers.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I have the SalonsRUs dryer (LCL) I think it's the same company. If I remember correctly, it was around $120.
> 
> Wow to the member sending you those rollers. Shows lhcf is definitely a sisterhood. Love that!
> 
> Can'take wait to see the pics and get your review on the rollers.



How long have you had the dryer and what are your thoughts on it? Yes they are the same company. 

Ikr! Sisterhood at its finest! So sweet of her!

I can't wait either! Hate that I have the rollers but not a dryer! My moms old gold and hot aren't touching those rollers lol. Or burning the back of my neck again


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 I think I purchased it in 2010. Still blows air as hot as the first time I used it.

I am thinking about getting another one though (same model & company). I stripped the pole raising it up and down all the time trying to accommodate doing other people's hair.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @L.Brown1114 I think I purchased it in 2010. Still blows air as hot as the first time I used it.
> 
> I am thinking about getting another one though (same model & company). I stripped the pole raising it up and down all the time trying to accommodate doing other people's hair.



Well it's settled! I'll get the LCL dryer. 

You roller set other people's hair!!?? Please tell me you live in Midwest! Lol


----------



## michelle81 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not part of the challenge, but do set occasionally. Hoping to set more when I get the new rollers.
I purchased my first LCL dryer maybe 5 years ago. I use it once a week for deep conditioning and drying. DD uses it maybe once a month. It stopped working last year. I called them and they said they could send the part for ~ $60 and gave me directions to install it or if I weren't handy to have an electrician do it. 
I just went ahead and purchased another. So far no problems with it. Maybe mine went out quicker because of using it frequently?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry the pictures are so big. I don't have the resize feature on my phone. It turned out nice but it started to poof after I separated it. I think having good ends are crucial to preserving a set. So next time I will trim and then focus the serum on my ends to see if that works better.


After taking out my curlformers



I put in Flexi Rods and slept in these



It looked like this after taking out the flexi rods.



I separated it. and having some wayward strands but mostly good.



It's hard to get rid of the parts. I can see them on the camera but can't see them in the picture.


For the most part it turned out well. My ends need a trim but not as bad as previous sets. I think I like the serum but have to try it again after trimming my ends. Now I'm just trying to see if my hair holds up during the event.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks beautiful @faithVA!  Have a great time at your event! 

I normally get rid of my parts by gently massaging with my finger pads.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 13, 2016)

@faithVA Your hair looks beautiful


----------



## Colocha (Feb 13, 2016)

You ladies have such lovely sets! Can't wait to join you.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2016)

Aw snap @faithVA !!! Your hair is


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 13, 2016)

@faithVA Your set is awesome.

 You out here looking like Dorothy Dandridge.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Well it's settled! I'll get the LCL dryer.
> 
> You roller set other people's hair!!?? Please tell me you live in Midwest! Lol



I did in Cali...friends, family & a few of my close co-workers. We are in the DMV area now. Sorry! If I lived close to you, I'd love to play in your hair!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2016)

@faithVA Your hair is beautiful. You got a really smooth set.

@Colocha Come on in, we would love to have you. I saw all that gorgeous hair in your avi posting in the French roller thread so I am expecting you to slide on in here ma'am!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 13, 2016)

@lulu97, I'll definitely be here once I get access to those rollers.  (which won't be until May) But I will stay lurking in the meantime.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you ladies. It held up through the event even though it was hot in there. 

I probably need to roll it to make it through tomorrow but not sure if that's going to happen.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 13, 2016)

Great set @faithVA ! Aren't curlformers the best?
Ladies, just bought a few hair treats as a Valentine's gift to myself haha 
Got a 10-pack of black satin scrunchies, perfect for low-stress updos and buns. Also got this Goody ouchless clip: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0043/5452/products/goody_ouchless2_large.jpg?v=1265415148

It's great to know what my holy grail hair products are- no more having to spend money experimenting on products. But...it's also kind of boring now because there's no mystery lol. I feel like I'm in a longterm relationship that's lost its spark ahaha. Wash, set, protective style. My hair & I are stuck in a relationship rut. Hopefully the new hair toys I bought will help me spice it up


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2016)

I did put in the flexi rods. Today's hair is bigger and fuller. My curls are more stable and will hold up today.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 14, 2016)

Today's wash day was my best yet. I got my curl former set time down to 1 hour and drying time was 45 minutes. 
Also this was the first time I didnt use a foam lotion and I'm giving them away after today. All I used was water and APB leave in and my hair is SO soft and moisturized! I think the setting lotion was causing my hair to dry out during the week.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a quick question.

I'm getting these bouffant rollers and I know they won't fit under my standard hooded dryer. (And my hair is thick so I will Need a dryer.) Do any of you ladies use soft bonnet dryers/can you recommend one? I know Curlformers has one.

ETA: I have a Sedu Revolution blowdryer with the mouth that doesn't fit all attachments. I wonder if that will make it harder to find one.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2016)

@Colocha I currently use the Laila Ali Bonnet Dryer. I've had it for a long time and it works well, my only con is it gets too hot for my liking. My hair is thick as well so I can understand the struggle. I Would love to get a Pibbs  but that's out of my budget right now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Colocha I currently use the Laila Ali Bonnet Dryer. I've had it for a long time and it works well, my only con is it gets too hot for my liking. My hair is thick as well so I can understand the struggle. I Would love to get a Pibbs  but that's out of my budget right now.
> View attachment 351493


I have the Gold N' Hot version of this and it works well. I dry my hair on either low heat or high cool. I rarely do high heat unless its just for a few minutes. I'm able to get all of my curlformers under it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2016)

@Colocha I have the curl formers bonnet dryer attachment that you put on a regular blow dryer. It fits over my head with rollers and dries efficiently. I can't say 100% that it would fit over the 2 inch rollers, but it's fine over my
1 1/2 inch rollers.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks ladies! 

I'm looking at the Laila Ali bonnet dryer. It seems to have good reviews and someone says it will definitely fit 2 inch rollers.

@flyygirlll2, does it get hot to the point of pain/discomfort?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

michelle81 said:


> I'm not part of the challenge, but do set occasionally. Hoping to set more when I get the new rollers.
> I purchased my first LCL dryer maybe 5 years ago. I use it once a week for deep conditioning and drying. DD uses it maybe once a month. It stopped working last year. I called them and they said they could send the part for ~ $60 and gave me directions to install it or if I weren't handy to have an electrician do it.
> I just went ahead and purchased another. So far no problems with it. Maybe mine went out quicker because of using it frequently?



I think the company only does a 1 year guarantee. Getting 5 years out of a hair tool that you use frequently is considered a quality investment to me. You paid around $120, so in 5 years that's only $2 a month. That's how I would look at it. LOL

Like I said upthread, I've had mine around 6 years and it's still going strong other than the pole being stripped. I can still use it but once it goes out, I'm going to snatch up the same model with the quickness and treat myself to a salon chair too. lol That same company has some nice ones.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Great set @faithVA ! Aren't curlformers the best?
> Ladies, just bought a few hair treats as a Valentine's gift to myself haha
> Got a 10-pack of black satin scrunchies, perfect for low-stress updos and buns. Also got this Goody ouchless clip: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0043/5452/products/goody_ouchless2_large.jpg?v=1265415148
> 
> It's great to know what my holy grail hair products are- no more having to spend money experimenting on products. But...it's also kind of boring now because there's no mystery lol. I feel like I'm in a longterm relationship that's lost its spark ahaha. Wash, set, protective style. My hair & I are stuck in a relationship rut. Hopefully the new hair toys I bought will help me spice it up



Sometimes boring is good though...it means you have found your hair groove. I must admit, now that I'm at a length I'm comfortable with, I don't really get bored...it feels more like freedom. And when I do, I go lurk in the other forums. Some of those threads poeple start are  but it makes for good entertainment. LOL


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2016)

@Colocha No.  It just gets so hot that I start sweating which I don't like, otherwise it works very well.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2016)

I love my lcl dryer. I've had it for maybe 3 or 4 years and three different apartments. Lol. I had to replace a part, but it was 12 bucks.

I will set this weekend. Flexi rods have been keeping me going


----------



## michelle81 (Feb 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I think the company only does a 1 year guarantee. Getting 5 years out of a hair tool that you use frequently is considered a quality investment to me. You paid around $120, so in 5 years that's only $2 a month. That's how I would look at it. LOL
> 
> Like I said upthread, I've had mine around 6 years and it's still going strong other than the pole being stripped. I can still use it but once it goes out, I'm going to snatch up the same model with the quickness and treat myself to a salon chair too. lol That same company has some nice ones.



That's how I look at it as well. Also why I had no problem just going ahead and ordering another.


----------



## michelle81 (Feb 15, 2016)

About the LCL dryer. I hadn't rollerset in a long while. Rollerset today and it came out good, only thing was my head wouldn't fit under the dryer completely. I don't remember this happening with my last LCL dryer. I had the grey 2 inch rollers all over, but only half of my head would fit. Does anyone know if the Pibbs is bigger?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Sometimes boring is good though...it means you have found your hair groove. I must admit, now that I'm at a length I'm comfortable with, I don't really get bored...it feels more like freedom. And when I do, I go lurk in the other forums. Some of those threads poeple start are  but it makes for good entertainment. LOL


LOL. You're right. I'm in the groove! I think I feel bored because I'm not at my ultimate goal of hip/waist length. I'm at a happy length of BSL, but I've been at this length for a while now. Thankfully though, I discovered yesterday that my longer strands are now MBL   
I need to start lurking too  to keep myself entertained haha


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 15, 2016)

Did my hair last night and I discovered -- my longest strands are MBL! YaaaYYYY  
Finally starting to crack past the BSL Mark! Thank ya JESUS!!! 

  
I'll wait til most of my longer hairs are MBL to claim it. This morning took the curlformers out, tucked my hair into a bun with my new Goody barrette and pinned the rest of the hair under. Going to do this style tomorrow too. Plan to buy longer Curlformers this upcoming Friday. Things are looking up!
Also my hair is extra soft these days. It really likes being tucked away into boring granny hairstyles ahahah it's happy on so many levels


----------



## Colocha (Feb 15, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, you hair is pretty much short term setting goals, Goody barette and all. Even though it's a granny style I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Your hair is so shiny. Do tell your secrets.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

I skipped pre-poo'ing my last wash day. Simply because I ran out of "use up" conditioners and only had staples on hand. I was torn because I didnt wanna waste my good products Instead I finger detangled with my water bottle which has a smidgen of moisturizer in it, and went right in to the wash process. It cut out at least 30 minutes from my wash day. I ain't mad at that.

 

Glad to be rid of another additional step in my wash day process.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

michelle81 said:


> About the LCL dryer. I hadn't rollerset in a long while. Rollerset today and it came out good, only thing was my head wouldn't fit under the dryer completely. I don't remember this happening with my last LCL dryer. I had the grey 2 inch rollers all over, but only half of my head would fit. Does anyone know if the Pibbs is bigger?



I know @toaster has a Pibbs. How would you compare it to the LCL dryer? From images online, they look to be about the same size.


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2016)

@michelle81 @lulu97 They do appear to be similarly sized based on pictures. I've sat under my Pibbs with two inch rollers and it was tight, but I didn't roll in a Mohawk, I rolled in the quadrants so there were more rollers on my head.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 16, 2016)

@lulu97 @toaster 

How many rollers do you guys use. I see some women using 23 2 inch rollers and I see some women use as little as 18. I know head size is a factor but that's a big gap for the same roller size. I guess I'm confused on how thick you make the parts. I know the width is the same as the roller but how thick do you make them?


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97 @toaster
> 
> How many rollers do you guys use. I see some women using 23 2 inch rollers and I see some women use as little as 18. I know head size is a factor but that's a big gap for the same roller size. I guess I'm confused on how thick you make the parts. I know the width is the same as the roller but how thick do you make them?



I've read that the length of the section should be as long as the roller as well. I use about 18, 1 1/2 inch rollers in the Mohawk method, so I know I'll use less with 2 inch rollers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 16, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97 @toaster
> 
> How many rollers do you guys use. I see some women using 23 2 inch rollers and I see some women use as little as 18. I know head size is a factor but that's a big gap for the same roller size. I guess I'm confused on how thick you make the parts. I know the width is the same as the roller but how thick do you make them?



When I do use the 2 inch rollers, I never use all of them at once as I do have layers in my crown. I may use the 2 inch rollers for the back and my pink rollers for the front. I don't know the actual size of my pink rollers but they are smaller than the 2 inch ones but not by much.

As far as how thick I make the parts, I just kinda guess. I make the part and can pretty much tell by the thickness of the parted hair if it would be too much for the roller. There is a natural Lady on YouTube that has hands down the best roller setting video that I have seen thus far. She explains it so well as she sets. Lord if I can remember her channel, I'll come back and update but if memory serves me well...it was something like healthy hair zone. It is a very old video but very helpful.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 16, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @coilyhaircutie, you hair is pretty much short term setting goals, Goody barette and all. Even though it's a granny style I think it's gorgeous.


awww thank you @Colocha Got me over here blushing.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie Your hair is so shiny. Do tell your secrets.


@lulu97 I'm flattered you ask! Especially considering my secrets are your secrets! ahahaha I've been taking notes from you and @toaster since yall are the resident Rapunzels on this thread lol.

I attribute most of my shininess to Curlformers - they are the only rollers that can get my hair this shiny. When I go to the salon, they can get my hair shiny on regular rollers but I have never been able to get the same results.

My DC regimen probably contributes too. I still DC with Silicon mix, mixed with aloe vera juice and honey. Then, I stay under my super luxurious, top-of-the-line, better-than-Pibbs Andis Bonnet Dryer (ok, it's actually a $35 dryer from Target   but I looove that dryer. So cozy and soft) for 15-60min, depending on how much time I have. Rinse out and cowash with Joico conditioner. Set with sparing amount of Mop Top curling custard and copious amounts of Argan oil. That's it!


----------



## meka72 (Feb 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> When I do use the 2 inch rollers, I never use all of them at once as I do have layers in my crown. I may use the 2 inch rollers for the back and my pink rollers for the front. I don't know the actual size of my pink rollers but they are smaller than the 2 inch ones but not by much.
> 
> As far as how thick I make the parts, I just kinda guess. I make the part and can pretty much tell by the thickness of the parted hair if it would be too much for the roller. There is a natural Lady on YouTube that has hands down the best roller setting video that I have seen thus far. She explains it so well as she sets. Lord if I can remember her channel, I'll come back and update but if memory serves me well...it was something like healthy hair zone. It is a very old video but very helpful.



Is this the video?


I've been lurking in here in hopes of gathering courage (and tips) to do a perm rod set. I hope to figure that out so when I have enough hair to use the french bouffant rollers, I'll know what to do and which products to use.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel like I have so much to learn


----------



## meka72 (Feb 17, 2016)

@faithVA, it looks like you already know what you're doing because your sets look great!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

meka72 said:


> @faithVA, it looks like you already know what you're doing because your sets look great!


Thank you meka72. But you know I want to do what my big sisters are doing with 2 inch rollers and hair dryers and all that.  I feel like Im missing out.


I love hanging out in here. The hair is so pretty. I love curls.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you meka72. But you know I want to do what my big sisters are doing with 2 inch rollers and hair dryers and all that.  I feel like Im missing out.
> 
> 
> I love hanging out in here. The hair is so pretty. I love curls.



Well youve always been so kind and helpful to me since I joined LHCF. i will eventually join this challenge as long as my curls don't have me looking crazy. 

I don't think my thin hair is going to look good with curls though


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2016)

@meka72 Yes that's her! Her roller setting Playlist would be beneficial for those new to setting. I could have sworn she had a tutorial using 2 inch rollers too...maybe it went poof or I'm mixing her with someone else? lol


----------



## meka72 (Feb 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @meka72 Yes that's her! Her roller setting Playlist would be beneficial for those new to setting. I could have sworn she had a tutorial using 2 inch rollers too...maybe it went poof or I'm mixing her with someone else? lol



Yay, I found her! I stayed up until 1am looking at roller setting videos. Lol. I'm pretty sure that I saw her video with 2 inch rollers. I'll go back and look at her playlist. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2016)

I registered for dance school today. I missed registration for spring classes, so I won't be in until summer. They started ya girl with a stretching class though! LMBO I guess.... since I'm a beginner but dang a stretching class? 

They took me on a tour of the studio and all the women had cute top knots when I peeped in the classes. I was like yeah buddy....I'mma fit right in.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 17, 2016)

@lulu97 
Did you sign up for ballroom dancing?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

meka72 said:


> Well youve always been so kind and helpful to me since I joined LHCF. i will eventually join this challenge as long as my curls don't have me looking crazy.
> 
> I don't think my thin hair is going to look good with curls though


Well at least give it a go. I think magnetic rollers and oeerm rods will probably give you more volume than something like curlformers. 

I'm sure there are tips and tricks that can help. And you are in the right place to get the hell you need. I know that just by the way I separate curls gives me bigger hair so we just need to figure out what works for you.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I registered for dance school today. I missed registration for spring classes, so I won't be in until summer. They started ya girl with a stretching class though! LMBO I guess.... since I'm a beginner but dang a stretching class?
> 
> They took me on a tour of the studio and all the women had cute top knots when I peeped in the classes. I was like yeah buddy....I'mma fit right in.


That sounds like fun. If you have a stretching class it sounds like the dance class must be intense. What type of dance is it?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> Did you sign up for ballroom dancing?





faithVA said:


> That sounds like fun. If you have a stretching class it sounds like the dance class must be intense. What type of dance is it?



It's a dance academy so they give you an actual curriculum like an advisor would give you in college.

My first 3 classes are pretty much prepping the body for dancing. (Stretching/Flexibility, Yoga, Pilates) After my first 3: I have ballet I & II, Pointe I & II, Jazz I & II, Tapp I & II as well as 2 levels of 6 others classes. Once my first ballet class is over, we start competiting against other dance schools in the area.  You compete at the end of the semester for each class. I have 2 left feet so all of this is gone be real interesting. LOL

Just trying to step out of my comfort zone and try something new.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Well at least give it a go. I think magnetic rollers and oeerm rods will probably give you more volume than something like curlformers.
> 
> I'm sure there are tips and tricks that can help. And you are in the right place to get the hell you need. I know that just by the way I separate curls gives me bigger hair so we just need to figure out what works for you.



I just ordered some perm rods from Amazon, which should arrive by Friday. I might attempt a perm rod set this weekend. 

Thanks for the encouragement! Hair has never been my thing. My daughter started doing her own hair when she was in 2nd grade because my skills were so bad. Lol. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> It's a dance academy so they give you an actual curriculum like an advisor would give you in college.
> 
> My first 3 classes are pretty much prepping the body for dancing. (Stretching/Flexibility, Yoga, Pilates) After my first 3: I have ballet I & II, Pointe I & II, Jazz I & II, Tapp I & II as well as 2 levels of 6 others classes. Once my first ballet class is over, we start competiting against other dance schools in the area.  You compete at the end of the semester for each class. I have 2 left feet so all of this is gone be real interesting. LOL
> 
> Just trying to step out of my comfort zone and try something new.


You're going to be in excellent shape!  Sounds like fun, too!  

I took ballet and tap as a child.  I want to learn ballroom and belly dancing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> It's a dance academy so they give you an actual curriculum like an advisor would give you in college.
> 
> My first 3 classes are pretty much prepping the body for dancing. (Stretching/Flexibility, Yoga, Pilates) After my first 3: I have ballet I & II, Pointe I & II, Jazz I & II, Tapp I & II as well as 2 levels of 6 others classes. Once my first ballet class is over, we start competiting against other dance schools in the area.  You compete at the end of the semester for each class. I have 2 left feet so all of this is gone be real interesting. LOL
> 
> Just trying to step out of my comfort zone and try something new.


It sounded like fun until you explained it.  

You will be in great shape.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> You're going to be in excellent shape!  Sounds like fun, too!
> 
> I took ballet and tap as a child.  I want to learn ballroom and belly dancing.



Ooooooh belly dancing. I wanna try that too!



faithVA said:


> It sounded like fun until you explained it.
> 
> You will be in great shape.



LOL! 
I can deal with competition stuff but I almost did a

 

when they said no smoking or drinking. I likes to partake in my dranks on the weekend. lol But then I had to remember...I always wanted to be one of those people that only had drinks on special occasions like birthdays and vacations. So I'm going to take the time until class starts to wean myself off.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2016)

@lulu97 no smoking or drinking??  All the professional dancers I know smoke like a chimney, to stave off their appetite. As active as they are, you'd think they could eat whatever they wanted. 

But yeah, you're going to be all flexible and suave with your top knot.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 no smoking or drinking??  All the professional dancers I know smoke like a chimney, to stave off their appetite. As active as they are, you'd think they could eat whatever they wanted.
> 
> But yeah, you're going to be all flexible and suave with your top knot.



You know they have to try and get you to be healthy. They were trying to tell me all the benefits but I stopped listening after a certain point...something about muscles and dehydration *shrugs shoulders* LMBO

I'm like yo bud can we skip to the fun part? I'm just trying to look cute with some short shorts on and have fun. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> You know they have to try and get you to be healthy. They were trying to tell me all the benefits but I stopped listening after a certain point...something about muscles and dehydration *shrugs shoulders* LMBO
> 
> I'm like yo bud can we skip to the fun part? I'm just trying to look cute with some short shorts on have fun. Lol


They are right about the alcohol, dehydration and muscles though.  

Let some muscles cramp up on you mid move and let a toe cross over another  - owwww

I did ballroom for a few years and that pain was terrible. But you will know if and when you need to make changes.


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2016)

I think I only have two more wash and sets before I blow dry my hair for vacation! That feels so strange. 

I know this is the setting thread but you all are my hair friends, and I didn't have anywhere else to post.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> They are right about the alcohol, dehydration and muscles though.
> 
> Let some muscles cramp up on you mid move and let a toe cross over another  - owwww
> 
> I did ballroom for a few years and that pain was terrible. But you will know if and when you need to make changes.



I just visualized that scene happening. LOL

I had a doctor's appt this morning for my annual check up, and asked him about it. He scared me straight. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> I think I only have two more wash and sets before I blow dry my hair for vacation! That feels so strange.
> 
> I know this is the setting thread but you all are my hair friends, and I didn't have anywhere else to post.



Sounds exciting to have a change! Girl you know we post everything in here ...this is the ultimate hang out spot.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> I think I only have two more wash and sets before I blow dry my hair for vacation! That feels so strange.
> 
> I know this is the setting thread but you all are my hair friends, and I didn't have anywhere else to post.


I'm good with it. I wouldn't have noticed it didn't fit if you hadn't mentioned it.

We also expect to hear about Lulu's dance classes in here


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I just visualized that scene happening. LOL
> 
> I had a doctor's appt this morning for my annual check up, and asked him about it. He scared me straight. LOL


What did he say? I can't imagine it being that scary.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What did he say? I can't imagine it being that scary.



We talked about the general affects it has on the body....but in reference to dancing:  he said it affects coordination, of course dehydration as well as my body's ability to heal the muscles should I get an injury...or something to that nature. He didn't agree with the school's whole notion of not doing it at all though. He said he didn't see anything wrong with enjoying alcohol every now and again..especially wine, but recommended to not drink 2/3 days before or after performing/class. I don't have the brain energy for calculations/juggling when i can and cant do another thing in my life. I'm content and actually proud to decide to call the alcohol quits. Good bye. LoL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm good with it. I wouldn't have noticed it didn't fit if you hadn't mentioned it.
> 
> We also expect to hear about Lulu's dance classes in here



Ask and you shall receive! LOL I'mma keep yall updated


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> We talked about the general affects it has on the body....but in reference to dancing:  he said it affects coordination, of course dehydration as well as my body's ability to heal the muscles should I get an injury...or something to that nature. He didn't agree with the school's whole notion of not doing it at all though. He said he didn't see anything wrong with enjoying alcohol every now and again..especially wine, but recommended to not drink 2/3 days before or after performing/class. I don't have the brain energy for calculations/juggling when i can and cant do another thing in my life. I'm content and actually proud to decide to call the alcohol quits. Good bye. LoL


I will have a glass for you starting this weekend


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been lurking  for a long time but I think I'm ready to try setting as my main way of styling. This is a crappy pic of a perm rod set before I picked out the roots and frizzed it up (I like a little frizz) I'm trying to get better with taking pics of my hair but ummm y'all gonna have to pray for me.


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2016)

@KinksAndInk your set looks lovely! I find using the front camera, standing in front of a mirror, and just snapping a picture of the mirror helps with hair pics. I just drop out anything I don't want people to see.

@lulu97 Yes, @faithVA and I will bear the burden of drinking your share of the alcohol. I too will start this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I've been lurking  for a long time but I think I'm ready to try setting as my main way of styling. This is a crappy pic of a perm rod set before I picked out the roots and frizzed it up (I like a little frizz) I'm trying to get better with taking pics of my hair but ummm y'all gonna have to pray for me.
> View attachment 351825


It looks good.

I agree. Taking good pictures is harder than setting hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2016)

@toaster @faithVA Yall hold it down for me and po out a lil something something for ya girl

@KinksAndInk Your hair is so pretty. Glad to have you.

**********************************
I skipped setting last week...had the once a month, feeling like a  blues. 

I'm ready to go back to the smoothness of my sets  this upcoming wash day.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 18, 2016)

@toaster @faithVA @lulu97  thanks ladies. Now let's see if I can stick with setting and do more than perm rod sets...even though they are my favorite. I've been lurking and taking notes so I might be ready to step outside my comfort zone in a few weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 19, 2016)

Washed, conditioned and did a flexi rod set. I sectioned my hair in 4 and added 4 rods to each section so 16 rods total. Sat under the dryer for one hour and of course my hair is not dry since I used so few flexi rods. I'll airdry for the rest of the day and take them out before bed.

 

 Any of you Ladies setting this weekend?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Washed, conditioned and did a flexi rod set. I sectioned my hair in 4 and added 4 rods to each section so 16 rods total. Sat under the dryer for one hour and of course my hair is not dry since I used so few flexi rods. I'll airdry for the rest of the day and take them out before bed.
> 
> View attachment 351899
> 
> Any of you Ladies setting this weekend?


I want to try the Curldaze Horseshoe flexi method. Don't know when tho.

I think it would be tha bomb on your hair.


----------



## toaster (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm setting on Monday. Currently out of town hanging out with friends, so the hair can wait a bit.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 19, 2016)

So this perm rod set will not last until Thursday. I can normally get a full week out of them but I was being lazy and deviated from my original method. I made the sections too big and I only used a leave in and serum. I know that I need a product with a little hold since I like to pick my roots a lot to get big hair. I'll do right next time lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 19, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I want to try the Curldaze Horseshoe flexi method. Don't know when tho.
> 
> I think it would be tha bomb on your hair.


@MileHighDiva 
 Her hair came out gorgeous!! Makes me want to buy & try TGIN curl creme lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 19, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Good looking out Sis! I'm going to try her method on my next wash day.

Side note: It's so refreshing to see new ideas on YouTube. Cause I swear if I see one more regular twist out, braid out, bantu knot out, straightening, wash and go blah blah blah...I'mma punch somebody in the thoak (throat) lol. Not to mention everybody and they momma promoting  that scalp massage brush, flat tummy tea and Fashion nova clothes...geesh!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 19, 2016)

Outside of hair. We all sistah's and we cool right? I have a serious question...especially for @faithVA cause I know we live in the same area.

For the Ladies in the northern or cold weather states....how are you combating the cold weather and your skin? I need help. This weather is doing a number on my skin..it is sOoooooh dry! After I shower: I oil up, lotion up and I'm still dry and itchy after. Are you guys using butters on your skin? I just made a lotion bar with cocoa butter, coconut oil, argan & rosehip seed oil...I'm praying  to the skin gods that it works...cause ya girl is dryer than the Sahara. Please share your skin secrets. I know I should post this in a different forum perhaps, but I don't know them like that.  Ya'll are my girls and I'm more comfortable with the Ladies in this particular thread.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 19, 2016)

@lulu97
You moved to the DMV?  If so, do you have a water softner for your house?  If not, you probably need to install shower filters in all of your bathrooms.

Whenever one of my babies, goes to school in that area, it does a number on their hair and skin, because of the hard water.

I'm the Auntie that includes an HD or Lowes card in the care package.  So, they can go buy a filter.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 19, 2016)

You made a lotion bar @lulu97 ?! I'm off to Google!

As an aside, I wish I knew how to stay itch free. I'll take ashy but the itchiness drives me crazy!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Good looking out Sis! I'm going to try her method on my next wash day.
> 
> Side note: It's so refreshing to see new ideas on YouTube. Cause I swear if I see one more regular twist out, braid out, bantu knot out, straightening, wash and go blah blah blah...I'mma punch somebody in the thoak (throat) lol. Not to mention everybody and they momma promoting  that scalp massage brush, flat tummy tea and Fashion nova clothes...geesh!



GURLLL I thought I was the only one!!  people are too scared to be innovative these days when it comes to viewers and getting free stuff and money from adds


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Outside of hair. We all sistah's and we cool right? I have a serious question...especially for @faithVA cause I know we live in the same area.
> 
> For the Ladies in the northern or cold weather states....how are you combating the cold weather and your skin? I need help. This weather is doing a number on my skin..it is sOoooooh dry! After I shower: I oil up, lotion up and I'm still dry and itchy after. Are you guys using butters on your skin? I just made a lotion bar with cocoa butter, coconut oil, argan & rosehip seed oil...I'm praying  to the skin gods that it works...cause ya girl is dryer than the Sahara. Please share your skin secrets. I know I should post this in a different forum perhaps, but I don't know them like that.  Ya'll are my girls and I'm more comfortable with the Ladies in this particular thread.



I was actually thinking that this winter was quite mild. There have been a few dry days but mostly it has been quite warm.

I do have a shower filter as someone mentioned. I also use either goats milk soap or I use Oil of Olay Bodywash. I don't dry off. I put my oil on while in the shower and still wet. I just use a mix of oils. Or I use Oil of Olay's In the Shower Rinse or whatever that stuff is called.

I also make sure I drink plenty of water.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Good looking out Sis! I'm going to try her method on my next wash day.
> 
> Side note: It's so refreshing to see new ideas on YouTube. Cause I swear if I see one more regular twist out, braid out, bantu knot out, straightening, wash and go blah blah blah...I'mma punch somebody in the thoak (throat) lol. Not to mention everybody and they momma promoting  that scalp massage brush, flat tummy tea and Fashion nova clothes...geesh!


@lulu97 giiirrl I'm over here dying LMAAAO I feel you on this one!! That's why I stopped watching natural hair tutorials on YouTube. It wasn't anything new! Same sh!t, different girl lol smh. Now I look at movies or TV shows for hair inspiration, and figure out how to recreate those styles on my own. I can't with the endless twist outs and twist and curls and braid outs. Lawd. It's too much


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 20, 2016)

@lulu97 I use this recipe. It's been working well for me. 
http://theyroar.com/2015/04/diy-homemade-whipped-shea-and-cocoa-body-butter/

My main problem area is my lips. I exfoliate them in the mornings with my toothbrush to get rid of all the dead skin ugh. No matter what I do, they are super dry. I make sure I drink a lot of water, and walk around everywhere with a water bottle, Chapstick and Vaseline. I apply the Chapstick first, then Vaseline. I'm on that LOC/ "liquid, oil, cream" method for my lips LOL.

If anyone has suggestions for buttery soft, hydrated lips in the winter time, please share!


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 20, 2016)

Colocha said:


> I have a quick question.
> 
> I'm getting these bouffant rollers and I know they won't fit under my standard hooded dryer. (And my hair is thick so I will Need a dryer.) Do any of you ladies use soft bonnet dryers/can you recommend one? I know Curlformers has one.
> 
> ETA: I have a Sedu Revolution blowdryer with the mouth that doesn't fit all attachments. I wonder if that will make it harder to find one.



I specifically got the curl formers bonnet dryer b/c it's bigger and it's made of quality material.  I LOVE IT! I am a natural that uses rollersets to stretch my hair every week. It fits all my purple magnetic rollers just fine with room to spare. I would take the plunge and just buy it. You won't regret it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh yes! @lulu97 skincare is my favorite topic. For the body I make sure I use an exfoliating washcloth and I use any moisturizing body wash. Then I use the loccitane almond shower oil. I lather it all over my body, and then rinse. I could skip lotion after that step, but I don't. I use my trusty Vaseline cocoa butter lotion. The brown bottle for brown skin. Lol!

For my face I do a lot of layering, almost a modified Korean beauty regimen. I wash my face (twice at night) and wipe my skin with a fresh white washcloth every time. I swipe my skin with toner on a cotton pad. Put moisturizing essence in the palm of my hand and pat onto my face. Eye cream. I use a prescription face cream that was for acne but now it's just to prevent wrinkles. Moisturizing serum. And THEN moisturizer. SPF every day. Light layers really lets themoisture sink in and stay in.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Outside of hair. We all sistah's and we cool right? I have a serious question...especially for @faithVA cause I know we live in the same area.
> 
> For the Ladies in the northern or cold weather states....how are you combating the cold weather and your skin? I need help. This weather is doing a number on my skin..it is sOoooooh dry! After I shower: I oil up, lotion up and I'm still dry and itchy after. Are you guys using butters on your skin? I just made a lotion bar with cocoa butter, coconut oil, argan & rosehip seed oil...I'm praying  to the skin gods that it works...cause ya girl is dryer than the Sahara. Please share your skin secrets. I know I should post this in a different forum perhaps, but I don't know them like that.  Ya'll are my girls and I'm more comfortable with the Ladies in this particular thread.
> 
> View attachment 351957


Are u drinking enough water? I live in ohio and it gets cold and the winter makestrel it dry. I only use my oil mix on my skin when I am wet from the shower. My mix has caster,grapeseed and almond oil. It works great for me. I hadon't to up my water intake too. It helped me out with the dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh yes! @lulu97 skincare is my favorite topic. For the body I make sure I use an exfoliating washcloth and I use any moisturizing body wash. Then I use the loccitane almond shower oil. I lather it all over my body, and then rinse. I could skip lotion after that step, but I don't. I use my trusty Vaseline cocoa butter lotion. The brown bottle for brown skin. Lol!
> 
> For my face I do a lot of layering, almost a modified Korean beauty regimen. I wash my face (twice at night) and wipe my skin with a fresh white washcloth every time. I swipe my skin with toner on a cotton pad. Put moisturizing essence in the palm of my hand and pat onto my face. Eye cream. I use a prescription face cream that was for acne but now it's just to prevent wrinkles. Moisturizing serum. And THEN moisturizer. SPF every day. Light layers really lets themoisture sink in and stay in.


I forgot about the exfoliating wash cloth. That's a definite. I went to ride aid a few weeks ok and stocked up on some hand mitsbthey had for $2. I need to go check for some more. I bought all they had.

I need to up my facial game.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> You moved to the DMV?  If so, do you have a water softner for your house?  If not, you probably need to install shower filters in all of your bathrooms.
> 
> Whenever one of my babies, goes to school in that area, it does a number on their hair and skin, because of the hard water.
> ...



Yes we moved here over the summer. My husband is a Marine and got stationed here. We are hoping to move back to Cali or Hawaii once his assignment is over here.

That is a great idea about the filter. I'll look for one this weekend.



faithVA said:


> I was actually thinking that this winter was quite mild. There have been a few dry days but mostly it has been quite warm.
> 
> I do have a shower filter as someone mentioned. I also use either goats milk soap or I use Oil of Olay Bodywash. I don't dry off. I put my oil on while in the shower and still wet. I just use a mix of oils. Or I use Oil of Olay's In the Shower Rinse or whatever that stuff is called.
> 
> I also make sure I drink plenty of water.



My body is not used to the weather.
My husband is from this area too and was like...you ain't seen nothing yet. LOL Thanks for tips!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2016)

meka72 said:


> You made a lotion bar @lulu97 ?! I'm off to Google!
> 
> As an aside, I wish I knew how to stay itch free. I'll take ashy but the itchiness drives me crazy!



It's really easy to make. Just melt everything down and pour it in to some molds. I like the silicone trays...you can grab some for $2 or $3 from places like TJ Maxx or Marshall's. Wait until they cool and then pop them out. To use the bar, you can just rub it directly on your skin or warm it up between your hands and then apply.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Are u drinking enough water? I live in ohio and it gets cold and the winter makestrel it dry. I only use my oil mix on my skin when I am wet from the shower. My mix has caster,grapeseed and almond oil. It works great for me. I hadon't to up my water intake too. It helped me out with the dryness.



If I drink more water than I do now, I would probably turn into a faucet! I only drink water (close to a gallon a day). No juices or sugary drinks. 

I like your oil mix recipe. What are your ratio's?

I made one with coconut, grapeseed oil, argan & rosehip seed oil. I think the Coconut oil made me even dryer so I chucked it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh yes! @lulu97 skincare is my favorite topic. For the body I make sure I use an exfoliating washcloth and I use any moisturizing body wash. Then I use the loccitane almond shower oil. I lather it all over my body, and then rinse. I could skip lotion after that step, but I don't. I use my trusty Vaseline cocoa butter lotion. The brown bottle for brown skin. Lol!
> 
> For my face I do a lot of layering, almost a modified Korean beauty regimen. I wash my face (twice at night) and wipe my skin with a fresh white washcloth every time. I swipe my skin with toner on a cotton pad. Put moisturizing essence in the palm of my hand and pat onto my face. Eye cream. I use a prescription face cream that was for acne but now it's just to prevent wrinkles. Moisturizing serum. And THEN moisturizer. SPF every day. Light layers really lets themoisture sink in and stay in.



Dang your skin routine is on point. Now where can I find that almond shower oil?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 20, 2016)

@toaster 

I want details! Specific product names please! Give up the goods! I didn't even know there were moisturizing serums 0_o


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Dang your skin routine is on point. Now where can I find that almond shower oil?


Ms. @toaster is on point, regarding L'occitane Almond Shower Oil.  It's a winter must have where I live.  I buy mine from Sephora whenever I have a coupon and/or discount.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 20, 2016)

New hair toys!!!!
 
Bought these at CVS today. Going to try out this Downton Abbey hairstyle. I like to be creative with my protective styles. Keeps me entertained. Will post my hairstyles here if they turn out well


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2016)

Aw yeah! I'll be back to post my skin care tomorrow. I love this topic so let's discuss!


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I was actually thinking that this winter was quite mild. There have been a few dry days but mostly it has been quite warm.
> 
> I do have a shower filter as someone mentioned. I also use either goats milk soap or I use Oil of Olay Bodywash. I don't dry off. I put my oil on while in the shower and still wet. I just use a mix of oils. Or I use Oil of Olay's In the Shower Rinse or whatever that stuff is called.
> 
> I also make sure I drink plenty of water.


Silly question alert. Do you rinse the oil off or dry off after you put the oil on?


----------



## meka72 (Feb 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> It's really easy to make. Just melt everything down and pour it in to some molds. I like the silicone trays...you can grab some for $2 or $3 from places like TJ Maxx or Marshall's. Wait until they cool and then pop them out. To use the bar, you can just rub it directly on your skin or warm it up between your hands and then apply.



Thanks!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 20, 2016)

Under the dryer catching up on the skin care conversation. Chicago weather can be harsh on skin.  After years of suffering, I went to see a dermatologist who told me I was allergic to soap. I switched to an SLS free soap, oil instead of lotion and never looked back!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Silly question alert. Do you rinse the oil off or dry off after you put the oil on?


I don't rinse the oil off. So I don't over do it. If its cold then I do dry off but if I'm using my heater, I just air dry.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2016)

Blairx0 said:


> Under the dryer catching up on the skin care conversation. Chicago weather can be harsh on skin.  After years of suffering, I went to see a dermatologist who told me I was allergic to soap. I switched to an SLS free soap, oil instead of lotion and never looked back!


Changing soaps definitely helps. Once I switched to goat milk soap I never switched back to regular soap. If my lady friend doesn't like it, then I don't use it anywhere.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been using Shea Moisture soaps and body washes for around 2 years now. Never had a problem with them but I do notice that when I use regular Dove soap, my skin feels more moistured when I'm in between purchasing more Shea Moisture stuff.

The lotion cocoa butter bar I made actually is making my skin feel really good. I still want to try that almond oil in the shower though. Yesterday we went to Target, lunch and bowling...so by the time it was all over I didn't feel like heading to Sephora to look for it. I was going to look online, but I know shopping online for me equals no limits. I always tend to go over board...ordering mess I don't need. LOL That's the major reason I don't online shop for makeup, hair or skin products...too easy to do too much


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2016)

Speaking of Target. If you are like me and always have to swing by the clearance shelves: They had all the Camille Rose products for like $8. I purchased a few things included that aloe butter I just gave away to my son. It did give me good flexi rod sets so I'mma use it solely for that.

I'm officially on a no buy for the rest of the year. I mean nothing. I'm trying to use up all these multiple hair products, candles, body products...errthang and get down to the bare minimum. I'm trying to spend my money on experiences (travel & outings) and not things. Well other than clothes....I weigh less now than I did before the baby so I have slowly been replacing my wardrobe. Gotta get my fashion game up. Can't be walking around having these awesome experiences and traveling looking a mess.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 21, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> If I drink more water than I do now, I would probably turn into a faucet! I only drink water (close to a gallon a day). No juices or sugary drinks.
> 
> I like your oil mix recipe. What are your ratio's?
> 
> I made one with coconut, grapeseed oil, argan & rosehip seed oil. I think the Coconut oil made me even dryer so I chucked it.



1/4 cup of each of the oils with the exception of the caster oil. That I use  1/3 cup. I have an applicator bottle that I got from sally's that has a red top. I keep it in the shower.  I have had my mix for 3 wks and it hasn't gone bad at all. Sometimes I add vitamin E oil, but not this time


----------



## toaster (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm finally home and ready to write this post about my skincare routine.

In hair news: I was going to set my hair tomorrow, but I think I'll just try to bun it up this week and do my full wash and set on Saturday. I hate rushing to do my hair after work, I like a leisurely afternoon hair day. Hope my hair doesn't get too dry over the next few days. Will lightly oil at night.

I think I said before that i ascribe to the lots of layers/ Korean beauty regimen. There are a lot of steps and products involved, but my skin really loves it. I have oily and acne prone skin and by far the best thing I ever did was go to a dermatologist. There are a lot of great skin care products on the market, but I needed prescription creams to clean my skin initially. I continue to use them for maintenance.

In the mornings I:
Cleanse with my morning cleanser. This can be any gentle cleanser. I like to apply the Glossier Milky Jelly Cleanser (www.glossier.com) to my dry face, massage, add a little water, and then use a clean, wet white (so there's no dye in the towel and I can see how clean my face is) face cloth to dry my face.
(put my contacts in here)
I use a Mario bedescu (sp?) toner on a cotton round. He has a ton of different varieties, but they are cheap and effective.
Pour a nickel size of "essence" (currently using sk-ii essence, but there are cheaper alternatives) and pat on my face until I can't feel it anymore. Essence is a weird product. Feels like water and you're not exactly sure what it's doing, but most essences have really effective ingredients so anything you put on top sinks in and works better.
Eye cream under my eye and over my eye lids. I love the Cerave eye cream.
Prescription anti-acne gel. 
Clarins Mission Perfection serum. This is supposed to target dark spots and give your face a healthy glow. I'm on my second bottle and my face really does glow.
Glossier Priming Moisturizer.
Murad Essential C- Sunscreen.

For me, the key for the morning is a clean and hydrated face. All the products mix well together and wear well under makeup. My skin doesn't feel heavy or clogged, it just looks youthful and smooth.

My nighttime routine is essentially the same, however I double cleanse to make sure I effectively remove makeup. And I don't use sunscreen.

I use the Glossier cleanser to remove my makeup and then I use Tata Harper Purifying Cleanser to actually clean my face at night. I cannot say enough good things about this cleanser. It's all natural, smells delicious, leaves my face clean but not stripped. I must be on my fourth bottle. Everything else is the same as my morning routine, post-cleanse.

I've been using this method since May/June of 2013, and much like hair, there was a LOT of experimentation and trying to figure out what products work for me. I spend more money on my serums and essence as those are the products that do the most "work", and I use relatively inexpensive moisturizers and cleansers (well, the Tata Harper cleanser is expensive, but it lasts a few months since I only use it at night) because those are just being washed right off my face.

I hope that wasn't too long or confusing. I recommend checking out Caroline Hirons' blog and well as peachandlily.com for breakdowns of the layering regimen.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 21, 2016)

@toaster 

Is this for anti-aging or for people who get acne? I looked up both blogs but still overwhelmed lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 22, 2016)

Thinking of joining...


Purchase a standing hair dryer and have been on YouTube for ideas. Ready to try more stretched styles...


----------



## toaster (Feb 22, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 I think the layering of moisture and using different products can be for whatever you want it to be, depending upon the products you use. 

At first I used treatments and serums to rid myself of acne. Now I'm more focused on brightening my skin and starting to use some anti-aging products. 

Is it all necessary? Probably not. My grandma has beautiful skin and just cleanses and moisturizes. But I have seen a HUGE improvement in my skin once I started using more products. My hair and my skin are high maintenance. I can't just use conditioner, and I also can't just use a moisturizer.


----------



## toaster (Feb 22, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 
Also, if you're just starting out I think everyone would see a great improvement with just cleansing, toning, using a serum, and a moisturizer. With SPF in the mornings and cleansing twice at night. 

That's not too complicated, and most products can be used morning and night so you won't have to invest too much. If you try that for about a month you'll see a marked improvement, even if you already have clear, smooth skin.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> @L.Brown1114
> Also, if you're just starting out I think everyone would see a great improvement with just cleansing, toning, using a serum, and a moisturizer. With SPF in the mornings and cleansing twice at night.
> 
> That's not too complicated, and most products can be used morning and night so you won't have to invest too much. If you try that for about a month you'll see a marked improvement, even if you already have clear, smooth skin.



True I should try that, I'm not down for the 17 product thing lol. I'll have to look up product recommendations. Right now I just wash my face with a PH balanced soap and moisturize with a gel


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 22, 2016)

Speaking of skin care...
Just finished making my body butter mix tonight! I made it a little different this time. Cocoa butter, shea butter, olive oil, castor oil, and a few drops of rose essential oil. It smells divine. When I put it on, I smell like cake hahah. Rose cupcakes, to be specific.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2016)

@toaster you use some products that i've been looking at purchasing for a long time. But I need to get my acne under control first. Right now I just a gentle cleanser, thayers toner, moisturizer, and spf. My dermatologist is a flake so this inspired me to find a new one.


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> @toaster you use some products that i've been looking at purchasing for a long time. But I need to get my acne under control first. Right now I just a gentle cleanser, thayers toner, moisturizer, and spf. My dermatologist is a flake so this inspired me to find a new one.


Yes! I was using good products before, but I really needed to rid myself of acne first before I could tell that I was glowing and my skin was soft and supple. Your derm should be responsive to you always.


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm so excited to wash on Saturday! I'm at the gym watching mo knows hair videos, and I'm about to order vinyl gloves for when I apply deep conditioner and detangle. Also going to shampoo with every watch. Partly because of mo, and partly because I'm running through my conditioner and my shampoo bottle is practically full


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2016)

sooo my mom just texted me saying she was trying out mixed chicks leave in tonight. I reminded her that it's more of a styler and she should use something lightweight underneath. 

Why did she text back "does Mo use a leave in with it?"



She obviously wasn't paying close attention to the video. And I'm her own daughter, qualified to give hair advice. Humph.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2016)

toaster said:


> sooo my mom just texted me saying she was trying out mixed chicks leave in tonight. I reminded her that it's more of a styler and she should use something lightweight underneath.
> 
> Why did she text back "does Mo use a leave in with it?"
> 
> ...


Leave Mama Toasty alone!

   

ETA: You have to tell us how her hair turns out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2016)

Horsehoe flexi rod results.  I used 12 purple flexi rods.  The SSI Coco Cream LI is ThaBomb.com for setting,   Thank you @AgeinATL for recommending this!

I have not seperated or styled the curls.  I put an eturban around the edges, before throwing on a bonnet.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 23, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, your set is . Do you find the eturban helps with stopping your hair from reverting?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @MileHighDiva, your set is . Do you find the eturban helps with stopping your hair from reverting?


Thanks, Lady!  I'm using the eturban to keep my edges in check. I'm not ready to throw my hair up in LuLu97 (Bantu)Knots yet.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 23, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, ahh, thanks!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 23, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Horsehoe flexi rod results.  I used 12 purple flexi rods.  The SSI Coco Cream LI is ThaBomb.com for setting,   Thank you @AgeinATL for recommending this!
> 
> I have not seperated or styled the curls.  I put an eturban around the edges, before throwing on a bonnet.



Beautiful


----------



## Colocha (Feb 23, 2016)

More questions! I've been seeing that people use magnetic roller covers with rollers that don't come with them (like the French bouffant rollers). I assume it's because you can get better tension on the roller. Is there anywhere you could buy just roller covers? I haven't been able to find 2 inch magnetic rollers online with the roller covers either..


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Horsehoe flexi rod results.  I used 12 purple flexi rods.  The SSI Coco Cream LI is ThaBomb.com for setting,   Thank you @AgeinATL for recommending this!
> 
> I have not seperated or styled the curls.  I put an eturban around the edges, before throwing on a bonnet.



I LOVE your set! It looks so silky and soft. I am SO glad you liked the SSI leave-in. It is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Horsehoe flexi rod results.  I used 12 purple flexi rods.  The SSI Coco Cream LI is ThaBomb.com for setting,   Thank you @AgeinATL for recommending this!
> 
> I have not seperated or styled the curls.  I put an eturban around the edges, before throwing on a bonnet.


Looks good. So nice and shiny. Where do you buy the Coco cream from?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Looks good. So nice and shiny. Where do you buy the Coco cream from?


I bought mine from Hattache, during their BF sale.  This coming BF/Holiday sale season, I think I'm going to get it directly from She Scent It (SSI).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2016)

Colocha said:


> More questions! I've been seeing that people use magnetic roller covers with rollers that don't come with them (like the French bouffant rollers). I assume it's because you can get better tension on the roller. Is there anywhere you could buy just roller covers? I haven't been able to find 2 inch magnetic rollers online with the roller covers either..



@Colocha My magnetic rollers came with the snap on caps. I purchased them from Sally's...not sure of the size but I think they are 1 3/4 inch, they are pink in color and yet the snap on covers can fit my grey 2 inch rollers though. 

I have never seen the covers being sold alone but magnetic rollers that come with the snap on covers are generally cheap in price anyway, so you could always buy 1 pack to see if the covers are worth it for you.

I have set with and without the covers. I prefer to use them since they help to keep the hair from curling back up on the roller. Once we receive the French rollers, I plan to use some with my covers and some without to see the difference.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Looking good Lady. How was your drying time using the horseshoe method?


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2016)

@Colocha ive been setting without covers lately and I can't say I see a difference in my set. When I'm setting I definitely see my hairs sticking up over the roller and sometimes I want to put the cover on to smooth those down, but after sitting under the dryer all the hair is smooth again. 

I've never seen 2 inch rollers sold with caps but I do know Sally's sells roller clamps that fit over 2 inch rollers. However, I cannot fit under my Pibbs in large rollers and clamps. You'd need a massive dryer or to just air dry for that to work.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 24, 2016)

@toaster , thanks. I don't think I'll get clamps if that's the html
 option. I'll looking more at taking snaps off magnetic rollers and using those.

@lulu97 , are these the roller snaps you said could fit?

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Snap-On-Rollers/SLNCAR47,default,pd.html

They're the pink salon care rollers in 'bouffant'.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 24, 2016)

I washed my hair in 4 sections last night instead of the usual 8 twists and I saved a lot of time. My hair didn't tangle at all. 
I got my curlformer set down to 45 minutes too. I'm so happy! Now I feel more comfortable roller setting weekly. I'll probably wear my hair up and then wear a twist out this weekend. Looking forward to an easy week of styling.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Looking good Lady. How was your drying time using the horseshoe method?


Thank you!  I stayed under the dryer for one hour.  I should have checked to see if it was dry at 45 mins.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I skipped pre-poo'ing my last wash day. Simply because I ran out of "use up" conditioners and only had staples on hand. I was torn because I didnt wanna waste my good products Instead I finger detangled with my water bottle which has a smidgen of moisturizer in it, and went right in to the wash process. It cut out at least 30 minutes from my wash day. I ain't mad at that.
> 
> View attachment 351583
> 
> Glad to be rid of another additional step in my wash day process.




Do you skip combing while washing also? (For shed hairs) I've always wanted to try this but the last time I had soooooo much tangling in the roots, I cried ...I'm afraid now LOL because I have fine strands of hair. Maybe that was the problem.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @toaster , thanks. I don't think I'll get clamps if that's the html
> option. I'll looking more at taking snaps off magnetic rollers and using those.
> 
> @lulu97 , are these the roller snaps you said could fit?
> ...



@Colocha I don't think those are the ones but I do think that's the brand. (Salon Care) I purchased these so many years ago so I really can't remember but here a few pics of my roller stash in hopes that it can help.

Original pink rollers that came with the snap on covers:


How the pink roller compare to the 2 inch grey ones..you can see that it fits inside but not by much.


how the pink (smaller) cover fits the 2 inch rollers



HTH


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Do you skip combing while washing also? (For shed hairs) I've always wanted to try this but the last time I had soooooo much tangling in the roots, I cried ...I'm afraid now LOL because I have fine strands of hair. Maybe that was the problem.



@MissCrawford Hey pretty Lady 

I rarely use a comb these days. I sometimes use my TEK brush midweek after finger detangling if I can't remove the hair with my fingers but it's been a few months since I've had to even do that.

I finger detangle in 3 steps on wash day.

1) I dampen my hair just a smidgen with my water bottle and finger detangle in about 9 yes 9 sections. lol (If I have properly moisturized throughout the week, I don't need to add any products as my hair will usually have enough product on it already. However the crown and middle of my hair is super tangly so I usually have to add a bit of Shea Moisture rinse out conditioner to help the tangles slide out)

Finger detangling before washing does not get all the sheds and tangles out....but my goal is to get the big ones. I always keep my scissors close by on wash day. I'd rather cut then rip.

2. I also lightly finger detangle in the shower with conditoner in.

3. As well as while I'm applying my leave in

By the time I get to the styler, my hair is tangle free, shed hairs are all gone and momma's a happy camper.

I think it helps that I only roller set so my hair is always stretched and I never lose much hair on wash day anyway because shed hairs have found their own way out of my head throughout the week.

I started practicing finger detangling on one section of my hair at a time. It took me about 6 months to fully wean myself from combs and brushes.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MissCrawford Hey pretty Lady
> 
> I rarely use a comb these days. I sometimes use my TEK brush midweek after finger detangling if I can't remove the hair with my fingers but it's been a few months since I've had to even do that.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm gonna give it another try. Unfortunately I can't find a cheapie conditioner that isn't full of cones or that doesn't give me a rash. As soon as I find one the battle is on


----------



## Colocha (Feb 24, 2016)

@lulu97, thank you so much! Your post is incredibly helpful. 
I'll be looking into getting them. Their website doesn't seem to have them listed, but I'll be on the look out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2016)

Yesterday I washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.

Used Camille Rose Moisture Milk as a leave in and Camille Rose Aloe whip as a styler.

Did a flexi rod set

 

Separated this morning and put my hair up in a pony puff with faux bangs. I got 99 Bobby pin's but I couldn't find one  so I had to hold the bangs back with a head band.

 
Took DS to music class this morning and this is when I got home.

 

It rained yesterday and all of last night so there is quite a bit of moisture in the air. My hair did frizz and puff up a tiny bit but it's cool.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yesterday I washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.
> 
> Used Camille Rose Moisture Milk as a leave in and Camille Rose Aloe whip as a styler.
> 
> ...


That's is sooo pretty. (Sigh)


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous @lulu97


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 25, 2016)

@lulu97 
Beautiful set and up-do!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 25, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna give it another try. Unfortunately I can't find a cheapie conditioner that isn't full of cones or that doesn't give me a rash. As soon as I find one the battle is on


Have you tried GVP Conditioning Balm?  It's inexpensive and cone free.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the love Ladies


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 25, 2016)

Colocha said:


> More questions! I've been seeing that people use magnetic roller covers with rollers that don't come with them (like the French bouffant rollers). I assume it's because you can get better tension on the roller. Is there anywhere you could buy just roller covers? I haven't been able to find 2 inch magnetic rollers online with the roller covers either..



Where did you find the bouffant roller pictures?


----------



## Colocha (Feb 25, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Where did you find the bouffant roller pictures?


Do you mean the French bouffant roller pics with magnetic roller covers? I  They're in the setting to success thread from 2015 on page 2 or 3 if I remember right.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you tried GVP Conditioning Balm?  It's inexpensive and cone free.


 Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yesterday I washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.
> 
> Used Camille Rose Moisture Milk as a leave in and Camille Rose Aloe whip as a styler.
> 
> ...


 
How would you detangle throughout the week or until wash day?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 26, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out.



I deep condition with it. It's AWESOME. I'm doing no cones as well. It's not as good as my joiko k-pak conditioning balm but it's def. the closest I've gotten to it. My hair really likes protein. The GVP doesn't have any the the joiko does


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> How would you detangle throughout the week or until wash day?



@MissCrawford

Usually after wash day, I don't bother my hair for a least 4 days. On the 4th day, I let the style determine how I detangle, so for this particular one (really curly and all going upwards) I will:

Flip my head upside down and remove the ribbon tie holding the pony together.
Massage my scalp to spread the sebum and loosen the shed hair stuck at the roots.
I then grab my water bottle, spritz a few times in my hand then scrunch it into my hair. Follow that up and use the same method with Shea Moisture dry oil elixir.
I then grab big sections and gently pull at the ends to help remove the shed hair. Once I'm finished, I gather all the hair together like I'm about to make a ponytail and stand upright. (Still holding the hair at the base) and lightly pull at the ends again before putting it into a bun.

I know it sounds like a lot but it actually only takes about 2-3 minutes and will get me through until wash day. I wash weekly so that would only be 3-4 days away from that particular day.
I save the big detangling for wash day. The focus for midweek is getting shed hair out to prevent tangles on the actual wash day.

I like to wear my flexi rod sets in 2 other ways, so I don't always do the flipping upside down method...it just depends on the direction my hair has been in. But I do always tug at the ends to remove shed hair for curly styles.

I hope this all makes sense. Sometimes I read my posts back and confuse my own dang self, so please don't hesitate to ask more questions if need be.


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2016)

Wash day!!! Depending on how I feel i will either sleep in my conditioner or set my hair tonight.

But I'll probably sleep in my conditioner because I'm lazy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2016)

@toaster I think I'm more excited about your upcoming blow out then you!!!!  You posting pictures right after you do it? I needs my Toasty hair fix!!!!!


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster I think I'm more excited about your upcoming blow out then you!!!!  You posting pictures right after you do it? I needs my Toasty hair fix!!!!!


Of course I will! Unfortunately (actually fortunately) I'm not supposed to blow my hair out until the week after this upcoming Wednesday.

I pushed my wash day back a week out of pure laziness and my hair cursed. me. out. I shampood and conditioned and detangled while applying my DC and my hair is a mess. I'm sleeping in the conditioner and I know thorough detangling while I roller set will help. But never again. 

So I was planning on not washing for the next 10 days and just doing my blow out but NOPE. I'm washing and setting as usual next weekend, and then I'll wash and blow dry mid week. 

Ugh my poor hair.

I'm being dramatic and I know it's fine. But it needs weekly washing.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MissCrawford
> 
> Usually after wash day, I don't bother my hair for a least 4 days. On the 4th day, I let the style determine how I detangle, so for this particular one (really curly and all going upwards) I will:
> 
> ...



Thank you, I can't wait to get started!


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you tried GVP Conditioning Balm?  It's inexpensive and cone free.





L.Brown1114 said:


> I deep condition with it. It's AWESOME. I'm doing no cones as well. It's not as good as my joiko k-pak conditioning balm but it's def. the closest I've gotten to it. My hair really likes protein. The GVP doesn't have any the the joiko does



So after I googled it and saw the bottle, yes I've had this in the past.  It did nothing for me. Any other suggestions, I may be back to square one or forced to use my Jessie Curl or Curl Junkie stuff and I do NOT want that to be an option.
It would have to be protein free as well, my hair does well without an excess of it.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 27, 2016)

Pebco dryer came in the mail yesterday so I broke it in with this pony-hawk. I love this dryer already 

http://[IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/14l7n88.jpg[/IMG


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 27, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Pebco dryer came in the mail yesterday so I broke it in with this pony-hawk. I love this dryer already
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/14l7n88.jpg[/IMG


Pretty


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 27, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Pebco dryer came in the mail yesterday so I broke it in with this pony-hawk. I love this dryer already
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/14l7n88.jpg[/IMG


Fierce!  Great job/set!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Pebco dryer came in the mail yesterday so I broke it in with this pony-hawk. I love this dryer already
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/14l7n88.jpg[/IMG


That is cute. You did a great job. 

Did you use rubber bands for the sections. Did you use flexi rods. More details please


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That is cute. You did a great job.
> 
> Did you use rubber bands for the sections. Did you use flexi rods. More details please



-I used small hair elastics ( not rubber bands, but mini hair bands) and a mixture of the peach and orange perm rods. I followed this video as well as I could. Next time I'd definitely do it on stretched hair.


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2016)

Your hair looks gorgeous @APrayer4Hair !


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 27, 2016)

Just found a website that has the 1 1/2 inch snap on rollers cheap. In fact, they have all sizes of magnetic and snap on rollers.

http://www.ussalonsupply.com/Soft-n...Magnetic-Snap-on-Rollers--6pk-PK_p_13122.html


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2016)

Phew. My hair is done for the week! In an abundance of caution for tangles, I added some oil to my hair after I took the rollers down and combed it out with a wide tooth comb. No strands came out because I throughly detangle with two combs while setting. I may comb my hair after oiling nightly, because my strands web and tangle like nobody's business.

Also uploading a random picture I found on the Internet. Hair and eyebrow goals!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> -I used small hair elastics ( not rubber bands, but mini hair bands) and a mixture of the peach and orange perm rods. I followed this video as well as I could. Next time I'd definitely do it on stretched hair.


Haven't had a chance to watch the video yet. Why on stretched hair?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 27, 2016)

My magenta & gold 22 inch curl formers came in the mail today! They are sooo pretty. I'm excited that now I have curlers that will fit all my hair and my hair can start growing into these longer curl formers!!  I'm going to give my 14 inch orange & pink curl formers to my mom, she's been loving them ever since she's seen the progress I've made roller setting. Now we don't have to coordinate our wash days on alternate days to avoid fighting over who gets to use the curl formers anymore haha.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 27, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 352707 View attachment 352709 View attachment 352711 View attachment 352713 View attachment 352715 Phew. My hair is done for the week! In an abundance of caution for tangles, I added some oil to my hair after I took the rollers down and combed it out with a wide tooth comb. No strands came out because I throughly detangle with two combs while setting. I may comb my hair after oiling nightly, because my strands web and tangle like nobody's business.
> 
> Also uploading a random picture I found on the Internet. Hair and eyebrow goals!


Your hair is everythang! Love the thickness, shininess and health. Not to mention the delicious length.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Feb 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Haven't had a chance to watch the video yet. Why on stretched hair?



I would've like a little more curl elongation and parting would've probably been a lot easier. That was the hardest part!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2016)

@APrayer4Hair @toaster Beautiful sets Ladies! 

Toasty...these eyebrows are fierce on her. I've been doing very little to mine...just touching up here and there in hopes that they will fill in and thicken up. Those are indeed (natural) eyebrows goals...not the painted on one's. Lmbo


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2016)

@lulu97 i think my eyebrows are a lost cause. I haven't waxed or plucked in over a year and I still don't have a tail!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 i think my eyebrows are a lost cause. I haven't waxed or plucked in over a year and I still don't have a tail!




@toaster I think my eyebrow hair is probably the slowest growing hair on my body...especially from the years I over plucked, over waxed and over tweezed. I can't even tell you how long I've been in the grow out phase with them. I just started rubbing rosehip seed oil on them a few nights a week. It's supposed to be good for cell renewal. It worked well when I lost my edges after the baby...I figured it might work well on my brows too. We shall see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2016)

@toaster This Lady and I have the same brow shape...so this is where I'm trying to get..but I have a long way to go. She told me that these are her natural brows...no filling in, no liner..just beautiful.





Hope she doesn't mind me posting her pics. She IS on YouTube so....lol


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster This Lady and I have the same brow shape...so this is where I'm trying to get..but I have a long way to go. She told me that these are her natural brows...no filling in, no liner..just beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 352733
> 
> ...


I don't consider myself a jealous person, but people with eyebrows make me mad. 

Let me know how the rose hip works! I've been meaning to call my derm and see if she has something for eyebrow growth


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 27, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> So after I googled it and saw the bottle, yes I've had this in the past.  It did nothing for me. Any other suggestions, I may be back to square one or forced to use my Jessie Curl or Curl Junkie stuff and I do NOT want that to be an option.
> It would have to be protein free as well, my hair does well without an excess of it.



What porosity is your hair?


----------



## momi (Feb 27, 2016)

You ladies are setting it off in here with these gorgeous sets.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here are some pics of the French bouffant rollers. Sorry it took so long, I kept forgetting honestly. I can't use them until my braids are out so they've been chilling in the clear box I bought them. I tried to grip my hand around them and it goes around the same exact way it goes around my wrist. So they are as thick as a normal sized wrist if that gives you any idea how huge they are.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 27, 2016)

momi said:


> You ladies are setting it off in here with these gorgeous sets.


@momi, are you still setting?  I remember when you bought your Pibbs.  We'd love to see your sets and hear your tips,


----------



## momi (Feb 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @momi, are you still setting?  I remember when you bought your Pibbs.  We'd love to see your sets and hear your tips,



Yes I am still setting.  I haven't been doing much to my hair these days... It's thinned out so much due to an autoimmune issue I've been dealing with. It's finally starting to recover - which is why I'm sneaking back into the hair forum.

The Pibbs is still going strong by the way. Lol

I've also added a new steamer to the family and can already tell the difference in my hair.

I'll check in with pics soon when I have something worth sharing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 27, 2016)

@momi, I'm happy to hear that your hair is recovering!  Hoping the autoimmune concern is under control.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2016)

Sending out positive vibes to all my setting sisters!

Spring is around the corner and so is that elusive spring growth spurt. I've been tracking my growth since 2008 so I know I get thickness in the spring/summer and length in the fall/winter BUT that doesn't mean we can't all put in some extra effort over the next few months. 

Lots of water intake, lean protein, and let's stay active! My workouts are on and off, but I'm on a mission to stay on in March. Anyone want to join me? Healthy blood flow leads to healthy hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> Sending out positive vibes to all my setting sisters!
> 
> Spring is around the corner and so is that elusive spring growth spurt. I've been tracking my growth since 2008 so I know I get thickness in the spring/summer and length in the fall/winter BUT that doesn't mean we can't all put in some extra effort over the next few months.
> 
> Lots of water intake, lean protein, and let's stay active! My workouts are on and off, but I'm on a mission to stay on in March. Anyone want to join me? Healthy blood flow leads to healthy hair?



@toaster I'm down to join you. I get a big growth spurt in the spring and summer. The cooler months, I tend to not track as I'm just trying to keep my hair from drying out 

My diet is pretty good. It's high in water, lean protein and veggies. Low to no in everything else. I cook all my food in healthy fats like coconut, grapeseed and safflower oil...even butter  since I don't get high doses of carbs so I have to give my body something to burn off.

I don't really exercise . I do stretch daily and I live in a 3 level house with stairs for days so my bootie already sitting up right 

I'm challenging myself to do 50 jumping Jacks when I wake up every morning just to kind of get my blood flowing but that's about all I can give to the exercise man. What kind of exercise regimen are you thinking of starting?


----------



## winegolder (Feb 28, 2016)

@lulu97 & @toaster - I just created a thread on the Makeup, Skin Care and Nail Fanatics Forum about an eyebrow primer/conditioner that grows back your brows. The title of the thread is 'Need help regrowing your brows? This works!'

Hope it helps!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 28, 2016)

winegolder said:


> @lulu97 & @toaster - I just created a thread on the Makeup, Skin Care and Nail Fanatics Forum about an eyebrow primer/conditioner that grows back your brows. The title of the thread is 'Need help regrowing your brows? This works!'
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks!!! Heading over to check it out now.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2016)

@winegolder im running to your thread now!

@lulu97 I'm in my best shape when I do blogilates workouts. Usually she posts a calendar and I follow her videos on YouTube. She recently released a $39 workout program that a friend and I split. I started it today. It's high intensity interval training mixed with Pilates. I'll definitely keep you updated.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 28, 2016)

Hair is up in curl formers for the night!
The 22inch curl formers do not take up a lot of space at all - they're only a little bit longer than the 14" ones, amazing how they pack so much length in a short roller.
 
Lmaaaao @ "my booty already sitting upright" you have me cracking up @lulu97 

@toaster this month I've started regularly going to yoga again, once a week, so count me in! I also make a big batch of green smoothie on the weekends and drink it before work in the mornings. I drink a smoothie and eat a waffle smothered in peanut butter.  I eat as healthy as I can, but no one can take my waffles and pancakes from me!!!!! Plus peanut butter is protein. BAM!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 28, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hair is up in curl formers for the night!
> The 22inch curl formers do not take up a lot of space at all - they're only a little bit longer than the 14" ones, amazing how they pack so much length in a short roller.
> View attachment 352849
> Lmaaaao @ "my booty already sitting upright" you have me cracking up @lulu97
> ...



Those are the prettiest curl formers I have ever seen! Can't wait to see pics of the result


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 29, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Those are the prettiest curl formers I have ever seen! Can't wait to see pics of the result


Aww girl! I did not snap a pic this morning, sorry about that. I threw my hair in a bun for work, and it drizzled today, so my hair is not LHCF-photoshoot ready at the moment lol. Next time I set, I'll try to take a pic and post it here.

SN: Couldn't help it. Ended up buying the TGIN twist & curl creme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(_ETA- photo not mine, borrowed from A Hair Story blog_)

I gotta try my hand at that horseshoe flexirod set method in the CurlDaze YT video @MileHighDiva posted. I hope she's getting sponsored by TGIN because they definitely got my money after I saw her hair! LOL Curious to see if my results will turn out as good as CurlDaze's hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 29, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie 
I can't wait to see the results of your next curlformer and flexi/horseshoe set.  Also, you'll have to give us a mini review on performance of the TGIN hair cream.

P.S. You know you're supposed to take the hair porn , before you leave the house.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> Sending out positive vibes to all my setting sisters!
> 
> Spring is around the corner and so is that elusive spring growth spurt. I've been tracking my growth since 2008 so I know I get thickness in the spring/summer and length in the fall/winter BUT that doesn't mean we can't all put in some extra effort over the next few months.
> 
> Lots of water intake, lean protein, and let's stay active! My workouts are on and off, but I'm on a mission to stay on in March. Anyone want to join me? Healthy blood flow leads to healthy hair?



I will join you. I'm in MonaRae's monthly challenge so I'm already doing this. I drink my water daily. It's sitting on my desk at work waiting for me to walk through the door. I'm cooking the majority of my meals and only eating out 1x a week. I'm training for my 1st cycling event ride in April so I'm working out 6 days a week and sometimes twice a day.

I rarely get a growth spurt but maybe this year will be my year.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hair is up in curl formers for the night!
> The 22inch curl formers do not take up a lot of space at all - they're only a little bit longer than the 14" ones, amazing how they pack so much length in a short roller.
> View attachment 352849
> Lmaaaao @ "my booty already sitting upright" you have me cracking up @lulu97
> ...


I've never seen those before. Dreadlock Curlformers, I like them


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 1, 2016)

Lol @ dreadlocks curl formers.  

My TGIN twist & curl cream came in the mail! I got a pick too. I looked in my local target because they're supposed to sell TGIN but they didn't have it, so bought it online. Plan to do the horseshoe method this week. 

I opened the TGIN and sniffed it. Smells like VO5 shampoo lol. It's the consistency of a conditioner and slightly tacky. It'll be interesting to see how it performs in my hair. I have a feeling it will work, but curious about whether it will leave residue. Plan to use TGIN on one side of my head and my trusty MopTop curly hair custard on the other half so I can compare the difference in real time. Can't wait til Sunday!


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2016)

I think combing out my ends after oiling at night is going well. I'm using the double conair comb and combing over the sink so I can see if there's any breakage. I used to cowash and detangle my hair daily, so I'm not too concerned about the manipulation, but I still comb through each section about three times and stop. 

I'm discovering that my hair just sets in whatever method I dry it in. So when I don't detangle at night, by the end of the week I have 16-18 roller sized "curls" that are webbed from top to bottom. Combing them out will hopefully make wash day easier. 

Also, my entire body hurts and I've been drinking my water. Yay healthy spring!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2016)

Did a fresh flexi set today.

Washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with MoroccanOil Hydrating line.

CR Moisture Milk as a leave in and CR aloe whip as a styler.

I was determined to dry this set all in one sitting so I stayed under the dryer for close to 2 hours. Mess still was not dry.
 

I'll just airdry for the rest of the day. Those CR products always extend my drying time, but my hair is always so supple and the moisturization is just stoooopid. Ah well.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 2, 2016)

Can I get this look with curlers as a natural? If so how do I roll them? I'm assuming Mohawk wouldn't work

Can I only get it with relaxed hair?


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 do you have a really silly natural texture? I would have to flat iron to get that look. But a good roller set can get my hair pretty straight, so I would use minimal flat iron heat. As for rolling pattern? I would roll towards the floor in the front half of my hair.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> @L.Brown1114 do you have a really silly natural texture? I would have to flat iron to get that look. But a good roller set can get my hair pretty straight, so I would use minimal flat iron heat. As for rolling pattern? I would roll towards the floor in the front half of my hair.



What do you mean a really silly natural texture?


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> What do you mean a really silly natural texture?


That's what I get for typing on my phone. 

I meant a silky texture. Some people can get their hair that silky straight with just a set. I know I can't, but it depends on your hair


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Can I get this look with curlers as a natural? If so how do I roll them? I'm assuming Mohawk wouldn't work
> 
> Can I only get it with relaxed hair?


@L.Brown1114 I get a silky texture when I use curlformers. My hair is shiny. The spiral curlformers give tighter curls though, so you'd have to comb or brush them out to get that look.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 2, 2016)

@toaster since your skin regimen is so on point, I wonder what you do for your lips. Is there anything special that you do to keep them moisturized and smooth in this crazy winter weather?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> That's what I get for typing on my phone.
> 
> I meant a silky texture. Some people can get their hair that silky straight with just a set. I know I can't, but it depends on your hair



My hair is silky when straightened. It's not as coarse as some and not as silky as others. I may just texlax and rollerset to straighten instead of flat ironing. I miss my straight hair and feeling the wind on my scalp and I was hoping roller setting would help

ETA: do you think the girl in the picture has a relaxer?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 2, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @L.Brown1114 I get a silky texture when I use curlformers. My hair is shiny. The spiral curlformers give tighter curls though, so you'd have to comb or brush them out to get that look.



Yeah my hair is inbetween SL and APL so if I do curl formers I feel like I'd have a curly fro lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 Looking closely at the pictures she is probably natural and uses heat to style her hair. Nowadays women can have lush and thick hair natural or relaxed, so definitely style your hair as you see fit. 

Her style reminds me of nazaninmandi on Instagram. She is Miguel's fiancée and she doesn't have a perm. She says her hair has a natural loose wave but she will use a wand or curling iron to get it perfectly styled.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie 

My lips can get so dry as well! I've tried a million lip balms but honestly what works for me is the $2 Vaseline rosy lips in the tiny tubs. I don't like sticking my hand in the tub when I'm out, so I only use it at home. During the day I use Vaseline in a squeeze tube, and whatever lip gloss I'm wearing for the day. 

I have used lip scrubs but didn't find they did much? I just try to stay hydrated.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 3, 2016)

toaster said:


> @L.Brown1114 Looking closely at the pictures she is probably natural and uses heat to style her hair. Nowadays women can have lush and thick hair natural or relaxed, so definitely style your hair as you see fit.
> 
> Her style reminds me of nazaninmandi on Instagram. She is Miguel's fiancée and she doesn't have a perm. She says her hair has a natural loose wave but she will use a wand or curling iron to get it perfectly styled.



I'm trying to see what the lesser of 2 evils are. Constant heat styling or using a relaxer and using minimal heat


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I'm trying to see what the lesser of 2 evils are. Constant heat styling or using a relaxer and using minimal heat



Yeah, that's a tough choice. I don't heat style my hair often, but that's because I'm lazy, and my hair is long. I find that when your hair is long it looks "styled" even when you half @ss it.

The heat vs relaxer "argument" probably depends more on strand size and personal preference. Do you work out a lot? Can you wash once a week and only flat iron your roots? Or are your styling preferences such that your hair has to be laid every single day?

If it's something where you want cute hair for the weekend and during the week can wear a headband or a French twist or something, I think setting and using heat is a good option. Even with a relaxer you'll need heat on your roots when you get new growth unless you relax often.

For every day perfect hair honestly a weave is probably the best option if you're concerned about the health of your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Can I get this look with curlers as a natural? If so how do I roll them? I'm assuming Mohawk wouldn't work
> 
> Can I only get it with relaxed hair?


I would use curlformers, comb it out and then put it on huge flexi rods or rollers.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> My hair is silky when straightened. It's not as coarse as some and not as silky as others. I may just texlax and rollerset to straighten instead of flat ironing. I miss my straight hair and feeling the wind on my scalp and I was hoping roller setting would help
> 
> ETA: do you think the girl in the picture has a relaxer?


My co-workers hair looks like that and she is natural. She wears her hair like that weekly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

I didn't feel like doing my hair last night but needed some curls for an event tonight. So I water rinsed with my twist in and out the white perm rods in the front and resisted the back. When I was putting in the perm rods I knew it wasn't going to work but I was too tired to care.

This morning a few pieces weren't dry because I made the sections too big. And it looks sort of crazy because the curls are small and wonky. I either need to use bigger perm rods or use really small sections for the white ones.

I don't think my hair is going to make it until the event tonight. But I'm feeling like whatever. I paid for tickets but now I don't really want to go.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I didn't feel like doing my hair last night but needed some curls for an event tonight. So I water rinsed with my twist in and out the white perm rods in the front and resisted the back. When I was putting in the perm rods I knew it wasn't going to work but I was too tired to care.
> 
> This morning a few pieces weren't dry because I made the sections too big. And it looks sort of crazy because the curls are small and wonky. I either need to use bigger perm rods or use really small sections for the white ones.
> 
> I don't think my hair is going to make it until the event tonight. But I'm feeling like whatever. I paid for tickets but now I don't really want to go.



I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to! Exciting that you need bigger perm rods now!

Do you not want to go to the event because of your hair? If so, put on a snazzy headband or just rock your curls. We're always more critical than other people. 

If you just don't feel like being bothered, I understand.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My co-workers hair looks like that and she is natural. She wears her hair like that weekly.



What's her hair texture like when curly?


----------



## momi (Mar 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My co-workers hair looks like that and she is natural. She wears her hair like that weekly.



I can achieve that look with a set but my hair is trained straight.  I still have my curl pattern but it is not nearly as thick as it used to be - my twist outs are paltry... but my roller sets are on point. lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 3, 2016)

*Question* *of* *the* *Week?
*
How are you ladies storing your various rollers, rods, flexis etc.?

I have something different going on for each type of setting tool.  I want everything consolidated into one organized storage solution.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Question* *of* *the* *Week?
> *
> How are you ladies storing your various rollers, rods, flexis etc.?
> 
> I have something different going on for each type of curling tool.  I want everything consolidated into one organized storage solution.



My rollers are just all over the place since we moved. In travel bags, small bins...just a mess. My Frech rollers are on the way so I plan to get my storage life together before they arrive. I have a 3 drawer storage bin down in the basement, so I'll bring it up soon and make get it ready for my french babies!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 3, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Question* *of* *the* *Week?
> *
> How are you ladies storing your various rollers, rods, flexis etc.?
> 
> I have something different going on for each type of setting tool.  I want everything consolidated into one organized storage solution.



I keep all my rollers, flexis, curlformers, and ect. in various bins for now. I need something better that won't take up much space.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Question* *of* *the* *Week?
> *
> How are you ladies storing your various rollers, rods, flexis etc.?
> 
> I have something different going on for each type of setting tool.  I want everything consolidated into one organized storage solution.



All of my rollers are in an under the bed storage container. The rollers that I'm currently using (halo rollers now, will replace with the French rollers) in the plastic bag the curl formers come in. I keep that plastic bag, with my combs and my hair net in my bathroom for easy access.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to! Exciting that you need bigger perm rods now!
> 
> Do you not want to go to the event because of your hair? If so, put on a snazzy headband or just rock your curls. We're always more critical than other people.
> 
> If you just don't feel like being bothered, I understand.



It's actually the same orange ones I usually use. I just thought by going a size smaller it would be better. I don't know what I was thinking 

I didn't want to go to the event because I was so tired. I decided to get up early to workout because I wouldn't be able to work out tonight. But by 3 pm I was ready for bed  I went to the event anyway and wore a cap through the entire thing. We went to see Avery Sunshine and she was fabulous. She was worth staying up for.

I need to get some jazzy headbands. You are right that would have solved the whole issue.

I flat twisted the front back up. It's supposed to snow here tonight and I'm not trying to be bothered with my hair tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> What's her hair texture like when curly?


I think she is a 3c. But I have really never really seen her hair curly. She typically has it straight, in flat twist or in a perm rod set. But she gets it done at a salon so I think they rollerset a lot of her styles.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2016)

momi said:


> I can achieve that look with a set but my hair is trained straight.  I still have my curl pattern but it is not nearly as thick as it used to be - my twist outs are paltry... but my roller sets are on point. lol



She could be straight trained as well. I've never seen her hair curly. She rarely does her own hair and when she does it is in a bun.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2016)

Glad you had fun @faithVA !!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 4, 2016)

Washed, conditioned,  and put ONE  perm rod in before I decided I just did not feel like it today LOL 

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2016)

These French rollers are HUGE! If I can fit more than 10 on my head I'll be surprised. They are very sturdy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> These French rollers are HUGE! If I can fit more than 10 on my head I'll be surprised. They are very sturdy.



And heavier than I expected. The post lady left the box on my porch and I just picked it up and went in the house without really looking at the name. The box was heavy to me so I just layed it on the bed thinking it was a pair of shoes or something my husband ordered. 

Something told me to go back and look. I was shocked when it was the rollers...I thought for some strange reason they would feel light and weightless like my magnetics. 
These rollers are definitely ones that I can see lasting forever and I already want 2 more packs!


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2016)

@lulu97 im thinking these should last forever. I did notice that on the edges where the coil ends it can poke out of the mesh so be careful with your fingers!

But really. Huge. And I don't really roll in the Mohawk so I don't know how this is going to work. But I'm going to make it work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 353253 @lulu97 im thinking these should last forever. I did notice that on the edges where the coil ends it can poke out of the mesh so be careful with your fingers!
> 
> But really. Huge. And I don't really roll in the Mohawk so I don't know how this is going to work. But I'm going to make it work.



Thanks for the tip Sis! Don't wanna hurt them roller setting fanga's!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree at the rollers being huge. I was at work when it was delivered, but my husband was home and he took the box inside. 

And here I was initially thinking I needed 3 packs!  Chile, given the size of these rollers... I am more than good.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Got my Saturday morning sweat in! Time to wash and roll.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

Got my roller storage life together!



This is one half of the closet in my beauty room.

 All the rollers have been placed in that 3 drawer storage thangy thang. And yes that's duct tape on my dryer hood...it got cracked a while ago and I patched it up. Lol I'm waiting on it to die fully before I replace it and I do plan on getting a salon chair too.

@MileHighDiva


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 5, 2016)

Let's see some rollersets with the French bouffant rollers ladies!! I'm still in braids And getting anxious about how the curls will look! I need some porn!!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 5, 2016)

@lulu97

Nice set-up!  Good job of using what you already have, 

I need to get my setting tools organized.  It's a mess  

I probably need to get my behind over to Bed Bath & Beyond, Tar-Jay Boutique, or Wally World to explore options.  However, I'm binge watching House of Cards 

I do know that I want it to be clean storage. So, that rules out those salon trolleys.  The ones that offer clean storage are too pricey.

I need to go shop my basement and garage, before I go wasting $ in the box stores.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm under the dryer. I was able to rinse the conditioner out of my hair and roll in less than an hour, but for some reason it wasn't a pleasant rolling experience.

It's probably just a learning curve with the new rollers. I have exactly 10 in my hair. I hope the set comes out nicely. I worry that because I had to use such big sections my roots won't be that stretched. Granted, sleeping in two bantu knots at night stretches my roots more than my sets usually do anyway.

Just talking, I guess.

I wonder how long this will take to dry? I'm usually dry in 90 minutes with the hourglass rollers, but those are smaller so I use 17-18 sections.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

@toaster I only opened one pack, cause it's no way I'mma try and get all 24 of them big joints to fit on my lil head. I'll make up any hair that's leftover by rolling that with my magnetics.

I'm very curious about your placement of the 10 rollers you used. Would you mind taking a pic of the rollers in your hair before takedown? Pretty Pleaseeeeeeeee!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm under the dryer. I was able to rinse the conditioner out of my hair and roll in less than an hour, but for some reason it wasn't a pleasant rolling experience.
> 
> It's probably just a learning curve with the new rollers. I have exactly 10 in my hair. I hope the set comes out nicely. I worry that because I had to use such big sections my roots won't be that stretched. Granted, sleeping in two bantu knots at night stretches my roots more than my sets usually do anyway.
> 
> ...



Can you show a pic? I can't imagine a whole head rolled with only 10 rollers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

My plan is to first start out by doing the mohawk and only using the French rollers on the middle section. I always struggle with fitting all my hair on the magnetics in the middle.
I'll then use the magnetic rollers for the side sections. Well that's the plan. We shall see when it comes time to actually execute lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

@lulu97 @L.Brown1114 I took roller pictures! I'll post them after I take down my hair so I only do one picture post.

Lulu I think that's a good plan. Depending on how this set goes I may use a mix of rollers next time.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

Okay here's my set! I did eight rollers around the perimeter of my head and two in the crown. Looking at it now I probably could have fit three in the crown area.

The rollers stretched my hair, but I think you have to be a better setter than me (not hard) to get a style using just these rollers. I combed out my curls and my is sufficiently stretched for my daily buns.

I'm doing my blow out on Wednesday, so this set doesn't need to last long. Hair feels strong and soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

Yessssss! *snaps fingers* Come through @toaster I love it. That length is smooooooveeeee honey.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

Tagging @divachyk to check out @toaster results using the French rollers. I'll tag you again when I use mine.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Tagging @divachyk to check out @toaster results. I'll tag you again when I use mine.


Thanks girly! I meant to tag divachyk and forgot. Sorry!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 5, 2016)

@toaster Hair is looking fabulous as usual!  Thank you for sharing.

I don't do the mohawk method either, so your set gives me hope. You hair looks stretched and smooth which is what I aim for. If anything, like @lulu97 mentioned, I might just use some of my magnetic rollers too.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 5, 2016)

@toaster
 set, Lady!

How long did you stay under your Pibbs?  Was your drying time decreased/increased?

How did it go with the clips?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 5, 2016)

@toaster 

Okay girl!! Those pics look great! I had no idea you didn't use the Mohawk method. I was going to use the "pull a section with my hand and roll what I grab" method lol...at least until I start honing my craft


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2016)

I went searching on YouTube for tutorials for the French rollers. I came across none, but found this on the mohawk method. 


Enjoy Ladies!


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> set, Lady!
> 
> How long did you stay under your Pibbs?  Was your drying time decreased/increased?
> ...


I was under the dryer for 90 minutes, so my dry time was the same, however I used huge sections I was surprised. 

The clips were perfect! I used one short duckbill on each side, no problem. 

@L.Brown1114 @lulu97 I like the Mohawk method, but my issue is the parting. I know if I practiced I could get it faster, but I'm too lazy right now. Quadrant rolling is easy.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks for sharing the YT video @lulu97, her hair is gorgy! Love the bounce and the shine. It's also cool to see a rollerset done on fine hair, she got a lot of volume. 

I'm deep conditioning under the dryer now. I plan to try the horshoe flexirod method I think @MileHighDiva posted a while ago. Wish me luck!! My major concern is that it won't dry quick enough before work on Monday, which is why I'm doing my hair a lot earlier today than I usually would. 

Also does anyone else watch Downton Abbey? I can't believe tonight is the series finale! I'm going to miss this show so much!!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you for the tag @lulu97. @toaster girl, yes!!!! You did that.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yes I leave the top knot in for 4 straight days without doing anything to it....no take down, no moisturizing....nothing. I just tie my silk scarf around it at night (which keeps the hair & edges laid down).
> 
> On wash day, I set my hair up to be moisturized like this. Steam pre-poo, wash, DC with heat under my dryer, setting with my moisturizer in my spray bottle all work together so I can be unbothered. I look at wash day as my investment and the days in between as the payoff. Plus my hair is too long to be fooling with it everyday. I.Just.Cant.



What moisturizer do you use @lulu97? I'm pretty sure you answered this already and I missed it. ETA: I found it.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Colocha I currently use the Laila Ali Bonnet Dryer. I've had it for a long time and it works well, my only con is it gets too hot for my liking. My hair is thick as well so I can understand the struggle. I Would love to get a Pibbs  but that's out of my budget right now.
> View attachment 351493



@flyygirlll2, I'm afraid that thing will burn me. I have it and that nozzle gets way too hot to be that close to my neck.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

divachyk said:


> What moisturizer do you use @lulu97? I'm pretty sure you answered this already and I missed it. ETA: I found it.



I'm still using the Camille Rose Moisture milk.

The rest of this post is for me, so I can remember. Lol


Looking at my quoted post made me realize it's been a hot minute since I pulled out my steamer. I love how the steam feels on my scalp. I think I may pull it back out and try to steam before washing at least once or twice a month. Steaming is good for a nice scalp treatment. My deep conditioners seem to feel better with the dry heat from my hooded dryer since they are thicker.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97, I haven't used my steamer much since Komaza said I was over using it. I might use it to steam my pre-poo and stick to dry heat (hooded dryer or hot head heat cap) for deep conditioning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> thanks for sharing the YT video @lulu97, her hair is gorgy! Love the bounce and the shine. It's also cool to see a rollerset done on fine hair, she got a lot of volume.
> 
> I'm deep conditioning under the dryer now. I plan to try the horshoe flexirod method I think @MileHighDiva posted a while ago. Wish me luck!! My major concern is that it won't dry quick enough before work on Monday, which is why I'm doing my hair a lot earlier today than I usually would.
> 
> Also does anyone else watch Downton Abbey? I can't believe tonight is the series finale! I'm going to miss this show so much!!




I hope the horseshoe method goes well! I've never watched downtown abbey. I have been watching back to back episodes of diners, drive in's and dives. (I think that's the name of it). Just looking at all the food salivating. Totally different from what you are talking about huh?! Lol


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I'm still using the Camille Rose Moisture milk.
> 
> The rest of this post is for me, so I can remember. Lol
> 
> ...



I thought it was just me! My DC feels better with my heating cap then with a steamer. I didn't really see a big difference. In fact it kind of made my hair a bit crunchy once it started cooling down. I forgot about that!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

@divachyk @L.Brown1114 
In the beginning steaming worked well for infusing that moisture in, but I kinda think after 6 months to a year of consistent use...it had pretty much served it's purpose. Lol

I always pay attention to members Komaza results. I think they give great advice.

No co-washing and use shampoo. Wash every week to 2 weeks.
Incorporate protein.
Trim regularly

Steam once or twice maximum a month. (Got that from Tamika Bell on periscope)


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

@divachyk Yes it does get too hot for my liking. Thankfully I do have a Babybliss stand up dryer that I bought years ago from Sally's which still works well and is not too hot.

Well ladies I'm currently sitting under the dryer now  with the French Bouffant rollers. I ended up using 1 pack (12). I use the quadrant method like @toaster does. I used some small mesh rollers as well because some sections of my hair are natural (still transitioning)  and is too short to fit the 2 inch rollers.


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @divachyk Yes it does get too hot for my liking. Thankfully I do have a Babybliss stand up dryer that I bought years ago from Sally's which still works well and is not too hot.
> 
> Well ladies I'm currently sitting under the dryer now  with the French Bouffant rollers. I ended up using 1 pack (12). I use the quadrant method like @toaster does. I used some small mesh rollers as well because some sections of my hair are natural (still transitioning)  and is too short to fit the 2 inch rollers.



Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 6, 2016)

Does anyone here do a moisture treatment mid-week? 

When I was applying my deep conditioner mix my hair this morning, it felt so dry. I moisturize nightly with water, argan oil, and my cocoa butter mix. Makes me wonder if I need to step up my moisture game. Maybe baggy every Thursday night or something like that? This winter has been super drying for my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Can't wait to see your results!



Me tooo!

@flyygirlll2 Were they difficult to put in?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Does anyone here do a moisture treatment mid-week?
> 
> When I was applying my deep conditioner mix my hair this morning, it felt so dry. I moisturize nightly with water, argan oil, and my cocoa butter mix. Makes me wonder if I need to step up my moisture game. Maybe baggy every Thursday night or something like that? This winter has been super drying for my hair.



Yeah that winter weather can take a toll on your hair. Midweek, I spritz my hair with my moisture mix. (Water & Camille Rose Moisture Milk), if it still feels dry, I'll add the moisturizer straight out the bottle undiluted, then I scrunch in a little of Shea moisture elixir. That's my midweek moisture boost.

What did you use this past wash day? Anything different that could have aided to the dryness other than the weather? Did you try that new TGIN butter?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97 Since the rollers are bigger than what I'm used to, I'd say yes it was a little bit difficult to put in. I will say though, I got used to it after placing the first few rollers on. I'm surprised I needed 12 rollers.


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2016)

Day 8 of my sweaty spring initiative! I did NOT want to do it, but I feel great now that it's done. 

Off to shower and prep for my monthly wax appointment. @lulu97 im going to cave and buy the eyebrow growth serum the salon sells. I figure since they wax eyebrows, they probably have an effective growth serum to encourage repeat visitors.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Day 8 of my sweaty spring initiative! I did NOT want to do it, but I feel great now that it's done.
> 
> Off to shower and prep for my monthly wax appointment. @lulu97 im going to cave and buy the eyebrow growth serum the salon sells. I figure since they wax eyebrows, they probably have an effective growth serum to encourage repeat visitors.



My eyebrows look like Oscar the grouch when I grow them out...i wonder if I use it what would happen lol. Update us on the results!


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> My eyebrows look like Oscar the grouch when I grow them out...i wonder if I use it what would happen lol. Update us on the results!



Ugh. I'm at the point where an unruly stray eyebrow hair would make me jump for joy! I will definitely keep you all updated.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Day 8 of my sweaty spring initiative! I did NOT want to do it, but I feel great now that it's done.
> 
> Off to shower and prep for my monthly wax appointment. @lulu97 im going to cave and buy the eyebrow growth serum the salon sells. I figure since they wax eyebrows, they probably have an effective growth serum to encourage repeat visitors.




@toaster Do you mind posting the ingredients on the bottle once you buy it? I found a spa/salon near my house and I plan on treating myself every month while I'm on this year long no buy. I walked in last week to get pricing and a feel of the place. The first thing one of the Ladies said was ooooh Honey I do your brows...I make you look beautiful.  As if I was looking like a ***** bushy mess or something lol. My first service I plan on getting a scalp and shoulder massage. The cost is $15 for 20 mins.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster Do you mind posting the ingredients on the bottle once you buy it? I found a spa/salon near my house and I plan on treating myself every month while *I'm* *on* *this* *year* *long* *no* *buy*. I walked in last week to get pricing and a feel of the place. The first thing one of the Ladies said was ooooh Honey I do your brows...I make you look beautiful.  As if I was looking like a ***** bushy mess or something lol. My first service I plan on getting a scalp and shoulder massage. The cost is $15 for 20 mins.



What is this you speak of? Year long...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are the results. It's nothing to write home about. My hair looks like a frizzy mess to me. Mandatory positives are; drying time was only an hour compared to 1 hour and a half, and hair has some stretch to it.

I did use a spray water bottle and SSI Coco Cream. My hair does feel soft at least. I just put some Keravada oil in my hair and pinned it back. I guess I still have to practice with roller setting, I never really like how my hair turns out when I do them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What is this you speak of? Year long...



@MileHighDiva 

Yes girl I just have toooooo much crap. I didn't realize how much stuff I had until I changed my beauty room from the extra room in the basement to a room on the top level. I was like whet!!! I have bins on top of bins of body products (body washes, oil, lotions, creams), skin products and candles. The hair stash is not as bad but it it is enough to last a full year. My husband is doubting me so he has promised to give me $1000 plus buy me a new dryer and salon chair at the end if I make it. Lol

The biggest threat has passed. We received our tax refund and instead of wasting it on crap I don't need, I added my half to an existing CD at the bank that I needed to renew. I have also removed my email from Bath & Body works, the Bodyshop, as well as Nuxe websites. (Those were my biggest buying places). In addition to those two things, I have set up a monthly transfer of $250 from my checking to my savings. (That is our individual monthly spending allowance on personal items) I have had 0 desire to buy a single thing...just thinking about that cash total on what I'm saving at the end of the year. 

Honestly my body/candles/skin stuff will probably make it to 2 years with no additional buying so I may extend it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 That's a nice stretch you got too. Decreased drying time is always a plus!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

And just to be fair, my french rollers happened before the no buy started. Hubby was trying to get me on that but I had to show receipts of that thread. Lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 6, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 
All of that hair!   Please give me some of it! I wish I had high density hair


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2016)

It looks great @flyygirlll2 !


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks ladies! This transition has made me dislike my hair to be honest, so I'm just trying to focus on the health of it to lessen the feeling.

@MileHighDiva Your hair is beautiful! My mother has fine hair and even though it's not dense like mine, it's everything. Wish I could switch places some days.


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97 here are the ingredients. It comes in a click tube with a small brush. I wish it hadn't spoolie on it but the lady said people were using it on their eyelashes and it's not approved for that (too close to the eye) so they changed the packaging.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks ladies! This transition has made me dislike my hair to be honest, so I'm just trying to focus on the health of it to lessen the feeling.
> 
> @MileHighDiva Your hair is beautiful! My mother has fine hair and even though it's not dense like mine, it's everything. Wish I could switch places some days.



What is it about it that you dislike? I really love your hair and it's thickness. I wish I had your density! My hair looks thick but once it is bone straight it looks like a punk. Hence the reason I prefer roller sets. It gives the illusion of thickness. Lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yeah that winter weather can take a toll on your hair. Midweek, I spritz my hair with my moisture mix. (Water & Camille Rose Moisture Milk), if it still feels dry, I'll add the moisturizer straight out the bottle undiluted, then I scrunch in a little of Shea moisture elixir. That's my midweek moisture boost.
> 
> What did you use this past wash day? Anything different that could have aided to the dryness other than the weather? Did you try that new TGIN butter?



@lulu97 
I do yoga Sunday mornings, and when I come back home, I apply deep conditioner straight to my dry hair. I deep condition under my dryer, then I jump in the shower and co-wash. I co-washed with my faithful Joico. I haven't used anything different this whole week so it can't be any products. I'm about to use the TGIN now, for the first time to set my hair on flexirods. I'm thinking since I don't really play in my hair that much during the week (all I do is add moisture -- I don't even remove shed hairs), I don't realize how dry it is until wash day (??). Or maybe I just was stingy with the moisture this week. I feel like if I add any more moisture to my hair at night than I already do, it will be a greasy hot mess by the morning lol. OH well... I'll have to experiment and see what works


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 353367 @lulu97 here are the ingredients. It comes in a click tube with a small brush. I wish it hadn't spoolie on it but the lady said people were using it on their eyelashes and it's not approved for that (too close to the eye) so they changed the packaging.




I'm going to research some of the ingrediants to see which is the growing agent. Maybe the oleanolic acid? If so I have some safflower oil in my cooking cabinet that is high in Oleanolic acid. Maybe mix that with my rosehip seed oil? IDK. Be sure to come back and let me know after a few months of using it please. I think we can send pictures in our PM's if you are not comfortable sending pics online of your brows. I'll send you mine if you send me yours! Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97
> I do yoga Sunday mornings, and when I come back home, I apply deep conditioner straight to my dry hair. I deep condition under my dryer, then I jump in the shower and co-wash. I co-washed with my faithful Joico. I haven't used anything different this whole week so it can't be any products. I'm about to use the TGIN now, for the first time to set my hair on flexirods. I'm thinking since I don't really play in my hair that much during the week (all I do is add moisture -- I don't even remove shed hairs), I don't realize how dry it is until wash day (??). Or maybe I just was stingy with the moisture this week. I feel like if I add any more moisture to my hair at night than I already do, it will be a greasy hot mess by the morning lol. OH well... I'll have to experiment and see what works



Keep me updated! I want to see you have Uber moisturized hair with long lengths down to the floor! Lol


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97 Thank You. I just dislike it's coarseness and when that it's not easy to get it sleek. I have to learn to accept what I cannot change.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Thank You. I just dislike it's coarseness and when that it's not easy to get it sleek. I have to learn to accept what I cannot change.



That's completely understandable. My crown is my biggest issue. I am determined to figure it out before I cut all the relaxed ends from that section (all I have left to be natural) I do know that it requires more product as it is the most exposed area of my head and the most fragile. I also think it may be damaged from bleach and relaxers. Once I figure it out, I'll cut the remaining relaxed ends (maybe 1 or 2 inches at most). Just know that you are not alone and we all have things about our hair that we dislike or are still trying to figure out. I read somewhere that once you are completely natural that your hair becomes dryer so I started washing and deep conditioning once per week versus my usual once every 2 weeks. Honestly I have not experienced that on my all natural sections so next year I will probably go back to every 2 week washing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks ladies! This transition has made me dislike my hair to be honest, so I'm just trying to focus on the health of it to lessen the feeling.
> 
> @MileHighDiva Your hair is beautiful! My mother has fine hair and even though it's not dense like mine, it's everything. Wish I could switch places some days.


Thanks, Lady!  Your hair is Beautiful, too!  You don't want to trade places and have scalpy hair.

The dislike will pass soon...I think when your transition is over, you'll be happy you hung in there.  Your hair is


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Okay here's my set! I did eight rollers around the perimeter of my head and two in the crown. Looking at it now I probably could have fit three in the crown area.
> 
> The rollers stretched my hair, but I think you have to be a better setter than me (not hard) to get a style using just these rollers. I combed out my curls and my is sufficiently stretched for my daily buns.
> 
> I'm doing my blow out on Wednesday, so this set doesn't need to last long. Hair feels strong and soft.View attachment 353305


The combed out curls look beautiful.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97 Yeah I have dryness issues with my hair. At first I was washing bi-weekly  just because I didn't want to deal with my hair, but I went back to washing once a week and added steaming back into my regimen to help aliviate the dryness.

@MileHighDiva Thanks Hun. I can't wait until this transition is over with for real. I'm almost 18 month post.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 6, 2016)

@lulu97 from your lips to God's ears!

Just finished the horseshoe flexirod method. Not a bad set time- took about an hour. I could see this taking 45 minutes with practice. I struggled at first with the technique because the folded flexirod kept spinning all over the damn place lol but I got the hang of it. I hope my roots come out flat. I'm not expecting them to be as laid as when I do my curl former sets, but it would be nice to be pleasantly surprised lol. Here's a pic of my finished set.
 

The TGIN is a heavy product- when I brushed it in my hair, it made my curls hang and my hair looked almost straight  it was kind of shocking...like a relaxer-type effect lol. But I checked the ingredients, it all seems to be good stuff. I'm excited to see if I get the same shine as Curldaze!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2016)

I thought I posted this one earlier, but here is another setting video I found when searching youtube. 


I really like this young Lady. She seems so sweet and personable.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 6, 2016)

Any tips on getting the ends smooth using curl formers? My nape is curled so tightly and everything comes out great except that part.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Any tips on getting the ends smooth using curl formers? My nape is curled so tightly and everything comes out great except that part.


Are you combing with a smaller comb? I also put a little oil on mine.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 7, 2016)

Trying another ponytail roller set tonight. Thanks for the video @lulu97


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 7, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97 from your lips to God's ears!
> 
> Just finished the horseshoe flexirod method. Not a bad set time- took about an hour. I could see this taking 45 minutes with practice. I struggled at first with the technique because the folded flexirod kept spinning all over the damn place lol but I got the hang of it. I hope my roots come out flat. I'm not expecting them to be as laid as when I do my curl former sets, but it would be nice to be pleasantly surprised lol. Here's a pic of my finished set.
> View attachment 353377
> ...



Can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## MissCrawford (Mar 7, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> thanks for sharing the YT video @lulu97, her hair is gorgy! Love the bounce and the shine. It's also cool to see a rollerset done on fine hair, she got a lot of volume.
> 
> I'm deep conditioning under the dryer now. I plan to try the horshoe flexirod method I think @MileHighDiva posted a while ago. Wish me luck!! My major concern is that it won't dry quick enough before work on Monday, which is why I'm doing my hair a lot earlier today than I usually would.
> 
> Also does anyone else watch Downton Abbey? I can't believe tonight is the series finale! I'm going to miss this show so much!!



I stopped watching after the mother lost the baby. I was too through.  I've peeked here and there since then and yes it is an awesome show. I love period dramas, The Paradise was all that! My sister wanted to move to Europe to find Moray, talm'bout maybe they can find a way to be together


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 7, 2016)

Here are the results of the horseshoe flexirod method + TGIN....

before separating the curls (lol):
 

after separating the curls, but before fluffing out my roots:
 


The CurlDaze provides the perfect hold! I love how defined it got my curls. My hair is also shiny. I was surprised to get so much shine with permrods. Normally only curlformers get my hair this shiny. 

Now for the cons -- my hair is SOOOOOOOO shrunken LOL. From BSL to Neck Length? :-| 
When I do curlformers, my hair hangs at shoulder length and my roots are a lot more elongated too. 

To style my hair, I pinned it all up in a faux pixie cut, like this http://pophaircuts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Rihanna-Short-Curly-Hairstyles.jpg

I got compliments on it at work buuut I don't like super short hair on me lol So, I think the verdict is this:

TGIN twist & curl is a keeper, but I'll save the horseshoe method for when my hair is butt length and I want to wear a shrunken style lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 7, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> I stopped watching after the mother lost the baby. I was too through.  I've peeked here and there since then and yes it is an awesome show. I love period dramas, The Paradise was all that! My sister wanted to move to Europe to find Moray, talm'bout maybe they can find a way to be together


Wooow that was a while ago. Season 1! That was tragic, but the show has gotten 10x better since then! Check it out, I think the seasons are on Netflix or Amazon prime. Period dramas are the bee's knees <3 Never heard of the Paradise. Gonna google that!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Here are the results of the horseshoe flexirod method + TGIN....
> 
> before separating the curls (lol):
> View attachment 353499
> ...



Maybe you can try it again with less hair on the flexi rod. Its tempting to put more hair on the flexirod. I think because the curlformers force smaller sections, it helps the hair get straighter and helps to elongate it. If you try adding more flexirods you can probably pull your roots straighter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah...those rod sets always make the hair look 10 times shorter than it normally is lol But them curls tho! They last awhile.

My drying time for flexi rods sucks already so I know using so few rods with the horseshoe method gone have me drying until my next wash day.  I'll just stick to the regular method.

My curls are still holding up pretty good from last week's wash day. I've been wearing my hair in some kind of mohawk'ish-but-not- really-type- hair style. 

I need to color my roots like yesterday. I have a girls night out in a few weeks so I'll probably do it around then.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2016)

I might have found a good setting combo - water, Shea Moisture Smoothie, Shea Moisture Souffle. Last night, I wet my hair with water, added Shea Moisture products, braided my hair and sat under the dryer to speed up the drying process. My hair feels amazing today. I might try this combo with rollers to see what I get. If nothing more, it should make a good wash day leave-in. ETA: I use the Coconut & Hibiscus Line.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 7, 2016)

Decided to do a perm rod set instead of a ponytail roller set. I'll post pics if I remember when I take the rollers out Wednesday


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Maybe you can try it again with less hair on the flexi rod. Its tempting to put more hair on the flexirod. I think because the curlformers force smaller sections, it helps the hair get straighter and helps to elongate it. If you try adding more flexirods you can probably pull your roots straighter.


@faithVA you may have a point. Curldaze used 8 flexirods though and to me, that was the point of her horseshoe method - to use less rods. So I used the same amount as her. If I have to add more curlers to my head, I'd rather just use curlformers though because they're easier for me to put in.


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2016)

Blow out day is tomorrow! I'm already tired thinking about it and I have to be the airport at 6am on Thirsday. 

My plan is to workout after work as usual, by before I go I'll finger detangle with coconut oil. 

Shampoo and condition with Thermasmooth (I'm starting to think I need a hydrating shampoo and conditioner to alternate with Thermasmooth products. They may be TOO strengthening. But perfect before heat)

DC and detangle with Pantene mask. I'll separate my hair into 8 twists while I'm detangling to help with the blow dry. 

Rinse and sop up excess water with a tshirt. 

Blow dry with its a 10 leave in. (I usually use 3 pumps per section but I think my hair is longer now and requires 4 pumps). 

Hoping for stretched hair for my two flat twists which will be under a baseball cap while I'm at Disney World.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 8, 2016)

@toaster Would you mind sharing a pic of your blow out? I know you hair will look glorious


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @toaster Would you mind sharing a pic of your blow out? I know you hair will look glorious


Of course! I just hope all goes well with my new revlon blow dry paddle brush thing. 

It's a unique concept so I hope it works. If it works, I may look into those brush shaped stylers that are like flat irons.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 8, 2016)

@toaster Yay!   I just bought a straightening brush. I'm not expecting miracles on this hair but if it eliminates having to blow dry and does a decent job then I'll be ok with it.


----------



## Dalisha (Mar 8, 2016)

I've finally purchased some setting foam instead of using a oil and leave in too roll my hair... I liked the results... Not to different from my other sets.... I used about 60 of the "cream" colored perm rods and sat under an hooded dryer for 1 hr and some change....


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 8, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> I've finally purchased some setting foam instead of using a oil and leave in to roll my hair... I liked the results... Not to different from my other sets.... I used about 60 of the "cream" colored perm rods and sat under an hooded dryer for 1 hr and some change....


Beautiful.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> I've finally purchased some setting foam instead of using a oil and leave in too roll my hair... I liked the results... Not to different from my other sets.... I used about 60 of the "cream" colored perm rods and sat under an hooded dryer for 1 hr and some change....


Very nice. 60 sounds like I would need a nap when I'm done 

How long will your style last?


----------



## Dalisha (Mar 8, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. 60 sounds like I would need a nap when I'm done
> 
> How long will your style last?




Styled in the pic would be 2-3 days... And it the curls start to get "smushed" lol I'll style in an updo previously posted for 1 week... But I found a new method to save curls with pony tails and I'll see if it works. The Youtuber had shorter hair than me So I'm hoping for the best!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 8, 2016)

Washing tomorrow. For some reason, I'm not looking forward to it butttttttt I'm trying to be cute for the weekend since we will be taking a road trip and I know I won't have time to do it Thursday or Friday. 

@faithVA Aren't you loving this nice weather this week?!!! We actually had dinner tonight outside on the deck.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm so over these braids! But I need to keep them up for another month to get my money's worth. I've been so used to not styling my hair I've stopped wearing makeup and dressing up. Idk why I do that when I wear braids. Styling my hair gives me that oomph to doll myself up. 

A month is long enough to have braids right


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 8, 2016)

@Dalisha, your perm rod set is nice! Great work!

What brand foam did you buy/use? Sixty rods, did you take a snack break, while installing them?  Will you use that many again? Did it decrease your normal dry time?


----------



## Dalisha (Mar 8, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Dalisha, your perm rod set is nice! Great work!
> 
> What brand foam did you buy/use? Sixty rods, did you take a snack break, while installing them?  Will you use that many again? Did it decrease your normal dry time?



Normally I use the orange perm rods and use about 30/40.... But I wanted a smaller curl so I use 4 packs of the cream perm rods and then some.... I roll pretty quick with my special technique... I simply roll under... The other ways are too complicated lol... 

I went to Sally's and purchased the proclaim setting foam.... (Again, never used foam until today... So didn't know where/what to purchase... ) 

I will only use that many when wanting to obtain smaller Curls


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 8, 2016)

Pre-poo'd overnight with ST Power to the Pre-poo.
Cleansed and DC'd with Kenya Moore poo and mask.  I set with LRC Shake & Go, SSI Coco Cream LI, and GSO.  

I used 15 of the 2" French rollers to set.  They're a MHD certified hit! My dryer time decreased by 15 mins. I'm quite pleased with the purchase!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Your set looks lovely.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2016)

Gorgeous sets @Dalisha @MileHighDiva !!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 9, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva Your set looks lovely.





toaster said:


> Gorgeous sets @Dalisha @MileHighDiva !!


Thank you, Ladies! :blowkiss:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> Styled in the pic would be 2-3 days... And it the curls start to get "smushed" lol I'll style in an updo previously posted for 1 week... But I found a new method to save curls with pony tails and I'll see if it works. The Youtuber had shorter hair than me So I'm hoping for the best!!!


I hope it works. Please update later.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Washing tomorrow. For some reason, I'm not looking forward to it butttttttt I'm trying to be cute for the weekend since we will be taking a road trip and I know I won't have time to do it Thursday or Friday.
> 
> @faithVA Aren't you loving this nice weather this week?!!! We actually had dinner tonight outside on the deck.


Yes I'm loving it. Get my pedicure tomorrow. And I'm ready to get on my bike. 

I need to get my car air conditioner fixed. It might be 90 degrees in April


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pre-poo'd overnight with ST Power to the Pre-poo.
> Cleansed and DC'd with Kenya Moore poo and mask.  I set with LRC Shake & Go, SSI Coco Cream LI, and GSO.
> 
> I used 15 of the 2" French rollers to set.  They're a MHD certified hit! My dryer time decreased by 15 mins. I'm quite pleased with the purchase!


You got them nice and smooth. Looks nice.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva You did good with the new rollers! I love your placement in the mohawk.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2016)

Deep conditioning while I eat dinner and do some packing. Going to rinse and blow dry soon.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 9, 2016)

Gonna try these two methods on the days I don't feel like roller setting. Thought I'd share!


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow I have a lot of hair. The blow dry brush was nice. Used it on low and it stretched my hair for my braids.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 9, 2016)

@toaster
Have a safe and fun trip!  Thank you for blessing us with blow out hair porn, before you leave!

Are you staying at a Disney Resort Hotel?

How long did it take to do the blow out, on all of that hair?

ETA: I see you're still crack-a-lackin


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> Have a safe and fun trip!  Thank you for blessing us with blow out hair porn, before you leave!
> 
> Are you staying at a Disney Resort Hotel?
> ...


Thank you!!! We're staying on the monorail so it should be fun!

It took about 45 minutes to stretch my hair. I did it in 16 sections. I used the it's a 10 leave in to protect my hair.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 353793 View attachment 353795 View attachment 353797 View attachment 353799
> 
> Wow I have a lot of hair. The blow dry brush was nice. Used it on low and it stretched my hair for my braids.


You have princess hair.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 10, 2016)

@toaster, your hair is goals.  
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 10, 2016)

@toaster  Just gorgeous


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2016)

Okay now that my arms don't hurt I can actually post. While blow drying took less time than setting and sitting under the dryer, I definitely get a better stretch from setting. I do think my hair is more detangled from blow drying, so IF I were to straighten my own hair I would blow dry first. However, that's a big if. I think realistically I'll leave the straightening to a professional. I don't think I have the patience to get it as straight as I would want it, at home.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

@toaster

Our eyes have indeed been blessed on this fine day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

@toaster And I pray you travel mercy. Have fun and don't forget you don't have to be an adult at Disney. Hop, skip, twirl, and be a big kid! Just don't push the real kids out the way when you see the Disney characters like I did lol


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 10, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you combing with a smaller comb? I also put a little oil on mine.


I have been using a rat tail comb but I used my new brush last night and I think that helped. However I don't want to make it a habit using this brush. I'll post a pic of it later I've never used anything like it before. 

Do u think oil makes it take longer to dry? I haven't been sealing on wash day but I need to start.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I have been using a rat tail comb but I used my new brush last night and I think that helped. However I don't want to make it a habit using this brush. I'll post a pic of it later I've never used anything like it before.
> 
> Do u think oil makes it take longer to dry? I haven't been sealing on wash day but I need to start.


I only oil the ends and just lightly. In curlformers I think my ends dry first so they need the extra help. I don't add oil to all of my hair because it does take longer to dry and my curls fall faster.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 10, 2016)

A fresh roller set really sets the tone for the week. I don't know why I thought I could do the whole "wet styling" thing instead. Big mistake.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

I washed, deep conditioned and did a flexi rod set yesterday. I'm hoping to get this set to last 10-14 days. 

I used one of Ms Toasty's old favorite products to deep condition with and it was divine. It's a 10 deep conditioner. I give it a 10 just like it's name 
This was my 4th time using it and I can say it has been bumped up to staple status.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> A fresh roller set really sets the tone for the week. I don't know why I thought I could do the whole "wet styling" thing instead. Big mistake.



Amen to this. Anytime I do anything other than a roller set, I'm never satisfied. I love that my hair looks good, feels amazing and I achieved it in a healthy (hair-wise) way lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I washed, deep conditioned and did a flexi rod set yesterday. I'm hoping to get this set to last 10-14 days.
> 
> I used one of Ms Toasty's old favorite products to deep condition with and it was divine. It's a 10 deep conditioner. I give it a 10 just like it's name
> This was my 4th time using it and I can say it has been bumped up to staple status.



Posting from the airplane. Every 30 minutes or so I spritz my face with my Evian spray and apply a layer of moisture mask. 

I am sooo jealous you sued the it's a 10 DC. I have to stick to Pantene because I like my hair to be white with deep conditioner. I know it's wasteful, so I stick to the $4.99 for 8 ounce variety. 

When I return on Monday I'm going to wash and set, but I need a hydrating shampoo and conditioner set. Preferably one I can pick up at Ulta. Does anyone have recommendations? I was maybe interested in Purology. I'll be buying the regular size shampoo and the liter conditioner. 

I have about one wash left in my Thermasmooth liter conditioner and the shampoo liter feels untouched, despite using it weekly. I love the Thermasmooth set but I think I need to alternate with a hydrating set every other week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

Pics of the flexi rod set results. I haven't separated it much because like I said upthread, I want it to last. It will get bigger and better as the days go by anyway.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

*Current hair length: *_Full Shoulder Length_
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *_Natural_
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *_Flexirods and cold rod rollers_
*Current Setting products: *_ORS setting foam, Grapeseed oil (on ends), purified water_
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *_I am hoping to achieve my goal of APL by August and BSB by December_
*How long do you plan to set?: *_Other than doing length checks, I plan on rollersetting until the end of the year...at least..._
*Post a beginning picture*
*
  *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> Posting from the airplane. Every 30 minutes or so I spritz my face with my Evian spray and apply a layer of moisture mask.
> 
> I am sooo jealous you sued the it's a 10 DC. I have to stick to Pantene because I like my hair to be white with deep conditioner. I know it's wasteful, so I stick to the $4.99 for 8 ounce variety.
> 
> ...



Let me look around at the Ulta website and see if they have anything I've tried and liked. What brands do you like?


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Let me look around at the Ulta website and see if they have anything I've tried and liked. What brands do you like?


I'm not brand picky. Just looking for something hydrating and with silicones so my hair detangles easily.


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome @Janet' ! I remember seeing your blonde curls on the forum a few years back!

Has anyone heard from @Blairx0 lately?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> Welcome @Janet' ! I remember seeing your blonde curls on the forum a few years back!
> 
> Has anyone heard from @Blairx0 lately?



Yep! That's me! I'm glad to be back!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 10, 2016)

@toaster  Yesssss your hair is looking glorious! I feel you on flat ironing. I need to really find someone who can do it for me without resulting in any damage. It takes me 2 hours to flat iron my hair and the results are never what I want.

@lulu97 Honey that shine is fabulous, love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Let me look around at the Ulta website and see if they have anything I've tried and liked. What brands do you like?



@toaster I looked around the website and didn't see much that caught my eye other than Joico but it is protein based and I know you want Moisture based. I think the Pureology that you were thinking about might be good...the Hydrating line seems yummy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

@Janet' That color is beautiful on you. That shade of blonde is just right. Mine had started to look orange and rusty lol but yours is gorgeous! How often do you get it retouched? How often do you plan on setting? Come on back and spill the beans!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 Thanks Sis!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Janet' That color is beautiful on you. That shade of blonde is just right. Mine had started to look orange and rusty lol but yours is gorgeous! How often do you get it retouched? How often do you plan on setting? Come on back and spill the beans!


Thank you so much! I get it retouched every few months (change with the seasons). I plan to reset every 3-5 days. Interestingly enough, today's set really was a bust but I tried to make it work so I'll be re-rolling pieces tonight (it didn't dry all the way). Normally, I feel that my better sets are done on hair that was straightened and is starting to get poofy. Last night's was done after a DC on wet hair...

One thing that I have come to terms with is that I am going to have to invest in a Pibbs-esque dryer. Staying up till 2 and still having a quarter of my hair wet is #nobueno !!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Pics of the flexi rod set results. I haven't separated it much because like I said upthread, I want it to last. It will get bigger and better as the days go by anyway.
> 
> View attachment 353813
> 
> ...


Beautiful as always.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2016)

@faithVA Thanks Sis!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 11, 2016)

Okay girls - important question:
At the end of the week, on the days right before your next wash day, how do you wear your hair? 

As the week goes by, my hair starts to morph from cute, curly  updos to raggedy-ann buns held back by a headband lmao. Like...I want healthy, hip length hair and I am 100% willing to do what it takes to get there. But if I can look at least *somewhat* fly in the process, your help would be greatly, greatly appreciated. So far this low manipulation is working wonders for my length retention, but I'd like to not always have to roll up to work or the happy hour bar looking like.......

Like how often do you guys take a break and wear a cute style? Once a month? Every two months? Once a week? I need some guidelines lol. Help.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 11, 2016)

I have come to this conclusion: I prefer to rollerset on blow dried hair...until I get my new dryer...I'm not skilled enough to get a wet set as smooth as I would like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Okay girls - important question:
> At the end of the week, on the days right before your next wash day, how do you wear your hair?
> 
> As the week goes by, my hair starts to morph from cute, curly  updos to raggedy-ann buns held back by a headband lmao. Like...I want healthy, hip length hair and I am 100% willing to do what it takes to get there. But if I can look at least *somewhat* fly in the process, your help would be greatly, greatly appreciated. So far this low manipulation is working wonders for my length retention, but I'd like to not always have to roll up to work or the happy hour bar looking like.......
> ...



@coilyhaircutie Don't go to happy hour looking like . I was so tickled when I read that comment 

I don't really have a set number for those things. When I get tired/bored of something, I switch it up. Last November I was so sick of finger detangling that I straightened my hair and brushed it like 5 times a day for about 2 weeks straight. 

This cold weather had me hiding my hair in buns wrapped it turbans. I did not wear my hair outside of the house not one single day in 3 months.  Once I got sick of that I started wearing flexi rod sets. They make me feel like my hair is always done.

I'm saying all this to say, it's OK to switch it up and let your hair down sometimes.....ya know just wear it how you want in a style that makes you feel beautiful or allows you to kinda hit the refresh button.

If you know you are gonna go out and socialize with friends, go head and wear your hair how you want. Then put on a nice outfit so you can slay em with the entire package.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 12, 2016)

I am looking at those French rollers and I am hoping that you ladies can help. I have very dense hair and a big head. My hair is almost MBL and very coily. If I get one pack of the 2 inch and 2 of the 1.6 will that be enough? I have a pibbs and don't even know if all that will fit! Can someone advise?

@MileHighDiva @toaster @lulu97 @flyygirlll2


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I am looking at those French rollers and I am hoping that you ladies can help. I have very dense hair and a big head. My hair is almost MBL and very coily. If I get one pack of the 2 inch and 2 of the 1.6 will that be enough? I have a pibbs and don't even know if all that will fit! Can someone advise?
> 
> @MileHighDiva @toaster @lulu97 @flyygirlll2


Apparently, I have a big head too!  I feel some type of way that I was able to get 15 of the 2" x 3.75" blue rollers upside my head; the other ladies only used 10 or 11 rollers (I'm the resident big head). 

I have a Salonsrus/LCL Beauty Pibbs dupe.  All 15 of those huge rollers and my big head fit under the hood comfortably,


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 12, 2016)

@AgeinATL I have the 2 inch blue rollers and only used 12 for my first set. I included pics in this thread. The 2 inch rollers are big so you can put more hair on the rollers. My hair is thick, dense, and MBL  so I found using 12 sufficient.

ETA- I was able to fit the rollers under my Babybliss Pro stand dryer. My head is not big but my hair though...


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 12, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Apparently, I have a big head too!  I feel some type of way that I was able to get 15 of the 2" x 3.75" blue rollers upside my head; the other ladies only used 10 or 11 rollers (I'm the resident big head).
> 
> I have a Salonsrus/LCL Beauty Pibbs dupe.  All 15 of those huge rollers and my big head fit under the hood comfortably,




ROTFL!!! Thanks girl! I see people saying that two packs of the big rollers are more than enough and I'm like .

I just want to make sure that I have enough because this may be the last opportunity that I have to get some. Thanks again!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 12, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL I have the 2 inch blue rollers and only used 12 for my first set. I included pics in this thread. The 2 inch rollers are big so you can put more hair on the rollers. My hair is thick, dense, and MBL  so I found using 12 sufficient.
> 
> ETA- I was able to fit the rollers under my Babybliss Pro stand dryer. My head is not big but my hair though...



Thank you so much for your help! It's my big ass head that has me concerned. I have a lot of area to cover but since the rollers are wide, I may be ok. Thanks girl!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie Last November I was so sick of finger detangling that I straightened my hair and brushed it like 5 times a day for about 2 weeks straight.


[email protected] brushing your hair 5 times a day when it's straightened. That's why I love when my hair is straight. When my hair is flat ironed, I can touch it and play in it without feeling like it's going to spontaneously combust of too much manipulation like when it's curly smh. 

Ok so I'm adding something new to my regimen - I get one "cheat" day a week where my ends do not have to be tucked in. I've literally been wearing buns and updos for the past 3 months with not a single "fun" day of wearing my hair out. So, I'll monitor my hair's progress, and if I don't get too much breakage from my cheat days, I'll keep them in my regimen.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 12, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie I would say everything in moderation, right? So, I think it's perfectly fine to have a "cheat" style-- The best meal plans (as far as weight loss and maintenance) includes a "cheat day"...I have never really believed that you have to sacrifice cuteness for hair growth...We should be able to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wait I'm Confused. I NEVER hide my ends (unless in braids). What's wrong with not hiding your ends? I've retained so I never thought to do it? I thought as long as you deal with a heavy butter or oil you're fine. Can you not do that with rollersets? I was gonna put butter on my very ends and smooth it over the rollers I'm using at the time. Is that not a thing??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I am looking at those French rollers and I am hoping that you ladies can help. I have very dense hair and a big head. My hair is almost MBL and very coily. If I get one pack of the 2 inch and 2 of the 1.6 will that be enough? I have a pibbs and don't even know if all that will fit! Can someone advise?
> 
> @MileHighDiva @toaster @lulu97 @flyygirlll2



I think the amount you're thinking of purchasing should be more than enough. You could actually probably get by with 1 of each.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Wait I'm Confused. I NEVER hide my ends (unless in braids). What's wrong with not hiding your ends? I've retained so I never thought to do it? I thought as long as you deal with a heavy butter or oil you're fine. Can you not do that with rollersets? I was gonna put butter on my very ends and smooth it over the rollers I'm using at the time. Is that not a thing??



I don't think you have to hide your ends all the time to retain length. For me it's just better to have my hair out the way most of the time. I don't use heavy butters on my ends. (It makes them stick together) and I only use a small amount of  oil once a week and I retain just fine.

As a teenager, I got my hair pressed (the hot comb on the stove) every 2 weeks and wore it in a ponytail every single day and still managed to grow it to my hips back then, using nothing but pink oil lotion and black gel on my edges.  Lol That's why I don't believe in all this new age no cones, no sulfates, only natural products spill, cause I got along just fine doing just what everybody says not to. However, I do believe in low manipulation. The less you mess with your hair, the more you give it a chance to flourish. (Well for me at least) I also believe in a clean scalp, deep conditioning and finding a style that suits your facial features and lifestyle.

Just keep doing what you are doing if it's working for you. Just keep buttering up those ends and keep them lubricated like you have been doing. It's all about finding your groove and sticking to it.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 12, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @coilyhaircutie I would say everything in moderation, right? So, I think it's perfectly fine to have a "cheat" style-- The best meal plans (as far as weight loss and maintenance) includes a "cheat day"...I have never really believed that you have to sacrifice cuteness for hair growth...We should be able to have the best of both worlds!


I never thought about that- how even diets have cheat days. You're so right! Thanks. And I totally agree- I want cuteness and length retention!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2016)

*Question* *of* *the* *Week*?
How is everyone setting their hair for Easter Sunday?  It's early this year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Question* *of* *the* *Week*?
> How is everyone setting their hair for Easter Sunday?  It's early this year.



I'm going to do a flexi rod set and style it in a faux tapered bob. The dress I want to wear has a high neckline, so I don't want my hair in it's way. Which hair style are you going with?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I never thought about that- how even diets have cheat days. You're so right! Thanks. And I totally agree- I want cuteness and length retention!



Yes Gawd, I live for cheat days....had mine today. I had coffee this morning, then we ate good at Chilli's for lunch, drank even better at home and are about to settle down and watch autopsy: the last hours of Jimi Hendrix on the Reels channel. Today has been a good cheat day!


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 12, 2016)

Been Mia for a minute. I plan to do a set next weekend. Been washing and conditioning weekly, and rocking an braid out or wng. 

Just got out that dreadful first trimester of morning sickness day and night.  
Took all my energy, had to drag myself to wash my hair 
Now that I feel better, I'm looking forward to curly bouncy sets!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 12, 2016)

@lulu97 

Thank you! That really resonated with me because i decided to texlax my hair again. Chemicals are chemicals. Rather I color my hair with them or eat unhealthy food. Straight her looks the best on ME and I don't want to flat iron it to hell to get it! I am a free spirit and I thought I was betraying that by relaxing but I forgot as a free spirit we also do what we want and not what everyone expects is to do. I've been so happy lately going back to my care free self! 

I'll still rollerset of course every week. Ugh so excited!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 12, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97
> 
> Thank you! That really resonated with me because i decided to texlax my hair again. Chemicals are chemicals. Rather I color my hair with them or eat unhealthy food. Straight her looks the best on ME and I don't want to flat iron it to hell to get it! I am a free spirit and I thought I was betraying that by relaxing but I forgot as a free spirit we also do what we want and not what everyone expects is to do. I've been so happy lately going back to my care free self!
> 
> I'll still rollerset of course every week. Ugh so excited!


@L.Brown1114 excited for you! I've always been intrigued by texlaxing. Let us know how your roller sets on your new texture turn out. Do you plan to go to the salon to get a texlax or will you do it yourself?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 13, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @L.Brown1114 excited for you! I've always been intrigued by texlaxing. Let us know how your roller sets on your new texture turn out. Do you plan to go to the salon to get a texlax or will you do it yourself?



Thank you! I definitely will have tons of pics so no worries!! I'm for sure going to a salon, I'd get too much anxiety trying to do something like this myself, I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 13, 2016)

I will be returning back to sets after i get this relaxer next weekend. For Easter, I will have my hair flat ironed so that I can get a good trim.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

Today is going to be a super busy day but I am going to re-roll my entire hair so it will be fresh for the beginning of the week. At some point, I've got to pick a DC day...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2016)

@lulu97 
Your faux bob slays!  Great technique that you came up with to change it up,  

I think I'm going to do a curformer set for Easter.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Posting from the airplane. Every 30 minutes or so I spritz my face with my Evian spray and apply a layer of moisture mask.
> 
> I am sooo jealous you sued the it's a 10 DC. I have to stick to Pantene because I like my hair to be white with deep conditioner. I know it's wasteful, so I stick to the $4.99 for 8 ounce variety.
> 
> ...



I like keracare humecto and the moisturizing shampoo!  It's one of my staples!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 13, 2016)

@MileHighDiva It's either going to be be straight or worn in my usual chunky twists... nothing exciting.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @MileHighDiva It's either going to be be straight or worn in my usual chunky twists... nothing exciting.


I don't think I've ever seen your chunky twists.  Please direct me to a thread and post where you've previously showed them off.  Stop frontin' like alladat hair isn't tha bomb.  It's simply lush, thick, and


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 13, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Thank you. I don't have any pics of them on here actually. I will take a pic when I do them again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I don't think I've ever seen your chunky twists.  Please direct me to a thread and post where you've previously showed them off.  Stop frontin' like alladat hair isn't tha bomb.  It's simply lush, thick, and



I 100% approve this post! I love @flyygirlll2 hair. The thickness & fullness always amaze me whenever she post pictures. I just wanna reach through my phone and play in her hair!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 13, 2016)

@lulu97 and @MileHighDiva You ladies are making me blush  I admire both of your hair as well. I'm still trying to get my sets on both of your levels, and that includes @toaster too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 and @MileHighDiva You ladies are making me blush  I admire both of your hair as well. I'm still trying to get my sets on both of your levels, and that includes @toaster too.



Speaking of @toaster I hope she is enjoying her vacation! Can't wait to hear about all the fun she had.


----------



## toaster (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey ladies!!! Just got caught up on the thread. Driving back from Orlando to Miami now. I'll fly back to Texas in the morning. 

I had the BEST time and I'm sad to be going back to work. Looking forward to an Ulta trip and a hair wash tomorrow evening. 

Before I can wash my hair I must work out. Funnel cake for breakfast and ice cream three times a day has not been kind to me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just got caught up on the thread. Driving back from Orlando to Miami now. I'll fly back to Texas in the morning.
> 
> I had the BEST time and I'm sad to be going back to work. Looking forward to an Ulta trip and a hair wash tomorrow evening.
> 
> Before I can wash my hair I must work out. Funnel cake for breakfast and ice cream three times a day has not been kind to me.



@toaster I'm so happy you had a great vacation! You would be proud to know I went running this morning. I almost died, but I did it and I felt amazing after. Hoping to get back on my fitness game after the cold weather having me stuck in the house. Booooooo!


----------



## toaster (Mar 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster I'm so happy you had a great vacation! You would be proud to know I went running this morning. I almost died, but I did it and I felt amazing after. Hoping to get back on my fitness game after the cold weather having me stuck in the house. Booooooo!



Wow that's great! Running seriously is not fun for me, but it's the one activity I want to accomplish and do regularly.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2016)

@bluenvy, I'm happy to hear that you're feeling better.  Let us know when you have your five-month ultra sound.  We want to know the gender of the 

 away, Ms. Lady!  @flyygirlll2

@Rozlewis, I can't wait to see and hear about your sets!

@toaster @lulu97 @faithVA   I'm not going to let you ladies be summer time fine without me   Y'all running, riding bikes, taking dance classes and working out.  I have to get back on my  plan.  The only thing I've been consistent with is getting my water in and keeping my food somewhat clean.

Ms. Toasty, I'm glad you had a fun trip!

ETA: @Blairx0


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Sending out positive vibes to all my setting sisters!
> 
> Spring is around the corner and so is that elusive spring growth spurt. I've been tracking my growth since 2008 so I know I get thickness in the spring/summer and length in the fall/winter BUT that doesn't mean we can't all put in some extra effort over the next few months.
> 
> Lots of water intake, lean protein, and let's stay active! My workouts are on and off, but I'm on a mission to stay on in March. Anyone want to join me? *Healthy blood flow leads to healthy hair?*


This video from Chicoro discusses the bolded at about the 5:28 min mark.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 13, 2016)

Juuuust finished my rollerset. 

Used curlformers, as usual
Left Side of My Head: Set with TGIN Twist & Curl Cream 
Right Side of My Head: Set with MopTop Curling Custard + Argan Oil
Can't wait to compare and tell you guys about the results. I have to get up early for work tomorrow, but I'll try to squeeze in time for pics


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 14, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Juuuust finished my rollerset.
> 
> Used curlformers, as usual
> Left Side of My Head: Set with TGIN Twist & Curl Cream
> ...



Can't wait for your review. I am trying to figure out what type of styler to use for my curlformers sets. Not sure if I should use a gel, custard, or cream.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you @MileHighDiva 
I will let you all know the gender. I think it's another boy lol. Yeah have a 1 year old little boy running around.
To be continued...


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2016)

I've had a really nice and relaxing wash day so far.

I used my new Purology Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner. I really like both of them, but will continue to use before I make up my mind. The shampoo cleansed my hair without stripping, and the conditioner was great. I applied it to each section in the shower, combed through immediately without any trouble, twisted the sections and waited a bit while I showered before rinsing.

There are two issues, however. One is the price. One liter of the conditioner was over $60!!! I used wayyyy less conditioner than I usually do because that's a ton of money, and I was still impressed with the performance. My hair felt hydrated but not fake silky, it was actually soft. The second issue is that I apparently can't read and the Purology set is for colored hair. As in, the shampoo is purple. Can anyone foresee any issues with me using a purple shampoo regularly, when my hair isn't color treated??

I wanted an easy set today so I used 20 or 21 of my blue hourglass rollers and I'm under the dryer. After an hour I'll stop to make dinner, and eat under the dryer to finish up. Going to give myself a spa facial tonight as a treat.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 14, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Juuuust finished my rollerset.
> 
> Used curlformers, as usual
> Left Side of My Head: Set with TGIN Twist & Curl Cream
> ...



No pics- it was a hectic morning. 

Final review- it's a close call, but MopTop curling custard + Argan oil wins over TGIN twist & curl cream. When I woke up this morning and took my curl formers out, the curls on the MopTop side were lighter and bouncier and shinier than the TGIN side. The hair on the TGIN side was shiny (tho not as much) and heavier than the MT side. TGIN gives a heavy hold, so it's good for people with thicker to medium density hair but may weigh down fine hair too much. I have medium density hair, so it's okay. In terms of touch ability, hair on the MopTop side is smoother and softer but TGIN is very close. They're both great products, but once I use up TGIN, I most likely won't by again and I'll be sticking with my MyTop love <3 The positive about TGIN is you don't need two products- just one. With MopTop I need to use argan oil over too, otherwise it's streaky/leaves film on my hair. I don't mind tho because now that I know the perfect way to use them, MopTop + Argan are my holy grail setting products.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on this masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 15, 2016)

Janet' said:


> View attachment 354267 I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on this masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...



How did your set go?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 Rollers (flexirods) are in now and I will let them air-dry overnight. I blow-dried, then went back and rolled with wrap foam, purified water, and coconut oil on the ends...I know it sounds like my hair is drenched, but really, I just dampened it so that I can get the "set". I'll post pics in the morning. I am anticipating a smoother set this week because I found my comb attachment so I was able to get my roots pretty straight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> I've had a really nice and relaxing wash day so far.
> 
> I used my new Purology Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner. I really like both of them, but will continue to use before I make up my mind. The shampoo cleansed my hair without stripping, and the conditioner was great. I applied it to each section in the shower, combed through immediately without any trouble, twisted the sections and waited a bit while I showered before rinsing.
> 
> ...




@toaster Personally, I would return the shampoo and swap it out for a different one but maybe the same brand. My stylist uses purple shampoo's on her blonde and gray clients.

However, I don't think you would actually harm your hair if you decided to keep it.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay...I am SOOOO much happier with this rollerset than last week's...The foam/coconut oil combo made my hair super soft but I get the hold that I'm looking for. Hopefully, I can make this last for the week!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 16, 2016)

Currently attempting an unplanned ponytail roller set.  We'll see what it looks like in the morning. I did 8 ponytails this time. It was supposed to be a regular roller set but life (laziness and Netflix) happened.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey ladies, I'd love to join this challenge again. Love seeing the beautiful sets. However nowadays with my job, school, and getting my business off the ground I barely have time to was my hair, let alone set it. But I wanted to pop in and encourage you ladies  also, if anyone is in need or interested in upgrading their set, I am selling my knock off curlformers and my pibbs dryer. Pm me if interested as to not derail this thread.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 16, 2016)

i need to get back to regular setting.
i cut off my hair for a cute bob, so setting should be fast and easy again.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 16, 2016)

@toaster @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2 

Ladies, do you find that the bouffant rollers stretch the hair better than magnetic rollers? Do they 'grip' the hair better? Is the only real benefit of these rollers faster drying time and durability? I was a rollersetter while relaxed and would love to become one as a natural but I want to make sure this will be a good investment. If these rollers don't stretch my hair any better than my magnetic/mesh rollers, then I may pass on these. Thanks ladies!


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @toaster @MileHighDiva @flyygirlll2
> 
> Ladies, do you find that the bouffant rollers stretch the hair better than magnetic rollers? Do they 'grip' the hair better? Is the only real benefit of these rollers faster drying time and durability? I was a rollersetter while relaxed and would love to become one as a natural but I want to make sure this will be a good investment. If these rollers don't stretch my hair any better than my magnetic/mesh rollers, then I may pass on these. Thanks ladies!



For me, the bouffant rollers didn't stretch my hair better than my halo rollers, but that may be due to the size. While smaller rollers give more curls, I can use smaller sections and really get my roots straight. Because the bouffant rollers are so big and long I wasn't able to use as many. Also my hair is very curly, and having rollers with grips helps to get my ends straight and helps with tension. 

I haven't looked into the group buy thread, but if there's an option to buy smaller bouffant rollers maybe give that a try. My dry time is about the same with my halo rollers, and I just find I have an easier time setting this way. 

Because I have the bouffant rollers I'll continue practicing with them.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> For me, the bouffant rollers didn't stretch my hair better than my halo rollers, but that may be due to the size. While smaller rollers give more curls, I can use smaller sections and really get my roots straight. Because the bouffant rollers are so big and long I wasn't able to use as many. *Also my hair is very curly, and having rollers with grips helps to get my ends straight and helps with tension. *
> 
> I haven't looked into the group buy thread, but if there's an option to buy smaller bouffant rollers maybe give that a try. My dry time is about the same with my halo rollers, and I just find I have an easier time setting this way.
> 
> Because I have the bouffant rollers I'll continue practicing with them.



Thanks toaster! My hair is super coily and I am looking for something that can help with grip and tension. Would that be the halo rollers that you speak of?


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks toaster! My hair is super coily and I am looking for something that can help with grip and tension. Would that be the halo rollers that you speak of?


I think so! The halo rollers were sold by Capelli Care, and I'm not sure they are sold anymore. They have little grips on the roller which help to create tension when rolling. 

Sally's sells Salon Care bouffant rollers which essentially are the same thing, except they only come in one size which is about 1.5 inches. They are pink and come with caps. The vents and teeth help with drying time and tension.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 16, 2016)

@AgeinATL

I can't use magnetics, the 2" gray ones have too much give for me and my roller setting skill set.  Because, the French rollers are ultra firm, I was able to get the tautness and tension I needed.  I used 15 2" rollers and pins.  Eventually, I'll try them with the clips to see if, I get the same results. Also, they're seamless, no nubs, protusions or ridges etc. They're instant "Holy Grail" status for me.

Please note, that Ms. Toasty has high density hair compared to my low density strands.

Here's a listing for the Halo/Hourglass rollers that she is referencing, if you decide to go with those rollers.  It looks like @smores no longer has her own website.   http://stores.ebay.com/hourglassrollers/


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I can't use magnetics, the 2" gray ones have too much give for me and my roller setting skill set.  Because, the French rollers are ultra firm, I was able to get the tautness and tension I needed.  I used 15 2" rollers and pins.  Also, they're seamless, no nubs, protusions or ridges etc. They're instant "Holy Grail" status for me.
> 
> ...



Yes. I should have noted different hair types will have different results. My hair strands are thick and I have a lot of them, so it takes a lot to get my hair "straight" and no roller set will give me silky straight hair, no matter the roller.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

Also, whoa at those hourglass roller prices. They cost almost as much for 24 rollers as the French rollers did. And those came from France! I was toying with the idea of purchasing the white halo rollers, but that's going to be put on the back burner for now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> Also, *whoa at those hourglass roller prices*. They cost almost as much for 24 rollers as the French rollers did. And those came from France! I was toying with the idea of purchasing the white halo rollers, but that's going to be put on the back burner for now.



Girl, I know...I was like , regarding the bolded.  Depending on the size that @AgeinATL wants, she may be able to go with the 1.5" red plastic mesh rollers from Wimex Beauty.  However, they don't come bigger than the 1.5" size.  @toaster, do you believe it's the shape or the plastic that's giving you the results (tension) you want, regarding the halo/hourglass rollers?  Or, both?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 16, 2016)

Ponytail roller set #2: Fail. It ended up super puffy and undefined. Back to the drawing board. At least my hair is nice and stretched for this bun it's about to go in.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 16, 2016)

@toaster @MileHighDiva 

Thank you so much ladies! I so appreciate ya'll!


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Girl, I know...I was like , regarding the bolded.  Depending on the size that @AgeinATL wants, she may be able to go with the 1.5" red plastic mesh rollers from Wimex Beauty.  However, they don't come bigger than the 1.5" size.  @toaster, do you believe it's the shape or the plastic that's giving you the results (tension) you want, regarding the halo/hourglass rollers?  Or, both?


It's definitely the plastic and the teeth. The shape is whatever for me, honestly. I would stick with the plastic Sally's rollers with the teeth except they aren't flat so you can't use clips with them, can only use the plastic covers. I need clips to secure the rollers to my head.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 16, 2016)

@toaster, since @KammyGirl posted her Komaza Analysis results, I'm more mindful of the bumps, ridges, protrusions, and teeth.  I'll try to find the post/paragraph where she was talking about the lil bumps on the perm rods weakening her hair.

Here's a quote from her post:
_"But my trusty perm rod set has to go bye bye. She says the perm rods are causing indentations on my hair which is causing weak spots and ultimately breakage. A lot of breakage!! She says to switch to flexirods. I guess I can do that except the curls are a little different and sleeping in them is a nightmare. I might try pin curls instead."_


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 16, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Ponytail roller set #2: Fail. It ended up super puffy and undefined. Back to the drawing board. At least my hair is nice and stretched for this bun it's about to go in.


What happened?  I thought the ponytails were supposed to keep your roots from being puffy.  It'll come out nice the next time


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened?  I thought the ponytails were supposed to keep your roots from being puffy.  It'll come out nice the next time


The roots are fine. They look like a good blowout. The ends were pretty sleek...until I tried to be like the girl  in this YouTube video and do the saran wrap method. My hair rebelled against the foolishness as soon as the comb touched it. I'll stick to my perm rod sets. I've learned my limitations


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 16, 2016)

@AgeinATL It doesn't provide my hair with more stretch than the other rollers I've used
( magnetic, halo). I believe as @toaster said, it depends on hair texture. My hair does not get straight with a rollerset anyway.

ETA- It did cut down on the drying time though for me which I love because I hate staying under the dryer for a long time.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

@faithva I was about to send the search party because I hadn't seen you in this thread or any of the other threads I lurk in a few days.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> @faithva I was about to send the search party because I hadn't seen you in this thread or any of the other threads I lurk in a few days.


Aw thanks for looking out for me. I'm still here. I'm just not in the mood for hair right now so I'm lurking myself. 

I really thought I posted something somewhere but maybe I didn't.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks @MileHighDiva !! @KammyGirl if you see this can I ask if the komaza analysis  was referring to the band that goes around the perm rods causing indentations? Or was it the rods themselves?

I'll be sure to be on the look out. Most of my sets over the past few years have been with the halo or Sally's rollers with teeth, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 16, 2016)

@toaster  Jen said it was the perm rod itself. She says she suggested flexi rods because they are soft and smooth. I love my perm rod sets though. I am actually going to buy end papers to cover the rod since @MileHighDiva wondered if that would help.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Okay...I am SOOOO much happier with this rollerset than last week's...The foam/coconut oil combo made my hair super soft but I get the hold that I'm looking for. Hopefully, I can make this last for the week!
> 
> View attachment 354319 View attachment 354321 View attachment 354323 View attachment 354325


Very pretty set. What are you doing to maintain it through the week?


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 16, 2016)

I had planned to post in this thread. Put it on my subscribe list and all and then completely forgot about it because I turned my notifications off. Hmm...can I hang out in here with you ladies?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty set. What are you doing to maintain it through the week?



Soooo...last night I threw a satin bonnet on and just went to sleep. Most (95%) of the curls stayed in tact. Tonight, I put maybe 5 flexrods in to re-roll the few that had gotten flat. I put the satin bonnet on and I will sleep as usual...that's the recipe!


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I had planned to post in this thread. Put it on my subscribe list and all and then completely forgot about it because I turned my notifications off. Hmm...can I hang out in here with you ladies?



No. Absolutely not.

Just kidding. Welcome! We're like this:



in here so be prepared for our seeking you out if we don't hear from you.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thanks @MileHighDiva !! @KammyGirl if you see this can I ask if the komaza analysis  was referring to the band that goes around the perm rods causing indentations? Or was it the rods themselves?
> 
> I'll be sure to be on the look out. *Most* *of* *my* *sets* *over* *the* *past* *few* *years* *have* *been* *with* *the* *halo* *or* *Sally's* *rollers* *with* *teeth*, but you can never be too careful.



You have Beautiful Healthy Hair! Plus, it's crack-a-lackin' Don't change your "recipe for success!"


----------



## Janet' (Mar 16, 2016)

@KammyGirl!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> No. Absolutely not.
> 
> Just kidding. Welcome! We're like this:
> 
> ...


 well I'm going to park myself in this thread. Tomorrow is wash day and doing a perm rod set so I'll post then. Everyone's hair is so long and pretty. I'm just trying to make SL over here.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 16, 2016)

@toaster 

Omg am I apart of the family??!


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @toaster
> 
> Omg am I apart of the family??!




It's all fun and games until someone mentions a product they love and you have to buy it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2016)

@KammyGirl Welcome! So glad to have you!

@L.Brown1114 Duh! I thought it was obvious you were in the family!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2016)

My flexi rod set it still holding up. It's day 8 or 9...can't remember.

For the last 2 days, it's been in a high ponytail with all the fallen curls pinned up out of sight (it's alot of them) The camera on my phone sucks unless I'm in good natural light but hopefully yall can see this.



I've been doing 20 minute HIIT cardio every morning (fasted) and sweating like a pig. For some strange reason, the sweat in my scalp mixed with my natural sebum has my roots so freaking soft. Who woulda thunk that?!  I don't fool with my hair on the weekends cause we are always on the go. We are going to breakfast, skating and shopping on Saturday and Sunday's are my rest days so I'll probably wash on Monday.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 17, 2016)

@lulu97 @toaster

Yay!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

@lulu97 Your hair is always gorgeous. Doesn't a quick workout feel so good? Getting your heart rate up and sweating is an excellent start or middle or end to the day. 

I'm happy to say the 3 pounds I gained at Disney have come off. Just in time for this pool party ill be attending this weekend. So wash day will be Sunday evening in case I get wet.


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

With the weather warming up I'm starting to get my yearly wash and go itch. I say yearly because it NEVER turns out the way I want it to, so I don't do it again that year.

I think the problem I have is that I don't use small enough sections. I also need a heavy product because my hair will shrink to my neck if I let it, but because I have so much hair, it never dries.

I'll pull out my denman brush and actually distribute the product from root to tip. Now to decide on what product to use...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> well I'm going to park myself in this thread. Tomorrow is wash day and doing a perm rod set so I'll post then. Everyone's hair is so long and pretty. I'm just trying to make SL over here.


You can hang out with me. I'm NL trying to reach SL. This is the right place for you.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

I was going to do a rollerset for our annual spring dinner next weekend. However, it's supposed to rain all weekend so not sure when I will send again. Maybe I will do one the first weekend in April.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 Your hair is always gorgeous. Doesn't a quick workout feel so good? Getting your heart rate up and sweating is an excellent start or middle or end to the day.
> 
> I'm happy to say the 3 pounds I gained at Disney have come off. Just in time for this pool party ill be attending this weekend. So wash day will be Sunday evening in case I get wet.



@toaster Thank you for the compliment and yes I feel like a super hero after I work out. Like I can take on the world! 

I'm trying to find my way in the fitness area. When I decided to lead a healthy lifestyle, I focused so hard on my eating habits that fitness kinda took a back burner. Doing both at the same time was overwhelming to me. So now that my eating is on point and weight is in maintenance mode, I want to get my fitness level right up there with them. 

Do you mind sharing any work out tips, your schedule, and what kind of work outs you are doing?

For now I'm doing 4 days of cardio and 2 of strength/weights/toning. 1 day of rest. They are very short work outs....usually 20 mins so it seems easy enough to remain in my schedule for the long term.


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

@lulu97 i don't mind at all!

I find the most effective workouts for me are high intensity workouts. My absolute favorite workouts are free and can be found on YouTube. If you go to blogilates.com and sign up for her newsletter (no cost) you get the password to her monthly calendar. The calendar tells you what videos to do each day. I just search the videos on YouTube and get moving. Most of the workouts are body weight only so you just need space to move around. She also has a beginners monthly routine which I highly recommend because the videos can be challenging. Each day on the calendar has 1 hour worth of videos, but I usually did 30 minutes and then stopped. 

The same trainer created a paid Pilates Intensity Interval Training workout that I'm doing right now. It's HARD, but I love it. Each day is 28 minutes and 40 seconds, with a quick warm up and stretching afterwards. I'm on the third week (I'm a few days behind due to vacation) and it's amazing. I feel stronger and I can't wait to restart the program. 

You can find this at piit28.com. It was $40 to download the ebook and access the videos for each routine. 

My ideal workout schedule is 30 hard minutes, 6 days a week, but sometimes life gets in the way. I'm happy if I get 4 workouts a week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 i don't mind at all!
> 
> I find the most effective workouts for me are high intensity workouts. My absolute favorite workouts are free and can be found on YouTube. If you go to blogilates.com and sign up for her newsletter (no cost) you get the password to her monthly calendar. The calendar tells you what videos to do each day. I just search the videos on YouTube and get moving. Most of the workouts are body weight only so you just need space to move around. She also has a beginners monthly routine which I highly recommend because the videos can be challenging. Each day on the calendar has 1 hour worth of videos, but I usually did 30 minutes and then stopped.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this! You rock!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2016)

Third day rollerset in full effect!!! We're trucking along.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 i don't mind at all!
> 
> I find the most effective workouts for me are high intensity workouts. My absolute favorite workouts are free and can be found on YouTube. If you go to blogilates.com and sign up for her newsletter (no cost) you get the password to her monthly calendar. The calendar tells you what videos to do each day. I just search the videos on YouTube and get moving. Most of the workouts are body weight only so you just need space to move around. She also has a beginners monthly routine which I highly recommend because the videos can be challenging. Each day on the calendar has 1 hour worth of videos, but I usually did 30 minutes and then stopped.
> 
> ...


This sounds good. I may have to sign up for this. Right now I'm doing 3 days of cycling and 2 days of tae-bo. I want to keep this up until my first event ride in mid April. However, after that I think I may want to switch it up. I will check this out to see if its a good fit.


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

@faithVA @lulu97 heres an example of a PIIT 28 workout. I always look at the paper and think I'll be fine, but I'm drenched by round 3.

You do each move for 45 seconds and rest for 15 seconds. The blogilates app (iPhone and android) has a timer that's $1.99. I use that and she only allows 10 second rest between rounds!


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?

I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.

Am I being ridiculous?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> Am I being ridiculous?


Are you prone to breakouts? If your skin is sensitive then I don't think its ridiculous. And if it doesn't bother you to use both than why not.

I don't do both but I know I've seen others on this board who do. I'm pretty sure I have seen someone say they wore a scarf, with a bonnet over it and then slept on a pillow case. I would burst into flames if I did all that


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @faithVA @lulu97 heres an example of a PIIT 28 workout. I always look at the paper and think I'll be fine, but I'm drenched by round 3.
> 
> You do each move for 45 seconds and rest for 15 seconds. The blogilates app (iPhone and android) has a timer that's $1.99. I use that and she only allows 10 second rest between rounds!


I've done some tabata before and I really liked it. I just didn't take the time to find enough videos but I'm going to get back to it. I definitely want to build up my upper body.


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you prone to breakouts? If your skin is sensitive then I don't think its ridiculous. And if it doesn't bother you to use both than why not.
> 
> I don't do both but I know I've seen others on this board who do. I'm pretty sure I have seen someone say they wore a scarf, with a bonnet over it and then slept on a pillow case. I would burst into flames if I did all that


My grandma had her knee replaced recently and my mom was staying at her house overnight to help. She said my grandma slept in two scarfs and a bonnet! But that's also probably why my grandma's hair went from a short cut to BSL in what seems like a year. She's not messing around. 

I am prone to breakouts, but I have a really good skin regimen so I think I may not need to wear the bonnet all the time. I'm going to experiment.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> Am I being ridiculous?



I'm prone to breakouts and my satin pillowcase made me look like I was going through puberty again. I washed every 2 days and tried to be careful about oils in my hair but was still getting breakouts so I tossed it. My bonnet doesn't come off at night anyways so the pillowcase wasn't necessary.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> *Am* *I* *being* *ridiculous*?


No, not at all!  I wear a double lined bonnet and sleep on a silk pillowcase.

Stop talkin' bout me @faithVA


----------



## Colocha (Mar 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> Am I being ridiculous?


Nope!
(Probably the only thing I can chime in on here since I don't have rollers with me  )
I sleep in a silk bonnet on a satin pillowcase that I change twice a week. I used to have perfect skin but I've recently become prone to breaking out. Changing the pillowcase any less is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> Am I being ridiculous?


I only sleep in a bonnet but I've been wondering about using my satin pillowcases lately because sometimes my bonnet comes off. I wake up in the morning and sometimes the thing is on the floor behind my bed. Lol


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Are you prone to breakouts? If your skin is sensitive then I don't think its ridiculous. And if it doesn't bother you to use both than why not.
> 
> I don't do both but I know I've seen others on this board who do. I*'m pretty sure I have seen someone say they wore a scarf, with a bonnet over it and then slept on a pillow case*. I would burst into flames if I did all that



I just lurk in here but this just might be me. This is my regular routine  (replace the bonnet with a satin scarf) lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> No, not at all!  I wear a double lined bonnet and sleep on a silk pillowcase.
> 
> Stop talkin' bout me @faithVA


I didn't want to name names but since you volunteered


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 18, 2016)

Current hair length: NL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: usually wear my perm rod sets out.

Current Setting products: a bunch of stuff, mainly taliah waajid curly cream and aloe vera gel

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: My perm rod sets are perfection to me but I would like to get better at magnetics.

How long do you plan to set?: 1x a week at least.

Post a beginning picture: Perm rod set below. I used taliah waajid curly curl cream and taliah waajid setting lotion. I'm trying to use up the setting lotion because I didn't like it but I'm actually surprised with the way my hair feels. It was so hard to get a good picture this morning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ladies! I have a question. Am I the only one sleeping in a bonnet on a satin pillowcase?
> 
> I'm concerned that my hair oils will get all over the pillowcase and that will get all over my face and my face with break out.
> 
> Am I being ridiculous?



I hate satin anything...I feel like I be slipping and sliding all over the place. (Well the real satin and not the BSS satin anyway...those ones are not as slippy)
 I prefer the softness and smoothness of real silk.

Most of the time, I just sleep on a silk pillowcase with my hair in a bun (roller set) or pineapple (flexi rod set)

However if the style is fresh and kind of product-y, I will put a silk scarf on first. Sometimes, If I want to lay down my edges, I'll use my silk headband and just sleep on my pillowcase.

I wash whatever I'm using (by hand) the same day I wash my hair.

Silk is good for your skin so even if my hair is busted, I still use it just for my face. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I only sleep in a bonnet but I've been wondering about using my satin pillowcases lately because sometimes my bonnet comes off. I wake up in the morning and sometimes the thing is on the floor behind my bed. Lol



I hate bonnets. Them joints never stay put. I gave all mine away to my sister about a year and a half ago...she was happy to take them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2016)

@faithVA @toaster I'm using Fitness Blender on youtube. I love them even though I be cursing them out when we are in the middle of HIIT cardio and the girl yells "PUSHHHHH" lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Alright @KammyGirl thats how you join a thread! Lovely hair!

Thanks ladies! I'm going to try just sleeping on my pillowcase and see how that goes.


----------



## Nini90012 (Mar 18, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks toaster! My hair is super coily and I am looking for something that can help with grip and tension. Would that be the halo rollers that you speak of?


@AgeinATL i have pink and white halo rollers i would like to depart with. Ive used them four times and decided my fine low density hair is too fragile for the rollers. If you want to purchase them let me know.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

On my 4th day rollerset. This evening I will play around with pinning some of the curls up. I think Sunday is going to be my official DC day.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I hate satin anything...I feel like I be slipping and sliding all over the place. (Well the real satin and not the BSS satin anyway...those ones are not as slippy)
> I prefer the softness and smoothness of real silk.
> 
> Most of the time, I just sleep on a silk pillowcase with my hair in a bun (roller set) or pineapple (flexi rod set)
> ...


Where do you get your silk headbands? I need them in my life like yesterday.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Alright @KammyGirl thats how you join a thread! Lovely hair!
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm going to try just sleeping on my pillowcase and see how that goes.


Thank you! Let's see if this can last me through the weekend. 

I'm hoping I start retaining better. I'm going to be more gentle and careful this time around. No tight rollers and always use my end papers no matter how annoyed I am with the idea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> Where do you get your silk headbands? I need them in my life like yesterday.



I get my silk ones from here:
http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/dupion-silk-habutai-silk-wrap-ups/wrap-up-black/

I do realize it's expensive for a headband, but I've had this one for 2 years and it feels wonderful. I get all my silk stuff from here (pillow cases, scarves, headbands & beanies) I wouldn't recommend the bonnets as the elastic stretched out too much on the ones I did purchase.

If the headband is too expensive for your taste, then there is a company that sells satin ones for like $8 or $9. I have a lot of those too, but I don't care much for them because they slide off through the night. I only wear them every now and again. The company is called bon bon cheavoux  (sp)?


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 18, 2016)

Nini90012 said:


> @AgeinATL i have pink and white halo rollers i would like to depart with. Ive used them four times and decided my fine low density hair is too fragile for the rollers. If you want to purchase them let me know.



That is so kind of you! But I am going to go ahead and pick up the French rollers. Thanks again for offering!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I get my silk ones from here:
> http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/dupion-silk-habutai-silk-wrap-ups/wrap-up-black/
> 
> I do realize it's expensive for a headband, but I've had this one for 2 years and it feels wonderful. I get all my silk stuff from here (pillow cases, scarves, headbands & beanies) I wouldn't recommend the bonnets as the elastic stretched out too much on the ones I did purchase.
> ...


I am in love with that website!! Everything seems decently priced to me and I like that there's care instructions. I would definitely care more about my "hair lingerie" as the site calls it if I got these. Bookmarked to purchase some things. Thanks @lulu97


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Lol @ dreadlocks curl formers.
> 
> My TGIN twist & curl cream came in the mail! I got a pick too. I looked in my local target because they're supposed to sell TGIN but they didn't have it, so bought it online. Plan to do the horseshoe method this week.
> 
> I opened the TGIN and sniffed it. Smells like VO5 shampoo lol. It's the consistency of a conditioner and slightly tacky. It'll be interesting to see how it performs in my hair. I have a feeling it will work, but curious about whether it will leave residue. Plan to use TGIN on one side of my head and my trusty MopTop curly hair custard on the other half so I can compare the difference in real time. Can't wait til Sunday!




OT: I just got my tgin sample pack. The shampoo was left open and spilled in the pack. I called them 3x with no call back,  so I had to email them. I finally got a response and they will send me out another. They made a potentially bad situation good!
So I had only used the dc and loved it, so I wanted to try the line.

So far.....................not to good.  I put in the leave-in on damp hair, not wet hair as the packet said. I sealed with a mix of the butter cream moisturizer mixed with whipped shea butter mix. My hair feels "coated" and the leave-in made my hair feel somewhat hard.....not a good start.  I have my hair in a rollerset and I am under the dryer.  We will see how this turns out, b/c I am NOT re-washing.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 19, 2016)

@ajargon02 Hope it turns out well for you! I haven't tried their shampoo or DC. the only product I tried was the Twist and Curl Creme. Let us know how you like the other products.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 19, 2016)

Hair cheat day! Did a satin roller set ontop of my old curlformer set I did last Sunday night.
Used-
Moisturizer: Water mixed with Joico conditioner in a spray bottle
Oil: Argan

Results:
 
 

My curls shrink up to shoulder length as usual, but I can tell that my hair is longer because the curls feel heavier. There's a lot more weight in them than usual, so I know that my hair is retaining length from all the extra protective styling and pampering I've been giving to it, like a good hair mommy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 19, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie That Bling tho! 
That is a beau-ti-ful refresh!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 19, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Thanks girl!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @coilyhaircutie That Bling tho!
> That is a beau-ti-ful refresh!



My exact thoughts. BLING!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 19, 2016)

Starting the process of taking out my braids tonight!! 

I should be down by early tomorrow. I bought some jumbo perm rods because I tried rolling my aunts hair with the French bouffant rollers (her hair is the same length as mine) and they only wound once. I could barely tuck the ends in. So until my hair grows I'll be jumbo rolling it and air drying.

I added a picture of which jumbo rollers I'll be using and the video of how I'll be doing it. Except instead of using foam I will be using setting lotion. My hair prefers the lotion, the foam doesn't give my hair any hold and makes it frizzy and tangle


----------



## Janet' (Mar 19, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hair cheat day! Did a satin roller set ontop of my old curlformer set I did last Sunday night.
> Used-
> Moisturizer: Water mixed with Joico conditioner in a spray bottle
> Oil: Argan
> ...


 Pretty!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks @lulu97 @Janet' ! 
Adding aloe Vera juice to my weekly DC has really increased my natural shine.


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm so sleepy! I'm about to get on a plane back home so hopefully I sleep. Planning on grocery shopping when I get back and then doing my hair. It's a mess from the pool party and weekend festivities.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

Quick question:
How do you ladies feel about scrunchies?
I read a while back that they cause breakage and I haven't used them in at least two years. 
I wear my hair in bunned twists and I usually achieve that with either pins or an ouchless barette. It didn't matter then because my twists were too short to look cute in a bun anyway.
Now my hair is long enough for me to do a top knot on my twists with a scrunchie and it looks so cute I don't want to go back to the clip.

*TLDR; *Do you think scrunchies (like Goody Ouchless elastics) cause breakage?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't like elastics, unless they're covered in satin.  Have you considered Goody Spin Pins for your buns?  @Colocha


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2016)

@Colocha I use the scrunchies that look like telephone cords for my buns. They don't leave indentations but occasionally they do get stuck in my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

@rileypak 
Did you ever try and/or use the snappies (sp?) you ordered, during the Holidays? If so, can you give us a mini review?  Are they minimizing breakage for you , compared to using the Ouchless elastics?


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 20, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @ajargon02 Hope it turns out well for you! I haven't tried their shampoo or DC. the only product I tried was the Twist and Curl Creme. Let us know how you like the other products.



Ok, so tgin is NOT for me. I am so glad I got a sample pack. All the products I used (the green tea leave-in,  twist and butter cream) left my hair coated and hard. I am debating re-washing my hair. 

I know I like the dc, bc I used it in the past. I hope I like the shampoo and conditioner though.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, no I haven't used them. I was scared they would tangle up in my hair. Have you used/found satin elastics? Those sound awesome.

@toaster, thanks! I hadn't thought of those. I don't think my hair would like them very much though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Quick question:
> How do you ladies feel about scrunchies?
> I read a while back that they cause breakage and I haven't used them in at least two years.
> I wear my hair in bunned twists and I usually achieve that with either pins or an ouchless barette. It didn't matter then because my twists were too short to look cute in a bun anyway.
> ...



When my hair was shorter, I used to maintain my roller sets by doing 1 to 3 bantu knots and I would secure them with scrunchies. They were more comfortable to sleep in than Bobby pin's and kept the bantu knots secure. I now use ribbon ties, as they work well to secure my top knots or when I'm doing an updo/pineapple. I purchase them from the dollar store...they come about 8 or 10 in a pack for 1 dollar. (can't remember)


----------



## rileypak (Mar 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak
> Did you ever try and/or use the snappies (sp?) you ordered, during the Holidays? If so, can you give us a mini review?  Are they minimizing breakage for you , compared to using the Ouchless elastics?


I totally forgot to do a review on the Snappees!! Thanks for the reminder 

For anyone who doesn't care about too much about a really tight hold/ponytail, they're pretty good. I cover up the snap part and pull it on with ease just like a normal tie. I've also used them as a headband (3 snapped together) when I have curlformers in and had no issues (not a tight pullback but it kept my curls out of my face). Taking it off, I just unsnap and it unwraps right away. Occasionally a stray hair or two get caught in the snap somehow but I usually can maneuver it out with no fuss. 
I haven't seen any breakage from it (that I've noticed) and I normally wear them a week at a time. I reach for my Snappees (and my satin scrunchies for securing buns) more often than my Goody seamless ties.

Summary: be mindful of the snap when applying & as long as a tightly pulled ponytail isn't your goal, I'd recommend them 
Hope that helps!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

@rileypak, thank you for the thorough review.  Maybe, this is an option for @Colocha.

Colocha, I get my satin scrunchies from Ebonicurls.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, thanks! I'll look into them and some satin scrunchies.

@lulu97, I'm interested in those ribbon ties too. I'll have to wait until I'm in the States again to pick up a pack.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Quick question:
> How do you ladies feel about scrunchies?
> I read a while back that they cause breakage and I haven't used them in at least two years.
> I wear my hair in bunned twists and I usually achieve that with either pins or an ouchless barette. It didn't matter then because my twists were too short to look cute in a bun anyway.
> ...


I LOVE scrunchies @Colocha I use silk scrunchies for my hair. Wear them every day to make my buns. The spin pin doesn't work for me. Bought a pack of 20 silk scrunchies on Etsy a while back. Ribbon ties tangle in my hair since they're so thin but silk scrunchies are thick, smooth to the touch and don't leech moisture from my hair.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I LOVE scrunchies @Colocha I use silk scrunchies for my hair. Wear them every day to make my buns. The spin pin doesn't work for me. Bought a pack of 20 silk scrunchies on Etsy a while back. Ribbon ties tangle in my hair since they're so thin but silk scrunchies are thick, smooth to the touch and don't leech moisture from my hair.



!! That sounds awesome too.  Do you remember what site you bought them from?


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2016)

Well I didn't wash my hair. But I learned my lesson and thoroughly detangled with coconut oil. Will set tomorrow after work.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Went to yoga this morning! Keeping up with my Setting sisters that are working out.  Afterwards, applied my DC mixed with aloe vera juice to dry hair and sat under the dryer for 30 min, then washed it out with ACV rinse. Air-dried under my microfiber turbie-twist towel. Snapped a pic of my natural curl pattern. This is my damp hair after taking down it out of the turbie twist. No product in my hair. Twisted it up to run errands before coming back home to do my curl former set


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Found it! @Colocha Made a mistake- was actually  a pack of 12. $10. Totally worth it https://www.etsy.com/listing/113798371/12-silk-satin-hair-scrunchies-black


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Only thing- shipping takes foreeeever since the seller is in Asia. Took like 3 weeks. I personally think it's worth it because normally it's $10 for ONE silk scrunchie here in the U.S. *rolls eyes* Silk is cheaper there than here. I sleep in these silk scrunchies too, they're so comfortable


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie
You are the 

I made it through the whole weekend being all disciplined and stuff.  Resisting sales etc.

Then here you come posting 12 silk scrunchies for $10.  That's an excellent price! Just hit Pay Now


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, Ahhh! That's so perfect. Buying for myself right now. They should be home by the time I get there.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

Noooo! @MileHighDiva took the last one.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Noooo! @MileHighDiva took the last one.


Oh no, I'm sorry!  Here's another listing from the same vendor on etsy.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/204065407/12-satin-hair-scrunchies-custom-made


----------



## Colocha (Mar 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry!  Here's another listing from the same vendor on etsy.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/204065407/12-satin-hair-scrunchies-custom-made


Ahh, thanks! I didn't realize these were silk too. I see she has it in the description.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 20, 2016)

Ahahahaha y'all have me cracking up @MileHighDiva @Colocha Glad everything worked out!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2016)

I have an event to go to so, instead of doing my hair spoil day Sunday, I'm moving it to Tuesday night...


----------



## Colocha (Mar 21, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Ahahahaha y'all have me cracking up @MileHighDiva @Colocha Glad everything worked out!!


Ha ha, yup! Me too.


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm going to use my Pureology shampoo and conditioner for this wash, and when I wash again on Saturday I'll use my Mizani products. 

The Thermasmooth products do help with reversion as my hair poofed in the humidity this weekend, and when I used the Thermasmooth set my hair didn't revert nearly as much.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I want to try a magnetic rollerset this coming weekend. I had all but given up on them because I felt like they were as good as they were going to get for me but I'm ready to try again.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 21, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered two packs of the French rollers (1.6 size). So excited to give them a try because I really would love to get back to rollersetting. Haven't done it yet with my natural hair. Thanks ladies to all of you who helped and answered my questions.


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2016)

@AgeinATL thanks to you I was able to buy those white and pink halo rollers off of a member at a great discount!

Of course I'm still planning on perfecting my wash and go and getting a deva cut, but those rollers need to be in my collection.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Lovely Ladies...Sitting on my bed with my DC concoction and plastic cap. I'm gonna wear a hat tomorrow and tomorrow night I'll rollerset.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 21, 2016)

So my mom did my rollerset. My hair was much longer than I thought it was. It's grown so much! So she rolled my hair with the bouffant rollers. Problem is my moms not used to rolling natural hair, only relaxed. So I know for a fact it won't be smooth but at least be stretched


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So my mom did my rollerset. My hair was much longer than I thought it was. It's grown so much! So she rolled my hair with the bouffant rollers. Problem is my moms not used to rolling natural hair, only relaxed. So I know for a fact it won't be smooth but at least be stretched


It's nice to have someone else do it


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm jealous @L.Brown1114! Your hair looks smooth on the rollers. 

I'm under the dryer with a quick set. Used 16 of my blue hourglass rollers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2016)

I was supposed to wash and set today....didn't happen. I did manage to exercise, do a steam facial and go get a manicure though. I'll do it on Wendsday for sure though.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 21, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I was supposed to wash and set today....didn't happen. I did manage to exercise, do a steam facial and go get a manicure though. I'll do it on Wendsday for sure though.


Lol sounds like you had a full pampering day.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2016)

so......my hair is perfect today.
let me share what i did last night:
cowash with tresemme.
apply miss jessie's leave-in (love it) and elasta qp foam wrap
braided the first inch or so of hair, then set on flexirods. my hair was in quadrants and i had about 4 braids per quadrant so about 16 braids total.

took it down this morning with some serum.
it looked really shrunken so i blasted my roots with my blowdryer on warm while tugging on them.

and it's perfect.  is there an easy way to post pictures on here? i doubt i can still get into my fotki-blast from the past.


----------



## toaster (Mar 22, 2016)

So who's going to order one and report back?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 22, 2016)

@toaster ooooh that looks interesting


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2016)

@toaster Looks like a huge mushroom


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't think that would work with my dryer though! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> so......my hair is perfect today.
> let me share what i did last night:
> cowash with tresemme.
> apply miss jessie's leave-in (love it) and elasta qp foam wrap
> ...



Are you trying to post pictures from your mobile device or desk/laptop?

I post from my phone and there is an "upload file" option below the posting section. I'm not sure how it works on laptops and desktops.


----------



## toaster (Mar 22, 2016)

@MileHighDiva i saw your post in the DC thread. I hadn't seen the key hair visor looking device, but for some reason it cracked me up! We will do and wear anything for our hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> @MileHighDiva i saw your post in the DC thread. I hadn't seen the key hair visor looking device, but for some reason it cracked me up! *We* *will* *do* *and* *wear* *anything* *for* *our* *hair*.


I better go edit/delete that post 

Regarding the bolded,


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> So who's going to order one and report back?View attachment 355113 View attachment 355115 View attachment 355117


I was looking for those. These should shorten your drying time since all of the air stays circulating around your hair.

I will put this on my wish list. I don't have a regular dryer but I want to get one of these while I can still find it.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> So who's going to order one and report back?View attachment 355113 View attachment 355115 View attachment 355117


Looks like a big balloon. Lol Wait so you can attach this to a hooded dryer? Nice to know this is an option because my face gets so hot I don't even close the visor on  my dryer anymore.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ugh. So I air dried because I still haven't gotten around to getting my dryer and it turned out horrible! Super soft, but a frizzy hot mess! Now I gotta co wash tomorrow and do a twist out. Next time I'm doing perm rods


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2016)

I will be getting back to roller setting now that I have a fresh relaxer. I hope to post pics soon.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 23, 2016)

My perm rod set is finished and it's only day 3. I lasted longer than expected since I can't keep a style at all.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So my mom did my rollerset. My hair was much longer than I thought it was. It's grown so much! So she rolled my hair with the bouffant rollers. Problem is my moms not used to rolling natural hair, only relaxed. So I know for a fact it won't be smooth but at least be stretched



Go mom! It's nice to have support!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> so......my hair is perfect today.
> let me share what i did last night:
> cowash with tresemme.
> apply miss jessie's leave-in (love it) and elasta qp foam wrap
> ...




I'm just waiting on the pics...   did you ever find out how to to post? I remember your hair from years ago!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Ugh. So I air dried because I still haven't gotten around to getting my dryer and it turned out horrible! Super soft, but a frizzy hot mess! Now I gotta co wash tomorrow and do a twist out. Next time I 'm doing perm rods



Yeah, I probably spent almost $100 on those conventional rollers...only to realize that perm rods and flexi rods are the way to go for me...you live and you learn, I guess


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

Sitting under the dryer now for about an hour and then I'm going to let it air dry for another two hours before I take the rollers out.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I'm just waiting on the pics...   did you ever find out how to to post? I remember your hair from years ago!


I will post them when I am back on my phone!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Yeah, I probably spent almost $100 on those conventional rollers...only to realize that perm rods and flexi rods are the way to go for me...you live and you learn, I guess



Yeah they are too big to get your roots. They are not good rollers to me. I was doing well with my jumbo perm rod set, I should have just finished that


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't have the energy to do a perm rod set and I don't feel like sleeping in 50+ perm rods so I'm doing a twist and curl this week.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I don't have the energy to do a perm rod set and *I don't feel like sleeping in 50+ perm rods *so I'm doing a twist and curl this week.



This right here is the worse part of the process for me...maybe I can alleviate that part when I get my Pibbs or (dupe)..That way, the only thing I'll be sleeping in are the ones to refresh the curls...


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> This right here is the worse part of the process for me...maybe I can alleviate that part when I get my Pibbs or (dupe)..That way, the only thing I'll be sleeping in are the ones to refresh the curls...


I was thinking about a Pibbs but it won't be until after I move to Arizona and can set up my beauty room.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 23, 2016)

Janet' said:


> This right here is the worse part of the process for me...maybe I can alleviate that part when I get my Pibbs or (dupe)..That way, the only thing I'll be sleeping in are the ones to refresh the curls...


This is what I do. I stopped sleeping in mine mainly because I thought it was to much stress on my hair. Now under the dryer I go, put my bonnet on and separate the next morning.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 23, 2016)

Going to cowash tonight and see if I can do a wash and go for tomorrow then do a perm rod set on Thursday. Thursday is my regular mid week wash day but my scalp is itchy for some reason so I'll get it over with today.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 23, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I don't have the energy to do a perm rod set and I don't feel like sleeping in 50+ perm rods so I'm doing a twist and curl this week.



Do a jumbo perm rod set! (The torquoise and black ones) I only needed 24 to do a whole head!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Do a jumbo perm rod set! (The torquoise and black ones) I only needed 24 to do a whole head!


I have some black ones that I've been trying to use more. I might try them out next week. I need to grab some turquoise ones. I just love my orange and peach ones. They give me the perfect set.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 23, 2016)

toaster said:


> So who's going to order one and report back?View attachment 355113 View attachment 355115 View attachment 355117


I DEF WILL. 
I hate the heat from the dryer getting on my neck, ears, and forehead.


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 24, 2016)

Did my wash, and dc tonight.
Set hair with magnetic rollers. Used Camille Rose coconut leave in, Organix coconut serum, and Elasta QP foam.

A lot going on tonight, so air drying into the morning then will sit under dryer for a bit.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.



Gorgeous!! Look at that bling!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Gorgeous!! Look at that bling!!


Thank you, Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.



@MileHighDiva Woah those curlformers got your roots super straight! Nice set!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.


Beautiful!


----------



## Nini90012 (Mar 24, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Yeah they are too big to get your roots. They are not good rollers to me. I was doing well with my jumbo perm rod set, I should have just finished that


What are conventional rollers? Magnetics? Mesh?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Woah those curlformers got your roots super straight! Nice set!





KammyGirl said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, Ladies!

@lulu97, I considered taking the FHI Stylus to my roots to get them straight straight.  However, I decided against it.  I need this style to get me through Easter Sunday.


----------



## toaster (Mar 24, 2016)

@MileHighDiva how do you like the fhi stylus? Do you think it's comparable to the apalus brush? I've decided if I straighten at home it will be post roller set as that stretches my hair the best. 

@PlainJane if you order that dryer mushroom heat protector please let me know how it works!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

@toaster
I love that thing! I don't have an Apalus, so I can't compare, but they're the same concept.  My flat iron skills are non-existent, so the FHI Stylus is a win for me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Thank you, Ladies!
> 
> @lulu97, I considered taking the FHI Stylus to my roots to get them straight straight.  However, I decided against it.  I need this style to get me through Easter Sunday.



Just like @toaster I have always wanted one of those FHI stylus. I also want another FHI flat iron (I forgot the name but it's the one with the digital temperature on the outside) FHI is hands down my favorite brand for heat styling tools.
However, I know good and well that neither one would get used much


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally washed today.

Detangled on dry hair with Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler

Washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line. 

I had not washed my hair in over 2 weeks so detangling wore me out. I do not have the energy to set, so once I'm done from under my hooded dryer with this DC in, I'll: 

Use a leave in: Either It's a 10 or Redken Anti Snap

A light oil: Shea Moisture Elixir

Put my hair in 2 big plaits with perm rods on the ends. Air dry.

I'll do a flexi rod set next weekend.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 24, 2016)

@lulu97 
I want that FHI Diamond EPS, too!


----------



## toaster (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm going to practice my wash and go tomorrow evening! I've always wanted a deva cut, so I'm trying to figure out how to wear my curls so I can get the cut... and then promptly go back to roller setting. 

I ordered the lottabody curl leave in and gel after a mo knows hair recommendation. I'll try to take my time and apply the gel in sections, and use my denman to get the curls to clump. Will sit under the dryer for about an hour. 

I'll take pictures, but if it's a disaster they will NOT be posted.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 24, 2016)

Totally lurking in this thread... I dont think my hair is long enough for a cute set yet, but I'm learning.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.


   LOVELY!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nini90012 said:


> What are conventional rollers? Magnetics? Mesh?



A lot of people use magnetic. Some people here use the halo rollers. Others use curl formers, flexi rods, and perm rods


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 24, 2016)

Wore my wash and go today and let me just say my hair is angry. I will spray my hair with my leave in mix (water, glycerin, aloe vera juice) and use Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream and do a perm rod set. I have plans this weekend so I hope my hair will last and still look presentable by Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2016)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Totally lurking in this thread... I dont think my hair is long enough for a cute set yet, but I'm learning.


I did my first set at ear length so it doesn't take much hair.


----------



## toaster (Mar 24, 2016)

My little Amazon haul came. Two lottabody products, large satin scrunchies, and a silk scarf. 

I love the scrunchies! They have a really wide opening which is good because I have a lot of hairs. I got the scrunchies and the scarf so I could pineapple my wash and go when I sleep.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I did my first set at ear length so it doesn't take much hair.


Oh wow thanks! What kind of set did you do?

I'm about NL+.. My other issue is that I workout about 4-5 times a week so I'm not sure that my sets will last all week....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Oh wow thanks! What kind of set did you do?
> 
> I'm about NL+.. My other issue is that I workout about 4-5 times a week so I'm not sure that my sets will last all week....


I typically do curlformers because they come out straighter but I've done magnetic rollers as well.

I know I posted pics in the last thread. I will try to find it.

If you are working out outside the home it will be hard to maintain. If you are working out at home just put flexi rods in before you workout to help maintain the style.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Oh wow thanks! What kind of set did you do?
> 
> I'm about NL+.. My other issue is that I workout about 4-5 times a week so I'm not sure that my sets will last all week....



Im on my phone so it's hard to find pics.

This is at EL if even that long
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/posts/19709381/

This is before I hit NL
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/setting-to-success-2015.747771/#post-20905627


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 25, 2016)

@faithVA you used curlformers in the first link? Your set looked great! I've been holding off on trying them because I thought my hair was too short. I was actually coming in here to ask what kind of rollers will get my hair the straightest. This in case I wanted to do a style I would normally blow out first. 

Next week will be a busy one and 2 braids is the easiest still cute style to wear if my perm rod set gets messed up. The only thing is 2 braids looks better on me with less texture. I guess curlformers is the answer. Anywhere on the ground to buy these or just online?


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 25, 2016)

@KammyGirl 

You can get curlformers on the ground from Sallys, but the knockoffs are so much cheaper and perform the same. I bought mine off eBay.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 25, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @KammyGirl
> 
> You can get curlformers on the ground from Sallys, but the knockoffs are so much cheaper and perform the same. I bought mine off eBay.


I just checked amazon too and they look about the same price as Sally's. What are the names of some of the knockoffs so I can search those because I'm feeling cheap.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I just checked amazon too and they look about the same price as Sally's. What are the names of some of the knockoffs so I can search those because I'm feeling cheap.



Do a search for curlformers and the knockoffs will come up. They will come from China but even then, I got mine in about 10 days.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @faithVA you used curlformers in the first link? Your set looked great! I've been holding off on trying them because I thought my hair was too short. I was actually coming in here to ask what kind of rollers will get my hair the straightest. This in case I wanted to do a style I would normally blow out first.
> 
> Next week will be a busy one and 2 braids is the easiest still cute style to wear if my perm rod set gets messed up. The only thing is 2 braids looks better on me with less texture. I guess curlformers is the answer. Anywhere on the ground to buy these or just online?


Yes, I used curlformers for the style in the first link. You have more than enough hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I just checked amazon too and they look about the same price as Sally's. What are the names of some of the knockoffs so I can search those because I'm feeling cheap.


Check the exchange forum too. Someone was selling some and they may still have them.


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2016)

My wash and go came out okay, but I don't love it and I really love my roller set hair.

I'll do a quick shampoo and condition and set again on Sunday.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> My wash and go came out okay, but I don't love it and I really love my roller set hair.
> 
> I'll do a quick shampoo and condition and set again on Sunday.


Did you shingle etc?


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you shingle etc?


I did! This is probably my best wash and go because I used small sections and a denman brush to clump. 

I don't hate it, by any means, it's just not "me".


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 25, 2016)

@toaster, if you ever figure out, please let me know and share your tips. When I tried to do a WNG it was a hot mess.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> I did! This is probably my best wash and go because I used small sections and a denman brush to clump.
> 
> I don't hate it, by any means, it's just not "me".



I totally understand the last part. I used to wear wash n gos often and they looked great and I loved them. I even look back on those pictures like wow my hair looked perfect but these days not so much.

OAN: I straightened and trimmed my hair on a whim. I sprayed my hair with water on Thursday to do my set like I planned and my hair was too flaky with gel from my wash n go so I had to co wash again. My hair was more tangled and also breaking a bit I said forget it I'll just straighten and trim right now. My hair feels much better. Ended up doing my perm rod set afterwards which I know won't last me since it's on straightened hair but it looks ok.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2016)

@KammyGirl, are you doing protein treatments for your breakage?  If so, are you following up with a moisturizing DC?  We need to get your elasticity(moisture/protein balance) on point to prevent breakage.

Beautiful set!


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @KammyGirl, are you doing protein treatments for your breakage?  If so, are you following up with a moisturizing DC?  We need to get your elasticity(moisture/protein balance) on point to prevent breakage.
> 
> Beautiful set!


Thank you!

I was using nexxus emergencee reconstructor conditioner weekly and then dc with Aussie moist 3 minute. Recently I started doing the protein every other week instead of weekly and I guess my hair doesn't like it. I don't know why it feels like I can be doing everything right and still have issues. Should I stay with every week? Should I switch my DC? I hate change. Lol

I was thinking next time I wash I'm going to do the nexxus emergencee treatment for my hard protein. It's time anyway since it's been a couple months and i didnt do it before I straightened. Now I'm wondering if i should wait until i bring my moisture levels back up. Then I'll dc with joico moisture recovery. My hair loves this conditioner but I don't use it regularly Usually only when I use a hard protein.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2016)

@KammyGirl 
What did Komaza recommend, regarding protein and frequency of use, for you?  If your hair responds well to Joico MRC, why aren't you using it more frequently?


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2016)

After I finish eating my chipotle I'm going to hop in the shower and shampoo and condition. I just DC'd yesterday so I'll roll it right up and sit under the dryer.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @KammyGirl
> What did Komaza recommend, regarding protein and frequency of use, for you?  If your hair responds well to Joico MRC, why aren't you using it more frequently?


She did say once a week and then I could go down to every other week. But that was the rec for their protein so not sure if it would be the same for nexxus.

Joico is so hard for me to get on the ground because it's always sold out. When I buy it online I'm always trying to make it last by not using it as often. I should buy up a bunch of jars so I can use freely.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 27, 2016)

@toaster I will.

I thought I found a daily moisturizer but I would rather use something I can buy on the ground. 

What are you ladies using as a daily moisturizer to keep your set moisturized?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> She did say once a week and then I could go down to every other week. But that was the rec for their protein so not sure if it would be the same for nexxus.
> 
> Joico is so hard for me to get on the ground because it's always sold out. When I buy it online I'm always trying to make it last by not using it as often. I should buy up a bunch of jars so I can use freely.



I buy my joico at marshalls for $7.99 *shrugs*


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> @toaster I will.
> 
> I thought I found a daily moisturizer but I would rather use something I can buy on the ground.
> 
> What are you ladies using as a daily moisturizer to keep your set moisturized?



I try to make sure I deep condition with every wash and use a good leave in before I set. Every night I use a light oil (Mizani supreme oil) on my hair, but I don't find I need a water based moisturizer to get me through the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> @toaster I will.
> 
> I thought I found a daily moisturizer but I would rather use something I can buy on the ground.
> 
> What are you ladies using as a daily moisturizer to keep your set moisturized?



I moisturize midweek with Camille Rose Moisture Milk. Depending on how my hair feels, I'll either:

use it straight out the bottle
Or
use my watered down version in my spray bottle and follow that up with a spritz of one of my Shea moisture dry oils


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> She did say once a week and then I could go down to every other week. But that was the rec for their protein so not sure if it would be the same for nexxus.
> 
> Joico is so hard for me to get on the ground because it's always sold out. When I buy it online I'm always trying to make it last by not using it as often. I should buy up a bunch of jars so I can use freely.



I use my Joico MR every other wash (the entire line) It really takes the guess work out of when to use protein treatments. It's super duper moisturizing with the perfect amounts of all.kinds of hydrolyzed proteins. It's simply the best for my hair and I stay stocked up! LOL

If you are having issues finding it, try TJ Maxx. More store always have a pretty decent Joico stash.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I totally understand the last part. I used to wear wash n gos often and they looked great and I loved them. I even look back on those pictures like wow my hair looked perfect but these days not so much.
> 
> OAN: I straightened and trimmed my hair on a whim. I sprayed my hair with water on Thursday to do my set like I planned and my hair was too flaky with gel from my wash n go so I had to co wash again. My hair was more tangled and also breaking a bit I said forget it I'll just straighten and trim right now. My hair feels much better. Ended up doing my perm rod set afterwards which I know won't last me since it's on straightened hair but it looks ok.


I love those big fluffy curls.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 27, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I buy my joico at marshalls for $7.99 *shrugs*





lulu97 said:


> I use my Joico MR every other wash (the entire line) It really takes the guess work out of when to use protein treatments. It's super duper moisturizing with the perfect amounts of all.kinds of hydrolyzed proteins. It's simply the best for my hair and I stay stocked up! LOL
> 
> If you are having issues finding it, try TJ Maxx. More store always have a pretty decent Joico stash.


I have both stores by me and the hair section is always a mish mash mess of crap. Lol I can usually find one jar or two hiding in the wrong section in these stores though. I have a tj maxx near my office and I've never been to their hair section. This one looks much neater than the one by me. Maybe I'll take a trip on my lunch hour and see what they have. I'm ready to stock up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I have both stores by me and the hair section is always a mish mash mess of crap. Lol I can usually find one jar or two hiding in the wrong section in these stores though. I have a tj maxx near my office and I've never been to their hair section. This one looks much neater than the one by me. Maybe I'll take a trip on my lunch hour and see what they have. I'm ready to stock up.



Ok let me know if you have luck finding some. If not, TJ Maxx and the post office is down the street from my house. I would be happy to go snatch you up a few bottles and mail them to you.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Ok let me know if you have luck finding some. If not, TJ Maxx and the post office is down the street from my house. I would be happy to go snatch you up a few bottles and mail them to you.


Thank you! That's so sweet! I'll let you know what I find tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

So I figured out a better way to do my flexi rod sets....on dry already stretched hair! 

A few days ago, I washed and put my hair in a few braids to dry. Took them down the following day and wore it in a low bun for a few days. Today I spritzed each section I was working with, with one spray of water to dampen it...applied a smidgen of Camille Rose Aloe whip butter and got to rolling.

It took me 15 to 20 minutes to roll my entire head instead of 45 minutes to an hour on wet hair.

I used less flexi rods.

It took me 30 minutes under my dryer versus 2 to 3 hours on wet hair.

Win, win WIN!

I got the same if not better results. The curls are more elongated and hella soft. Only downside is I don't think this will last the 10 to 14 days I can get my wet sets to last. That's cool though...my hair was already 3 to 4 days into the previous style so if I get it to last an additional week....I'm cool with that.


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> So I figured out a better way to do my flexi rod sets....on dry already stretched hair!
> 
> A few days ago, I washed and put my hair in a few braids to dry. Took them down the following day and wore it in a low bun for a few days. Today I spritzed each section I was working with, with one spray of water to dampen it...applied a smidgen of Camille Rose Aloe whip butter and got to rolling.
> 
> ...



That's awesome! Naptural85 posted the most gorgeous twist and curl that she did on dry stretched hair. Her hair was sooo shiny. I loved it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Resurrection Sunday, Ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

toaster said:


> That's awesome! Naptural85 posted the most gorgeous twist and curl that she did on dry stretched hair. Her hair was sooo shiny. I loved it.



I just watched it...her hair turned out super cute. It looked like a full perm rod set...like she did it without twisting.

************************************
Anybody else feels this way? These are just some random thoughts that the video gave me.

When I was knee deep in my transition, I loved styles like that on my hair. Braid and curls, twist and curls, bantu knots...I could even do wash and go's.
For same strange reason, I don't like them (on me) now. It's like if my hair is not smooth from root to top in some form or fashion, I'm just not satisfied. And at this point, I don't care enough to try. I feel like my hair life is boring...either roller set, flexi rod set, or 2 big goddess braids in the summer. (I don't even like those anymore...they are just easy to do when it's too hot to roller set)

I'm starting to feel the same with products. I like to keep them to a minimum because if have too many, I get overwhelmed. Like when to use what, what goes best with what etc. And then when I do have alot, I'm suffocating  my strands packing the products on to try and use them up. 

When they say you are maintenance mode...it truly is that. Just satisfied with where you are and doing your best to keep the hair on your head...on your head. This is all so random I know. LOL


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2016)

Yaaaas @lulu97. My wash and go lasted all of 24 hours, and I went back to my roller set. I'm loving my shampoo and conditioner sets, the it's a 10'leave in, and Pantene DC. I've got a ton of rollers for any style I need, and I'm just feeling it. 

I do want that fhi stylus though...


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2016)

PS im waiting for @IDareT'sHair to roller set her hair and straighten her roots with her apalus brush and let me know how that goes. You know, for research purposes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2016)

@toaster

I wish I could rollerset.  Maybe 2017.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been doing Wash and gos for the past week. My hair is not happy being all wild and free. 

I plan on relaxing soon once I'm able to get some clip in extensions and then doing jumbo perm rod sets on my real hair and the extensions


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2016)

Welcoming these ladies into my home. Purchased them from a member who barely used them at a great discount.

I washed them in warm soapy water and then sprayed them down with alcohol.

I probably should do that with my own rollers but... Nah.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 27, 2016)

So I have the option of hanging with immediate family and extended "family" or roller setting my hair....guess who's headed home


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 355667 Welcoming these ladies into my home. Purchased them from a member who barely used them at a great discount.
> 
> I washed them in warm soapy water and then sprayed them down with alcohol.
> 
> I probably should do that with my own rollers but... Nah.



Awwwww you gave those pretty babies a new home! Ain't nothing like some fresh rollers 

I have 4 more packs of the French rollers coming soon. 2 x 1.6 and 2 x 1.4. I'll be coloring next month so I'mma pull out my 2 inch French rollers to get my hair straight the week before I color.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

This is the before and after of my flexi rod set on dry hair.

 
I  haven't separated yet (I will tomorrow)

 Besides yall already know what my flexi rod sets looks like seperated. I think I've posted the results a gazillion billion times.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2016)

Y'all be killin' the set refresh game!
@coilyhaircutie @lulu97


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> This is the before and after of my flexi rod set on dry hair.
> 
> View attachment 355669
> I  haven't separated yet (I will tomorrow)
> ...


Nice. What did you slick your edges down with?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Nice. What did you slick your edges down with?



I used the Eco Styler Argan oil gel the day I washed my hair (around 3 or 4 days ago) As long as I tie my edges down with my silk headband throughout the week, I don't have to reapply. It does leave my edges a lil crispy so I put a little of the SM oil on prior to the gel. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

^^^^Also I never apply my scarf right after the gel. I let it airdry all the way on it's own first...then I just tie it down at night through out the week to maintain it laying flat. Applying the headband on wet hair just makes it stick to my edges...plus I don't particularly like the look it gives. I like the curls and waves to form on their own first and then I just maintain with the headband.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Y'all be killin' the set refresh game!
> @coilyhaircutie @lulu97



I'm new to the refresh game so I wouldn't say I'm killing it just yet but I love your optimism. You keep me motivated...now I feel I can do this! LoL


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> @toaster I will.
> 
> I thought I found a daily moisturizer but I would rather use something I can buy on the ground.
> 
> What are you ladies using as a daily moisturizer to keep your set moisturized?



I use Hydratherma Naturals growth lotion. Just a dab.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Tonight's Curlformer set. I needed my hair straight, so I could dust/trim.


Absolutely stunning! Love it.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Y'all be killin' the set refresh game!
> @coilyhaircutie @lulu97


Aww thanks girl! I think I like my refresh curls more than my fresh curls. My hair is more stretched, so my curls are longer and bouncier ^_^ I only refresh on cheat days though, to minimize manipulation.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter, everyone  hope you enjoyed family, great service, and delicious food.  I washed, DC'ed, and rolled my hair in curlformers tonight. Checked my length...I'm approaching mermaid length in the front !!!  sorry to be TMI but I'm too excited to care lol. My hair is half-way down my boobs in the front. Pretty soon it'll completely cover them and I'll be full mermaid length. Heyyy.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I just watched it...her hair turned out super cute. It looked like a full perm rod set...like she did it without twisting.
> 
> ************************************
> Anybody else feels this way? These are just some random thoughts that the video gave me.
> ...


Uh oh. Seems like you have "the itch" lol. I felt like that about a month ago and you girls reigned me in. I felt so fed up and bored with maintenance mode, that's why I've been having a cheat day a week to keep things exciting. Maybe you could try that  

Something that I want to change down the line but I don't know how...this 60-90 minute set time is starting to get annoying to me. Like how am I going to find the time to do this when I'm married and have kids? I can barely find the time now and I'm 25 and single. How do you ladies do it? I wish I could find a way to smoothen my hair that wasn't such an investment of time. DC-30 minutes. Wash & detangle- 15 minutes. Set- 90 minutes. I need a new natural hair invention that cuts my set time to 15 minutes. Lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 28, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I typically do curlformers because they come out straighter but I've done magnetic rollers as well.
> 
> I know I posted pics in the last thread. I will try to find it.
> 
> If you are working out outside the home it will be hard to maintain. If you are working out at home just put flexi rods in before you workout to help maintain the style.


Thanks, and thanks for the pics!!! The curlformers turned out lovely on you..

I'll just have to try it and see how it goes.  Some days I work out at home, some days I run outside, some days I workout at the gym.... so I'll have to see.


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 28, 2016)

OMG!!! I went to the TJ Maxx near my office and Joico galore!!  They had every joico line there. They had the gold bottles, red bottles and some green bottles for body that I've never seen before. Most importantly they had the moisture recovery conditioner in the liter bottles. The shelf was full but I only got 2 because I have some heels under my desk that need to come home with me today too and I wasn't sure how much I could carry. 

Now my thoughts are to use this line exclusively for a while so I don't mess with my protein balance again. Do you think it would be too much?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 28, 2016)

@KammyGirl 
I love the Joico moisture recovery conditioner. I use it to cowash. I never knew it had protein in it before, good to know. I assumed by the name that it was all-moisturizing


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> OMG!!! I went to the TJ Maxx near my office and Joico galore!!  They had every joico line there. They had the gold bottles, red bottles and some green bottles for body that I've never seen before. Most importantly they had the moisture recovery conditioner in the liter bottles. The shelf was full but I only got 2 because I have some heels under my desk that need to come home with me today too and I wasn't sure how much I could carry.
> 
> Now my thoughts are to use this line exclusively for a while so I don't mess with my protein balance again. Do you think it would be too much?



Depends how much your hair likes protein or not. I think you'll have to trial and error a bit for new products especially the ones with protein


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 28, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @KammyGirl
> I love the Joico moisture recovery conditioner. I use it to cowash. I never knew it had protein in it before, good to know. I assumed by the name that it was all-moisturizing



I'm co washing with the conditioner. I leave a little bit in as a leave in and it keeps my hair soft but doesn't clump my curls like my beloved trader joes nourishing spa


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

> OAN: I straightened and trimmed my hair on a whim. I sprayed my hair with water on Thursday to do my set like I planned and my hair was too flaky with gel from my wash n go so I had to co wash again. My hair was more tangled and also breaking a bit I said forget it I'll just straighten and trim right now. My hair feels much better. Ended up doing my perm rod set afterwards which I know won't last me since it's on straightened hair but it looks ok.



@KammyGirl Good Job!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm late...but this is the rollerset from Wednesday...I have since re-rolled (not washed yet) for another couple of days...


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 28, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Depends how much your hair likes protein or not. I think you'll have to trial and error a bit for new products especially the ones with protein


I guess so. My hair seems to like it but I don't use it regularly. Guess I'll have to see if my hair starts acting up from using it more often. I am not a patient woman at all. Lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 28, 2016)

Lovely set @Janet' !

Glad you found your Joico @KammyGirl !


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I guess so. My hair seems to like it but I don't use it regularly. Guess I'll have to see if my hair starts acting up from using it more often. I am not a patient woman at all. Lol



You'll be fine with the Joico formulation.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 28, 2016)

@Janet' 

Get it gurl!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@toaster @L.Brown1114 Thanks Ladies!!! I feel like with every set, I get better control...


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 28, 2016)

Set today. Did something a lil different. After I took my curlformers down this morning, I rolled my hair on 6 satin rollers for a few hours. Did errands in my headscarf (#noshame LOL). I was _not_ about to let my hard work frizz out. Before I went to work (had a half day), took my hair out of the satin rollers and this was the result. Heyyyyy.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 29, 2016)

I think I found a new product to set with. I don't normally use gels for my perm rod sets but Sunday I used Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee (or something like that) and...I kinda love it. My hair is super shiny and defined. It dried have a slight crunch but I just used a little OGX dry styling oil and ran my hands down my curls to get rid of it. I only separated the curls once, so I'll separate and fluff more tomorrow to see how it really holds up, but so far so good. (Sorry if the pics are huge)


----------



## LdyKamz (Mar 29, 2016)

@KinksAndInk your hair looks gorgeous. I love the color!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @KinksAndInk your hair looks gorgeous. I love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Beautiful! @coilyhaircutie  and I love the color @KinksAndInk


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 29, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful! @coilyhaircutie  and I love the color @KinksAndInk


Thanks you


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you @flyygirlll2 @Janet' !!
^_^


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2016)

[QUOTE
I think I found a new product to set with. I don't normally use gels for my perm rod sets but Sunday I used Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee (or something like that) and...I kinda love it. My hair is super shiny and defined. It dried have a slight crunch but I just used a little OGX dry styling oil and ran my hands down my curls to get rid of it. I only separated the curls once, so I'll separate and fluff more tomorrow to see how it really holds up, but so far so good. (Sorry if the pics are huge)[/QUOTE]

      @KinksAndInk


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey ladies! Sitting here with deep conditioner on my head. I'm trying a reverse wash schedule so that I only have to get in the shower once. I spritzed my hair with water until damp and applied the DC and detangled. Will shampoo it out and condition in the shower again, and then roll.

Since I have my new halo rollers I'm going to slowly increase in size and use the pink rollers which are 1.65 inches.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 2, 2016)

Pre poo with coconut oil. Cowash with V05, and washed with Keracare hydrating shampoo.
Applied Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, now sitting under dryer for 30 minutes.

Going to try Horse shoe method once I rinse dc out.
I picked up Edens Bodywork coconut Shea leave in this weekend. It was on sale at Sally's.
This will be my leave in tonight. 

Than back under dryer I go.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2016)

I just got done coloring my hair, shampoo'ing & now I'm under my dryer deep conditioning. Bout to get my roll on!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2016)

This was my first time using my French Mesh rollers.....it was love at first roll.
I used 16 rollers mohawk style and my set dried in 35 minutes. (I set a timer on my phone to check in 30 minutes but once it went off, I decided to sit back under for an additional 5 minutes just for good measure.




To set, I used it's a 10 as a leave in followed by MoroccanOil serum. Before setting, I also used my TEK brush to get my hair smooth just to make sure I gave the rollers a fair chance to work. They are not slippery like my magnetics so there is very little "pulling and rolling" that I could do to help smooth the hair on the roller....so the TEK brush really helped in that area.

So overall:

Less rollers used, less drying time, straight & bouncy hair.... these rollers get a whopping 10 in my book.





I didn't allow my hair to cool before taking out the rollers so the curls really didn't set. It was intentional. I traditional wrapped my hair to wear it straight for a few days. Excuse the brightness of the pics...I was standing in front of the window. Lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2016)

@lulu97 
 your results!  Excellent review of the rollers!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 3, 2016)

@lulu97 Your set came out beautiful as usual.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Ladies! @MileHighDiva I'm so happy you put us on to these rollers.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Thanks Ladies! @MileHighDiva I'm so happy you put us on to these rollers.


I can't claim responsibility for the "put on" part.  Previous members/posters deserve that credit.  However, I will claim responsibility for blowin' up our Trans-Alantic sistah, @Amarilles. Thank God, she didn't block me!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't claim responsibility for the "put on" part.  Previous members/posters deserve that credit.  However, I will claim responsibility for blowin' up our Trans-Alantic sistah, @Amarilles. Thank God, she didn't block me!



Yes Mrs @Amarilles gone be my sister for life now! She has been amazing!


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 3, 2016)

That set is gorge @lulu97 !!   Why my three packs still staring me in the face...lol I may have to join y'all in here at some point!

But for now,


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

@lulu97


----------



## Janet' (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Sunday Beauties!!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 3, 2016)

Today I used the full Joico moisture recovery line. Why have I not been doing this since the beginning? I shampooed twice, then added the treatment balm and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. I let it sit for another 10 and then went in the shower to rinse. After I rinsed I added the conditioner and let that sit while I showered. When I rinsed my hair it was so soft I felt like I still had conditioner in.

There was practically no hair at all on my hands when rinsing and lately the breakage has been non stop. I didn't even use my shower comb to dentangle just my fingers and my hair is completely smooth and not tangled at all. I added a little bit of Shea moistures coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk while my hair was still soaking wet.

I set on perm rods using taliah waajid crinkles and curls setting lotion and the curly curl cream. I air dried because I had things to do so I still have the rollers in.

I finally found a spray bottle thats spritz instead of sprays so I filled that with my aloe vera juice, water, glycerin and a little oil and I will spritz me hair and nape daily until my set is unwearble. So happy with the way my hair feels. Hopefully the breakage is gone!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 3, 2016)

My lazy butt was supposed to do a perm rod set today but I did another twist and curl. I didn't have time to sit under the dryer and I can't be bothered to sleep in those things lately. I think I'm going to move on to magnetic roller sets and maybe straight hair for a while since it decided to go back to being winter in Michigan. I also need to go buy more flexi rods since I was robbed for my other ones and I don't feel like arguing over who had what. Not worth the headache. These will be locked up. Wondering if I can convince SO to buy me some curl formers. I'll even let him use my 20% off Sally's coupon.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh and I just realized the peach perm rods are rollers I can use to get more stretched, straight hair instead of magnetics since I can't get magnetics right at all. I might have to wait until my hair is longer to get my hair to set the way I want on those. 

In the meantime the peach perm rods do the job. Because of the length of my hair they don't curl my hair in a spiral just in one flat curl (if that makes sense) so I can style however I want on stretched/straight hair without heat.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 3, 2016)

Naughty ladies. Tempted me to pull out my flexi rods and get curling. So I ponytail set yesterday and wore a curly ponytail today. May put it into buns for the night. Looks like I need to recommit to setting.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

@lulu97
You put my bouffant rollerset to SHAME. It's beautiful!!

So I just got a relaxer a few days ago. I co-w ashed my hair today with this new cleansing conditioner I bought from ulta by matrix biology I think? It was $30 from ultra but my hair loves it for some odd reason. I was lazy and just put my hair in two large French braids and will wear my hair like that for a couple of days and the Rock the waves they give me until next Sunday when I can wash and do a jumbo roller set. I will upload pics I promise!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2016)

@KammyGirl That Joico line is amazing huh? I thought I struck gold once I used the balm but Bayyyybeeeee when you use the shampoo, conditioner and the Balm?! The angels start singing the sweetest tunes! 

@L.Brown1114 Awwww thanks Lady
I still have to work on mastering the rollers. The nape of my hair still had a lot of texture to it, and it was hard for me to get a good grip back there. Practice makes perfect so I'mma keep working on it.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2016)

Woohoo everyone is back and actively posting! We went through a quiet spell last week. Nothing like pretty hair to get us back on track.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 4, 2016)

@lulu97 YES!! I was so shocked and amazed. I've used the balm before but my hair was nothing like this. When I set I usually have lost of stray hairs on my hands. This time around nothing! So amazing. I'm sticking to this line. Now I'm wondering how I'm going to get rid of all of my other products. Guess I can use up some stuff doing my mid week cowash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woohoo everyone is back and actively posting! We went through a quiet spell last week. Nothing like pretty hair to get us back on track.



Spring break was last week for the kiddos so we took them on a little mini vacay. I missed yall though and when I could get free, I snuck in the Health & Fitness forum.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Spring break was last week for the kiddos so we took them on a little mini vacay. I missed yall though and when I could get free, I snuck in the Health & Fitness forum.



How am I supposed to make sure I'm sending positive thoughts while you're traveling if I don't know you went anywhere?! 

I'm glad you had a nice getaway! I'm counting down the days until my next escape... I mean... vacation. 

I took a screen shot of your Mohawk placement and I'm going to try it on Friday!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> How am I supposed to make sure I'm sending positive thoughts while you're traveling if I don't know you went anywhere?!
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice getaway! I'm counting down the days until my next escape... I mean... vacation.
> 
> I took a screen shot of your Mohawk placement and I'm going to try it on Friday!




I'm sorry, we just kinda dipped out last minute. Next time, I'mma hafta give my Setting Sisters mo notice! 

Let me know how the mohawk comes out. I'm excited to see your results!!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woohoo everyone is back and actively posting! We went through a quiet spell last week. Nothing like pretty hair to get us back on track.



My bad, I was obsessed with getting down my Asian skincare regimen and what products to use. Now that I have written down exactly what I need I can concentrate on other things. I was in deep y'all.  I thought I had to leave the Asian beauty Reddit for the asian beauty rehab reddit


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> My bad, I was obsessed with getting down my Asian skincare regimen and what products to use. Now that I have written down exactly what I need I can concentrate on other things. I was in deep y'all.  I thought I had to leave the Asian beauty Reddit for the asian beauty rehab reddit


Oh man. Reddit skincare is such an amazing, time sucking place. 

I'm all prepped with my relatively short list for the Sephora sale this weekend but as I watch more YouTube videos the list gets longer. 

I switched birth control methods last week and I'm anxious over how my skin will react.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh man. Reddit skincare is such an amazing, time sucking place.
> 
> I'm all prepped with my relatively short list for the Sephora sale this weekend but as I watch more YouTube videos the list gets longer.
> 
> I switched birth control methods last week and I'm anxious over how my skin will react.



Those products are too expensive for me. I've been doing products like cosrx and softymo. How good is the sale? I'm combination so I'm trying to figure out if I need a cream or just and emulsion and sleeper pack. Stuff like that is keeping me from hitting the "check out" button


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a question for you ladies  Just been wondering. *As you've reached certain milestones in your hair journey (SL - APL - BSL - MBL - WL -HL), how has the experience been the same or different from what you expected?*

I'll go first. At the beginning of my hair journey when I big chopped in 2009, I was *so excited* to grow my hair longer and I thought that once I met certain milestone lengths, _then_ I'd be happy. But it hasn't been like that. Every time I reach a milestone...I'm so unenthusiastic!! LOL When I reached APL a couple years ago I was like, "oh...so this is it?" At the time, that was the longest my hair had ever been, and it was still super anti-climatic. Now that I'm between BSL/MBL, it still feels like my hair is hella short. 

Is this just me?? 

I'm more happy actually doing my hair and enjoying it on a day to day basis than waiting to reach a goal length. Is that weird?

I think part of the reason is because it used to take me so long to reach milestones that by the time I got to a certain length, I would be already so over it ahaha. 

*Tell me how it's been for you ladies!  *


----------



## Colocha (Apr 4, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, 

More things I can weigh in on!!

I didn't even notice when I hit SL. I wore shrunken wash and goes that I wet every day. I only stopped because at one point I decided to actively grow my hair longer and I started trying things like the Curly Girl method, and ACV rinses and protective styling.

I must have been NL or SL when I did. My shrunken afro was pretty high, and uneven looking.

I started taking length check pictures right above APL and investing a lot more time into my hair care regimen. This was also when I stopped using Goody elastic bands, so I found myself experimenting a lot with twisted updos. It was a lot more fun than I expected but I was sad that my twists were always too ugly to wear out. I don't know if I just do them wrong but they look stupid.

When I reach BSL (last year), lol I didn't feel much of anything because my hair still lives in twisted updoes. I don't experiment with them anymore. I just go for a low bun that can be taken down and moisturized and thrown back up.

I do feel the long-hair love when I wear my hair out. I can now achieve a braidout that falls just past my shoulders on non-heat treated hair. When it shrinks up it looks like how my blow dried braidout looked 2 years ago.

Out styles are definitely rewarding.

I guess when I first started I didn't fully understand shrinkage, so I didn't expect to have to grow beyond BSL for it to always feel long. I also didn't expect for my twists to Always Look Stupid!!! Even now that they hit my shoulder and past they look like spider legs. Sigh. And my hair is so thick when out of twists.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 if you're VIB or VIB rouge at Sephora the sale is 15% off. I have only dabbled in Korean skincare products, but I've really enjoyed all that I've used!

@coilyhaircutie I think once I reached waist length I achieved my "hair goals" of having long hair and having nice "out" styles. The first time
I grew my hair out I was length obsessed but never styled it. This time I've been enjoying my hair more and I think that definitely helped as I waited to reach the next goal. Now I'm focused on keeping my hair healthy and happy and cute.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2016)

Waist was really the only length goal that I actively reached for. I just remember being happy that I reached it while still looking fly and not having to rely on wigs, weaves and grandma styles. 

I didn't even notice when I hit hip and my husband pointed out when I hit tailbone. After waist, I cared but not really. These days, I'm more concerned about my hair looking nice and my ends being maintained through regular trims.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 4, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie 

I'm Bsl, for the most parts it's the same. My hands get tired easily when I set or flat iron.
I have to switch my products. Some products that used to work well, just don't anymore. 

Hair gets caught up in all types of things, doors, windows, my arm pits etc.

Different than I expected getting a lot more weave checks now. Especially when the next door neighbor 5 years old yt girl asking DD if my hair is real

Ya'll know her momma was talking about my hair to somebody.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2016)

@Colocha yes!! Out styles are super rewarding and make me feel so accomplished. But since my hair is up all the time to retain length, it's like I don't even get to enjoy the rewards. Lol I can't stand twists either hahaha I feel like I look 5 when I wear twists. 

I never expected to have to grow beyond BSL to feel like my hair was long either, but shrinkage makes me feel like no matter how long my hair is...it's not really long enough bc it doesn't look like it 

@toaster Oooh what kinds of styles do you do? Cute AND healthy? I need the details! I'm hoping (& praying lol) that at WL I finally *feel* like my hair is long. And that shrinkage won't be such a ****** at that stage lol

@lulu97 i feel like that's how I'll be once I reach waist. Vindicated and relieved. Like the last 5 years of healthy hair practices *finally* paid off at long last and I've reached the LHCF promised land lmao 

@bluenvy lol @ weave checks. That's when you know your hair is swanging and blinging.


----------



## toaster (Apr 5, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie my hair is up in a bun most days, but if I ever need to look nice I do a quick half up, half down style or a high pony.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 5, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie I am doing a restart starting back at full SL...but a few years ago, when I reached MBL- I definitely had hairnorexia...When I would post on the forum, and the ladies exclaimed about how nice it looked, I graciously accepted but in my head, I was like, "yeah, it's nice for SL hair" because all I saw was full SL (in my cooky head ). I'm hoping that this time around, I'll be able to "see" what everyone else sees.  I think the only thing that I truly noticed was that my pony was long and as @toaster said, wearing it high made me feel like I had some sort of length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 5, 2016)

Please tell me ya'll watching Black Girls Rock?! Every year I watch it, I get all proud and I am so amazed at the power of us black women! We black girls shole do rock!!!

Ok, hair stuff:
My hair is still in a traditional wrap since my rollerset. It's been cold and windy outside, so I've been rocking my turban. I'll probably do a flexi rod set on this already roller set hair on Sunday for the upcoming week.

I purchased 4 more packs of French rollers. I was able to snatch
2 more packs of the 2 inch
1 pack of 1.6
1 pack of 1.4

I figured since they are being discontinued that I needed to stock up and have back ups to the backups. Plus when I roller set other Ladies hair (family and friends) I can use my magnetics and save my precious French babies for me! LOL

I used that Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque and didn't really care for it. I used one entire jar in a deep conditioning session. My deep conditioners normally last anywhere from 4-8 uses depending on the size so this was definitely a no-go. I returned the 2nd masque I had to Target and exchanged it for It's a 10 leave in...this time I got the silk version. Yum!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 5, 2016)

@lulu97 I just got my stuff from pretty antoinets. I'm so excited. I bought some pillowcases, a scarf in topaz (it's beautiful!), and both a hair wrap and a wrap up. I ordered both because I wanted to know what the difference was and there aren't many pictures of ladies wearing them on the site. They're a little different but I'd probably use them interchangeably as headbands and/or to wrap my hair at night when I wear my hair straight. I love everything! Thanks for putting me onto the site!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 6, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @coilyhaircutie I am doing a restart starting back at full SL...but a few years ago, when I reached MBL- I definitely had hairnorexia...When I would post on the forum, and the ladies exclaimed about how nice it looked, I graciously accepted but in my head, I was like, "yeah, it's nice for SL hair" because all I saw was full SL (in my cooky head ). I'm hoping that this time around, I'll be able to "see" what everyone else sees.  I think the only thing that I truly noticed was that my pony was long and as @toaster said, wearing it high made me feel like I had some sort of length.



@Janet' 
I know EXACTLY what you mean. No matter how long my hair gets, it still feels like shoulder length to me. Part of that is because of shrinkage and part of that is perception. I feel like everything between WL and SL is negligible territory. Go big or go home. 

Let's work on seeing the beauty *and* true length of our hair! I'm not sure where to begin, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey ladies, is anyone in here taking vitamins? If so what kind?

Years ago I took viviscal and hairfinity, but I didn't notice a difference and didn't want to take vitamins solely for hair growth. More recently I took fish oil and probiotics every day, but I stopped for no reason. I try to eat well and exercise, but I decided yesterday to pick up a multivitamin for women. It was hard to find something with good reviews that wasn't loaded with biotin (don't want to break out) and came in a capsule I could swallow. I ended up purchasing Garden of Life Vitamin Code for Women from whole foods last night. If I like them I'll definitely be purchasing from Amazon next time. The serving size is 4 capsules a day, so I took two last night and two this morning. The directions say I can take them with or without food, and I didn't get nauseous taking them this morning with water. 

I'll try to update in 30 days when I'm finished with the bottle.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone in here taking vitamins? If so what kind?



I am currently taking Manetobolism. Bought 3 bottles during her BF sale and I am down to my last bottle. I grew _*almost*_ 2 inches in 2 months. So, decent results. No breakouts, no headaches, no side effects. Next month, I am switching over to Mielle Organics vitamins.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @lulu97 I just got my stuff from pretty antoinets. I'm so excited. I bought some pillowcases, a scarf in topaz (it's beautiful!), and both a hair wrap and a wrap up. I ordered both because I wanted to know what the difference was and there aren't many pictures of ladies wearing them on the site. They're a little different but I'd probably use them interchangeably as headbands and/or to wrap my hair at night when I wear my hair straight. I love everything! Thanks for putting me onto the site!



Awwww I'm so glad you like it. The colors are so rich and my gawd the fabric is just so soft and airy. Silk items are a great hair investment and will last you forever. I've been using the same scarf, headband, pillow case and dome cap for the last 3 years and they are all just like new.

I usually purchase a few items annually even though I have a drawer full on un-opened items  ya know just in case she decides to move on to other ventures...gotta stay ahead of the game.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 6, 2016)

@toaster I'm (occasionally lol) taking Alive Women's Ultra Potency for a multi. They have amazing reviews and were listed as number 1 and 2 on several sites about the best vitamins to take. These are horse pills I say!!! So I am definitely not consistent. Lol

@AgeinATL that Manetobolism sounds good! I might need that. Are the pills a decent size?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Awwww I'm so glad you like it. The colors are so rich and my gawd the fabric is just so soft and airy. Silk items are a great hair investment and will last you forever. I've been using the same scarf, headband, pillow case and dome cap for the last 3 years and they are all just like new.
> 
> I usually purchase a few items annually even though I have a drawer full on un-opened items  ya know just in case she decides to move on to other ventures...gotta stay ahead of the game.



The last part is so true. When I opened my stuff I was like she better never ever go out of business. Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone in here taking vitamins? If so what kind?
> 
> Years ago I took viviscal and hairfinity, but I didn't notice a difference and didn't want to take vitamins solely for hair growth. More recently I took fish oil and probiotics every day, but I stopped for no reason. I try to eat well and exercise, but I decided yesterday to pick up a multivitamin for women. It was hard to find something with good reviews that wasn't loaded with biotin (don't want to break out) and came in a capsule I could swallow. I ended up purchasing Garden of Life Vitamin Code for Women from whole foods last night. If I like them I'll definitely be purchasing from Amazon next time. The serving size is 4 capsules a day, so I took two last night and two this morning. The directions say I can take them with or without food, and I didn't get nauseous taking them this morning with water.
> 
> I'll try to update in 30 days when I'm finished with the bottle.




I alternate between a prenatal vitamin and the Vitacost hair skin and nails vitamin. One day, I take the prenatal then the next day I take the HSN vitamin. Should I ever forget which one to take, (which happens quite often) my default is the prenatal.

My vitacost HS&N vitamins have a balanced amount of daily vitamins, silica, msm & biotin and even fish oil through talipia. It is around $10 for a 2 month supply. Well for me $5, cause I only buy them when there are BOGO. 4 bottles last me well over a year. Do they work or has aided me in hair growth? Probably notBut my nails are hard as a rock!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> The last part is so true. When I opened my stuff I was like she better never ever go out of business. Lol





I ain't playing bout my silk lingerie! lol I just counted a total of 21 items. Lawd!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 6, 2016)

@lulu97 that's a lot of stuff!! That blue is fabulous. I love it!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 6, 2016)

@KammyGirl 

Give it a try! She has fairly frequent sales but if you can, wait until the BF sale. The pills are *very* easy to swallow. They are a capsule so they just slide right on down! I have taken other pills where I was literally gagging trying to choke them down, but these are super easy to take.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

Update on my French roller, roller set. My hair was wrapped since Sunday  Took it down today, brushed it out to remove shed hairs then snipped off a few ssk's. The back is pretty frizzy but hey it's good enough for using zero heat. Think I'mma rock a cute wide crown braid until Sunday.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> The last part is so true. When I opened my stuff I was like she better never ever go out of business. Lol



Great...now I have to buy stuff. LHCF refuses to understand I'm on a budget


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 6, 2016)

@toaster I just started taking the Manetabolism Plus vitamins. I bought two bottles during their most recent sale. I also take Nutra Origin Omega 3-6-9  with Emu Oil and Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm taking and eco drink liquid vitamin. It's not specifically for hair but it seems to be helping. I think the liquid vitamin gets into my system better and is better absorbed. 

If I reach APL this year I will know it was the vitamin.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

This is interesting. The end result reminded me of those old school crimp rollers. Thoughts?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Great...now I have to buy stuff. LHCF refuses to understand I'm on a budget




I mean...I'm not encouraging you buttttttt  *whispers* do it!  Please trust me when I tell you that you will not regret it


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> This is interesting. The end result reminded me of those old school crimp rollers. Thoughts?



I don't like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I don't like it.



I think it's lacking something...I can't put my finger on what that "something" is though. I do like the idea though...it's unique...well meaning I've personally never seen that particular technique.

**********************************
Is it me or does the result look like a fluffy out style? You know like Braid out, twist out, bantu knot out?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> This is interesting. The end result reminded me of those old school crimp rollers. Thoughts?


It looked OK. This also reminds me of those straight plates that person was selling here. Weren't they leaving crimps like this on the hair?


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I think it's lacking something...I can't put my finger on what that "something" is though. I do like the idea though...it's unique...well meaning I've personally never seen that particular technique.
> 
> **********************************
> Is it me or does the result look like a fluffy out style? You know like Braid out, twist out, bantu knot out?



It's too uniform and I never liked crimps. It looks like dry large crimps.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 6, 2016)

@lulu97 I don't like it either. The lady has Beautiful hair though.

@MilkChocolateOne  That's the reason I don't like it too. Resembles large dry crimps.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 6, 2016)

I might do a flexi rod set. I'm going out Friday night with friends. If it comes out right, I'll post pics.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> It looked OK. This also reminds me of those straight plates that person was selling here. Weren't they leaving crimps like this on the hair?



Oh yeah the stretch plates...I remember those. The Internet was buzzing with excitement over them (me included).  Glad I passed them up though. LOL


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Oh yeah the stretch plates...I remember those. The Internet was buzzing with excitement over them (me included).  Glad I passed them up though. LOL


Those darn plates! My sister and I had to wait for our Kickstarter refunds for those.


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2016)

And I had mold in my hairitage hydration products! LHCF will get you sometimes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> This is interesting. The end result reminded me of those old school crimp rollers. Thoughts?


I like how it stretched it out. I think it will look better once the hair starts to separate more and the waves start falling out. It's an interesting idea.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @Janet'
> I know EXACTLY what you mean. No matter how long my hair gets, it still feels like shoulder length to me. Part of that is because of shrinkage and part of that is perception. I feel like everything between WL and SL is negligible territory. Go big or go home.
> 
> Let's work on seeing the beauty *and* true length of our hair! I'm not sure where to begin, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way


I love it and I totally agree!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 6, 2016)

@toaster, I take a One a Day Prenatal Vitamin (nope, not for that reason! I use it as my multivitamin), Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin, and Nail Vitamin, Calcium, and I have a bottle of Manetabolism that I'm using up (I didn't particularly see a difference in hair growth which is why I didn't re-up)...


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 6, 2016)

Toasty! @toaster I take the bougie USDA organic vitamins. I first found them at Whole Foods. 
I buy them from Amazon.com now though. Cheaper so I get more bang for my buck. I like that all the nutrients come from whole, organic fruits and veggies - not chemicals. It's been great for my hair, skin, and nails.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> And I had mold in my hairitage hydration products! LHCF will get you sometimes.



Seriously?! I'm not familiar with that company but I'm assuming it's a kitchen chemist perhaps. Yuck!!!   That should be against the law! Hopefully they are learning better ways to preserve the handmade stuff cause I've come across a few good brands. But Geez Luiz my scalp is burning  just thinking about mold.


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie my vitamins are the same brand as yours! I do like the fruits and vegetables component of the vitamins. I'm not sure what I'm looking for as far as results but I feel good knowing I'm giving myself more nutrients. 

@lulu97 YES! Mold! The worst part for me was that several members posted our experiences receiving brand new moldy products and people kept ordering from the company. I know to take things with a grain of salt on here, but why mess around with mold?


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 7, 2016)

I cowashed last night and for some reason decided to do an oil rinse. I have no idea what made me do that. LOL I liked the way my hair felt afterwards for a minute. I noticed my hair dried really really fast and then my hair was crazy oily. I didn't want to add anything else to my hair so I just used eco styler for my perm rod set and my hair looks good. The curls set well, they are really shiny and I like them. Only thing is when I run my hands through my hair it comes away with too much oil. I didn't even use that much. Again I have no idea why I even did that but I may not do it again for quite some time.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 7, 2016)

Is anyone else in here relaxed? I went into the relaxed thread and they aren't active enough for me 
Plus I like you guys better


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2016)

@KammyGirl im cracking up! I love hair experiments, but they don't always turn out the way we want them to. I bet your hair soaks up the oil as time goes by. 

@L.Brown1114 Honestly? I have no idea if anyone is relaxed! We mostly just set our hair and keep it moving so you wouldn't really know. I would imagine roller sets are an excellent way to keep the hair uniform between re-touches, so come on in.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 7, 2016)

@toaster Last night I was like ummm this is not what I was going for when I decided to oil rinse. Haha. Funny thing though when I took the rollers out my hair was kind of stuck to them because I probably used too much gel. I'm heavy handed with products. But as I was separating the curls no crunch whatsoever because of all that darn oil. Only plus out of the whole thing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Is anyone else in here relaxed? I went into the relaxed thread and they aren't active enough for me
> Plus I like you guys better



I'm feeling like @toaster cause I don't know  It's all about them rollers baby! AND life AND skin AND fitness...just whatever you wanna discuss. 

We love all hair in here...natural, relaxed, transitioning...whatever hair is on your head is gonna get major love up in here


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 7, 2016)

@toaster
*A.M. Supplements:*
-One A Day Women's
-Nature's Bounty Odor Less Maximum Strength Fish Oil 1,400 mg

*Lunch Supplements:*
-Beautifully Bamboo

*P.M. Supplements:*
-Citrical Maximum
-Swanson's Evening Primrose 1,300 mg
-Swanson's Bamboo Extract 300 mg

My doctor told me to stop taking the Citrical and Multi at the same time of day, because you can only absorb so much calcium at one time.

HH, was always OOS for the products I was intrested in.  That saved me from crazytown/mold/PayPal Gate.

@lulu97, you know I love a good hair lingerie stash.  You have to post pix of all of it   This weekend I'll post my hair lingerie stash to the "show your stash" thread, if you post yours.  I've seriously considered changing my alias to CrazyBonnetLady, 

@KammyGirl   Great PA haul! 

@Janet'  I'm happy you're active again on LHCF!  Your posts are always so encouraging and supportive (in all threads)!

@coilyhaircutie  Anti Climatic. Hairorexia is Real.  I covet member's hair that's naturally thick and high density.  I'd be a mess, if I didn't know how to "bring to volume" to compensate for low density.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 7, 2016)

@lulu97 @toaster 
Right! I just meant because I haven't been relaxed in years and I keep treating my hair like its natural. I tried to buy Shea butter lol. But yeah I just wanted to see who was relaxed so I could PM them about their regimen


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97 @toaster
> Right! I just meant because I haven't been relaxed in years and I keep treating my hair like its natural. I tried to buy Shea butter lol. But yeah I just wanted to see who was relaxed so I could PM them about their regimen



My regimen is the same now as it was when I was relaxed & transitioning. I still detangle first, wash, deep condition for 15 to 20 minutes with heat, then roller set. The only difference now is that I only do protein treatments the week before I color (every 4 to 6 months) with Colorful Neutral protein filler. Relaxed/transitioning, my hair required a harder more frequent protein as I was relaxed with bleach (highlights in the crown) Back then I used Aphogee 2 step every 2 to 4 months. 

My other products were kinda all over the place as I was still learning my hair, but now they are solid. 

Did you already relax or are you just weighing out your options? How did it turn out?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2016)

I meant to give yall an update on the Mane Choice Hydrating shampoo & conditioner! I tried it on my hair and they are nice! However, I don't like them nearly as much as my Joico shampoo & conditioner so they will not be a repurchase. I've been using them mostly on my youngest DS hair and it always leave his hair nice and hydrated. I would give them an 8 out of 10. Minus 2 for the smell. It's not bad smelling, but I don't really care for the smell and it lingers. That will surely be my last new hair product tries until my staples have been discontinued  (God forbid) or some other crazy force of nature.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie my vitamins are the same brand as yours! I do like the fruits and vegetables component of the vitamins. I'm not sure what I'm looking for as far as results but I feel good knowing I'm giving myself more nutrients.
> 
> @lulu97 YES! Mold! The worst part for me was that several members posted our experiences receiving brand new moldy products and people kept ordering from the company. I know to take things with a grain of salt on here, but why mess around with mold?


Cool, I just googled your specific vitamins - you have the capsules. 4 is a LOT of pills to swallow lol! With the tablets, I only have to take 1 a day. The tablets might be bigger than the capsules tho


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Cool, I just googled your specific vitamins - you have the capsules. 4 is a LOT of pills to swallow lol! With the tablets, I only have to take 1 a day. The tablets might be bigger than the capsules tho


Yeah, I needed capsules or else I wasn't going to swallow them. I keep them by the nightstand and take 2 when I wake up and 2 when I go to bed.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> My regimen is the same now as it was when I was relaxed & transitioning. I still detangle first, wash, deep condition for 15 to 20 minutes with heat, then roller set. The only difference now is that I only do protein treatments the week before I color (every 4 to 6 months) with Colorful Neutral protein filler. Relaxed/transitioning, my hair required a harder more frequent protein as I was relaxed with bleach (highlights in the crown) Back then I used Aphogee 2 step every 2 to 4 months.
> 
> My other products were kinda all over the place as I was still learning my hair, but now they are solid.
> 
> Did you already relax or are you just weighing out your options? How did it turn out?



Yeah I already did it. She just touched up my NG. The rest of my hair is heat damaged but they both crave the same thing thank goodness (protein and lightweight moisturizers) 
Yeah I think I'll just keep my regemen the same but just use more protein. I'm excited to start rollersetting on a regular basis


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 8, 2016)

I was so tempted to cowash my hair again last night. Because of the oil my curls were almost completely gone. I didn't want to throw off my washing schedule though so I just re-rolled. I'm not doing anything this weekend so I'll leave my hair like this until wash day on Sunday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 8, 2016)

Did a jumbo flexi rod set (on previously roller set hair) by spritzing my hair with a smidgen of water. Followed that up with Camille Rose aloe whip. I used 13 or 14 flexi rods and made sure that they were laying flat so I can sleep in them overnight. Will post results tomorrow.


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice @lulu97 ! I rolled my hair mohawk method and I'm under the dryer now. I do think the mohawk parting helps with using larger rollers. I used my pink halo rollers, 6 down the middle and 4 on each side.

I'll try to take pictures when I take my hair down if I can remember. 

I'm going on a quick overnight trip tomorrow and also need to pack, have dinner, face mask, listen to my audio book.  But it could be worse... I could be at work.


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's a quick picture collage. My hair turned out nice! Dry time was a little longer than normal, but I think I used more leave in.

I may order the entwine couture butter hydrator to moisturize my sets during the week. I'm almost out of my Mizani oil and I remember the entwine butter working well on stretched hair. They cost the same so I'll decide soon.

I attempted cornrows, failed, put some Shea butter on my hair and it's in two Bantu knots.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

@toaster
Girl, that set is luscious!  Thank you for blessing us with , before your weekend trip!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

@toaster Just all the way fly!  
Safe travels and have fun Sis!

*******************************
Even though I positioned the flexi rods flat against my head to sleep in, they were just not comfortable. I ain't about that "get no sleep for a hair style life"   so after about 10 minutes of tossing and turning, I took them out and pulled the curls up into a pineapple. They had been in all day, so hopefully it was enough. We will see upon take down later.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> *A.M. Supplements:*
> -One A Day Women's
> -Nature's Bounty Odor Less Maximum Strength Fish Oil 1,400 mg
> ...




Awww! Thanks! I'm happy to be active again too! I missed you ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Here's a quick picture collage. My hair turned out nice! Dry time was a little longer than normal, but I think I used more leave in.
> 
> I may order the entwine couture butter hydrator to moisturize my sets during the week. I'm almost out of my Mizani oil and I remember the entwine butter working well on stretched hair. They cost the same so I'll decide soon.
> 
> I attempted cornrows, failed, put some Shea butter on my hair and it's in two Bantu knots.



I'm done...


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you @MileHighDiva @lulu97 @Janet' !!

I'm liking doing my hair after work on Friday so I can be free all weekend. Also enjoying deep conditioning before I shampoo and condition, so I only have to get in the shower once.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 9, 2016)

@toaster I saw your beautiful set last night but didn't trust myself to write a coherent sentence since I was on my way home from a night out. Lol it came out beautifully. You all have this set game on lock!

@lulu97 flexis are terrible to sleep in aren't they? I hope your set came out ok.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

Meh it turned out aiight...I'mma need these curls to fall a bit more before it gets to the way I like it.

 

 

 

I'm gonna grow my top layers out a bit more. I'm not feeling that shelf type look when it's curly. I at least want them to be shoulder length when curly and no longer in my nose area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @toaster I saw your beautiful set last night but didn't trust myself to write a coherent sentence since I was on my way home from a night out. Lol it came out beautifully. You all have this set game on lock!
> 
> @lulu97 flexis are terrible to sleep in aren't they? I hope your set came out ok.



Girl yes...pure torture!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 9, 2016)

@lulu97 Girl, those curls are looking lovely! I didn't end up doing a flexi rod set as planned, hopefully next time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

Yesterday, I pre-poo'd with BRB Chair Hair Tea.
-Cleansed with Keracare SLS Free 1st Lather and Hydrating Detangling poos.
-DC'd with ST Magical Molasses Deep-Reconstuctor.
-LCOB'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, & Burnt Sugar Pomade.
-Set using the MileHighDiva method, which is lacing/weaving the hair on a bent flexi rod.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yesss come through @MileHighDiva! Your set came out really pretty


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yesss come through @MileHighDiva! Your set came out really pretty


Thank you, Boo!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Girl, those curls are looking lovely! I didn't end up doing a flexi rod set as planned, hopefully next time.



@flyygirlll2 Thanks Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Yes Diva, I'm loving that method!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva Yes Diva, I'm loving that method!
> 
> View attachment 357231


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @toaster *I'm (occasionally lol) taking Alive Women's Ultra Potency for a multi. They have amazing reviews and were listed as number 1 and 2 on several sites about the best vitamins to take. These are horse pills I say!!! So I am definitely not consistent. Lol*
> 
> @AgeinATL that Manetobolism sounds good! I might need that. Are the pills a decent size?



I'm a lurker and saw this and I have been taking this vitamin for almost a year and it is the best multi vitamin I have ever taken. The most complete. I don't take vitamins for growth but I definitely feel a difference when I run out lol. You are right, they ARE horse size pills! I used to take Beautifully Bamboo, but the ingredients mirror the Alive, aside from the Bamboo so after I finish this bottle, I won't repurchase. I will either purchase bamboo to take by itself or Biotin. I have also started taking a Chlorella/Spirulina supplement so I will see how my new combination goes.
I bought some rollers today to begin rod and roller setting. I've been in twists since January, so I will be peeping in and out of here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH Awww snap...come on in Sis...we would be so happy to have you! Woot Woot!!!!


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2016)

Gorgeous @MileHighDiva !!!

And welcome @NaturallyATLPCH !


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks ladies! I know I had entered this challenge about 2 years ago but I'm determined now to keep it up more frequently. I roller setted ALL THE TIME relaxed, not sure why, going into my 5th year natural, I've only done one roller set. I am excited to experiment with combinations and get better length retention keeping my hair stretched. Plus all I do are twist out fros, so I'm getting a tad bit bored.

I'll try to be more active and post pics. I chopped my hair twice so hopefully I will let it grow out.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't let a day go by without checking on this thread. 
Might just miss some lovely sets.

Beautiful sets @toaster 
@lulu97 @MileHighDiva 

Ya'll make me want do my hair.
It is due for its weekly wash.
 I'll get to it in the morning, with magnetic rollers.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 10, 2016)

@lulu97 @MileHighDiva

Beautiful sets ladies!! You've inspired me to do a flexi rod set tomorrow instead of a perm rod set!! I will post pics Monday and hopefully it will be half as good as you guys


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 10, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I roller setted ALL THE TIME relaxed, not sure why, going into my 5th year natural, I've only done one roller set. *I am excited to experiment with combinations and get better length retention keeping my hair stretched.



This. For me it just seems like it will take so much more effort to roller set my natural hair. I could set my relaxed hair in an hour and 15 minutes. 

I know that it will take a LOT longer to set my natural hair. I have to take more time to gently detangle each section and since my hair is thicker and way more textured, it just seems like it would be more time consuming! 

But, I am determined to get back to roller setting. I got my leave-in, rollers, end papers and clips! 

@toaster how long does it take you to set and what are some tips? 

Ladies, pls post your suggestions for setting your natural hair.  What do you use? How long does it take to set? Tips to make the process go faster and get a smooth set? Thanks!


----------



## toaster (Apr 10, 2016)

@AgeinATL It takes me about 45 minutes to an hour to set. The first time it probably took me 90 minutes, but the more You do it the faster you get at it. I'm going to try and stick to Mohawk parting for my sets, and my tips are to make sure your hair is detangled while you deep condition so that when you have to part it doesn't take too long. I just part with my fingers, so it's not perfect, but it works. 

Also use a leave in with some slip and keep a water bottle nearby!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> @AgeinATL It takes me about 45 minutes to an hour to set. The first time it probably took me 90 minutes, but the more You do it the faster you get at it. I'm going to try and stick to Mohawk parting for my sets, and my tips are to make sure your hair is detangled while you deep condition so that when you have to part it doesn't take too long. I just part with my fingers, so it's not perfect, but it works.
> 
> Also use a leave in with some slip and keep a water bottle nearby!



Awesome tips! I am impressed with how fast you install your rollers! I'd be happy with an hour. Hoping that the larger French rollers will cut some installation time. Thanks for your input!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 10, 2016)

Since my hair is still short, I'm going with a more curly look so I'm going to use perm rods. I'm going to smooth the hair around the roller. Today I'm going to use APB's leave in, Marula Melon and a little gel for extra hold.
I may sub the Marula Melon for Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk, not sure tho.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like it's flexi rod week. I'm going to use them for my set since some of my perm rods have popped and I'm running low and don't feel like using end papers today. 

Yesterday I shampooed and deep conditioned and then put my hair in 2 braids to keep it stretched. Looks like I blow dried my hair. So now I'm going to try to use up the Taliah Waajid setting lotion I have. I'll post a pic either later tonight or tomorrow morning. Flexi rod curls only look slightly different from perm rods on short hair.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH Woman, how in the world did you get those pills down?! I need to learn from you!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 10, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Woman, how in the world did you get those pills down?! I need to learn from you!



Lots of water! All of my other pills are gel capsules, but that's the only horse one .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> I can't let a day go by without checking on this thread.
> Might just miss some lovely sets.
> 
> Beautiful sets @toaster
> ...



@bluenvy Thanks pretty Lady!  Can't wait to see how your set turns out!



L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97 @MileHighDiva
> 
> Beautiful sets ladies!! You've inspired me to do a flexi rod set tomorrow instead of a perm rod set!! I will post pics Monday and hopefully it will be half as good as you guys



@L.Brown1114 Thank you! Ready for those flexi rod pitchas! I bet it's gonna be fire!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

@AgeinATL It takes me around 20-30 minutes to set although I never really time it or focus too much on time. My focus is getting that hair smooth! LOL

I agree with all of @toaster tips. Key things for me are:

Making the time to set. I only wash and set on days where I'm free to take my time. Rushing usually gives me not so great results.
Keeping the hair wet. It will stick to the roller better.
For magnetic rollers, I like the roll and pull method. Roll a few times, pull, roll a few times, pull..repeat until you get to the scalp. This will ensure smooth results.
I like to use a leave in and serum with ultimate slip. My favs are It's a 10 and MoroccanOil serum.
Patience!
Practice! It really does make perfect!

Good luck and know we are here for support!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Since my hair is still short, I'm going with a more curly look so I'm going to use perm rods. I'm going to smooth the hair around the roller. Today I'm going to use APB's leave in, Marula Melon and a little gel for extra hold.
> I may sub the Marula Melon for Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk, not sure tho.



Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2016)

I want to try a flat twist out on previously roller set hair. Prettywitty77 on youtube be rocking them joints. Only problem is...I can't flat twist. My fanga's and brain won't sync up when I try. That's gonna be my next hair style issue to overcome. By the end of the year, I plan on getting it down!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @AgeinATL It takes me around 20-30 minutes to set although I never really time it or focus too much on time. My focus is getting that hair smooth! LOL
> 
> I agree with all of @toaster tips. Key things for me are:
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the tips! You are so right about doing it when you have time.  When I rush, I end up with a bad set and a lot of breakage. Thanks again lulu!!

I am excited! I plan on doing my first roller set on my natural hair next weekend. I will post pictures!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 10, 2016)

I broke my personal no heat challenge last week....twice  
I'm sitting under the dryer now with my curl formers. I added some lotta body to my spray bottle so I hope this turns out okay and not a crunchy mess.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay, so the rods I bought were too big for the type of curl I wanted and wouldn't stay. So I ended up twisting my hair up. But I am going to purchase some sponge rollers (yes, I'm going old school lol) to get the tight curls I want without the fuss of the rods right now.

I'll try again either next weekend or maybe this week if I'm up to it.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thank you @MileHighDiva @lulu97 @Janet' !!
> 
> I'm liking doing my hair after work on Friday so I can be free all weekend. Also enjoying deep conditioning before I shampoo and condition, so I only have to get in the shower once.



I deep condition pre shampoo and condition as well


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Yesterday, I pre-poo'd with BRB Chair Hair Tea.
> -Cleansed with Keracare SLS Free 1st Lather and Hydrating Detangling poos.
> -DC'd with ST Magical Molasses Deep-Reconstuctor.
> -LCOB'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, & Burnt Sugar Pomade.
> -Set using the MileHighDiva method, which is lacing/weaving the hair on a bent flexi rod.



Gawgeous!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 357161 Here's a quick picture collage. My hair turned out nice! Dry time was a little longer than normal, but I think I used more leave in.
> 
> I may order the entwine couture butter hydrator to moisturize my sets during the week. I'm almost out of my Mizani oil and I remember the entwine butter working well on stretched hair. They cost the same so I'll decide soon.
> 
> I attempted cornrows, failed, put some Shea butter on my hair and it's in two Bantu knots.



...That is all!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Meh it turned out aiight...I'mma need these curls to fall a bit more before it gets to the way I like it.
> 
> View attachment 357187
> 
> ...


I love this set too!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 10, 2016)

Lovely sets @lulu97 and @toaster !!


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 10, 2016)

I did my set and let it air dry for hours and then sat under the dryer for a half hour for good measure. I took these out and added a few perm rods to the top to keep the curl because I refuse to ever sleep in flexi rods again. I have my wrap up from pretty anntoinets on and I'll take a pic in the am to show the end result. I have to remember I don't need to do the flexis as tight as the perm rods. My hair felt like it was pulling and now my scalp is sore.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

I see all kinds of hair porn has been happening in this thread in my absence. I'm not sure how I'm supposed to sleep after seeing all of that.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2016)

I did a quick curlformer set on Friday but I didn't take any pictures. I was just trying to stretch my hair for a Marley Bun. Then my hair was too straight so I had to spritz it with some water to get it to match the Marley hair better. The bun turned out well. It was only for a special occasion. I'm back in twist tonight 

I may do another curlformer set in May to dust my ends.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I want to try a flat twist out on previously roller set hair. Prettywitty77 on youtube be rocking them joints. Only problem is...I can't flat twist. My fanga's and brain won't sync up when I try. That's gonna be my next hair style issue to overcome. By the end of the year, I plan on getting it down!


That's my go to style when I want to wear my hair down. And I mean it when I say, if I can learn how to flat twist then anyone can!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Okay, so the rods I bought were too big for the type of curl I wanted and wouldn't stay. So I ended up twisting my hair up. But I am going to purchase some sponge rollers (yes, I'm going old school lol) to get the tight curls I want without the fuss of the rods right now.
> 
> I'll try again either next weekend or maybe this week if I'm up to it.



I feel like sponge rollers would dry your hair out. You don't have any satin rollers? They are very similar look wise


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 11, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I feel like sponge rollers would dry your hair out. You don't have any satin rollers? They are very similar look wise



Nah, the sponge rollers won't dry my hair out. I've used them before with great success and I layer enough product to get the look I need.


----------



## junipertree (Apr 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> *A.M. Supplements:*
> -One A Day Women's
> -Nature's Bounty Odor Less Maximum Strength Fish Oil 1,400 mg
> ...



@MileHighDiva How long have you been taking the Beautifully Bamboo? Any results? Also, any particular reason to take that and the Swamson's Bamboo extract since that's essentially the same (or so I thought)? 

I just recently started taking Beautifully Bamboo so I am curious. TIA!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2016)

junipertree said:


> @MileHighDiva How long have you been taking the Beautifully Bamboo? Any results? Also, any particular reason to take that and the Swamson's Bamboo extract since that's essentially the same (or so I thought)?
> 
> I just recently started taking Beautifully Bamboo so I am curious. TIA!


@junipertree
The Swanson's is only Bamboo Extract.  I've been taking it for awhile.  When I started taking it, I noticed my hair bulbs on sheds got bigger, so I'll always take bamboo, because of that.

I was curious about the Beautifully Bamboo (BB), so I bought a six-month supply, during her BF sale.  The BB is more like a multi/HSN vitamin it has vitamins, anti oxidants, and msm etc.  Plus the bamboo.










ETA: Do you take a daily multi vitamin? If so, I recommend the Swanson's.  If not, I recommend the BB.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 11, 2016)

Forgot to take a pic this morning I was running late. Didn't come out any different than my regular sets so nothing to see here. LOL


----------



## toaster (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm going to attempt to take my nightly dose of vitamins when I get home from work instead of waiting until bed time. I've been having horrible vivid nightmares and I think it's due to the vitamin B in the vitamins.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 11, 2016)

@toaster that's interesting...and terrible. I wonder if that's happened to other people.


----------



## toaster (Apr 11, 2016)

@KammyGirl there have been a few studies associating vivid dreams with vitamin B and MSM. My vitamins don't contain MSM, but I started having these dreams the night after I began my vitamins. I'm hoping taking them earlier in the evening will help.


----------



## junipertree (Apr 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @junipertree
> The Swanson's is only Bamboo Extract.  I've been taking it for awhile.  When I started taking it, I noticed my hair bulbs on sheds got bigger, so I'll always take bamboo, because of that.
> 
> I was curious about the Beautifully Bamboo (BB), so I bought a six-month supply, during her BF sale.  The BB is more like a multi/HSN vitamin it has vitamins, anti oxidants, and msm etc.  Plus the bamboo.
> ...




I do take a daily mv (New Chapter). I guess it's too much to take the BB? I will finish my bottle and get the Swanson's (unless, of course, I groww 2 inches this month )


----------



## Colocha (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm so excited to join you ladies in here once I get home for the summer and to all my packages. 
I've got French and magnetic rollers (and curlformers if the first two don't work out), satin rollers for preserving sets, satin scrunchies, satin bun makers for buns throughout the week, a portable bonnet dryer that can fit all the French rollers, and a new flat iron for smoothing out roots.

Now let's just hope I learn how to roll quick enough.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2016)

Colocha said:


> I'm so excited to join you ladies in here once I get home for the summer and to all my packages.
> I've got French and magnetic rollers (and curlformers if the first two don't work out), satin rollers for preserving sets, satin scrunchies, satin bun makers for buns throughout the week, a portable bonnet dryer that can fit all the French rollers, and a new flat iron for smoothing out roots.
> 
> Now let's just hope I learn how to roll quick enough.


You're going to have X-Mas in July!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 11, 2016)

I had to postpone my flexi rod set due to having to search for them extensively since I just moved. I found them today and plan on doing a set tonight on unwashed hair. Pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> You're going to have X-Mas in July!


I know, I'm so excited!!  Hopefully some passable sets come of it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2016)

I only let my flexi rod curls stay in for 5 days. That's the shortest amount of time I've ever done with curls. My scalp was itchy and my hair was smelly though. Yuck.

All washed, deep conditioned, rolled up and under the dryer! I used 15 french rollers, the usual product combo and only my fanga's to set. My hair was not tangly at all being that my flexi rod curls were not old and didn't have time to tangle.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2016)

Results.

 

 
Applied oil to my ends, Crossed wrapped and silk scarf'ing for the night.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2016)

So I found the silk sponge rollers next to the regular ones I was going to get so I picked up those to try. I got the small ones. Can't wait to try them next wash day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Results.
> 
> View attachment 357647
> 
> ...


Love the shine! Beautiful curls!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Love the shine! Beautiful curls!



Thank you!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 13, 2016)

@lulu97
Beautiful!  Let me put my sunglasses  on, so I can block all this 
I can't wait till you get your other size French rollers.  I know that I'm going to be in set porn heaven!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> Beautiful!  Let me put my sunglasses  on, so I can block all this
> I can't wait till you get your other size French rollers.  I know that I'm going to be in set porn heaven!



LOL! Thanks Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2016)

So back to the vitamins convo we were having a few days ago.

I went to the doctor today to get my blood work results. These jokers had me so scared because they wouldn't give me the results over the phone. I was thinking...Oh God something must be wrong...and I had to wait over a month to get in. I was so stressed out!  They had me worried for nothing!  I got a clean bill of health until my next annual visit. Woot woot!

I took my current vitamins in to ask what he thought about them. Showed him the prenatal vitamans. He asked "Are you pregnant"? Nawl fool was the answer in my head, but I politely said no. He then asked "Are you trying to get pregnant within the next 6 months?" Another polite no was my answer. He said I shouldn't be taking them.

I showed him the HSN vitamins. He wasn't too keen on those either. So I pull this up on my phone as I was thinking of ordering them:

https://m.vitacost.com/products/vitacost-synergy-womens-r-iron-multi-vitamin

And he smiles and says...now that's more like it. If you are going to use vitamins, you would need something more on those lines. He said that's the only type of vitamin I need. So thanks Ladies for bringing up the convo and introducing me to the world of multivitamins. Finally something I feel will benefit my body in every area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2016)

These are the supplement facts that I showed him from the Web site. He did say that I should be fine with taking a half serving a day instead of a full one. Cause Lawd knows I would drive down south and slap my own momma if I had to take 8 pills a day. These pills got red wine extract and 
Resveratrol...hope they make me feel like regular red wine makes me feel. 

Supplement Facts

Serving Size: 8 Capsules

Servings per Container: 30

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value

Vitamin A (100% as natural beta-carotene) Betatene®5000 IU100%

Vitamin C (as calcium ascorbate complex) Advan-C®500 mg833%

Vitamin D (as Cholecalciferol, D3)2000 IU500%

Natural Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopheryl succinate and gamma, delta, beta tocopherols)200 IU667%

Vitamin K1 (as phytonadione)1000 mcg1,250%

Thiamin (B1 as thiamine HCl)50 mg3,333%

Riboflavin (B2)10 mg588%

Niacin (B3 as niacinamide)50 mg250%

Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl)50 mg2,500%

Folic Acid (as folacin)800 mcg200%

Vitamin B12 (as methylcobalamin)500 mcg8,333%

Biotin3000 mcg1,000%

Pantothenic Acid (B5) (as d-calcium pantothenate)50 mg500%

Calcium (as calcium citrate, calcium malate, Advan-C®)500 mg50%

Iron (from ferrous bisglycinate chelate) Ferrochel®18 mg100%

Iodine (as potassium iodide)150 mcg100%

Magnesium (as magnesium oxide)250 mg63%

Zinc (as zinc l-methionine) L-OptiZinc®30 mg200%

Selenium (as l-selenomethionine) Selenium SeLECT®200 mcg286%

Copper (as copper amino acid chelate)1 mg50%

Manganese (as manganese amino acid chelate)2 mg100%

Chromium (as chromium polynicotinate)ChromeMate®400 mcg333%

Molybdenum (as molybdenum amino acid chelate)150 mcg200%

Glucosamine Sulfate (2 KCI)750 mg*

Green Tea Extract 
(standardized to 98% polyphenols, 80% catechins, 50% EGCG)(leaves)500 mg*

Pomegranate Extract 
(standardized to 40% punicosides) (fruit)500 mg*

Acetyl L-Carnitine HCl300 mg*

Alpha-Lipoic Acid300 mg*

Coenzyme Q10 (ubiquinone) naturally fermented200 mg*

Grape Seed Extract 
(standardized to95% total polyphenols)200 mg*

Pine Bark Extract 
(standardized to 95% oligomeric proanthoscyanidins)200 mg*

Turmeric Extract (Curcuma longa)
(standardized to 95% curcuminoids)(root) Curcumin C3 Complex®100 mg*

Quercetin (bioflavonoid)100 mg*

Soy Isoflavones 
(from 150 mg standardized 40% soy isoflavone extract)(soy beans)60 mg*

Red Wine Extract 
(standardized to 30% polyphenols)50 mg*

Resveratrol 
(from Polygonum cuspidatum extract standardized to 50% resveratrol) (rhizome)50 mg*

Lutein 
(from standardized lutein extract)(marigold flower) Lutemax®6 mg*

Black Pepper Extract (Piper nigrum)
(standardized to 95% piperine)(fruit) Bioperine®5 mg*

Boron (as boron amino acid chelate)3 mg*

Zeaxanthin (from lutein extract)(marigold flower) Lutemax®300 mcg*

Natural Mixed Carotenoids
(alpha-carotene,cryptoxanthin, zeaxanthin, lutein) Betatene®175 mcg*

L. Acidolphilus (**)1.5 billion CFU*

B. bifidum (**)1.5 billion CFU*


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 13, 2016)

Ugh can't wait to join you guys...I feel like I can't rollerset shoulder length hair? BUT I'll be wiggin it for the next two months..combined with my growth aids ..hopefully I'll have pics to post soon


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Ugh can't wait to join you guys...I feel like I can't rollerset shoulder length hair? BUT I'll be wiggin it for the next two months..combined with my growth aids ..hopefully I'll have pics to post soon



I can't wait for you to join in too! However, I was able to roller set my hair at shoulder length. I just used smaller rollers for the sides and back, went a little bigger with the crown (as that area was the longest). You can do it!


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2016)

@lulu97 glad you got a clean bill of health! Wow 8 pills a day is a ton, but 4 a day is definitely doable. Please let us know how you like them. 

@angelmilk you can definitely set shoulder length hair. @faithVA was setting when she was ear length, but please join us whenever you feel comfortable.


----------



## Napp (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm coming back to setting my hair. I did the wash n go thing and that didn't work. Then I did the wig thing and that was a bust too. So I think I will try rollersetting and flat ironing my hair to keep it stretched again. I was able to grow my hair the longest in its natural state with this regimen.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 13, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Ugh can't wait to join you guys...I feel like I can't rollerset shoulder length hair? BUT I'll be wiggin it for the next two months..combined with my growth aids ..hopefully I'll have pics to post soon



You can definitely set shoulder length hair! I can set mine and it's shorter than that.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 14, 2016)

@lulu97 your hair is so shiny!! I love it. About your doc and the vitamins I wanted to try prenatal vitamins too but I heard that you weren't supposed to take them if you weren't pregnant. I didn't care and asked my doctor and she just gave me that look like child you know better. Lol 

@angelmilk I'm not even SL yet and I set regularly mostly with perm rods.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Ugh can't wait to join you guys...I feel like I can't rollerset shoulder length hair? BUT I'll be wiggin it for the next two months..combined with my growth aids ..hopefully I'll have pics to post soon


I'm not SL yet and I've been setting for 2 years. And it isn't hard. So it's definitely something you can do. Curlformers are my preferred setting tool but I've also done magnetic rollers and perm rods before my hair was even ear length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2016)

Napp said:


> I'm coming back to setting my hair. I did the wash n go thing and that didn't work. Then I did the wig thing and that was a bust too. So I think I will try rollersetting and flat ironing my hair to keep it stretched again. I was able to grow my hair the longest in its natural state with this regimen.




Welcome back!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 14, 2016)

Those vitamins look pretty good. I guess if I take that one, then I won't need to take anything else considering I take close to 8 vitamins a day anyway .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Those vitamins look pretty good. I guess if I take that one, then I won't need to take anything else considering I take close to 8 vitamins a day anyway .



Plus if your diet is good, you wouldn't need to take them every day. Because of my diet, I get the bulk of my nutrients in already. My doctor suggested that I take half a serving 2 to 3 times a week but anything more than that wouldn't even matter to my body or would be overkill.


----------



## Napp (Apr 14, 2016)

Under the dryer


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 14, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I found the silk sponge rollers next to the regular ones I was going to get so I picked up those to try. I got the small ones. Can't wait to try them next wash day.



Yeah you got satin rollers!! *pumps fist in the air*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 14, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Yeah you got satin rollers!! *pumps fist in the air*


Yes! It's been so long since I've been in a beauty supply store I didn't even know they made them!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 14, 2016)

Ladies, I haven't washed my hair or set in 2 weeks and it's killing me. Work is crazy, and finals are even crazier. I work, go to class, come home, study for 4 hours   My hair is frizzy, busted, and bunned every day. I'm crying on the inside. I want to wash my hair!! But I don't have the 3 hours to deep condition, wash, set ughhh. Even thinking about it makes me tired. AND I have a date this Saturday, and I have no idea how I'm going to make time to wash my hair before that. It's times like these that I wish I had 2a hair. :\ That wash and go flow.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2016)

@Napp take some Pictures of your results!

@coilyhaircutie study hard! If you don't have time to DC before your set just wear a bold lip and draw focus to your face.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

@toaster How is your spring exercise challenge going?! I'm usually in the Health and Fitness forum alot these days *hint hint* (wish you would join us there)!!! I posted pics of my 50 pound weight loss before and after over there as well. Gotta keep fit so we can grow all this hair!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> Under the dryer




How did it turn out? What part of New York are you in? I'll be visiting next month...would love to stop by and get my hair done by you if our schedules mesh together.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster How is your spring exercise challenge going?! I'm usually in the Health and Fitness forum alot these days *hint hint* (wish you would join us there)!!! I posted pics of my 50 pound weight loss before and after over there as well. Gotta keep fit so we can grow all this hair!!!!


Girl... I'm still hitting the gym at least 3 times a week and eating home cooked meals most days. 

But uhm, I'm on the couch waiting for the pizza I ordered to arrive. I'll be in the gym tomorrow morning, I promise!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> Girl... I'm still hitting the gym at least 3 times a week and eating home cooked meals most days.
> 
> But uhm, I'm on the couch waiting for the pizza I ordered to arrive. I'll be in the gym tomorrow morning, I promise!



I'm starting to think Friday is like a universal pizza night all over the US!  My husband just called me talmbout he wanna order a chicken barbecue pizza from Papa John's. Of course he would pick pizza on his only assigned night to cook . I ain't feeling pizza though..I'mma warm up these leftover crab legs and dunk them in some garlic butter sauce.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster How is your spring exercise challenge going?! I'm usually in the Health and Fitness forum alot these days *hint hint* (wish you would join us there)!!! I posted pics of my 50 pound weight loss before and after over there as well. Gotta keep fit so we can grow all this hair!!!!



Can you post a link to the thread? 

I'm actually signing up for weight watchers today!! I'm super excited, I'm doing the whole shabang (meetings, online, working out in conjunction)
It's a bit expensive but I've only seen rave reviews and I'm so tired of being over weight


----------



## Napp (Apr 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> How did it turn out? What part of New York are you in? I'll be visiting next month...would love to stop by and get my hair done by you if our schedules mesh together.



sorry for the delay. i just did a wet set on an old flat iron to give my hair a few more days of the straightness lol these are the results







people at my school were shocked on how fast and neat i set my rollers by myself LOL I steel got it! its only cuz it was straight though....lol

I'm not in the city area yet. I'm more based on long island. I do have an interview with devachan in the upcoming weeks. I hope that works out! wish me luck!


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 15, 2016)

ok y'all encouraged me lol... tonight I'm gonna try my first roller-set on 1 1/2 inch rollers..I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2016)

@Napp , beautiful set, it's full of body!  The fingaz remember, setting on yourself is like riding a bike

@lulu97, lookin' Fab-u-lous lady!  DS, was talkin' bout me bad when he was home on spring break.  I had him bring my knock off Noridic Track machine upstairs for me.  He was absolutely right, I have not used that thing at all, since he moved it for me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Can you post a link to the thread?
> 
> I'm actually signing up for weight watchers today!! I'm super excited, I'm doing the whole shabang (meetings, online, working out in conjunction)
> It's a bit expensive but I've only seen rave reviews and I'm so tired of being over weight



Yay for you! Nothing like looking good and feeling good from the inside out. I've been maintaining between 131 and 138 pounds for the past 8 months. (I'm a tad bit under 5'4) Honestly I don't get too caught up in the numbers though...all I know is that I feel good. I've been trying to post a link to the thread, but for some odd reason, it's not working. If you go to the Health and Fitness forum and click on the Health Thoughts thread, my updates will be there. When I'm not in here, I'm in there! I wanna talk to yall more in there too so come on in and join me!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Napp , beautiful set, it's full of body!  The fingaz remember, setting on yourself is like riding a bike
> 
> @lulu97, lookin' Fab-u-lous lady!  DS, was talkin' bout me bad when he was home on spring break.  I had him bring my knock off Noridic Track machine upstairs for me.  He was absolutely right, I have not used that thing at all, since he moved it for me.



Awwww thank you Sis! I have my eyes on a Stairmaster...trying to convince my husband to buy me one for Christmas...but that price tag though


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2016)

Napp said:


> sorry for the delay. i just did a wet set on an old flat iron to give my hair a few more days of the straightness lol these are the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! I'll be in the Times Square area so it may be kinda far from where you are. Anyway that set is


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 16, 2016)

@Napp your hair look amazing! I know I said you were too far in that thread you posted before but I might have to make a trip. I need somebody to do my hair for me. I'm lazy and just feeling grouchy about my hair. My nape is giving me problems and I have no idea what to do. And my sets are starting to look funky because of it.  I need to get it together.


----------



## toaster (Apr 16, 2016)

Have another 30 minutes of deep conditioning before I shampoo, condition, and set my hair. I'm writing a memo for work, so hopefully I'm productive in my time under the dryer.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful hair and set! @Napp  I wish I lived closer to you... A girl can use a break lol.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 16, 2016)

Can't believe it turned out so well! I used Nairobi foam wrap to set..It is the TRUTH..
However I wanna work on getting my rollers more taught and neat..It has bends in some place
Overall I like it tho!     (sorry the pics are so big I don't know how to make them smaller?)


----------



## toaster (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful sets @Napp @angelmilk !!


----------



## toaster (Apr 16, 2016)

Yaaaas Mohawk method. I used the white almost 2 inch hourglass rollers down the middle and for the back half of the side sections. Used the pink hourglass rollers for the front of the side section.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Current hair length: BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: rollers, curlformers and perm rods 
Current Setting products: leave-in KCKT
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: get past this BSL plateau
How long do you plan to set?: not sure yet
Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Napp (Apr 16, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @Napp your hair look amazing! I know I said you were too far in that thread you posted before but I might have to make a trip. I need somebody to do my hair for me. I'm lazy and just feeling grouchy about my hair. My nape is giving me problems and I have no idea what to do. And my sets are starting to look funky because of it.  I need to get it together.



Lol if you do come out here let me know! I'm currently working on getting a job in a more central place


----------



## Napp (Apr 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 357917 Yaaaas Mohawk method. I used the white almost 2 inch hourglass rollers down the middle and for the back half of the side sections. Used the pink hourglass rollers for the front of the side section.



#goals

I am gonna wash, dc and set my hair tonight now


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2016)

Good GOD....I just can't take all this beautiful hair up in here!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Can't believe it turned out so well! I used Nairobi foam wrap to set..It is the TRUTH..
> However I wanna work on getting my rollers more taught and neat..It has bends in some place
> Overall I like it tho!View attachment 357905 View attachment 357907 View attachment 357909   (sorry the pics are so big I don't know how to make them smaller?)



Dang girl you showed out on that set. And don't worry about your pics being too big...we get a better chance to see all that beautiful hair! We likes em big round these parts!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2016)

@toaster Beautiful!!!!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 16, 2016)

@toaster love your results! How does it last through the week? 

I think using lottabody helped my results. It's been a week and my hair isn't fuzzy yet. I'm tired of having my wash day on the weekends. Hopefully I can get my routine trimmed down to where I can set after work.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sitting under the dryer with the bouffant rollers. It took exactly 24 rollers. They barely fit under my pibbs. I hope to be dry in about an hour and a half.

Gripe: when I attempt to "roll, roll, pull" these things tug and snap at my hair. They aren't as smooth as magnetic and my coils got caught in the "roughness". Suggestions? Do y'all use end papers? 

They were fairly easy to install and I set in about an hour but I won't be using them much if I don't find a way to stop the snapping when rolling. 

Will post pictures once dry.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 16, 2016)

@angelmilk your hair came out so good. And you were thinking you couldn't set!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Sitting under the dryer with the bouffant rollers. It took exactly 24 rollers. They barely fit under my pibbs. I hope to be dry in about an hour and a half.
> 
> Gripe: when I attempt to "roll, roll, pull" these things tug and snap at my hair. They aren't as smooth as magnetic and my coils got caught in the "roughness". Suggestions? Do y'all use end papers?
> 
> ...



The French rollers are not slippery when wet like the magnetics so the roll, roll, pull repeat method doesn't work. I like to place the roller near the end of my hair, wrap my ends around the roller, place my finger on the end of the hair to keep it layed down on the roller and roll with my finger still holding the ends down. I move my finger once the roller have doubled over and met up with it. Then I pull a tiny bit to make sure the ends lay flat. That's about as much pull as I get with the French rollers. Hope all that wasn't confusing!


----------



## toaster (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you ladies!!

@PlainJane ill try to take pictures of how my hair holds up over the week. I don't use any setting product so my curls drop. I do moisturize my hair at night and sleep in two Bantu knots so my hair is "reset" every night in loose waves.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> The French rollers are not slippery when wet like the magnetics so the roll, roll, pull repeat method doesn't work. I like to place the roller near the end of my hair, wrap my ends around the roller, place my finger on the end of the hair to keep it layed down on the roller and roll with my finger still holding the ends down. I move my finger once the roller have doubled over and met up with it. Then I pull a tiny bit to make sure the ends lay flat. That's about as much pull as I get with the French rollers. Hope all that wasn't confusing!



This was VERY helpful lulu!! I will try your method when I use them again in a couple of weeks. Thanks for your tip!


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 16, 2016)

@lulu97 @KammyGirl  Thank you guys! Finally found my 'thing'.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 16, 2016)

@angelmilk, your results are beautiful and your roller placement is awesome!

@toaster, Slayin' the set game as usual,


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I completed my first roller set on my natural hair. I did several things wrong, but I know how to correct them for my next attempt.

1. I really do like the French rollers. Their sturdiness helps get the hair taut onto the roller which really helped get my hair fairly smooth. Placement can be tricky since they are so large, but I figured it out.
2. I may have to use some type of serum to minimize frizz.
3. I use a tangle teezer to get my hair smooth before installing the roller. I may have to invest in the new one for thick hair.
4. I have to remember that my natural hair takes longer to dry. I sat under for an hour just to see if my hair would be dry and it wasn't. My hair needs about an hour and a half.

Overall, I am happy that I tried it and cannot wait to try it again. I love stretching my hair with curlformers but I prefer this method because it is easier to style from a roller set. With curlformers you have to work the curls out first which isn't easy to do.

Well, here is a pic. It ain't on y'alls level but I think I did ok for my first time!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 17, 2016)

@AgeinATL Good job on the first try! Hair looks lush.


----------



## toaster (Apr 17, 2016)

It looks great @AgeinATL !


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

Napp said:


> sorry for the delay. i just did a wet set on an old flat iron to give my hair a few more days of the straightness lol these are the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You set turned out beautifully. It's so smooth. Looks more like you flat ironed it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Can't believe it turned out so well! I used Nairobi foam wrap to set..It is the TRUTH..
> However I wanna work on getting my rollers more taught and neat..It has bends in some place
> Overall I like it tho!View attachment 357905 View attachment 357907 View attachment 357909   (sorry the pics are so big I don't know how to make them smaller?)


Your set turned out great. I'm glad you decided to give it a chance.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> It looks great @AgeinATL !



Thanks!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Good job on the first try! Hair looks lush.



Thanks girl!!! I'm trying!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Well, I completed my first roller set on my natural hair. I did several things wrong, but I know how to correct them for my next attempt.
> 
> 1. I really do like the French rollers. Their sturdiness helps get the hair taut onto the roller which really helped get my hair fairly smooth. Placement can be tricky since they are so large, but I figured it out.
> 2. I may have to use some type of serum to minimize frizz.
> ...



Wow! It turned out really good. So smooth too and your roots got pretty straight.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 17, 2016)

That's gorgeous @AgeinATL ! Especially for a first try!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks @lulu97 and @Colocha !!!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 17, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks @lulu97 and @Colocha !!!


Forgot to ask, how did you wind up placing the rollers? I know most ladies can only fit ten or twelve in.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 17, 2016)

@AgeinATL, look at all of dat thick and lush hair   You're not scared of tangle teazers?   set!

ETA: Did you use the SSI Coco Cream to set with?


----------



## toaster (Apr 17, 2016)

@lulu97 have you ever used the it's a 10 silk express leave in? I used up my 4 oz regular leave in container and almost panicked but I found a 2 oz container in my hair cabinet. That should last me a long time, but I'm considering getting the silk express version when I'm done. It's supposed to aid in faster drying time so I'm curious.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 have you ever used the it's a 10 silk express leave in? I used up my 4 oz regular leave in container and almost panicked but I found a 2 oz container in my hair cabinet. That should last me a long time, but I'm considering getting the silk express version when I'm done. It's supposed to aid in faster drying time so I'm curious.



The last time I went hair product shopping, I could have swore I purchased the silk it's a 10 leave in but it was the keratin one. I have no idea how that happened. ...probably because I had an army of kids with me and I was rushing!  But no I haven't tried the silk one just yet.  I Have maybe 1 or 2 uses of the regular leave in and then I will break open the keratin one. Honestly I've never felt much of a difference between all of them, so I just usually grab what's in stock...they all kinda feel the same on my hair. Maybe the silk one will be different? It will be the next one I pick up for sure though


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi ladies!
So I've decided to install magnetic rollers to stretch my hair for a twist bun instead of my satin spongies.
I guess I'll post what it looks like before I throw it in a bun.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL, look at all of dat thick and lush hair   You're not scared of tangle teazers?   set!
> 
> ETA: Did you use the SSI Coco Cream to set with?



Thanks MHD!! 

I have loved the Tangle teezer ever since I bought it a couple of years ago. Nothing detangles and smoothes my hair better BUT I do not use it often. As a matter of fact, I pulled it out after months of not using it just to roller set. I would reserve it just for roller setting.

Yes ma'am! I used the Shescentit leave in. Excellent slip and my hair dried soft and silky.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Forgot to ask, how did you wind up placing the rollers? I know most ladies can only fit ten or twelve in.



Girl, as a card-carrying member of the Big Head Coalition, I had no issues finding space! I used the Mohawk method. I used 10 going in the Mohawk and 7 on each side.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 17, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, as a card-carrying member of the Big Head Coalition, I had no issues finding space! I used the Mohawk method. I used 10 going in the Mohawk and 7 on each side.


 Aw well. Unfortunately I don't think I'm a member.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

Ya'll got me wanting to wash and set so bad...but alas my arms are sore and I have zero energy to tackle my hair at the moment. This is why it's important to be in some type of hair challenge...the inspiration alone will keep you motivated! I'll try and get it done some time this week or weekend!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, as a card-carrying member of the Big Head Coalition, I had no issues finding space! I used the Mohawk method. I used 10 going in the Mohawk and 7 on each side.



Not the big head coalition Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I've decided to install magnetic rollers to stretch my hair for a twist bun instead of my satin spongies.
> I guess I'll post what it looks like before I throw it in a bun.



What size are you using to set? My step daughter is home from college this week and of course the first thing she requested is for me to set her hair. I'm thinking of going out and purchasing some 1 inch rollers (her hair is in between shoulder length and apl) She likes it bone straight though so I'm sure I'll have to flat iron her roots too. I'm excited to play in someone else's hair outside of my own though


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't upload the pic for some reason but I'm using a combination of large and extra large rollers @lulu97 .

What are you all using to set? Foams? Setting Lotions? Spray Leave Ins? Gels?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 17, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I can't upload the pic for some reason but I'm using a combination of large and extra large rollers @lulu97 .
> 
> What are you all using to set? Foams? Setting Lotions? Spray Leave Ins? Gels?



I use It's a 10 leave in and MoroccanOil serum to set. However I'm not looking for hold...just slip. I can moisturize throughout the week for moisture...but for the initial set...I'm all about the slip.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I use It's a 10 leave in and MoroccanOil serum to set. However I'm not looking for hold...just slip. I can moisturize throughout the week for moisture...but for the initial set...I'm all about the slip.



Same here. Foams and setting lotions tend to make my hair difficult to manage and hard to comb through. Like lulu said, I care more about slip to avoid breakage than I do about hold. I use Shescentit's coco creme leave in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 17, 2016)

Okay cool, so just make sure I use something with slip.


----------



## toaster (Apr 17, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH i see everyone answered your question but I wanted to pipe in and say I agree with something slippy. I can't use setting lotions because they make my hair hard and hard to comb. The it's a 10 leave in is


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH i see everyone answered your question but I wanted to pipe in and say I agree with something slippy. I can't use setting lotions because they make my hair hard and hard to comb. The it's a 10 leave in is


I see It's A Ten come up a lot in here. I will definitely add that to my list (or go out and buy it) #pjlife


----------



## Napp (Apr 18, 2016)

I tried setting my hair the other day on my new bouffant rollers and the set came out nice. But then I tried to put on my soft bonnet dryer and the rollers didn't fit! I was like 







So I ended up buying a used hooded dryer on eBay. I will wait until I get it before I start setting again


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2016)

At that GIF! @Napp


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 18, 2016)

@Napp  LOLLLL! Im done with you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2016)

My vitamins came in today!


I decided to get the multivitamins in the version without the iron since it had potassium and the other one didnt... plus this version was BOGO. I just purchased the iron seperate. And of course, you can never order something from Vitacost without grabbing some liquid stevia. Yum


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2016)

@Smiley79 Welcome!!!


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2016)

@Smiley79 its definitely a challenge for anyone that rollersets! Your perm rod set is lovely!

@lulu97 glad your vitamins came! I've been taking mine for two weeks and have no adverse reactions to report. I remedied my nightmares by taking the second set of pills a few hours before bedtime.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 18, 2016)

@toaster Thank you girlie.  yes I'm glad I found this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 18, 2016)

*Current hair length: NL (I did my third semi big chop back in October due to color damage)
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Small Satin Rollers, small to medium magnetic rollers to style in a stretched bun
Current Setting products: CHI Keratin Leave In, APB Leave Ins, any other leave ins with slip
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Better length retention on stretched hair
How long do you plan to set?: I will alternate between sets, sets into a bun, and twist outs

I'll post pics later.*


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

Finally roller set yesterday. I missed last week wash session due to crazy overtime at work.

I used Nupur henna, washed that out with Head & shoulders moisturing shampoo, followed up with a bottle a Vo5 strawberry n cream.
Dc with Aussie Moist 3 minutes with heat.

Once I rinsed out dc, I moisturize with Edens bodywork coconut Shea leave in, and put Elasta Qp foam on top.
  Here are pics.
Oh and I'm having a girl ya'll!
Five more months to go


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2016)

Woo baby @bluenvy is going to be our little roller setting mascot!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

Let's get it!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Finally roller set yesterday. I missed last week wash session due to crazy overtime at work.
> 
> I used Nupur henna, washed that out with Head & shoulders moisturing shampoo, followed up with a bottle a Vo5 strawberry n cream.
> Dc with Aussie Moist 3 minutes with heat.
> ...



So pretty and congrats on having a baby girl!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 18, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Finally roller set yesterday. I missed last week wash session due to crazy overtime at work.
> 
> I used Nupur henna, washed that out with Head & shoulders moisturing shampoo, followed up with a bottle a Vo5 strawberry n cream.
> Dc with Aussie Moist 3 minutes with heat.
> ...


 
Congratulations on your soon to be bundle of joy!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you ladies  @lulu97 @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 18, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Finally roller set yesterday. I missed last week wash session due to crazy overtime at work.
> 
> I used Nupur henna, washed that out with Head & shoulders moisturing shampoo, followed up with a bottle a Vo5 strawberry n cream.
> Dc with Aussie Moist 3 minutes with heat.
> ...



Awww congrats on having a girl!!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats! @bluenvy


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you for sharing/updating us, regarding the !  Congratulations @bluenvy!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks again ladies!
No problem @MileHighDiva you called me out on it lol.
 Thanks hun


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ladies what should I do to my hair at night(the picture above)...my hair frizzes extremely easily so I'm nervous about what it will look like in the morning. So far I have been putting the rods in each night. And I thought the pineapple method is for longer hair so I'm unsure of any other ideas of how to preserve my hair for the next day. TIA


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 19, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what should I do to my hair at night(the picture above)...my hair frizzes extremely easily so I'm nervous about what it will look like in the morning. So far I have been putting the rods in each night. And I thought the pineapple method is for longer hair so I'm unsure of any other ideas of how to preserve my hair for the next day. TIA


I've seen some ladies do more than one pineapple.  I'll try to find a pic. I just wear a double lined bonnet and gently bantu knot or spin pin my hair.

ETA: I bumped a thread with ladies wearing more than one pineapple at night.  I don't know how to C&P a link to the thread on my "Speak & Spell."

Hopefully, someone else will pipe in on how they maintain their curls/style.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 19, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies what should I do to my hair at night(the picture above)...my hair frizzes extremely easily so I'm nervous about what it will look like in the morning. So far I have been putting the rods in each night. And I thought the pineapple method is for longer hair so I'm unsure of any other ideas of how to preserve my hair for the next day. TIA


Sometimes I do like @MileHighDiva said and I'll put in a few pineapples. My hair is very short so most times I can get away with just putting my bonnet or sleeping with nothing on a silk/satin pillowcase and then picking out in the morning. This is why I use gel or something with hold so my curls stay. When I do the pineapples the curls are usually starting to mess up and I'm trying to hold onto it for longer. I just tie them loosely with ouchless ponytail holders.


----------



## toaster (Apr 19, 2016)

@Smiley79 i sleep in two Bantu knots secured with small Bobby pins.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 19, 2016)

Great ideas. Thanks ladies.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 19, 2016)

@Smiley79 


This may be helpful.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks @AgeinATL !!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


----------



## toaster (Apr 19, 2016)

I hope your recovery goes smoothly @Janet' !


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 19, 2016)

@Janet' Hope you feel better.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 19, 2016)

Get well soon, @Janet'!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

@toaster @flyygirlll2 @Colocha Thanks Ladies  The surgery was "textbook" but the recovery process just to get in a boot is 5 to 6 weeks, so I suspect you will be seeing a lot more of me these few weeks...once I get this pain management under control!


----------



## halfindian (Apr 19, 2016)

Speedy recovery @Janet'.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 19, 2016)

Was checking curly Nikki's website and came across this video in one of her posts.


Really informative. I bought big perm rods but my hair has varied lengths the back is too short. Will get smaller ones to try them out.

Questions ladies:

1) which set dries faster perm rods or flexi rods?

2) which set gives the best results on transitioning hair?

3) what products give the best hold?

For now I prefer my flexis over rollers with clips and the large perm rods I purchased. I find I get smoother and silkier results from the flexis. Still looking for a setting product. Gel dries my hair and sometimes my foam wrap does not dry. Really want to try smaller perm rods though. Especially as I want to transition long term.


----------



## toaster (Apr 19, 2016)

@halfindian i didn't roller set while transitioning but I'll page @lulu97 for help!

For me, the key to fast drying sets is not using too much product. Layering a leave in, curl cream, and gel is going to take forever. I would stick with a leave in and a product for hold if you want to wear your curls. I know naptural85 does well with flaxseed gel.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 19, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...



Hope you have a speedy recovery @Janet'


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2016)

@halfindian I would do flexi sets over perm rod sets. I couldn't perfect the perm rod sets. I just could never get a good grip at the roots, so resorted to cheat sets. (Braid the hair and put the perm rod set on the last 6 or so inches). I like flexi rod sets because I get more tension at the roots.

I always go lights on my products, otherwise my hair takes forever to dry. You could just use a leave in with slip and a light holding cream. As long as you do the sets on wet hair, you will have a bit of hold anyway.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2016)

@Janet' Wishing you a speedy recovery as well with no complications


----------



## halfindian (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks @toaster. I use leave in and foam wrap or lottabody setting lotion. I'm also confessing that I don't do my sets on wash day so maybe previously applied products are keeping them moist. I notice you ladies set on wash day. I have flaxseed in the fridge I'll give them a try when I'm not feeling too lazy. 

Thanks @lulu97. I too have problems getting tension at the roots with perm rods. Like the idea of cheat set with perm rods. I was considering leaving the twists and just curling the ends as a no manipulation style.

Thanks so much for your advice lovelies. I want to add sets to my go to styles but laziness and when it isn't laziness, busyness and when it's none of the above wanting sexiness for the hubby prevents me. I'm quick with my sets though. I've been setting from inside my mother's womb (used to set my mother's short hair on little blue magnetic rollers and my aunts hair on bigger ones with clips) and also really good with using end papers, so I can do my entire head quickly. Lol but still lazy to start. Lol.


----------



## toaster (Apr 20, 2016)

@halfindian if I'm ever feeling lazy my go to style is 8 flat twists with perm rods on the ends. I get a uniform curly style with 1 hour drying time. Lasts a full week, too. 

I considered that setting because I was using perm rods.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like a workable idea @toaster  and I think it can meet the sexiness requirement if done neat. Lol sexy is a must with very few exception days.

Your drying time is under a dryer? I normally leave my sets overnight. Bought a bonnet dryer but my blow dryer is too big for it. I'll need to invest in a blow dryer and another bonnet dryer for sets and DC/steams.


----------



## toaster (Apr 20, 2016)

halfindian said:


> Sounds like a workable idea @toaster  and I think it can meet the sexiness requirement if done neat. Lol sexy is a must with very few exception days.
> 
> Your drying time is under a dryer? I normally leave my sets overnight. Bought a bonnet dryer but my blow dryer is too big for it. I'll need to invest in a blow dryer and another bonnet dryer for sets and DC/steams.


Oh yes. I dry all my sets under my Pibbs. But I bet the twists would dry over night. Again, I only use leave in, but since it's a wet set I have curls/waves all week. 

At night I would sleep in two large flat twists to refresh.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2016)

Just finished finger detangling and slathering my hair with Shea Moisture Manuka honey masque. Will do an overnight prepoo, then wash and roller set tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2016)

I used a mix of the French rollers and my magnetics (on the shorter layers and my kitchen area)

 

I used all MoroccanOil products with the exception of the overnight pre-poo which I should have skipped because my hair is weighed down and not as fluffy/light as I would like it. 

It's hard to tell in the first pic where I'm in the light by the window, but you can definitely see it in the 2nd one.

 

 

Ever since I stop pre-poo'ing, I was getting the most banging sets. The last 2 wash days, I included it back in out of sheer laziness and my hair ended up weighed down and flat. *In my Kevin Hart's voice* I learned today! Go back to just finger detangling first and proceed on to the wash process. It's crazy how we *as in me* try to force stuff on our hair when all it needs is the simplest process to thrive.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 21, 2016)

Y'all are on to something..I'm gonna use something with slip next time instead of a foam wrap...My hair was a little crunchy this week..
If I just use my aphogee pro vitamin leave in will I be ok?


----------



## Napp (Apr 21, 2016)

I got my new dryer! Now its going to be on like popcorn!


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2016)

@angelmilk If that leave in works for your hair, and you set on wet hair, I think it would be great to use for a set!

Woohoo @Napp! Glad you got your dryer!

Last night I went out with friends so when I got home I dutifully moisturized my hair, did my nighttime skin care routine, and took my vitamins. I thought about my setting sisters and didn't want to disappoint you by skipping my routine.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2016)

@toaster your new avi is everything! I know you posted that pic in here but I had to say it again. Just beautiful.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2016)

@KammyGirl


----------



## Napp (Apr 22, 2016)

My dryer's visor came broken

I taped it together though but I am going to complain to the seller.

I'm currently under the dryer with my first try of the horeshoe flexi rod set. I will post pics when I'm done!


----------



## Napp (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't really like the results...too poofy. I'm disappointed. I used alot of setting foam but got a soft set. hmph I don't know if this will even last a night. Plus I look like a flapper from the twenties or something LOL the curls are so tight. I'll try to work with this for a few days.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 22, 2016)

@Napp I love it. But I like tight curls. 

The seller for your dryer should replace it no problem right. When I got mine from sundry I dropped the darn thing putting it together and cracked the visor in half with my clumsy self. Lol I sent them a picture and they sent me a replacement part right away.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2016)

@Napp I like it too! I think we are hard on ourselves.  I was showing my sis my latest roller set results and telling her how unsatisfied I was. She told me I was being silly because her straight hair didn't even come close to my roller set hair. Made me feel much better. Any way....your results are


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey @Janet' hope you get back on your feet in no time

As always beautiful set @lulu97 

I love it too @Napp 
Not only is it a great look, it looks cut into an cute bob. 
I see what you mean about with an oldie style, but you def have its renewed version. Nice work!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi @Napp. I hear what you are saying about the tight curls but in all honesty I love it too. Looks like a great cut and super set, from this angle anyway. Gonna have to do more to convince me this was a flop.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2016)

@Napp, I like tight curls. I think it looks great. It will loosen up over time. Hopefully it will last you and you will find a great way to preserve the curls.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2016)

Moisturized with Camille Rose Moisture Milk and added Shea Moisture lavender dry oil to my ends. I put my hair in 5 flat twists and pinned the twists up in a low bun type protective style. Looking forward to killing the exercise game this upcoming week so I wanted my hair up and out the way. I'll take my hair down and wear it out next weekend.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi ladies! Today is wash day and set day! I think I'm going to use my small magnetic rollers and just do a curly rollerset with a leave in and gel (SM High Porosity gel).

Or I may do my twist bun for another week. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh let me ask another question, when you all are drying your roller sets, are you drying on high, med, low, cool, etc?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh let me ask another question, when you all are drying your roller sets, are you drying on high, med, low, cool, etc?



My dryer temperature is set to 150 and on the higest air flow setting. It goes up to 176, so I guess that would still fall in the medium setting perhaps? When summer hits, I usually turn the temperature down to 100. The set is usually 80% dry after an hour so I'll airdry the rest of the way.

So,
Fall through Spring: Medium heat
Summer: Low to no heat


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh let me ask another question, when you all are drying your roller sets, are you drying on high, med, low, cool, etc?



I have a bonnet dryer and I dry on high cool or low heat and my hair dries within an hour.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 24, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, did you ever get your scrunchies from MaySilk? She shipped mine almost four weeks ago (and says to expect to wait 4 weeks), but I've been getting kind of antsy since she didn't give any tracking information.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry for not updating, I've been in a funk. Also I am not enjoying my relaxed hair like I thought I would. I forgot about that grainy look I hated so much and how high maintenance it is compared to my natural hair. I think I was just resenting the heat damaged version of it.

My cousin is 5 years natural and her hair made me appreciate mine. It took me 3 hours to simply co wash, detangle, and do a twist out. That only takes me 45 minutes. Her hair took an hour to detangle, twice the twists and products I do/use, and the twists didn't even take because she needed a definer while my hair holds a twist out like it is its full time job! Made me realize how low maintenance my natural hair was.

Sooooo I'm chopping and rocking Salonges look. So I will be here for complimenting people! Lol but I won't be rollersetting for quite some time


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for not updating, I've been in a funk. Also I am not enjoying my relaxed hair like I thought I would. I forgot about that grainy look I hated so much and how high maintenance it is compared to my natural hair. I think I was just resenting the heat damaged version of it.
> 
> My cousin is 5 years natural and her hair made me appreciate mine. It took me 3 hours to simply co wash, detangle, and do a twist out. That only takes me 45 minutes. Her hair took an hour to detangle, twice the twists and products I do/use, and the twists didn't even take because she needed a definer while my hair holds a twist out like it is its full time job! Made me realize how low maintenance my natural hair was.
> 
> Sooooo I'm chopping and rocking Salonges look. So I will be here for complimenting people! Lol but I won't be rollersetting for quite some time



That's such a cute cut! I'm sure you are rocking it well.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @MileHighDiva, did you ever get your scrunchies from MaySilk? She shipped mine almost four weeks ago (and says to expect to wait 4 weeks), but I've been getting kind of antsy since she didn't give any tracking information.


Yes, it took a minute, but they showed up in the mail one day, a week or so ago.  Maybe, you can convo her to see if there's a tracking # available.  Let us know when they turn up.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Yes, it took a minute, but they showed up in the mail one day, a week or so ago.  Maybe, you can convo her to see if there's a tracking # available.  Let us know when they turn up.


Thanks, I'll let you guys know when they do.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 24, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh let me ask another question, when you all are drying your roller sets, are you drying on high, med, low, cool, etc?



I do medium for about an hour and then 30 minutes on cool.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> That's such a cute cut! I'm sure you are rocking it well.



Thank you!! I have the exact facial shape and amount of fat on it as Jill Scott and I am really nervous about having that short of hair, but I think I can pull it off!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thank you!! I have the exact facial shape and amount of fat on it as Jill Scott and I am really nervous about having that short of hair, but I think I can pull it off!



Yess honey Jill Scott is beautiful! No need to be nervous. I rocked a short pixie cut for years and I loved it. You gone be on fire.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 24, 2016)

So I decided to set my hair on the medium rollers using the CHI Keratin Leave In again. I really like this stuff, I think someone mentioned it in here a while back and that's when I purchased it. Super slippy and my hair was really soft the last time I used it.
Under the dryer now but will end up sleeping in them to air dry. Will twist bun it in the morning before work.

That It's A Ten is still on my radar though


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 24, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yess honey Jill Scott is beautiful! No need to be nervous. I rocked a short pixie cut for years and I loved it. You gone be on fire.



Thank you


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 25, 2016)

@Smiley79 came out great! How long do you get out of a set like that? I'm wondering if my perm rod sets will last longer or shorter has my hair gets longer. 

P.S. I love your blouse. Just my style.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

@KammyGirl  Awww Thanks Kammy. It only lasts a day...by the nest day they get frizzy and puffy. Again, I'm really new to this so I may not be using the correct product combination yet AND I need to work on my unraveling. So once I nail that, I'm sure it will be able to last longer...but for now, I'm only at one day girl, lol.  (And thank you, the blouse is from Express (in-store), they had a bunch of them on clearance, go check and see if they still have more.)


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ladies can you help me with putting together a few product combination ideas? Below are products that I have in my stash._ (I'm thinking about purchasing the Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter) _ I always get confused when it comes to the sequence in which I apply products for perm rods/flexi rods, etc.

Spray bottle with H2O, KCNT and Coconut oil
Oyin Hair Dew
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Shea Moisture Raw conditoner

Olive oil
Coconut oil

BB Foam Wrapping (no alchohol)
ORS Curling pudding
Argan Eco Styler
EVOO Eco Styler
Whipped shea butter that I whipped myself


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 25, 2016)

So I've decided that I don't like setting foam for my perm rod sets. My curls are soft and bouncy but I have a feeling that they won't last long. I'm going back to gel for the smaller rods and I'll use the foam when I set on larger rollers.


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 25, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> So I've decided that I don't like setting foam for my perm rod sets. My curls are soft and bouncy but I have a feeling that they won't last long. I'm going back to gel for the smaller rods and I'll use the foam when I set on larger rollers.


I notice the same. I don't get good hold when I use a setting foam. I really like Taliah Waajid's setting lotion because my hair always feels really soft BUT I always have to use more perm rods for maintenance as the days go on. 

@Smiley79 I'm not a pro or anything but I definitely think using a gel for perm rod sets will get you a few extra days. When I use eco styler my hair can last for nearly an entire week. But again my hair is short so it might be different for me. KCKT and Argan eco styler would be my pick. In fact, I have both of those at home and I think I'll use them next time I set! I don't normally use oil because my hair gets weighed down and greasy easily but I think oil is a good idea to avoid crunch when using eco styler.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks @KammyGirl I will try that combination. I have never used gel for setting my hair. (Gel traumatized me when I used to attempt wash and go styles and the white film never went away, lol) But Im kind of excited to give it a try and see how it works with perm rods.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 25, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies can you help me with putting together a few product combination ideas? Below are products that I have in my stash._ (I'm thinking about purchasing the Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter) _ I always get confused when it comes to the sequence in which I apply products for perm rods/flexi rods, etc.
> 
> Spray bottle with H2O, KCNT and Coconut oil
> Oyin Hair Dew
> ...


Almond jai is bae. I think everybody needs this. It's the only thing I use for my twist n curl. I get my best perm rod sets with Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee. It's a looser gel than Ecostyler so I would say dilute the Ecostyler a little to reduce crunch and possibly prevent the white cast.  And I'd probably use what you have in your spray bottle and only use a tiny bit of additional oil on take down. OGX dry styling oil minimizes frizz for me. I use it under my gel and again on take down. My hair is left soft, shiny and bouncy. I have fine hair that can get greasy quick but this oil is perfect and never weighs my hair down even when I'm heavy handed.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Out of curiosity, the products that I would use for a twist out/braid out are not the same that I would use for a perm rod/flexi rod? does it not matter? I need the breakdown plz.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Almond jai is bae. I think everybody needs this. It's the only thing I use for my twist n curl. I get my best perm rod sets with Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee. It's a looser gel than Ecostyler so I would say dilute the Ecostyler a little to reduce crunch and possibly prevent the white cast.  And I'd probably use what you have in your spray bottle and only use a tiny bit of additional oil on take down. OGX dry styling oil minimizes frizz for me. I use it under my gel and again on take down. My hair is left soft, shiny and bouncy. I have fine hair that can get greasy quick but this oil is perfect and never weighs my hair down even when I'm heavy handed.



If I get it, I'll let you know how I like it. My hair is fine/med as well, and low density so I have to watch my heavy hand too. At the same time though, my hair likes creamy products, so it's a little tricky sometimes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm experimenting with gel combinations as well, starting next week for my curly sets.

I have the SM High Po gel and Pure Oils by Silk Elements gels, as well as Eco styler, etc. I know the only hold I'll get with a curly set is a gel.


----------



## toaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi ladies! I am slammed with work but will set my hair tonight. I'll try to respond to posts while I'm under the dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 25, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Sigh...my front always behaves. But the back looks like I got into a fight and lost....smh.
> Oh well, I'll keep on trying till I nail it. Maybe I need to try a different product.
> 
> _Notes: Misted hair lightly for liquid moisture, a little SM Raw Shea to moisturize w/cream, ORS Curling Pudding to set perm rods. Try to separate each curl a little less. Maybe that's what caused the batch of frizz and loss of definition.
> View attachment 358933 View attachment 358915 View attachment 358917 _


Your hair looks lovely @Smiley79! So soft and fluffy.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Colocha (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy birthday, @faithVA!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 25, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Out of curiosity, the products that I would use for a twist out/braid out are not the same that I would use for a perm rod/flexi rod? does it not matter? I need the breakdown plz.


It depends on the product. What do you normally use for your twist outs? I know that if I use a creamy leave in under the DE gel then I can do a twist out without my hair being super crunchy and stiff. If I use a liquid leave in then I can set with it, but a creamy leave in is too heavy for the set because the sections are smaller. I'm not sure how the almond jai would work for a perm rod set but I'm willing to test it out Sunday when I redo my hair. I would never use SM curl enhancing smoothie for a perm rod set although I've seen some people on YouTube use it with great results. My curls would be weighed down but it works well for my twist outs. Maybe if I dilute it with my liquid leave in...I'll add that to my list of things to try. So this long post was to say it's trial and error. I've found some of my best combos through experimenting.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2016)

@Smiley79 
My flexi rods wouldn't last more than two days. I think working on soaking wet hair with products worked through well works best for my hair. 
And that goes the same for sets on magnetic rollers, twist and braid outs.

I wouldn't disturb the curl pattern and just put my silk scarf on before bed. 
After two days I moisturize and seal on dry hair, roll my hair up with flexi rods and bam! 
Upon take down in the morning my hair looks even better than the wet set.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 25, 2016)

@faithVA , Happy B-Day!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 25, 2016)

My hair definitely won't make it until Sunday. Not even close. I won't reset it because I'm trying to reduce manupulation. By Wednesday I'll be in a bun. Sunday I'll be on to the next product combo experiment.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 26, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> It depends on the product. What do you normally use for your twist outs? I know that if I use a creamy leave in under the DE gel then I can do a twist out without my hair being super crunchy and stiff. If I use a liquid leave in then I can set with it, but a creamy leave in is too heavy for the set because the sections are smaller. I'm not sure how the almond jai would work for a perm rod set but I'm willing to test it out Sunday when I redo my hair. I would never use SM curl enhancing smoothie for a perm rod set although I've seen some people on YouTube use it with great results. My curls would be weighed down but it works well for my twist outs. Maybe if I dilute it with my liquid leave in...I'll add that to my list of things to try. So this long post was to say it's trial and error. I've found some of my best combos through experimenting.



The only products i have on hand now for twists are the ORS curl pudding and eco styler gels. For my perm rods i used the ORS pudding and one night i used foam.
 Tonight i tried doing flat twist with perm rods....i havent tried twists since last year, so Im super nervous about the outcome. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA , Happy B-Day!


Thank you!


----------



## toaster (Apr 26, 2016)

@faithVA happy belated birthday!! I hope you had an amazing day!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2016)

I came across an unique way of applying flexirods. I cant wait to try this!!

@faithVA , HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey guys! So I haven't cut my hair yet. Letting it grow out a bit so I have at least an inch of NG. So in the mean time inbetween time I just got done with a flexi rod set. Problem is they keep slipping from the root. Any ideas why? I'm putting them at the root and taking my hair and rolling it on while twisting. I'm doing it this way because my hair is too many lengths due to breakage and it won't roll well when I start at the tips. So many pieces of hair slip out


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 26, 2016)

@faithVA


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 26, 2016)

I got new rollers and I want to roller set my hair tomorrow but I'll wait until Sunday so I can start May with a fresh set and fresh ends. Hopefully I won't get sick of straight hair and will be able to keep it straight for a while. I also plan on rereading this entire thread and binge watching roller setting videos tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@Napp @toaster   

@bluenvy @Smiley79 @halfindian @lulu97 

This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

@lulu97


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey everyone! I set my hair again on Monday night. I did the Mohawk method but a few sections were only 98% dry after 90 minutes. I didn't want to get back under so I took my rollers down and slept in my usual Bantu knots. 

I think I need to turn the heat up on my dryer, but I get so freaking hot! 

My hair is super soft throughout the week using my entwine butter hydrator to moisturize at night 

Otherwise, there's nothing new to report


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 27, 2016)

@Janet', friends like that are a blessing.  I hope your healing from your procedure with no complications.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello Ladies!
I finally did my hair today.  I cleansed with Keracare 1st Lather and Hydrating Detangling poo. DC'd with CRN Algae DC.  I used CRN Curl Love, Aloe Whipped Butter Gel, GSO, and MHC Buttery Soy to LCOB my hair.

Initially, I was going to do a set on 1.2" perm rods, but I can't get the rods taut at the root.  They dangle. If anyone has any tips or tricks to install them tightly, please let me know. 

I shifted gears  and set by doing a twist & curl following this video:

I'm not getting under the dryer tonight.  It'll have to air dry under a bonnet.  I'll post pix when I take it down.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Initially, I was going to do a set on 1.2" perm rods, but I can't get the rods taut at the root.  They dangle. If anyone has any tips or tricks to install them tightly, please let me know.



Hey! Are you securing the rods in the front? 


See how she does it around the 2:25 mark.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Hey guys! So I haven't cut my hair yet. Letting it grow out a bit so I have at least an inch of NG. So in the mean time inbetween time I just got done with a flexi rod set. Problem is they keep slipping from the root. Any ideas why? I'm putting them at the root and taking my hair and rolling it on while twisting. I'm doing it this way because my hair is too many lengths due to breakage and it won't roll well when I start at the tips. So many pieces of hair slip out



I could never get it to work that way. I like to start at the ends and roll my way up. Then sometimes I have to play around with the direction I fold the flexi rod at the root. Sometimes bending backwards work best, sometimes forward. I try each direction and stick with the most secure one. HTH


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll be doing a flexi rod set tomorrow on already roller set hair. Looking forward to swinging some bouncy curls for the weekend!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Hey! Are you securing the rods in the front?
> 
> 
> See how she does it around the 2:25 mark.


No, I wasn't.  I'll try it next time.  Thank you for posting a visual on how to secure them!  I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> No, I wasn't.  I'll try it next time.  Thank you for posting a visual on how to secure them!  I appreciate the assistance.



You are so welcome sis! I had the same issue until I saw this video. Good luck!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Janet', friends like that are a blessing.  I hope your healing from your procedure with no complications.



They truly are!!! And, I love her for it!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 28, 2016)

@lulu97

Thanks for responding to me. It was crickets in here, so of course it turned out horribly lol. I'll try again next wash day and try it the other way plus add some end papers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> @lulu97
> 
> Thanks for responding to me. It was crickets in here, so of course it turned out horribly lol. I'll try again next wash day and try it the other way plus add some end papers



Oh no! Hopefully next time it turns out better. I'm always in the Health & Fitness forum these days. I never have anything new to report except maybe once a week on the hair side, so I hardly come around these days. I try to catch up as much as possible when I do though. If you ever have flexi rod or magnetic or french roller questions, I'm just a tag away....I'll come back in running


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 28, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Problem is they keep slipping from the root. Any ideas why? I'm putting them at the root and taking my hair and rolling it on while twisting. I'm doing it this way because my hair is too many lengths due to breakage and it won't roll well when I start at the tips. So many pieces of hair slip out



I had the same issue. I had better luck doing this method:


Around the 2:10 

Sorry to keep posting these videos but I am a visual learner. Hope it helps!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Apr 28, 2016)

@lulu97 
Thank you!! I will def. you next wash day! 

@AgeinATL 
Thanks for the video! I'm a visual learner as well so don't stop posting them!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2016)

Pony set porn.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BENM0Rul3Cc/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEZIjrfF3Ln/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEZI0qVl3ME/


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Happy birthday, @faithVA!!


Thank you @Colocha. I'm sorry. I'm just now seeing this.

I see there were others. Thank you to E'rebody!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 29, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you @Colocha. I'm sorry. I'm just now seeing this.
> 
> I see there were others. Thank you to E'rebody!


No problem, @faithVA! I hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Hey! Are you securing the rods in the front?
> 
> 
> See how she does it around the 2:25 mark.


She's got me wanting to try Wondercurl now


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi ladies!

I was supposed to be on (yet another) weekend trip but my flight was cancelled due to (non-existent) weather. I'm kind of bummed but trying to make the best of it!

I need to wash and set my hair later this afternoon. Planning on DCing for 40 minutes and then applying my Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner on top for 20 minutes for a protein kick. I'll even sit under the dryer for 1 hour and 45 minutes this time, or I may turn the heat up. Either or.


----------



## angelmilk (Apr 30, 2016)

*sigh* Flat twistouts and braidouts kinda ruined my ends..I'm relaxed but I still have some texture. Even when I was natural having my hair stretched greatly helped me with length retention smh. Just three weeks of that constant manipulation messed me up. I trimmed today and put in a protective style (crochet senegalese twists) that I'll leave in for a month. Not straying from my rollersets anymore


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2016)

@angelmilk Experimentation is key, but it's nice to know you have something that works for your hair. Enjoy your protective style!!

I had a really good hair day, but why did I start so late? I'll be under the dryer for another hour and a half at least. Parting my hair for the Mohawk method in the shower while I still have conditioner in my hair makes it so much easier.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2016)

Uhm... I want to cut my hair this length. Could I maintain this with a roller set? Or would I need to use heat?


----------



## Daina (May 1, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> *sigh* Flat twistouts and braidouts kinda ruined my ends..I'm relaxed but I still have some texture. Even when I was natural having my hair stretched greatly helped me with length retention smh. Just three weeks of that constant manipulation messed me up. I trimmed today and put in a protective style (crochet senegalese twists) that I'll leave in for a month. Not straying from my rollersets anymore



@angelmilk, sorry braidouts didn't work for you. Were you rebraiding everynight? What was the extra manipulation? Braidouts have really worked for me so I'm just curious so I don't miss something for my ends. I do braidouts beginning Sunday and typically don't have to bother it again until Tuesday or Wednesday. One refresh takes me to the weekend. Finding the right styler really helped me. I use CR Coconut Water Style Setter and it locks in the wave really well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 359479 Uhm... I want to cut my hair this length. Could I maintain this with a roller set? Or would I need to use heat?



That is such a beautiful cut however is it wrong that I don't want you to cut your hair?!!!!! 

Yes you can maintain that with a roller set. I have before... just not as a natural though. You may need to flat iron your roots sometimes if your roller setting technique can't get them straight enough...or maybe just the roots framing your face as that's what will be the most noticeable.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2016)

My flexi rod set came out so cute! It got rained on a little yesterday so it frizzed out some. Still cute and workable. I'mma rock a pineapple until Wends or Thursday, then wash and roller set.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2016)

@toaster That cut is really cute. Not long, but not too short so you have some options. Echoing what @lulu97  said; you should be able to roller set but might have to flat iron your roots on occasion if you want it to look sleeker. 

I have not been roller setting lately. I started blow drying my hair to stretch it more. Roller setting has not stretched my transitioning hair enough. I still may do flexi Rod/perm Rod sets though just not the traditional roller sets for now. This transition has been a beast to deal it, but I'm happy to say I'm now 19 months post and half way there


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

@lulu97 I think I was just having a moment. I took my rollers down, finger combed the curl out, and thought "nah". I won't be cutting anytime soon.

I WILL be flat ironing for my Beyoncé concert the first weekend in June. Talk to me about your straightening routine?


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 I gave up on my transition and chopped at 17.5 months. I'm in awe of you ladies that can go such a long time! Do whatever you need to do, but keep posting in this thread please.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2016)

@toaster Yes Girl, the struggle has been very real. I can understand why some ladies BC sooner and don't blame them. I will definitely try and stay active in this thread, I love looking at all the lovely heads of hair in here including yours.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 359495 @lulu97 I think I was just having a moment. I took my rollers down, finger combed the curl out, and thought "nah". I won't be cutting anytime soon.
> 
> I WILL be flat ironing for my Beyoncé concert the first weekend in June. Talk to me about your straightening routine?



I prefer to get my hair professionally straightened. However on the rare occasions when I do it myself, I use the exact same technique as my roller setting process. I use the same products then roller set. I can get my hair fairly straight with rollers alone, so once I take them out...I just go through and look for any lumps/bumps/puffy roots that I may have missed with the rollers. I'll pass over those areas once with my flat iron on low heat (300 to 320). Each day I wrap it..and as the days go by, the hair will get straighter and straighter on it's own.


----------



## halfindian (May 1, 2016)

Omg I soooo need to keep in touch with this thread. So many happenings. Lol. I was like I could not do a set and not post you lot since all my hairspiration came from here. So yesterday I was washed, dc'd with aunt Jackie's girl. Did a mini twist and curl with the leave in followed by the curling custard. Used perm rods on the ends. I'm so loving my perm rods since I bought them. They may very well become a staple in my regimen. Took them out in the wee hours of the morning due to them coming off during nocturnal activities. Partially dry thought. I love the hold the custard gave. I think my hair may love creams puddings and custards. My last best set cane from a cream done on freshly washed hair. So clean hair + cream = perfect set. I'll be testing this again but I want to keep my hair like this for a while. Daily maintenance has me ready to chop at any minute.


----------



## halfindian (May 1, 2016)

Oh forgot to add that I used the spray oil on the scalp to help with itching.


----------



## angelmilk (May 1, 2016)

Daina said:


> @angelmilk, sorry braidouts didn't work for you. Were you rebraiding everynight? What was the extra manipulation? Braidouts have really worked for me so I'm just curious so I don't miss something for my ends. I do braidouts beginning Sunday and typically don't have to bother it again until Tuesday or Wednesday. One refresh takes me to the weekend. Finding the right styler really helped me. I use CR Coconut Water Style Setter and it locks in the wave really well.


 Yea I was rebraiding/twisting every night and then seperating the curls/waves in the morning. I think me seperating each formed wave is what really did it...and the fact that I have hand in hair syndrome and wanted to play with each little wave smh


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 1, 2016)

Happy Sunday ladies!

I must say setting the past two weeks have gone well. I'm noticing much less breakage during each wash and I really needed something to give me a break from twist outs.

I am going to use my CHI Keratin Leave In in conjunction with APB's Leave Ins this time instead of a creamy leave in and see how that turns out.

Loving the convenience of the twist bun and moisturizing mid week to reset it. Setting does make it easier to stretch. One day I'll do a regular curly set like I posted earlier lol...

With my workout schedule it's just easier to bun.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I prefer to get my hair professionally straightened. However on the rare occasions when I do it myself, I use the exact same technique as my roller setting process. I use the same products then roller set. I can get my hair fairly straight with rollers alone, so once I take them out...I just go through and look for any lumps/bumps/puffy roots that I may have missed with the rollers. I'll pass over those areas once with my flat iron on low heat (300 to 320). Each day I wrap it..and as the days go by, the hair will get straighter and straighter on it's own.



I'm pretty sure that's my plan. Set with its a 10 and flat iron when I'm dry, no extra products. I do think I'll flat iron on at least 350 and do two passes. I usually get my hair done at the salon and I KNOW they are using higher heat than that, and I have never had heat damage (but I don't want to go overboard). 

Now to order a flat iron...


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 1, 2016)

Currently doing what is probably the worst roller set in history. My parting was horrible towards the end. Had hair falling off the rollers in some spots. It's just a hot mess. I can already tell that this isn't going to come out all that great. But the good thing about my hair is that I can wrap it and tie it down and my roots will flatten out. I may post pics if it's not too horrible.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm pretty sure that's my plan. Set with its a 10 and flat iron when I'm dry, no extra products. I do think I'll flat iron on at least 350 and do two passes. I usually get my hair done at the salon and I KNOW they are using higher heat than that, and I have never had heat damage (but I don't want to go overboard).
> 
> Now to order a flat iron...



LOL My stylist doesn't even use a flat iron on my hair. I get a REAL old school press with a pressing comb, so I know it's way hotter than anything I would ever use on my hair at home. But those results are always banging and I've never had heat damage either by way of my stylist. 

I'm excited for your results!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 1, 2016)

So the APB didn't have as much slip as I thought it would. Glad I paired it with the CHI Keratin Leave In. Used the magnetic snap rollers, my goal isn't a neat set but just enough to stretch and manipulate into my twist bun.

I might be fancy and add some flat twists in the front ooooooo .


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 1, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Currently doing what is probably the worst roller set in history. My parting was horrible towards the end. Had hair falling off the rollers in some spots. It's just a hot mess. I can already tell that this isn't going to come out all that great. But the good thing about my hair is that I can wrap it and tie it down and my roots will flatten out. I may post pics if it's not too horrible.


So my roller set dried. Took the rollers out and...at least my hair is clean for the week


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH ive always wanted to try APB products but I have all my staples so I'm not sure I'll get around to it. I'm glad you had the chi leave in for extra slip!

@KinksAndInk ive been there... but clean stretched hair is better than nothing!


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH ive always wanted to try APB products but I have all my staples so I'm not sure I'll get around to it. I'm glad you had the chi leave in for extra slip!
> 
> @KinksAndInk ive been there... but clean stretched hair is better than nothing!


Agreed. I'll just try again next week. I need to watch some more videos and I have a few ideas that might help. I'm not giving up...yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2016)

I asked this in the U1B1 thread but I figure I might as well ask here too.

For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.

I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH ive always wanted to try APB products but I have all my staples so I'm not sure I'll get around to it. I'm glad you had the chi leave in for extra slip!
> 
> @KinksAndInk ive been there... but clean stretched hair is better than nothing!



I love APB's products, her leave ins are actually staples. I usually use the leave ins in conjunction with her creams when I twist my hair but they aren't the best for roller setting. This is new territory for me lol...


----------



## Colocha (May 1, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I asked this in the U1B1 thread but I figure I might as well ask here too.
> 
> For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.
> 
> I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.


@flyygirlll2, by bushy do you mean your hair has lots of little balls on the ends, or that the ends say dry when you moisturize them?

Usually both of those for me mean I either need hard protein or a trim.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I asked this in the U1B1 thread but I figure I might as well ask here too.
> 
> For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.
> 
> I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.



It could either mean you need to trim, or it could just be your technique. When I blow dry my own hair my ends are bushy, but when I get my hair blow dried they are smooth. I don't know what it is I'm doing wrong or else I would offer a suggestion to you, but look closely at your ends. Are they split? Do they have a lot of ssk? Do they break easily? If the answer to any of those are yes I would try a protein treatment and possibly a small trim. 

If not, it's more than likely technique over damage.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2016)

@Colocha It's a combination of both.
@toaster I get a lot of ssk's... I mean a ridiculous amount of it. I'm always trimming that area because of this issue,  (just trimmed last month and today) it's so frustrating. I do mouisturize it and twist it up. I do use protein on those areas as well.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Colocha It's a combination of both.
> @toaster I get a lot of ssk's... I mean a ridiculous amount of it. I'm always trimming that area because of this issue,  (just trimmed last month and today) it's so frustrating. I do mouisturize it and twist it up. I do use protein on those areas as well.


I also have a lot of ssks but I don't trim them or else I would never retain length. I find they don't hinder my progress and I don't straighten often enough that they are unsightly. You just have to figure out what works for you.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2016)

@toaster I think I'll just start dusting them. I already have crazy shrinkage, so I don't want  to keep cutting away any progress I make. Thank you for responding


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2016)

Since I'm almost out of my its a 10 leave in I ordered the curl junkie smoothing lotion and curls in a bottle. I used to love these products in 2011ish and I think they will have enough T slip/ be light enough to use as a roller set. 

They are cone-free which is not my usual jam, but I use cones in my DC, shampoo, conditioner, and daily moisturizer, so I think it should be okay.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @toaster That cut is really cute. Not long, but not too short so you have some options. Echoing what @lulu97  said; you should be able to roller set but might have to flat iron your roots on occasion if you want it to look sleeker.
> 
> I have not been roller setting lately. I started blow drying my hair to stretch it more. Roller setting has not stretched my transitioning hair enough. I still may do flexi Rod/perm Rod sets though just not the traditional roller sets for now. This transition has been a beast to deal it, but I'm happy to say* I'm now 19 months post and half way there*



You go girl!!!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> *I also have a lot of ssks but I don't trim them or else I would never retain length*. I find they don't hinder my progress and I don't straighten often enough that they are unsightly. You just have to figure out what works for you.



@flyygirlll2

THIS. It sound like SSKs which, unfortunately, comes with the territory sis. I agree with toaster, you can run  yourself crazy trying to trim them all off, especially with your density. Just keep your hair in a stretched state as much as possible. This is the only thing that _*lessens*_ them for me, but they are inevitable for those with curly, coily, kinky hair.

ETA: whenever you straighten, just trim off what you need and keep it moving!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> Since I'm almost out of my its a 10 leave in I ordered the *curl junkie smoothing lotion* and curls in a bottle. I used to love these products in 2011ish and I think they will have enough T slip/ be light enough to use as a roller set.
> 
> They are cone-free which is not my usual jam, but I use cones in my DC, shampoo, conditioner, and daily moisturizer, so I think it should be okay.



This has AMAZING slip, so you are right, it would definitely help with rollersetting. I didn't find it super moisturizing, but the slip was definitely there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I asked this in the U1B1 thread but I figure I might as well ask here too.
> 
> For any of those that are natural who deal with bushy ends, how do you handle it? I'm asking because my nape is natural and the ends stay bushy even when I mouisturize it.  As I was flat ironing today, I was getting little balls (idk how else to describe it) on the ends. It was really annoying.
> 
> I swear this is what would make me not want to transition anymore. I really don't want to deal with this all over my head.



I agree with previous posters that mentioned ssk's and keeping the hair stretched to minimize them. I hate to feel them in my hair. Also since the hair from my ears down is fine, ssk's cause shed hairs to "catch" on to them and cause even more tangles and sometimes breakage. Each wash day, I give myself a 10 ssk cutting budget. Sounds silly but it gives me a peace of mind, without going overboard just cutting all willy nilly.

I must also note that the last few wash days have been great as I didnt have to cut any at all as I didnt see any. I know that's mainly because my hair has been super straight from setting, traditional wrapping my hair at night and making sure to remove shed hairs more often though out the week. My hair is curly at the moment from flexi rods and has not been detangled the best so I'm sure they will show up soon though. Grrrrr


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2016)

@toaster I used to love me some Curl Junkie. That smoothing lotion smelled yummy and always gave nice and fluffy sets....especially in the summer time. Light enough to not weigh the hair down. Not alot of moisture but that could easily be fixed by using a regular moisturizer throughout the week. Good stuff.

I didn't care for the Curls in the bottle. It was more like water in a bottle. (For my hair)


----------



## toaster (May 2, 2016)

@AgeinATL @lulu97 I hope my new products come in time for wash day on Saturday. Even though it's a 10 is my staple and a definite repurchase I just wanted to try something different for a bit.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 2, 2016)

@AgeinATL Girl, those pesky ssk's drive me insane. I cut 2 inches off yesterday. I didn't even realize that my hair was an inch from WL, the shrinkage made it look like my hair was short 
But yeah, right now I am enjoying my hair straight and being able to see/feel my scalp LOL. I will have to figure out different methods to keep my hair as stretched as possible.

@lulu97  I'm realizing that my hair straight is a breeze and relief from these ssk's. I don't use heat often since I don't have the patience with all this hair, but I just might look into doing silk presses on occasion.


----------



## toaster (May 2, 2016)

I also ordered that cool cap soft nylon bonnet attachment for my overhead dryer. Summer is coming and that definitely means I won't feel like burning up under the dryer. I'm hoping the cap allows me to turn up the heat on my dryer and be done in less time.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 2, 2016)

Omg!! So my color is out of my hair. Only one inch was left so my stylist said I don't need to chop my hair off! I do still have heat damage but she went with me to the store to purchase oloplex and the whole line of joiko k-pak moisture recovery line since it was on sale!! Love her to pieces for doing that for me!

I'm getting my hair colored tomorrow. I'll add a pic of what I want. She's adding highlights though for dimension because I don't like the "one color" look. She's also leaving a tiny bit of my roots uncolored so I don't have to bleach my brows. So excited I'm going to make a thread tomorrow with pics and update in here!

Oh and here's a pic of my goodies' excuse the dirty table and ratchet snapchat caption lol


----------



## LdyKamz (May 2, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 Using that line has changed my life. This is the only thing I use now on wash days. I will be loyal forever. 

So are you going to transition out of your heat damage?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 That color is fire.

The Joico MR line is hands down my favorite line as well, and believe me I have tried a lot of products. I use the shampoo and conditioner every wash day and I add the treatment to the line up every other wash day.

It's the only line where I love everything. The products are amazing individually ......but together? Together they are mind blowing. I eventually want to try the gold k-pak line.


----------



## toaster (May 2, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 that color is gorgeous! Make sure you post pictures when your hair is done!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> I also ordered that *cool cap soft nylon bonnet attachment* for my overhead dryer. Summer is coming and that definitely means I won't feel like burning up under the dryer. I'm hoping the cap allows me to turn up the heat on my dryer and be done in less time.


Excited for a review when you use this!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> @L.Brown1114 that color is gorgeous! Make sure you post pictures when your hair is done!



Ikr! When I saw it I literally gasped and almost broke my fingers off trying to screen shot it quick enough lol


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 2, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @L.Brown1114 That color is fire.
> 
> The Joico MR line is hands down my favorite line as well, and believe me I have tried a lot of products. I use the shampoo and conditioner every wash day and I add the treatment to the line up every other wash day.
> 
> It's the only line where I love everything. The products are amazing individually ......but together? Together they are mind blowing. I eventually want to try the gold k-pak line.



Yes! I've seen you and other members claim its praises. I figured if I LOVE the DC alone Im going to be obsessed with them all together!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 2, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @L.Brown1114 Using that line has changed my life. This is the only thing I use now on wash days. I will be loyal forever.
> 
> So are you going to transition out of your heat damage?



Nice! I'm excited to use this line and it's legit. Not knock offs from marshalls (I'm convinced marshalls and tj maxx are knock offs) lol

I'll def. be letting you guys know my hairs progress with this line and the oloplex. And yes I am slowly growing out my heat damage. I'm gonna stay natural and just straighten my often to get my straight hair fix and never let another soul straighten my hair again


----------



## Colocha (May 2, 2016)

Man, yall making me want to try Joico. Maybe after I work through my stash.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Nice! I'm excited to use this line and it's legit. Not knock offs from marshalls (I'm convinced marshalls and tj maxx are knock offs) lol
> 
> I'll def. be letting you guys know my hairs progress with this line and the oloplex. And yes I am slowly growing out my heat damage. I'm gonna stay natural and just straighten my often to get my straight hair fix and never let another soul straighten my hair again


You make me think about cutting off my heat damage. It's weird though because since I've been straightening myself the only parts that are straight-ish are the very front and the very back. Both of those spots are super fine and after my first big chop even without using heat those parts lost the curl pattern anyway as my hair got longer. So I imagine I'd have the same problem whether I used heat or not. But sometimes I still think about cutting just to make sure.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Nice! I'm excited to use this line and it's legit. Not knock offs from marshalls (I'm convinced marshalls and tj maxx are knock offs) lol
> 
> I'll def. be letting you guys know my hairs progress with this line and the oloplex. And yes I am slowly growing out my heat damage. I'm gonna stay natural and just straighten my often to get my straight hair fix and never let another soul straighten my hair again



I can't speak for all discount stores, but I can say this as I have spoken to the buyer at my TJ Maxx for the beauty department. She buys directly from Joico every single month. I even gave her my phone number so she can Holla at ya girl when the new stash arrives. She has never called me though


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 2, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I can't speak for all discount stores, but I can say this as I have spoken to the buyer at my TJ Maxx for the beauty department. She buys directly from Joico every single month. I even gave her my phone number so she can Holla at ya girl when the new stash arrives. She has never called me though



Really??! My aunt told me otherwise but she is an uppity negro lol


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 2, 2016)

Greetings ladies!! Just pooping in to ask a quick question....do you all re-roll your hair at night? So far I haven't needed to, but with all the rain in my area, I know these curls won't last all week. Please forgive me if this question has already been asked.


----------



## toaster (May 3, 2016)

ParagonTresses said:


> Greetings ladies!! Just pooping in to ask a quick question....do you all re-roll your hair at night? So far I haven't needed to, but with all the rain in my area, I know these curls won't last all week. Please forgive me if this question has already been asked.


I sleep with my hair in two Bantu knots so that j can keep a loose wave pattern without re-rolling. My grandmother has been setting her hair since before I was born and she rolls every night. She's about BSL now.


----------



## Guinan (May 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Omg!! So my color is out of my hair. Only one inch was left so my stylist said I don't need to chop my hair off! I do still have heat damage but she went with me to the store to purchase oloplex and the whole line of joiko k-pak moisture recovery line since it was on sale!! Love her to pieces for doing that for me!
> 
> I'm getting my hair colored tomorrow. I'll add a pic of what I want. She's adding highlights though for dimension because I don't like the "one color" look. She's also leaving a tiny bit of my roots uncolored so I don't have to bleach my brows. So excited I'm going to make a thread tomorrow with pics and update in here!
> 
> Oh and here's a pic of my goodies' excuse the dirty table and ratchet snapchat caption lol



My stylist used Oloplex in my hair when it was colored. She added it to the color. That stuff is AMAZING!!! My hair feels sooooooooo good. I still don't know exactly what it is though, lol.

I cant wait to see the color! The color in the pic looks really pretty; very nice for the spring/summer.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 3, 2016)

@L.Brown1114 I just saw the knockoff part.  What are knock off hair products? Please lawd don't tell me I've bought some. Lol I buy mime from TJ Maxx near my office and they seem legit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Really??! My aunt told me otherwise but she is an uppity negro lol



OMG girl I hollered off of that last part!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 3, 2016)

ParagonTresses said:


> Greetings ladies!! Just pooping in to ask a quick question....do you all re-roll your hair at night? So far I haven't needed to, but with all the rain in my area, I know these curls won't last all week. Please forgive me if this question has already been asked.



I maintain in a few ways, but I don't re-roll.

If I'm wearing it straight: cross wrap or traditional wrap
If I want a soft wave: 1 big top knot/bantu knot
Flexi rod curls: pineapple


----------



## angelmilk (May 3, 2016)

ParagonTresses said:


> Greetings ladies!! Just pooping in to ask a quick question....do you all re-roll your hair at night? So far I haven't needed to, but with all the rain in my area, I know these curls won't last all week. Please forgive me if this question has already been asked.


You could pin curl at night too


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 3, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @L.Brown1114 I just saw the knockoff part.  What are knock off hair products? Please lawd don't tell me I've bought some. Lol I buy mime from TJ Maxx near my office and they seem legit.



Lmao that's I've been told. Makes no sense why anyone would pay full price if they could get them for $7.99 if they were legit. Or maybe they are past expiration date or something idk?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 3, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> OMG girl I hollered off of that last part!



Lol! I call em like I see em


----------



## toaster (May 4, 2016)

I finished my first month of vitamins today! I purchased my second bottle sometime last week. I've transitioned to just taking the four vitamins in the morning so that I don't have to think about taking them in the afternoon. I've been through so many changes over the last month (switched birth control method, dropped one of my prescription skin creams, started using a clarisonic, added new skincare products to my regimen) that I can't say for sure, but SOMETHING is making my skin even and glowy, giving me more energy, and no side effects, so I'll keep taking them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2016)

Under the dryer catching up on the forum. I did a magnetic roller set this time. I want to dust my ends and I'm not confident in my ability to get my ends straight enough with my French rollers.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 5, 2016)

Hopefully this turns out well *crosses fingers*

Pics tomorrow!!


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

My cool cap bonnet attachment for my dryer is out for delivery! It wasn't available for prime shipping and the estimated arrival was may 6 - 11. I ordered on the 2 and today is the 5th! Very impressed. I hope it works. Plan to set my hair on Saturday morning.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> My cool cap bonnet attachment for my dryer is out for delivery! It wasn't available for prime shipping and the estimated arrival was may 6 - 11. I ordered on the 2 and today is the 5th! Very impressed. I hope it works. Plan to set my hair on Saturday morning.



Can't wait to hear your review because I had been looking at it for a while. If it can cut my drying time by as little as 15 minutes, it will be worth it.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Can't wait to hear your review because I had been looking at it for a while. If it can cut my drying time by as little as 15 minutes, it will be worth it.


That's exactly what I'm thinking. If I can turn up my Pibbs to a higher heat and get out a little faster it will be $20 well spent. 

Ladies- any thoughts on a ghd vs fhi flat iron? Folica is having a good sale that ends tonight. Want to pick one up for what will probably be twice a year straightening.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

Sedu? Croc? Theorie? Babyliss? Ahhh. 

I just want a ceramic/tourmaline iron that is at least 1.5 inches and has adjustable temp.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 5, 2016)

Ok! Officially got my Pibbs today!


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

I went with the theorie quantum flat iron because it met all of my criteria, it looks pretty, and it was 35% off!

I plan to straighten Friday, June 3.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> Sedu? Croc? Theorie? Babyliss? Ahhh.
> 
> I just want a ceramic/tourmaline iron that is at least 1.5 inches and has adjustable temp.



Never heard of the Theorie but I have a Sedu. It is amazing. It has adjustable temp setting, no snagging of hair on the plates and it gets my course hair smooth and shiny with one pass (using small sections and going slowly over the hair). I highly recommend it.

I was looking at the Babyliss because that is what my old stylist used. It was amazing. Even more awesome than the Sedu but I read somewhere that you have to be extra careful with titanium plates. I *believe* that they conduct and hold heat better which makes it ideal for courser hair types.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 5, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Ok! Officially got my Pibbs today!



You will not regret this purchase if you are a frequent setter. I have had mine for almost 5 years and I would buy it all over again if I had to. Drying time is greatly reduced and my hair dries uniformly.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

@AgeinATL what temperature do you use? I was thinking I would use 385. It sounds high enough to get my hair straight but not so high that I would be nervous. 

I honestly think getting a good flat iron is a lot about your technique. I get impatient and don't use small sections, so I'm going to work on that. I will set my hair first and use smaller rollers since those get my roots straighter to begin with. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Colocha (May 5, 2016)

@toaster, I ordered the Theorie Quantum too. Excited to use it.

As a heads up to anyone else looking for one, I wouldn't purchase a Sedu from Folica. I've been seeing a lot of complaints about Sedu changing the plates/flat iron design for the worse.

Also, seconding what @AgeinATL said about titanium plates. I've heard it's easier to get heat damage from them so you should use a lower temp than you'd use with a non-titanium iron.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 5, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> You will not regret this purchase if you are a frequent setter. I have had mine for almost 5 years and I would buy it all over again if I had to. Drying time is greatly reduced and my hair dries uniformly.


Thanks so much! I will be setting regularly now for a new career.  I am too excited! I purchased from Amazon, did you as well?


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

@MissCrawford i just checked and I ordered my Pibbs from Amazon on January 10, 2014. It arrived in tact and is still working well.


----------



## MissCrawford (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> @MissCrawford i just checked and I ordered my Pibbs from Amazon on January 10, 2014. It arrived in tact and is still working well.



That is great news. Was it from Locobeauty or a different vendor? Mine was. I hope so, I want the good stuff.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> That is great news. Was it from Locobeauty or a different vendor? Mine was. I hope so, I want the good stuff.


My order says it was sold by Beautyco,  but when I click on it, the page takes me to the Pibbs sold by locobeauty. I'm sure you'll get the correct item!


----------



## MissCrawford (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> My order says it was sold by Beautyco,  but when I click on it, the page takes me to the Pibbs sold by locobeauty. I'm sure you'll get the correct item!


Alright, I'm feeling good! Thanks @toaster


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

And congratulations on your new career @MissCrawford ! Your hair will be lovely and ready to go to work.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2016)

All this talk about flat irons makes me want to buy one even though I don't need one


----------



## MissCrawford (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> And congratulations on your new career @MissCrawford ! Your hair will be lovely and ready to go to work.


Thanks so much!! I'm ready to hop to it!


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> All this talk about flat irons makes me want to buy one even though I don't need one


But they are on sale...


----------



## AgeinATL (May 5, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Thanks so much! I will be setting regularly now for a new career.  I am too excited! I purchased from Amazon, did you as well?



Yes ma'am, I got it from Amazon. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> @AgeinATL what temperature do you use? I was thinking I would use 385. It sounds high enough to get my hair straight but not so high that I would be nervous.
> 
> I honestly think getting a good flat iron is a lot about your technique. I get impatient and don't use small sections, so I'm going to work on that. I will set my hair first and use smaller rollers since those get my roots straighter to begin with. I'm cautiously optimistic.



I totally agree. It is ALL about technique and I feel that roller setting the hair first makes a world of difference. If I want my hair relaxer straight, I know that I will have to go above 400 degrees. If I want a light press, I would probably do 375. Are you looking for relaxer-straight or a light press?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2016)

@toaster I want the Sedu but now I'm reading that it's not the same as the original...so idk now.

@AgeinATL hmmm... I typically blow dry before flat ironing, not roller set but I might attempt to next time if I have enough patience. I only do 370 since I'm only going for stretch and manageability though.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

@AgeinATL @flyygirlll2 I want my hair bone straight, really. I feel that if I'm going to put heat on it, I want it STRAIGHT. Or as straight as my technique and patience will allow. 

I get stretch and manageability with roller setting. I'm looking for... swang.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 Not trying to push... but look into the folica sale. 25% off can put some higher priced flat irons into the sedu price range.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2016)

@toaster I understand. My technique is not that up to par where I can get swang. My mother is a stylist and she's the only person (that I've trusted with my hair so far) that can get my hair laid and flowing in the wind lol. 

Unfortunately she lives thousands of miles away so I've been a DIY'er for the past few years. I have the FHI Platform and 2 other flat irons. I really wanted the Sedu.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @toaster I understand. My technique is not that up to par where I can get swang. My mother is a stylist and she's the only person (that I've trusted with my hair so far) that can get my hair laid and flowing in the wind lol.
> 
> Unfortunately she lives thousands of miles away so I've been a DIY'er for the past few years. I have the FHI Platform and 2 other flat irons. I really wanted the Sedu.


Oh wow! Lol you really just wanted to complete your collection. That's like how I have a collection of blow dryers and diffusers, which I NEVER use. 

Honestly, my flat ironing technique is not there either, but the only way it's going to get there is with practice. If I straighten my hair once every 3/4 months, maybe in a years time I'll be swanging.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh wow! Lol you really just wanted to complete your collection. That's like how I have a collection of blow dryers and diffusers, which I NEVER use.
> 
> Honestly, my flat ironing technique is not there either, but the only way it's going to get there is with practice. If I straighten my hair once every 3/4 months, maybe in a years time I'll be swanging.



I don't flat iron my hair enough to justify purchasing another one at this time, it's just me being a pj lol. I do however, plan on blow drying my hair more now to help reduce these ssk's.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 6, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @toaster I want the Sedu but now I'm reading that it's not the same as the original...so idk now.
> 
> @AgeinATL hmmm... I typically blow dry before flat ironing, not roller set but I might attempt to next time if I have enough patience. I only do 370 since I'm only going for stretch and manageability though.



Definitely try roller setting first. Not only does it help minimize the potential for heat damage but it gives the hair more body and bounce. When you are fully natural, it will also help to get your ends a bit smoother.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> @AgeinATL @flyygirlll2 I want my hair bone straight, really. I feel that if I'm going to put heat on it, I want it STRAIGHT. Or as straight as my technique and patience will allow.
> 
> I get stretch and manageability with roller setting. I'm looking for... swang.



Hmmm...if you have course strands and want bone straight, you _*may*_ have to turn up the heat and/or do multiple passes. 

I would do a test on your coursest section and see what 385 does. If it reverts immediately or isn't to your level of straightness, try another pass or turn the heat up a bit more. 

For swang, when pulling the iron through, be sure to flick your wrist a bit for a slight bend so that one you wrap it you'll have more movement.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2016)

I have alot of flat irons too. 2 of which that have never even been opened. 
I love my FHI platform though.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 6, 2016)

So my hair came out a frizzy hot mess. It was gorgeous curls in the beginning, but quickly fell and got frizzy which means my hair is begging for moisture. So I'm going to oloplex and wash tomorrow night. I also want to do a prepoo with just EVOO but no idea if I do it after or before the oloplex.


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So my hair came out a frizzy hot mess. It was gorgeous curls in the beginning, but quickly fell and got frizzy which means my hair is begging for moisture. So I'm going to oloplex and wash tomorrow night. I also want to do a prepoo with just EVOO but no idea if I do it after or before the oloplex.


If you think the olive oil is going to interfere with your olaplex treatment I would just add some during your deep condition treatment.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> If you think the olive oil is going to interfere with your olaplex treatment I would just add some during your deep condition treatment.



Thanks that's a great idea!


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thanks that's a great idea!


No problem! I know you're trying to keep that beautiful color strong and moisturized. Are you using special products to keep the color vibrant?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

So I love the look of rollersets on others, but on me they come out terrible! I used curlformers yesterday. It started off looking nice, but once they were all out I looked like a poodle! Plus I can't get my sets to last longer than 1 day. I used the twist gel by keracare. What am I doing wrong? I have read and re-read this thread and I am still not getting it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dalisha (May 6, 2016)

New set:::  use a different method to put hair on rod... Instead of doing the "roll under" method...


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> So I love the look of rollersets on others, but on me they come out terrible! I used curlformers yesterday. It started off looking nice, but once they were all out I looked like a poodle! Plus I can't get my sets to last longer than 1 day. I used the twist gel by keracare. What am I doing wrong? I have read and re-read this thread and I am still not getting it. Any suggestions?



Hmm. Have you tried using a leave in instead of trying to set with a gel? I find setting on wet hair with a light leave in gives me light hold. 

What's your setting routine?


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

Very pretty @Dalisha !


----------



## Daina (May 6, 2016)

Hi Setting Guru's, I've been lurking this thread and watching YouTube to learn to rollerset. Thinking of dipping my toe in and doing a ponytail rollerset. Have any of you done one successfully? Are you able to fluff the curls and wear it out? This will be my first rollerset of any kind. I will be using Jane Carter Solutions wrap and roll foam and argan oil to set. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> Hi Setting Guru's, I've been lurking this thread and watching YouTube to learn to rollerset. Thinking of dipping my toe in and doing a ponytail rollerset. Have any of you done one successfully? Are you able to fluff the curls and wear it out? This will be my first rollerset of any kind. I will be using Jane Carter Solutions wrap and roll foam and argan oil to set. Thanks for any tips!


Hey there! I've never done a ponytail set but I'm sure someone in this thread has, and will respond. 

My suggestion would be to set with the foam only, and add oil once your hair is dry. I don't want you to be under the dryer forever waiting for your set to be finished!


----------



## ajargon02 (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hmm. Have you tried using a leave in instead of trying to set with a gel? I find setting on wet hair with a light leave in gives me light hold.
> 
> What's your setting routine?


I haven't tried using a leave-in.  I will try that after tomorrow's wash. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> No problem! I know you're trying to keep that beautiful color strong and moisturized. Are you using special products to keep the color vibrant?



Yes ma'am I do! I'm not using any special products. I am washing my hair in cool water though and using the regimen I stated previously. Nothing special. I may try a clear glaze to protect the color but idk about all that lol


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

Wash day tomorrow. Took my hair out of the bun and this is how it fell. Using the Entwine butter cream hydrator at night leaves my hair soft and moisturized but heavy. When I used the Mizani oil every night my hair held the waves better, but wasn't as soft. Hmm.


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 360101
> 
> Wash day tomorrow. Took my hair out of the bun and this is how it fell. Using the Entwine butter cream hydrator at night leaves my hair soft and moisturized but heavy. When I used the Mizani oil every night my hair held the waves better, but wasn't as soft. Hmm.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 360101
> 
> Wash day tomorrow. Took my hair out of the bun and this is how it fell. Using the Entwine butter cream hydrator at night leaves my hair soft and moisturized but heavy. When I used the Mizani oil every night my hair held the waves better, but wasn't as soft. Hmm.



Goooorrrrgggggeeeeeooooouuuusssss darlin gggggoooooorrrrrgggggeeeeeooooouuuuuusssss


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2016)

@KinksAndInk @L.Brown1114


----------



## bluenvy (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful head of curls @Dalisha 

@toaster 
Wow! So long, thick and your curls are still wavey coming in to wash day. Yes!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> Hi Setting Guru's, I've been lurking this thread and watching YouTube to learn to rollerset. Thinking of dipping my toe in and doing a ponytail rollerset. Have any of you done one successfully? Are you able to fluff the curls and wear it out? This will be my first rollerset of any kind. I will be using Jane Carter Solutions wrap and roll foam and argan oil to set. Thanks for any tips!



I prefer regular roller sets to ponytail ones. 
1. While ponytail roller sets are quicker and easier to install, I found that they take longer to dry. It's hard for air to get to the hair underneath the band.
2. They don't stretch the roots as well as regular roller sets.
3. They leave dents at the roots (from the bands)  so it isn't as easy to fluff and go. You may have to flat iron them out or work with the dents.

Those are my thoughts BUT I do encourage you to try it. It may give you the results that you are looking for it just didn't quite work out for me!

Good luck!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 360101
> 
> Wash day tomorrow. Took my hair out of the bun and this is how it fell. Using the Entwine butter cream hydrator at night leaves my hair soft and moisturized but heavy. When I used the Mizani oil every night my hair held the waves better, but wasn't as soft. Hmm.



Good googlie mooglie! 

Let my hair grow up to be like Toaster's. Just lovely from root to tip. #hairgoals


----------



## Daina (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey there! I've never done a ponytail set but I'm sure someone in this thread has, and will respond.
> 
> My suggestion would be to set with the foam only, and add oil once your hair is dry. I don't want you to be under the dryer forever waiting for your set to be finished!



@toaster, thank you! I will save the oil till after take down because my hair already takes *FOREVER *to dry regularly.


----------



## Daina (May 7, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I prefer regular roller sets to ponytail ones.
> 1. While ponytail roller sets are quicker and easier to install, I found that they take longer to dry. It's hard for air to get to the hair underneath the band.
> 2. They don't stretch the roots as well as regular roller sets.
> 3. They leave dents at the roots (from the bands)  so it isn't as easy to fluff and go. You may have to flat iron them out or work with the dents.
> ...



Thank you @AgeinATL, yeah I am worried about the dents but taking this baby step is what will hopefully get me going. I don't think I could achieve a good regular set. Plus I need more rollers for a regular set, I don't have nearly enough. I will attempt and report back to you ladies. If it fails I can always do a French braid.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 359479 Uhm... I want to cut my hair this length. Could I maintain this with a roller set? Or would I need to use heat?


I know I'm weeks late to this discussion. But don't cut your hair that short. You are going to want to out it up and its going to really limit to your options. At least keep it at BSL.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 7, 2016)

@toaster Your hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

Thank you ladies!!

@faithVA I think you're right. I wear my hair down probably once a week and I would be devastated if I couldn't do a quick bun.  I'm not cutting my hair but I am seriously thinking about staying at this length and trimming more frequently.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> @faithVA I think you're right. I wear my hair down probably once a week and *I would be devastated if I couldn't do a quick bun. * I'm. It cutting my hair but I am seriously thinking about staying at this length and trimming more frequently.



This all day. That's partly what stops me from doing the BC. I live in my buns.


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

I'm under the dryer now. Will spend this time researching flat iron techniques/tips/tricks. My theorie iron should be arriving today! I'm so excited to see it!

New products/tools update:

Barring exceptional results, the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion and Curls in a Bottle is a no go. They were... fine. But my It's a 10 is superb every time, so why settle for fine? I also didn't think the CJ products gave me as much slip as the It's a 10.

The bonnet cool cap thingy: I turned my Pibbs up to 60 (is that degrees Celsius? Does anyone know? I know it's an Italian machine so that makes the most sense). It was a little tricky to finagle since the Pibbs has that flip top covering and it's not something you can just slip under with a full head of rollers. I slipped the cap over my neck after I rolled, turned the Pibbs on, sat down under it, and slipped the top part of the cool cap over the dryer. It has a little elastic rope to "secure" it, but it feels like it's not going anywhere.

I can feel the heat on my head, but so far it's not escaping down my neck. I have my towel ready just in case.


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

Hair was dry in 1 hour 20 minutes compared to my usual 1 hour and 45 minutes. Hair feels very soft. May try the it's a 10 topped with curls in a bottle next week.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hair was dry in 1 hour 20 minutes compared to my usual 1 hour and 45 minutes. Hair feels very soft. May try the it's a 10 topped with curls in a bottle next week.


That bun drop pic = 

You saved 25 mins.  Did the cool cap keep you comfortable re: ears, neck etc.?  Do you think the cool cap will allow you to set in the hot summer months?


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> That bun drop pic =
> 
> You saved 25 mins.  Did the cool cap keep you comfortable re: ears, neck etc.?  Do you think the cool cap will allow you to set in the hot summer months?


I was surprisingly comfortable with the cap. I didn't need a towel around my neck or my ears. I was still warm because I was sitting under the dryer, but I was able to use a higher temperature and I was more comfortable than I was at the lower temperature.

Next week I'll see if I can go up to level 65. I do think this will help in the summer months!


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

My flat iron came! I just unpacked it and then put it back in the box. It's pretty lightweight and I can tell I'll have to put some pressure on it to get the plates flat. The plates feel very smooth. They are titanium with ceramic infused. Who knows what that means. 

Also pretty impressed with the cricket carbon straightening comb. It feels very solid.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> My flat iron came! I just unpacked it and then put it back in the box. It's pretty lightweight and I can tell I'll have to put some pressure on it to get the plates flat. The plates feel very smooth. They are titanium with ceramic infused. Who knows what that means.
> 
> Also pretty impressed with the cricket carbon straightening comb. It feels very solid.



If I remember correctly, titanium is supposed to be hotter than any other plates so don't go too high with the heat...wouldn't want you to damage your beautiful hair!


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> If I remember correctly, titanium is supposed to be hotter than any other plates so don't go too high with the heat...wouldn't want you to damage your beautiful hair!


That's certainly my plan. I was hoping the flat iron would come with suggestions for heat depending on hair type, but it doesn't. 

I also did some research on titanium vs ceramic because it doesn't make sense to me that one two irons set on the same temperature would be different temps. 

I did read that titanium generates heat using negative ions, so it can be used on a lower temperature than a ceramic iron. The negative ions make the titanium very efficient, so one should use a lower temperature than they use on a ceramic iron. 

I'm definitely going to follow that advice, but if it's true, it seems like the temperature gauges on flat irons are pointless or don't work. If a flat iron is set at 350 degrees something should be regulating that temperature so that it doesn't get hotter or cooler than 350. Ah well. 

I'm going to try my iron at 350 and see if that is hot enough.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

@toaster =hair goals
I am drooling over here


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

And I bought the It's A Ten Leave In as well to try last week with my Prime membership. I got the one with Keratin, my hair seems to love it and the ingredients looked a tad bit better.

Has anyone tried the shampoo and condish from this line as well?


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And I bought the It's A Ten Leave In as well to try last week with my Prime membership. I got the one with Keratin, my hair seems to love it and the ingredients looked a tad bit better.
> 
> Has anyone tried the shampoo and condish from this line as well?


I have used the regular it's a 10 shampoo, conditioner, and DC. They were all great. I would skip the shampoo and conditioner because I think other (cheaper) products work just as effectively. The DC was incredible. I stopped using it because I use a lot of product and it was just too expensive for me to only get 2 or 3 treatments out of one container.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> And I bought the It's A Ten Leave In as well to try last week with my Prime membership. I got the one with Keratin, my hair seems to love it and the ingredients looked a tad bit better.
> 
> Has anyone tried the shampoo and condish from this line as well?



I think the It's a 10 with Keratin is my favorite so far...it just leaves my hair so soft & fluffy....reminds me alot of the Chi Keratin leave in. I havent tried the shampoo and conditioner from the line but I do have the masque and OMG it is bae status. Unlike Ms Toasty, I'm not heavy handed with my DC's. I've been using the same jar for months...I think I've used it at least  5 or 6 times, and just hit the half way mark. LoL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> That's certainly my plan. I was hoping the flat iron would come with suggestions for heat depending on hair type, but it doesn't.
> 
> I also did some research on titanium vs ceramic because it doesn't make sense to me that one two irons set on the same temperature would be different temps.
> 
> ...



Great research Lady. Keep me informed on how it turns out. I'm assuming you gone be dancing, sweating and hopping all around at Ms Beyoncé's concert so hopefully you don't sweat out all your hard work. Just take pics before the concert LOL  My sister was trying to get me to go with her to the ATL show but Beyonce just ain't my cup of tea (dont e-fight me Sis! ) I am beyond proud of her and can't deny the fact that she is doing her thang tho. I hope you have fun at the concert and dance till yo legs get tied!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I think the It's a 10 with Keratin is my favorite so far...it just leaves my hair so soft & fluffy....reminds me alot of the Chi Keratin leave in. I havent tried the shampoo and conditioner from the line but I do have the masque and OMG it is bae status. Unlike Ms Toasty, I'm not heavy handed with my DC's. I've been using the same jar for months...I think I've used it at least  5 or 6 times, and just hit the half way mark. LoL


Yes my hair LOVES that CHI Keratin Leave In, it's definitely a rollerset staple!


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2016)

@lulu97 We won't e-fight over Beyonce but I am mad at you for making that it's a 10 masque last. 

And yes! All my pictures will be taken pre-dancing up a storm. I'm going to do my hair Friday night and keep it in a top knot until Sunday for the concert so I can have loose waves.


----------



## ParagonTresses (May 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> I was surprisingly comfortable with the cap. I didn't need a towel around my neck or my ears. I was still warm because I was sitting under the dryer, but I was able to use a higher temperature and I was more comfortable than I was at the lower temperature.
> 
> Next week I'll see if I can go up to level 65. I do think this will help in the summer months!



I bought something to combat the heat as well. Trying it out under the dryer now.....hope it cuts my drying time too!! Glad yours is working for you.


----------



## toaster (May 8, 2016)

I may have to take back what I said about those curl junkie products. I didn't moisturize my hair last night and today it feels sooo silky and smooth. I'm kind of amazed. For some reason I think using a higher heat setting on the dryer made my hair "set" better.


----------



## angelmilk (May 12, 2016)

Got bored with my crochet braids...took em out...I'm under the dryer as I type


----------



## toaster (May 15, 2016)

Bumping this thread up! I'm under the dryer after setting my hair with the curl junkie products again. Slipped on my cool cap bonnet attachment and turned the heat up to 65.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2016)

Heyyyyyy my beautiful setting sisters! 

I'll be washing and setting tomorrow or Tuesday. Wearing it out for a few days then twisting it up for a bomb twist out since my hair will already be stretched. I'll be going on vacation for 2 weeks (Thank GAWD) starting on Wednesday, so I'll make sure my moisture levels are on point during and post wash day. So I'm thinking: wash, roller set, wear down 2 days (during NYC trip, 6-7 jumbo twists pulled up in a bun for a week (Hawaii trip), wear twistout for remaining of vacation or until it gets dusty or we fly home. 

How yall doing?!!!!


----------



## toaster (May 15, 2016)

Heyyyy @lulu97 ! It sounds like you're going to have a wonderful trip! I'm sure your hair will look beautiful even if it's in a dusty twist out bun.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> Heyyyy @lulu97 ! It sounds like you're going to have a wonderful trip! I'm sure your hair will look beautiful even if it's in a dusty twist out bun.



I hope so...it's all part business, part vacation but I'm determined to make it more vacation then business.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 15, 2016)

Checking in! I will be back in my twist bun next week so I'll be setting next Sunday.


----------



## toaster (May 15, 2016)

I was dry in 75 minutes at 65. Very pleased with that. Here are pictures of my hair set and after I combed it out.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 15, 2016)

@toaster Beautiful hair and results as usual! I'm jelly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 15, 2016)

Just gorgeous! @toaster


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2016)

Thank you ladies! I think I'm reaching the point in my hair journey where I trim every 3 months and don't gain more length. I always said I would grow my hair until it became a hassle and my wash days are getting a bit long. The cool cap helps to take some of the time out of drying my hair and I'm much more comfortable under the dryer. The larger rollers means I spend less time rolling. Deep conditioning on dry hair means I only have to get in the shower once. 

But I'm in the shower for 45 minutes shampooing, applying my instant conditioner, detangling in 4 sections, parting for my roller set, detangling again, rinsing, etc.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 16, 2016)

results.  I wasn't ready for all that beautiful hair @toaster


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> results.  I wasn't ready for all that beautiful hair @toaster



Combing the set out gives me hope that my flat iron job shouldn't be too difficult. Trying to take the bulk out of my roller set and straighten my roots so they aren't crinkly.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

Dalisha said:


> New set:::  use a different method to put hair on rod... Instead of doing the "roll under" method...


I'm late to the party but that turned out so nice. The curls are bewtiful


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 16, 2016)

@toaster, when is your Beyonce concert?  I want to see  of flat iron results and a review of your new flat iron.

@lulu97, have a nice vacation in NYC and Hawaii!  What island are you guys going to?  If you're going to Maui have DH take you to Chef Roy's  

@faithVA, how's the training going?

@bluenvy, does your son know that he's going to be a big brother?

@Colocha, did you ever get your silk scrubchies?


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster, when is your Beyonce concert?  I want to see  of flat iron results and a review of your new flat iron.
> 
> @lulu97, have a nice vacation in NYC and Hawaii!  What island are you guys going to?  If you're going to Maui have DH take you to Chef Roy's
> 
> ...



The training is coming along. Did a 25 mile event this past weekend. Now I'm trying to learn how to work on my bike. I'm shooting for a 50 mile ride by the fall. I think I can make it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The training is coming along. Did a *25* *mile* event this past weekend. Now I'm trying to learn how to work on my bike. I'm shooting for a *50* *mile* ride by the fall. I think I can make it.



I know your thighs and calves are nice and tone.  I probably couldn't make it five miles.  Your 's gettin a good work out.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster, when is your Beyonce concert?  I want to see  of flat iron results and a review of your new flat iron.
> 
> @lulu97, have a nice vacation in NYC and Hawaii!  What island are you guys going to?  If you're going to Maui have DH take you to Chef Roy's
> 
> ...



@MileHighDiva We will be in Oahu. I've been to Roy's once and never went back. I can't remember if I liked it or not...I do remember it being pricey though. LOL We have friends that we visit every year to 2 years there, and they will usually cook for us or take us to the mom and pop type restaurants that are like hidden gems....and they are super cheap but the food is like beast status! LOL

OT: I'm not even a clubbing gal, but they took us to a club in the hood (lol) and we danced until the sun came up...I mean we literally went outside and watched the sunrise over a volcano. Mannnnnnn I'm so ready to leave in a few days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The training is coming along. Did a 25 mile event this past weekend. Now I'm trying to learn how to work on my bike. I'm shooting for a 50 mile ride by the fall. I think I can make it.



BOSS!!!!! Gone head @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I know your thighs and calves are nice and tone.  I probably couldn't make it five miles.  Your 's gettin a good work out.  Keep up the good work!



Thank you. My calves are toned. My thighs not so much  But I'm going to get there. Have to do a lot more riding and hitting more hills.


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2016)

@faithVA 25 miles??  You're a rockstar!

@MileHighDiva My concert is June 5 and ill be flat ironing my hair on June 3. Just three more wash days to go


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @MileHighDiva We will be in Oahu. I've been to Roy's once and never went back. I can't remember if I liked it or not...I do remember it being pricey though. LOL We have friends that we visit every year to 2 years there, and they will usually cook for us or take us to the mom and pop type restaurants that are like hidden gems....and they are super cheap but the food is like beast status! LOL
> 
> OT: I'm not even a clubbing gal, but they took us to a club in the hood (lol) and we danced until the sun came up...I mean we literally went outside and watched the sunrise over a volcano. Mannnnnnn I'm so ready to leave in a few days.


Roy' is a little price-y, but so worth it.


----------



## angelmilk (May 17, 2016)

Dreaming of the day I buy 3 inch rollers


----------



## bluenvy (May 17, 2016)

@MileHighDiva 
Yes we explain how theirs a baby smaller than him growing inside my belly just as he did.

He rubs and kisses my belly.   
Little things like that shows he knows what's going on.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2016)

Used my french babies today! I had every intention on taking before and after pics, but I finished too late and could only get before's. (My phone only takes good pictures in natural light...otherwise it's all a dark blur)

After drying, I put my hair in 2 twisted bantu knots. If I can get on tomorrow, I'll post results.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 17, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Dreaming of the day I buy 3 inch rollers



I have 4 un-opened packs of 3 inch magnetic rollers. I want to use them, but I am so afraid that they won't fit under my dryer! LOL


----------



## toaster (May 17, 2016)

Gorgeous @lulu97 !! You get your hair so smooth on the roller.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 17, 2016)

So tomorrow I'm going to do a perm rod set with the purple and the white ones. I miss my fro and my loose curls bore me. I'll update with pics

I'm thinning in my crown a tiny but due to constantly cutting off my my scalp circulation with tight pony tails and puffs so I'm not wearing either anymore. It will be hard since those are my go to styles but I'm up for the challenge!

Oh and I was having an issue with going back to school because financial aid flagged me but today I found out that my appeal went through and I can go!!! Can't wait to move to SoCal!!


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So tomorrow I'm going to do a perm rod set with the purple and the white ones. I miss my fro and my loose curls bore me. I'll update with pics
> 
> I'm thinning in my crown a tiny but due to constantly cutting off my my scalp circulation with tight pony tails and puffs so I'm not wearing either anymore. It will be hard since those are my go to styles but I'm up for the challenge!
> 
> Oh and I was having an issue with going back to school because financial aid flagged me but today I found out that my appeal went through and I can go!!! Can't wait to move to SoCal!!


Congratulations! Enjoy your move and your new school!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (May 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy your move and your new school!



Thank you!!! I still can't believe it! I want to call financial aid again and ask them if it's a cruel joke lmao


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2016)

I just realized my hair is growing!! Usually my hair gets thick during the spring/summer and gains length in the fall/winter. But my hair is growing now! I think it's because of my multivitamin.


----------



## angelmilk (May 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I have 4 un-opened packs of 3 inch magnetic rollers. I want to use them, but I am so afraid that they won't fit under my dryer! LOL


 Goals lol since they're so big maybe you won't need as many and they'll fit?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> I just realized my hair is growing!! Usually my hair gets thick during the spring/summer and gains length in the fall/winter. But my hair is growing now! I think it's because of my multivitamin.



I was thinking the same thing...plus my un-colored roots are very telling! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

As stated yesterday, last night I put my freshly roller set hair in 2 twisted bantu knots. Here are the results.....in all it's shrunken glory.
 

I don't mind the shrinkage...it's a different look then what I normally rock so it's a nice change. 

I put the crown in a ponytail and just let the rest hang free.

 
Sorry about the choppy picture from the back. Told yall my phone takes the worst pics. Side note: Promise I'm not pregnant again...my shirt is poking out because my arm is lifted holding the phone.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

angelmilk said:


> Goals lol since they're so big maybe you won't need as many and they'll fit?



You might be on to something! I'll test them out over the summer and let you know how they work out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> So tomorrow I'm going to do a perm rod set with the purple and the white ones. I miss my fro and my loose curls bore me. I'll update with pics
> 
> I'm thinning in my crown a tiny but due to constantly cutting off my my scalp circulation with tight pony tails and puffs so I'm not wearing either anymore. It will be hard since those are my go to styles but I'm up for the challenge!
> 
> Oh and I was having an issue with going back to school because financial aid flagged me but today I found out that my appeal went through and I can go!!! Can't wait to move to SoCal!!



Congrats Sis. PM'd you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

toaster said:


> Gorgeous @lulu97 !! You get your hair so smooth on the roller.



@toaster Thanks Sis. I'm still having issues getting my ends straight on the roller though. Yesterday I had all kinds of indentations and bends towards the ends. I'mma keep working on it though. I am finding that putting my hair in 2 bantu knots instead of 1 after setting helps with that.


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster Thanks Sis. I'm still having issues getting my ends straight on the roller though. Yesterday I had all kinds of indentations and bends towards the ends. I'mma keep working on it though. I am finding that putting my hair in 2 bantu knots instead of 1 after setting helps with that.


I couldn't make it work with the bouffant rollers, but I know you'll be able to! I need either the halo rollers or magnetics. My ends can get straight but my roots are a different story. The two Bantu knots really helps stretch my roots further. 

Safe travels!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2016)

@toaster Thank you. We are at the airport now. I'm trying to kill time until our flight leaves but this airport WIFI sucks and keeps knocking me off the forum. Chat with you guys later.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 19, 2016)

Hi, Ladies.  I'm joining y'all in this roller setting game!  I haven't had a true roller set in over 10 years because I was either natural or in braids or just using the curling iron (when bone straight relaxed).  Those days are over, and I'm texlaxed and I plan to roller set every Thursday (my pampering day.)  

I have not roller set my own hair in about 17 years.   This feels all so new to me.  I have no idea how this is going to turn out, but I'm not going to be disappointed; I'm just going to use it as a learning experience to get better.

I'm sitting under my LCL dryer now and I feel so luxurious!I did the back as ponytails (doubt I'll do that again), and I did the front as individuals.  I was using those large green flexi rods, but I ran out and had to pull out the magnetics in the front -- so more reason this set may be a disaster!

Today was a major wash day meaning chelating and Aphogee 2-step.  I DC'd with the Aphogee Balancing conditioner for 5 minutes, then I DC'd again with my all-time love Joico Treatment Balm for 30 minutes with heat.  I moisturized with my own spray mix followed by Aphogee Curlific leave-in.  I ended with Lottabody liquid setting lotion (old school!)

Anyway, I have Bible study tonight, and I prayed that it will be dry in time.  We'll see!  Off to read this thread from page one for tips!


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 19, 2016)

*Current hair length:  APL+
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  Texlaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices:  Not sure yet.
Current Setting products:  Own leave-in, Aphogee Curlific Moisture Rich Leave-in, Lottabody liquid setting lotion
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  Better technique.  Hope to achieve length and thickness since I'm forgoing direct heat.
How long do you plan to set?:  As long as possible on a weekly basis.
Post a beginning picture:  Post# 1441*


----------



## toaster (May 19, 2016)

Glad to hear from you @Janet' ! I hope your foot heals soon and you're back in action. 

Welcome @HappyAtLast ! I hope your first set turns out well and can't wait to see how your sets progress over time.


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 19, 2016)

I've been doing daily cowashes and wet bunning and while I'm enjoying it, I really want to do a perm rod set. I might do one Monday or Tuesday with white and purple perm rods. I really want some green ones but I can never find them.


----------



## Janet' (May 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> Glad to hear from you @Janet' ! I hope your foot heals soon and you're back in action.
> 
> Welcome @HappyAtLast ! I hope your first set turns out well and can't wait to see how your sets progress over time.


Thanks @toaster!!! Slow and steady!


----------



## PlainJane (May 21, 2016)

It's time to cut off what's left of my relaxed ends and give myself a trim so I'll be flat ironing soon. Just have to time it right. 

My hair has been doing a lot better by staying in an updo all week. Sometimes I forget I have hair. I ran into a coworker and she barely recognized me with my hair down and told me I need to wear it like that for work. Never  I only get cute for the weekends.


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 21, 2016)

So here's the result of my first rollerset after all these years.  The front came out nice, but the back wasn't fully dry so it was frizz city.  I used 1" green flexis and  1.25" magnetics, but I didn't spiral roll them.  This caused too much hair on the rollers.  Next time when I don't spiral roll, I think I better go up to my yellow and magenta rollers.

The second pic is the next day after I dry rolled it on about 9 gray flexi rods.  I'm realizing that those may be too small also now for my length because it gives me curls that are a little too tight for my liking.  I'll definitely save those for when I spiral roll instead of traditional roll. Since it was so curly, I put it up in a ponytail which was perfect for the gym.  On to the next rollerset on Thursday!


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 21, 2016)

Which brand of perm rods do you ladies find are best based on quality, rubber string, smoothness of the roller (no manufacturing imperfections causing unnecessary high seems or roughness of the roller, etc)?  So far I'm finding Annie, Diane, Conair, Hairart, Salon Care, any other brands you know.


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 21, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but I'm reading through this thread, and this is exactly the look I want to achieve.  Thanks for posting!


lulu97 said:


> Yesterday I washed, conditioned and deep conditioned with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.
> 
> Used Camille Rose Moisture Milk as a leave in and Camille Rose Aloe whip as a styler.
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 21, 2016)

I've got the roller setting bug so bad that I'm setting again tonight!   I would do it right now, but I'm on (self-imposed) punishment because I've been reading this thread and watching roller setting videos all day (along with binge watching Grey's Anatomy) instead of filling out my scholarship papers that are due Monday.  Am I really passing up free money for roller setting!  Darn, I've got it bad.  Let me go get this money, honey, and I'll post pics of the new set tomorrow!


----------



## toaster (May 21, 2016)

Beautiful results @HappyAtLast !! I've only used salon care perm rods and they were fine? I may have filed down a few rough spots but they weren't bad at all


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 22, 2016)

Here's my latest.  On dry hair, I moisturized and put my hair in 3 sections, then heavily wetted the hair with water before rolling.  The front and back section had 4 perm rods and the middle section had 6 perm rods.  Then I pinned up the back.  I have to get better at separating to prevent too much frizz, though.  Overall, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 22, 2016)

It came out really nice @HappyAtLast


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2016)

@HappyAtLast  that set is FIYAH!  Now, go fill out your paperwork  Ms. Lady!


----------



## vevster (May 22, 2016)

Nothing to add but if I could transition to natural anyone can!

Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## toaster (May 24, 2016)

I set my hair last night. Went back to my old faithful it's a 10 leave in and my hair is so soft and bouncy. I was dry in 70 minutes too! I'm loving my cool cap bonnet attachment. I may buy a backup in case they disappear...

Going to pick up some olive oil at the grocery store after my workout and try using that on my hair throughout the week.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 24, 2016)

toaster said:


> I set my hair last night. Went back to my old faithful it's a 10 leave in and my hair is so soft and bouncy. I was dry in 70 minutes too! I'm loving my* cool cap bonnet attachment*. I may buy a backup in case they disappear...
> 
> Going to pick up some olive oil at the grocery store after my workout and try using that on my hair throughout the week.



With summer just around the bend, I think I will go ahead and pick one up.


----------



## toaster (May 24, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> With summer just around the bend, I think I will go ahead and pick one up.


I honestly think anyone setting or sitting under a dryer regularly needs one. My only concern is whether the elastic will stretch out. I haven't noticed anything and I've been using it for 3 or 4 weeks, but I'll keep an eye out with prolonged use.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2016)

I'm still on vacation and I am having a blast! I'm super tanned too! LOL

How have you Ladies been?


I've started my normal summer routine and will be back to setting around September'ish.

My summer routine:

Washing & DC'ING every week. Towel dry for 30 minutes. Put hair in 2 to 3 braids and air dry. 3 days later take braids down. Moisturize, finger comb/remove shed hair. Rebraid in 2 goddess braids, 1 french braid or wear in a pineapple or bun until wash day.

As always I'll still check in with you guys from time to time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm reading through this thread, and this is exactly the look I want to achieve.  Thanks for posting!



I'm so glad this was helpful to you!


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I'm still on vacation and I am having a blast! I'm super tanned too! LOL
> 
> How have you Ladies been?
> 
> ...


Nice summer regimen! I will keep this in mind for days when I don't feel like roller setting.

Enjoy your vacation and your summer tan!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> I honestly think anyone setting or sitting under a dryer regularly needs one. My only concern is whether the elastic will stretch out. I haven't noticed anything and I've been using it for 3 or 4 weeks, but I'll keep an eye out with prolonged use.



I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon.  Can't wait to try it!


Woohoo! Let me go ahead and leave how to get the thing on, before you get under the dryer and start cursing me out. You have a Pibbs right?

I rollerset my hair and put on my triangle hair net (this reminds me that I need another one). Then I take the bonnet attachment and put the whole thing over my head, with the smaller elastic first and the wide elastic on top. They stretch over the rollers easily, so no problem. Once it's around my neck I bring it up so the small elastic is around my hairline and the large elastic is kind of sitting on top. 

Sit under the Pibbs. Close the flap of the Pibbs. And I just slide the large elastic over the Pibbs from the back to the front. The bonnet attachment comes with a little elastic string that I secure over the flap hinge of the Pibbs. This way the attachment is around the Pibbs and around your hairline, creating an area for the best to m circulate but keeping it from getting on your neck and ears. I just reach up and turn the Pibbs on (I leave the temperature setting at 65 so I don't touch that nozzle).

Once you do it once, it's incredibly easy. Looking at the picture makes it seem like you can leave the cool cap on the Pibbs and just shimmy underneath it, but I can't fit in my Pibbs unless the flap is open first.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 25, 2016)

@toaster 

Thank you so much sis!!! I was wondering if it came with some sort of instruction manual and even then, I was trying to figure out the best way to use it. I saved your instructions and thank you so much for taking the time to help!


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 27, 2016)

This is my set I did yesterday. The products I used this time were my spray mix, macadamia oil and ORS Hairepair intense moisture cream. No setting lotion this time. This turned out to be a great combo. My hair is soft, bouncy, moisturized, nice sheen, and had hold. I'm going to keep this combo going.

I braided my roots and the rolled on flexis. I still haven't separated them much.


----------



## toaster (May 28, 2016)

Very pretty @HappyAtLast !! I can't wait to set later this weekend.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 28, 2016)

hey ladies. I haven't posted very much in here because I've been alternating between twist and curls and  straightening. I haven't even bothered practicing my magnetic sets. This routine is working out well so I'm going to keep at it. Maybe I'll post some twist and curls even though they don't really count as a rollerset...do they?


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 28, 2016)

I'm contemplating twist and curls too. I'd like to see your pics and steps.





KammyGirl said:


> hey ladies. I haven't posted very much in here because I've been alternating twist and curls straightening. I haven't even bothered practicing my magnetic sets. This routine is working out well so I'm going to keep at it. Maybe I'll post some twist and curls even though they don't really count as a rollerset...do they?


----------



## Rozlewis (May 28, 2016)

Doing a perm rod set. Tired of buns and french rolls. This will be my first perm rod set. Hope it turns out right.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 28, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> I'm contemplating twist and curls too. I'd like to see your pics and steps.


My hair is short so there's really nothing special about my technique. Lol I have been experimenting with products though. So I notice that my hair likes curl creams and creamy moisturizers for this style because the softness and curl pattern is always on point. But of course without some gel or something I have no hold. Which I don't really mind since the style lasts a few days and I wash/cowash every 3-4 days.

I just did a twist and curl on straightened hair. Why I thought it was a good idea to straighten my hair in this heat I don't know but it was too frizzy to wear anywhere. I used its a 10 leave in with keratin and then Shea moistures coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk. No gel even though thinking about it now I probably should have since my hair was straight and will have a hard time holding a curl. Oh well. Air drying because too hot to pull out the dryer. I'll post pics after it dries.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> hey ladies. I haven't posted very much in here because I've been alternating between twist and curls and  straightening. I haven't even bothered practicing my magnetic sets. This routine is working out well so I'm going to keep at it. Maybe I'll post some twist and curls even though they don't really count as a rollerset...do they?



I consider that setting. You are setting the ends so that counts lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva Go check our favorite periscope! She announced the winners. I know flygirl won 2nd or 3rd place?  Congrats!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 29, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva Go check our favorite periscope! She announced the winners. I know flygirl won 2nd or 3rd place?  Congrats!


Yes, she was 3rd.  Congratulations! @flyygirlll2


----------



## toaster (May 29, 2016)

Hey everyone!!

Finished up my hair for the week and it's up in a top knot. I'm really in my roller setting groove.


----------



## angelmilk (May 29, 2016)

Did a roller set last night.. it was so trash.. Frizzy ends and puffy roots . I need to stop rushing.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 29, 2016)

@lulu97 @MileHighDiva Thanks ladies! I just checked IG and I was like yaaaaaaas


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 29, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Finished up my hair for the week and it's up in a top knot. *I'm* *really* *in* *my* *roller* *setting* *groove*.



 It shows with your beautiful luscious locks.

I'm doing a henna rx tonight, so I'll be doing a braid out set (Five Celies). 

I'll roller set in two weeks, during my next cleansing session. I'm excited to try the 1.6" French Rollers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

Arrived home from vacation to a box of new goodies! Rollers, rollers, rollers!!!! Woot woot! New french lovies added to my beauty closet.



I may use them briefly before the fall. I need to dust and I'm thinking about doing it the first day of the summer. I'm trying to sync my dusting and product buying schedule to dates I can remember without alerts from my phone. The first day of the new season is easy to remember so I'm going with that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 @MileHighDiva Thanks ladies! I just checked IG and I was like yaaaaaaas



I knew you was gone win something!!! LOL You are so active in the Periscopes...I'm always thinking...that's my GIRL!!! Are you and @MileHighDiva thinking about joining the Facebook group?

Sadly, the lhcf is becoming more about health and fitness for me than hair. So I may join the FB group more so for hair. I like how she talks about everything and not just products  (which is what the hair side has become)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Finished up my hair for the week and it's up in a top knot. I'm really in my roller setting groove.



You are in and I am beat out. After 5 straight years of setting, I'm so glad to take a break. Setting has taken my hair from shoulder length to tailbone and beyond and I am thankful...but Lawd I'm glad for this summer break. I am heavily debating keeping my hair curly throughout the year and only setting every 4 months when it's time to dust....or whenever the mood strikes. I's tied boss! LOL Longer lengths surely brings that mood where...."Chile I done put in the work...I'm retired and ONLY maintaining"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> It shows with your beautiful luscious locks.
> 
> I'm doing a henna rx tonight, so I'll be doing a braid out set (Five Celies).
> 
> I'll roller set in two weeks, during my next cleansing session. I'm excited to try the 1.6" French Rollers.



Sis does the braid outs for you take on a braid out texture? I'm finding after I wash and put my hair in 2 to 3 braids to dry...I still have my natural texture so it's more like a stretched wash and go. My natural hair texture is like...nuh uhhh I ain't going no where!!! I can only really remove it with rollers. LOL


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 29, 2016)

@lulu97 Thanks Hun. Yes, I'm thinking about joining that Facebook group. I really enjoyed all the information she provided during the Periscope.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 29, 2016)

@lulu97
Yes it does take on


lulu97 said:


> Sis does the braid outs for you take on a braid out texture? I'm finding after I wash and put my hair in 2 to 3 braids to dry...I still have my natural texture so it's more like a stretched wash and go. My natural hair texture is like...nuh uhhh I ain't going no where!!! I can only really remove it with rollers. LOL


It ends up looking something like this.  These are not good pix, so I'll take some when I unbraid the set of Celies, I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## toaster (May 29, 2016)

@lulu97 You know you need to do more than 2-3 braids if you want your hair to take on the braid pattern texture. I feel like our texture is similar. When I do braid outs I have to do 8 braids. 

Unfortunately, it takes me about 30 minutes to do that, and it takes me 45 minutes to rollerset, so I just got ahead and roll.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> Yes it does take on
> 
> It ends up looking something like this.  These are not good pix, so I'll take some when I unbraid the set of Celies, I'm doing tomorrow.



Nice!!!! Thanks for the visual Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 29, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 You know you need to do more than 2-3 braids if you want your hair to take on the braid pattern texture. I feel like our texture is similar. When I do braid outs I have to do 8 braids.
> 
> Unfortunately, it takes me about 30 minutes to do that, and it takes me 45 minutes to rollerset, so I just got ahead and roll.



I agree with this entire post...the thing is doing 2 to 3 braids takes me about 5 minutes. At this point in my hair care game.... I'm fine with that. LOL


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, completely forgot to come back in here with a pic of my twist and curl. I tried to post a pic right after but it wasn't working so I said I would come back and then forgot. Sorry!!

It turned out super frizzy since I didn't use a gel but I was OK with the result.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 5, 2016)

I set the middle of my hair with flexi rods and twisted the sides and put them into Bantu knots. I used shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk, it's a 10 smoothing balm serum and a tiny bit of Eco styler. I had no reason for using this combo initially but I noticed the curl and style milk refreshed my hair (I love this as a leave in) and the serum gave my hair so much slip and made my curls pop. I so did not expect that but really liked how easy it was to smooth my hair on the flexi rod. I added gel because I want this style to last until at least Wednesday and the humidity won't let me be great.

I haven't separated and will probably just pick it out a little each day until I'm ready to wash again. I really liked that the twisted Bantu knots gave me practically the same look as the rest of my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 5, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> I set the middle of my hair with flexi rods and twisted the sides and put them into Bantu knots. I used shea moisture coconut and hibiscus curl and style milk, it's a 10 smoothing balm serum and a tiny bit of Eco styler. I had no reason for using this combo initially but I noticed the curl and style milk refreshed my hair (I love this as a leave in) and the serum gave my hair so much slip and made my curls pop. I so did not expect that but really liked how easy it was to smooth my hair on the flexi rod. I added gel because I want this style to last until at least Wednesday and the humidity won't let me be great.
> 
> I haven't separated and will probably just pick it out a little each day until I'm ready to wash again. I really liked that the twisted Bantu knots gave me practically the same look as the rest of my hair.



Pretty!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 5, 2016)

@KammyGirl Cute!

Happy Sunday Lovelies!!!

So...I'm still here...still on full FMLA but inching towards being able to return to work for at least half days...What that means for hair is that I have been keeping it braided. My friend comes and re-braids every week and half to two weeks. Yesterday, I pre-poo'ed, set under the steamer, and then got my hair washed, blow-dried, and re-braided...I also gave myself a little trim (very necessary).  I don't know how much my hair has grown, but I feel like it should be healthy. Coconut oil is my saving grace-- for my hair, skin, I slather it on errthang!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 5, 2016)

My short term goal is to set on the first day of summer so I can evaluate my ends and dust/trim as needed.

I have been thoroughly enjoying my spring/summer roller setting break.  My wash days have been so easy breezy...literally taking me less than an hour from start to finish compared to 3 when I set .

I have also been enjoying my Enjoy Luxury shampoo and conditioner set...Mannnnnnn my hair has feels straight up smooth and silky ...like I finally know what people mean when they say "like butta". I've been using it for 2 straight washes then going in with my Joico on the third wash. I'm so satisfied with my product choices! I do want to buy a few of the Enjoy deep conditioners but will hold off until I'm  finished with the deep conditioners I currently have. Boo to being a responsible hair product grown up


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 5, 2016)

Lovely set @KammyGirl


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok.
I'm ready to try something different
I have rollers but my sets always come out stiff and not bouncy. I think I'm using too much product


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 5, 2016)

@toaster Did you straighten yet or did I miss the pictures?  Kindly guide me if I missed them. How was the concert? I'm vicariously living through you at the moment!


----------



## toaster (Jun 6, 2016)

@lulu97 

Hey lady!! I'm at the airport now ready to fly home. I took tons of concert pics and selfies but no hair pics yet. I'll try to get some tonight and post.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97
> 
> Hey lady!! I'm at the airport now ready to fly home. I took tons of concert pics and selfies but no hair pics yet. I'll try to get some tonight and post.



Sounds like you had fun!!!! Sometimes hair seems so minute compared to living life and enjoying yourself. So I totally understand.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 6, 2016)

My pern rod sets for March, April & May were disasters. Humidity, humectants, and rain are the culprits. In a few hours I went from this: 
To this: 
This time I finally got a set to last for more than a few hours.
I used these: 
to get this:
 It didn't revert at the end of the day.The previous 2 pics were at 9am. This picture was at 8pm:
 
The set lasted through four days of humidity and gym workouts. I wore 2 flat twists pinned around my head on the last day.

My next set was scheduled for this week. My area is under a storm advisory. Hurricane Season won't let a sista' be great


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 6, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> My pern rod sets for March, April & May were disasters. Humidity, humectants, and rain are the culprits. In a few hours I went from this: View attachment 363017
> To this: View attachment 363023
> This time I finally got a set to last for more than a few hours.
> I used these: View attachment 363025
> ...


You and have thick and luscious hair.  

You may need Sabino Moisture Block or the Keracare Humidity Blocker spray.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 6, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> You and have thick and luscious hair.
> 
> You may need *Sabino Moisture Block or the Keracare Humidity Blocker spray*.



Thank you for the compliment and the recommendations @MileHighDiva 

Those products seem to be the gold standard on YouTube for flat ironing hair. It didn't occur to me to use them for sets.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 6, 2016)

@Bibliophile, I used Sabino Moisture Block for a curlformers set and it worked really well. The set held up until I stretched it out despite tropical humidity. I mix it into my deep conditioner that I rinse out and then mix some into my leave-in or setting product.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 6, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @Bibliophile, I used Sabino Moisture Block for a curlformers set and it worked really well. The set held up until I stretched it out despite tropical humidity. I mix it into my deep conditioner that I rinse out and then mix some into my leave-in or setting product.



Okay I'm definitely getting a bottle now @Colocha


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 6, 2016)

For the ladies that use a moisturizing shampoo what exactly am I suppose to be looking for results wise? I need a new shampoo before I am able to do a perm rod set. 

But not sure what I should be expecting. Every time I use one my hair doesn't feel clean. There's a "film" on it. Like washing dishes with cold water. Is that what's suppose to happen? Are some hair textures just not able to use anything but normal shampoo?


----------



## toaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's a picture of my hair after I took it down from a top knot. I flat ironed on 360 degrees so it never got super straight, but it's much smoother than my normal roller set. When I stretch the length it goes to the middle of my butt. When I wash next week I'll probably trim 2 inches.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 6, 2016)

So gorgeous!! I love your hair @toaster.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 6, 2016)

@toaster Looks good! Similar to my roller set in my profile pic. I did a roller set and flat ironed the roots then put it in 1 big bantu knot but kept the last 2 or so inches out the knot and pinned it down (if that makes sense)


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 6, 2016)

@toaster I  as usual every time you post.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 6, 2016)

Let me just come in here to praise roller setting Jesus.

I had the longest wash day (because of an 8 hour henna session) and I'm now sitting under this Laila Ali bonnet dryer with curlformers in. I started trying to use the French rollers but was Way too tired for experimentation.

But I did kind of experiment. I used a silicone serum (Paul Mitchell Super Skinny) and Hydroquench Greaseless Moisture mixed with Sabino to set. 

I just took down a roller and my hair is almost dry (needs maybe 15 more minutes) but these curls are sleek and soft and amazing. Man I wish I'd found this earlier.

I was struggling before with using too much Moisture Block and getting sets that were a little stiff, but this feels like heaven. I'm so excited for it to dry. Then I can maybe take some decent pictures and actually join this challenge.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 6, 2016)

Just checking in. I didn't set my hair this week to bun, I may be going into protective style mode soon (well, technically a bun is but I may be getting marleys again). But if I set next week, I'll definitely post in here.


----------



## toaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you ladies!

@L.Brown1114 My moisturizing shampoo leaves my hair feeling clean and slightly moisturized but not like I just conditioned. Is it possible the film you feel is moisture?

@Colocha I hope your set turns out well! It's always nice to find a product combo that works.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 7, 2016)

@toaster
No my hair doesn't feel "filmy" when moisturized. If that's the case then I need to get my healthy.sexy.hair sulfate free moisturizing shampoo back.  That's exactly how it left my hair. I stopped because I was being a product junkie and had no idea what to expect from the product


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 7, 2016)

@toaster Absolutely gorgeous! #goals


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 7, 2016)

Another day, another slay!
@toaster ,


----------



## MissCrawford (Jun 8, 2016)

Is my set taking longer to dry because I'm using a little oil? Damn I've been under this dryer forever...about an hour but still


----------



## toaster (Jun 8, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> Is my set taking longer to dry because I'm using a little oil? Damn I've been under this dryer forever...about an hour but still


It's probably the oil. Is it pure oil or mixed with silicones? I think products with silicone help your hair dry faster. Pure oil is just sealing in the moisture.


----------



## MissCrawford (Jun 8, 2016)

toaster said:


> It's probably the oil. Is it pure oil or mixed with silicones? I think products with silicone help your hair dry faster. Pure oil is just sealing in the moisture.


A tiny bit of castor on each section.


----------



## toaster (Jun 8, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> A tiny bit of castor on each section.


Oh yes. That's definitely too heavy for a set. Save it for after your hair is dry.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 8, 2016)

What about humidity?
What should I set with the prevent lots of frizz?


----------



## MissCrawford (Jun 8, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh yes. That's definitely too heavy for a set. Save it for after your hair is dry.


Ok thanks!


----------



## toaster (Jun 8, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> What about humidity?
> What should I set with the prevent lots of frizz?


I wish I had the answer. Maybe try sabino moisturize block? That gets great reviews.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> I wish I had the answer. Maybe try sabino moisturize block? That gets great reviews.



It's just soooooo humid here in Miami.
The humidity is 90% everyday


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> What about humidity?
> What should I set with the prevent lots of frizz?



Not to deter you but I just can't set in the late spring to early fall. I like to wear my hair down when I can and the humidity, heat, and hair touching my skin won't let me be great. Plus sitting under a hooded dryer to dry my set is like torture during these months. I just stopped fighting Mother Nature and take a break.

Unless you are one of those members (as many are) that set and wear buns or braids...then you should be fine just using a leave in alone or a leave in and serum. How do you prefer wearing your hair?


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Not to deter you but I just can't set in the late spring to early fall. I like to wear my hair down when I can and the humidity, heat, and hair touching my skin won't let me be great. Plus sitting under a hooded dryer to dry my set is like torture during these months. I just stopped fighting Mother Nature and take a break.
> 
> Unless you are one of those members (as many are) that set and wear buns or braids...then you should be fine just using a leave in alone or a leave in and serum. How do you prefer wearing your hair?



I prefer to wear it out. But this humidity give me an Afro. I thought roller setting would help and I'm not doing wash and go's. I guess I'm stuck with tuck and pins all summer


----------



## toaster (Jun 10, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> I prefer to wear it out. But this humidity give me an Afro. I thought roller setting would help and I'm not doing wash and go's. I guess I'm stuck with tuck and pins all summer


I'm in Miami often (right now!) because my boyfriend lives here. If I wear my hair out at night it definitely poofs. I can remedy it by putting a light coating of oil on my hair and sleeping in two Bantu knots. This resets the hair. But it's not a perfect solution. I usually go for a high ponytail braid.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 10, 2016)

MissCrawford said:


> A tiny bit of castor on each section.


I used macadamia oil on my last set and it took 2 hrs under the dryer but when it was done, it was beautifully soft and moisturized and my curls lasted.


----------



## toaster (Jun 13, 2016)

Just trimmed about two inches from my straight hair and applied conditioner. Deep conditioning now, then I'll shampoo, condition and set. I don't think I got any heat damage! Woo!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 13, 2016)

@Bibliophile and @toaster #hairgoals


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 13, 2016)

It's been a hot minute since I posted. I'm back girls! Things got a little crazy in the middle of spring, but now I feel like I can breathe again. I got a Dominican blowout last Monday and discovered I'm now midback length! I'm right at MBL, and fully past bra strap length. ^_^ I'm so happy, this has been a long journey. I can't pass a mirror without smiling at my hair. I got my hair all curled up - it looks like shoulder length in the curls.
 
 

This is the first time I've straightened my hair all year. I've been doing the same routine -- wash + DC every Sunday, then curlformers. I think I'll stop DCing with heat since it's summer now. 

I don't really have any hair goals at the moment, just enjoying the journey and peacefully growing to hip length. My original goal was waist, but Waist length is seeming like a small goal now that I'm so close to it. I'd like to stretch myself further and get all the way down to my hips  

I'd love to see photos of how you ladies style your rollersets on a day to day basis - your regular go-to styles. My go-to style is a plain ole bun with a black silk scrunchie and some bobby pins. Boooooring. hahaha. I can't lie though - it's helped me retain length like no other.


----------



## toaster (Jun 13, 2016)

Absolutely stunning @coilyhaircutie !!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 14, 2016)

thanks @toaster!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie It's so pretty! I was thinking of you the other day and wondering what you've been up to.

If I can gather up some pics, I'll come back in and post some of how I wear my roller sets.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 14, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie YASSSSSSS! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats on reaching mid-back length. Your hair is very pretty! @coilyhaircutie


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

Was craving a short summer style. Yall know I aint cutting my hair, so I got a bob sew in weave instead. I'm shooting to keep it in 8 weeks. Will go back in, in one month and get it cut a tad bit shorter.


----------



## toaster (Jun 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Was craving a short summer style. Yall know I aint cutting my hair, so I got a bob sew in weave instead. I'm shooting to keep it in 8 weeks. Will go back in, in one month and get it cut a tad bit shorter.
> 
> View attachment 363971


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 14, 2016)

@lulu97  LOVE the bob!

Slightly off topic: who did your sewin and how much did it cost? I want to get a sewin but I don't know how much is a fair price nor what type of hair I should get.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @lulu97  LOVE the bob!
> 
> Slightly off topic: who did your sewin and how much did it cost? I want to get a sewin but I don't know how much is a fair price nor what type of hair I should get.




Thank you Sis! I was visiting San Diego this weekend for my best friends son's graduation so I got it done by my west coast stylist. She had done a sew-in similar to this one before so the hair is one we re-used from a previous sew-in. I purchased it from this company almost 5 years ago:

http://www.indianhaircompany.com/wavy-indian-hair.htm

I'm not a weaving expert as I rarely get them, so I dont know if this is considered good hair or not. LOL

She charged me $85 for the install and in between appts usually run $30. (Wash, condition & style) I've been a client for over 7 years so I think it may be more for anyone else...not sure but I've seen her charge $150 plus for similar styles. I dont have much of my hair left out...just my edges and a small horseshoe in the crown to cover the tracks.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 14, 2016)

Grinning from ear to ear! Thank you ladies so much!! 
@lulu97 @AgeinATL @Bibliophile 
I love my Setting to Success group, you ladies are the best. So kind and sweet. And you guys also know when to set me straight and tell me if I'm doing something wrong like manipulating my hair too much LOL.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Was craving a short summer style. Yall know I aint cutting my hair, so I got a bob sew in weave instead. I'm shooting to keep it in 8 weeks. Will go back in, in one month and get it cut a tad bit shorter.
> 
> View attachment 363971


Looove this wiggy!! It's SO cute! You're making me want to get a wig haha but I'm too scurrrred. I was traumatized by a no-edges tragedy after I got Brandi braids and took them out in high school 10 years ago. My forehead was cleeeean, almost no hair.  Haven't gotten braids since then, or any wig or sew-in of any kind.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you Sis! I was visiting San Diego this weekend for my best friends son's graduation so I got it done by my west coast stylist. She had done a sew-in similar to this one before so the hair is one we re-used from a previous sew-in. I purchased it from this company almost 5 years ago:
> 
> http://www.indianhaircompany.com/wavy-indian-hair.htm
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!


----------



## toaster (Jun 17, 2016)

This was my length check before I trimmed about 2 inches. Why does my hair feel soooo short now. I'm rethinking this whole "I'm done growing my hair out" idea.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jun 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> This was my length check before I trimmed about 2 inches. Why does my hair feel soooo short now. I'm rethinking this whole "I'm done growing my hair out" idea.




Girl you know your hair ain't nobody, nowhere's short..stop trolling!


----------



## toaster (Jun 17, 2016)

sunnydaze said:


> Girl you know your hair ain't nobody, nowhere's short..stop trolling!


Lol! Thank you. And I know. I just thought since my hair was long I wouldn't miss any inches. I was wrong. My ends feel fantastic though!


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> I honestly think anyone setting or sitting under a dryer regularly needs one. My only concern is whether the elastic will stretch out. I haven't noticed anything and I've been using it for 3 or 4 weeks, but I'll keep an eye out with prolonged use.


Where did you order it? I can't find these online anymore


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 20, 2016)

What temperature do you dry your sets with? 
I always have my dryer on high so it can dry asap. Can this cause damage? I just realized that I always have my forehead and ears covered because it gets pretty hot so maybe it's too hot for my hair too? I don't use a heat protectant when I set either, should I be?


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> This was my length check before I trimmed about 2 inches. Why does my hair feel soooo short now. I'm rethinking this whole "I'm done growing my hair out" idea.


Where have you been hiding all of this length???  You're giving me hope over here.


----------



## toaster (Jun 20, 2016)

@PlainJane i ordered my cool cap bonnet attachment on Amazon. 

I set my Pibbs at 65 which is pretty hot. I do use a silicone based leave in and serum which I hope protects my hair from the heat. I do think dryer heat is less damaging than direct heat. 

And thanks for the compliment! My hair is usually in a bun and I have a lot of shrinkage, so I rarely see my full length.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 20, 2016)

@toaster and my setting squad...

I used my cool cap this past weekend and it shaved about 20 minutes off my drying time. What REALLY makes it worth the money is that you truly don't feel the heat at all. It really keeps your body cool while trapping the heat where it needs to be, on your head. I was so comfortable sitting under my dryer. I didn't feel like my dryer was set to the 'hell' setting. I put my pibbs on 60 and it took an hour and 45 minutes to dry my set. Thanks toaster for the suggestion. Well worth the money, IMO


----------



## toaster (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm so happy you like it @AgeinATL ! It really makes setting more comfortable.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 20, 2016)

@toaster & @AgeinATL, guess what I just ordered?  , you guessed correctly, a Cool Cap.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster & @AgeinATL, guess what I just ordered?  , you guessed correctly, a Cool Cap.



LOL!! I am in Atlanta and our summers are no joke. I couldn't imagine setting in the summer months without the cool cap. I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2016)

Wash hair with kinky curly come clean
Conditioned with fekkai.. something, not sure which one.

Then 

KCKT leave in
Narobi wrap lotion
Paul Mitchell skinny serum

De tangled with denman
I have a soft bonnet dryer so I'm under that right now
Please let me have a bomb roller set.


----------



## toaster (Jun 21, 2016)

Fingers crossed for @Adiatasha !


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> Fingers crossed for @Adiatasha !



So I did it. And I flat ironed the roots, one pass. Bantu knots with a little Shea butter at the ends. My hair is soft and bouncy and now it's in an up do.

Things I need to do better:

Smaller sections for the roller set
Sit under the dryer for 1 hour 

I'm going to try this for the summer.
Is once a week too much to roller set?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 22, 2016)

@Adiatasha I just came in here to ask the ladies how often is too often to rollerset or do something to your hair? I'm loving my mid week cowash and I'm not sure if twisting or setting or doing something to my hair every Sunday and Wednesday is too much. In my defense I only detangle with a comb on Sunday my full wash day. On my cowash day I usually finger detangle which usually gives me a style with more texture and not as smooth which is perfectly fine with me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## toaster (Jun 22, 2016)

@Adiatasha @KammyGirl i was and set once a week, but a few years ago when I was into roller setting I washed and set twice a week and retained length well.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi! 
@faithVA  directed me here

You guys packed this thread full of great tips and images. Thanks!

Eta: I was going to join, but I'm still thinking about it

Right now my hair is neck-shoulderish length. I am just out of braids. Before the braids, I would twist or braid out and bun with kanekalon. 

Now, however, I'm considering a couple of things..
1. Texlax and join this challenge starting July. 
Or
2. Just put my hair away in braids for the rest of the year. rebraiding them every 6-8 weeks. decide whether to texlax or stay natural at the end of the year when I hopefully have more length


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> Hi!
> @faithVA  directed me here
> 
> You guys packed this thread full of great tips and images. Thanks!
> ...



If you have some type of roller you should do one first on your current hair to see what you are working with. I've been rollerseting my 4b natural hair since I was ear length. You don't need more hair or straighter hair to give it a try.

If you rollerset and don't like it, your hair will still be stretched and you can put it in a bun.


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Welcome @apple_natural ! I'm not sure what type of issues you're having with your hair but I've found that setting and stretching my hair leads to better retention and it's much easier to moisturize and style.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm actually pretty excited about this idea. I'm really impressed with the way you all have been supporting questions and the board. I'm actually going to join just because of that!

@faithVA you are on a roll with these suggestions. I should try it on my hair now and see what I think of it! GOBEZ!! (amharic for brilliant! or awesome!)

AHHH!!! I got a response from @toaster !! I feel like i'm talking to a celebrity head of hair lol. I LOVE your hair!! which i know you hear a lot. I'm such a fan lol.
I'm not having any issues with it other than I'm thinking of texlaxing it and I am trying to consider it carefully because I get to this exact same point in my hair journey and color or something, then cut it off and start again. Every single time I'm here. I have never made it past shoulder length due to that.

Ok. Here we go!
*Current hair length: *
shoulder length. I'll post a blow out photo before July 1st
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*
Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:*
Braids or buns with kanekalon
*Current Setting products:*
Not sure yet. Whatever doesn't leave my hair a crunchy mess. I think I'll try just leave in and water although that may not last long. I'll entertain new ideas when I'm done reading through this whole thread lol
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*
I guess I'm looking for styles that I can stand on my short natural hair
*How long do you plan to set?:*
I'll commit to 6 months. July to December as a tria
*Post a beginning picture*
Will do this weekend or next


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I'm actually pretty excited about this idea. I'm really impressed with the way you all have been supporting questions and the board. I'm actually going to join just because of that!
> 
> @faithVA you are on a roll with these suggestions. I should try it on my hair now and see what I think of it! GOBEZ!! (amharic for brilliant! or awesome!)
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see it. Take your time. Remember it's your first time And you will continue to get better.

Toaster is a hair celebrity


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Definitely give setting a try! If you always make decisions regarding your hair when you reach shoulder length and they don't allow you to retain more length, I wouldn't make any decisions right now. If you're not having any problems with your hair try keeping it stretched and moisturized. Monitor your protein balance. Try to eat well and get some exercise. 

There's a ton of information available on the forum. Take some time to read through old threads.

Most important! Give something a few months before you decide it's not working. I think the reason most people don't have a lot of success early on is that they are too excited and trying too many new things. 

Good luck @apple_natural


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Uhm @faithVA im the one following you around this board like a weirdo! I miss seeing your posts so I look around to make sure you haven't disappeared.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

toaster said:


> Uhm @faithVA im the one following you around this board like a weirdo! I miss seeing your posts so I look around to make sure you haven't disappeared.



Aw thanks. I'm not going anywhere. I'm not posting as much as before because I'm trying to stay chilled with my hair. My life is also quite busy during the summer. 

Unfortunately I probably won't be doing a rollerset again until the fall. Cycling and referring aren't friends. But my hair will be longer by then and I'm going to be excited to see longer curls.

I will be watching you ladies though.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Aw thanks. I'm not going anywhere. I'm not posting as much as before because I'm trying to stay chilled with my hair. My life is also quite busy during the summer.
> 
> Unfortunately I probably won't be doing a rollerset again until the fall. Cycling and referring aren't friends. But my hair will be longer by then and I'm going to be excited to see longer curls.
> 
> I will be watching you ladies though.



I also follow you around if you havent noticed. I only have been in challenges that you have been in like this one HAHAHA! I think your cycling is AWESOME!!! I have recently joined crossfit, so i feel like we're fitness friends doing crazy things lol. I bet you feel amaazing afterwards. My husband wants to complete a triathlon. Is that what you are training for? I saw a post where you mentioned a million mile run and your starting on cycling.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> I also follow you around if you havent noticed. I only have been in challenges that you have been in like this one HAHAHA! I think your cycling is AWESOME!!! I have recently joined crossfit, so i feel like we're fitness friends doing crazy things lol. I bet you feel amaazing afterwards. My husband wants to complete a triathlon. Is that what you are training for? I saw a post where you mentioned a million mile run and your starting on cycling.



I hadn't noticed that you were following me. I'm all over the place so I don't really notice if someone is in the same threads as I am. I also would have not thought anyone was following me even though they tell me. I just don't feel like enough goes on with my head to make it worth following.  But I follow people too so I guess I understand it. And I do miss people if I don't see them around for a while. I miss my NikkiQ  But I'm glad I have so many other wonderful ladies to hang out with.

A million mile run?  I don't know where you saw that at. I may have said I was training for a 50 mile cycling ride. I'm not really training for anything. Cycling events usually have 25, 50, 75 and 100 mile groups so I want to advance to the 50 mile group.

I have thought about a triathalon but I'm not ready for that yet. I want to take swim lessons at the end of the year. If I get that in I may do my first next year.

We can definitely be crazy fitness friends.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 25, 2016)

@faithVA I stay in challenges with mainly the same people since I'm even cyber shy! this challenge has a new set of ladies for me except you. I'm used to you lol

Main Styling Ideas:
(1) flat twist and curl (with perm rods) then clip in curly hair and bun or pin up
(2) Braid or bun with kanekalon some days
Oh and
(3) stretch out my hair kind os straight and clip in kinky straight hair

Styling products:
(1) my macademia natural oil leave in and the Keracare twist and define cream I just purchased
(I'll change the number each time I change the products I'm using to set)

Im ready after I make my clipins.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 25, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> What temperature do you dry your sets with?
> I always have my dryer on high so it can dry asap. Can this cause damage? I just realized that I always have my forehead and ears covered because it gets pretty hot so maybe it's too hot for my hair too? I don't use a heat protectant when I set either, should I be?



I know I'm late....but I have a LCL dryer and it's set between 140 and 150. I use a serum when I set so my hair is protected from the "indirect" heat. For good measure, I also spray my crown with a UV protectant as well right before going under. The crown takes so much abuse from the dryer (and sun) so I'm extra careful with it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 25, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> @Adiatasha I just came in here to ask the ladies how often is too often to rollerset or do something to your hair? I'm loving my mid week cowash and I'm not sure if twisting or setting or doing something to my hair every Sunday and Wednesday is too much. In my defense I only detangle with a comb on Sunday my full wash day. On my cowash day I usually finger detangle which usually gives me a style with more texture and not as smooth which is perfectly fine with me. What do you ladies think?



Any more than once a week = roller setting burn out....well that's if you have an active lifestyle. It's cool for a while but long term is a no-no. (For most)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 25, 2016)

@apple_natural Welcome! So glad to have you!!!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @apple_natural Welcome! So glad to have you!!!! Woot Woot!!!



Aww thanks........(    )


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2016)

apple_natural said:


> @faithVA I stay in challenges with mainly the same people since I'm even cyber shy! this challenge has a new set of ladies for me except you. I'm used to you lol
> 
> Main Styling Ideas:
> (1) flat twist and curl (with perm rods) then clip in curly hair and bun or pin up
> ...


I understand. Some threads can be quite daunting but there just a bunch of sweet hearts in this thread.  You are in good hands.

Your styling ideas sound like a great start.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I understand. Some threads can be quite daunting but there just a bunch of sweet hearts in this thread.  You are in good hands.
> 
> Your styling ideas sound like a great start.



thank you so much! 

I would like to get some hourglass rollers.  I will look for them next month... and some clips too. I havent chosen which ones to start out with and i will still only wrap it and clip in kinky straight hair lol.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 27, 2016)

@apple_natural 
http://naturalhairwow.com/t/rollers


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 28, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @apple_natural
> http://naturalhairwow.com/t/rollers



Thank you so much!! @MileHighDiva OOOHHHHH New candy!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 1, 2016)

I started taking down my braids


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Pretty Ladies!!! How is your summer hair care going?! I'm still cruising on through in my bob sew-in. Will take it out late next month or early September before my Vegas vacation. I must admit that I am thoroughly enjoying the break and getting my hair done at the salon. Freedom just a lil while longer!!!


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 1, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> My pern rod sets for March, April & May were disasters. Humidity, humectants, and rain are the culprits. In a few hours I went from this: View attachment 363017
> To this: View attachment 363023
> This time I finally got a set to last for more than a few hours.
> I used these: View attachment 363025
> ...


 I think it looked great in the frizzy pic too!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 1, 2016)

@lulu97 Nice! I wish I could find a salon and give myself a break. It's getting hotter here now which means I can't be bothered with my hair. Now I just wash, air dry in twists and KIM. I still have a lot of relaxed hair left with the exception of my nape. As long as my hair is up and out of my way, I don't mind cause the shrinkage is insane.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Nice! I wish I could find a salon and give myself a break. It's getting hotter here now which means I can't be bothered with my hair. Now I just wash, air dry in twists and KIM. I still have a lot of relaxed hair left with the exception of my nape. As long as my hair is up and out of my way, I don't mind cause the shrinkage is insane.



@flyygirlll2 Girl! I've never been a 100% DIY'er except up until recently when we moved to a new area. Honestly it was/is super draining. Sometimes you (well I) just need someone else to get me through for a few washes while I rejuvenate. I will probably start going back once a month like I used to. Even if it's a simple wash, condition and braid me up in 2 braids for a week or two. As long as I'm not doing it. 


Yeah shrinkage is cray cray! Sometimes I embrace it, sometimes I'm like GTFOH!!! I wanna show all this length that I worked my butt off to get. LOL


----------



## toaster (Jul 2, 2016)

@lulu97 We reached 100+ degrees and it doesn't look like we'll get relief anytime soon so I've been cowashing nightly and wet bunning just to get some relief. I will still roller set for some events I have over the summer so it will probably be one set a month until it cools off in the fall.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 2, 2016)

How are you ladies getting your rollersets to look so pretty? Mine are a mess. I am thinking I am using too large rollers. I stretch with a rollerset, but would like to for once wear it out without it lookin like a ham.

I will have to keep reading this thread for more tips.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 2, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> My pern rod sets for March, April & May were disasters. Humidity, humectants, and rain are the culprits. In a few hours I went from this: View attachment 363017
> To this: View attachment 363023
> This time I finally got a set to last for more than a few hours.
> I used these: View attachment 363025
> ...



I'm going to have to give shea moisture another try. I wasn't a fan at first. I tried the regular orange container DC.. I tried the whole thing. they were bogo. i gave my second one away


----------



## toaster (Jul 2, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> How are you ladies getting your rollersets to look so pretty? Mine are a mess. I am thinking I am using too large rollers. I stretch with a rollerset, but would like to for once wear it out without it lookin like a ham.
> 
> I will have to keep reading this thread for more tips.


My best advice is to use smaller rollers, take your time with your parts, make sure the hair is wet before you roll, and make sure your hair is dry before taking the rollers out. Also make sure your hair is well detangled. Those small things can really make a set better, quickly. 

Use a light leave in and a serum, and leave any oils for after your hair is dry.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 We reached 100+ degrees and it doesn't look like we'll get relief anytime soon so I've been cowashing nightly and wet bunning just to get some relief. I will still roller set for some events I have over the summer so it will probably be one set a month until it cools off in the fall.



I feel you Sis. This summer weather is so disrespectful!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> My best advice is to use smaller rollers, take your time with your parts, make sure the hair is wet before you roll, and make sure your hair is dry before taking the rollers out. Also make sure your hair is well detangled. Those small things can really make a set better, quickly.
> 
> Use a light leave in and a serum, and leave any oils for after your hair is dry.



I agree 1 million percent! Excellent tips.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> My best advice is to use smaller rollers, take your time with your parts, make sure the hair is wet before you roll, and make sure your hair is dry before taking the rollers out. Also make sure your hair is well detangled. Those small things can really make a set better, quickly.
> 
> Use a light leave in and a serum, and leave any oils for after your hair is dry.


Thank-you so much! I used a combo of eden bodyworks coconut shea, then spritzed with luv naturlas aloe citrus kisses to close the cuticle and sealed with camilla rose moisture milk. My hair came out really soft. I used the purple magnetic rollers, but next time I will use smaller rods. 
Thanks again for the tips. Next week I will try it that way and see what happens.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 3, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> How are you ladies getting your rollersets to look so pretty? Mine are a mess. I am thinking I am using too large rollers. I stretch with a rollerset, but would like to for once wear it out without it lookin like a ham.
> 
> I will have to keep reading this thread for more tips.




Good tips in this vid


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm missing rollersetting already! 
I'm torturing myself by watching a bunch of perm rod set videos. I need to quit! It'll be January likely before I do a set again.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2016)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Good tips in this vid


This was interesting.

Anyone tried the paper towel on the roller?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2016)

This is my last set, until it cools off in the Fall. I did a curlformer set last night, so could dust/trim. I was supposed to dust my ends, during the Summer Solstice, but that didn't happen.

I'm on this long @$$ conference call , clipping ends, as I remove each curlformer.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is my last set, until it cools off in the Fall. I did a curlformer set last night, so could dust/trim. I was supposed to dust my ends, during the Summer Solstice, but that didn't happen.
> 
> I'm on this long @$$ conference call , clipping ends, as I remove each curlformer.


Very pretty


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2016)

I can almost get my hair in a bun. Almost. By fall I should be ready to try weekly rollerseting. I need to use this time to figure out what want to try for frizz and humidity.


----------



## toaster (Jul 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I can almost get my hair in a bun. Almost. By fall I should be ready to try weekly rollerseting. I need to use this time to figure out what want to try for frizz and humidity.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 5, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I can almost get my hair in a bun. Almost. By fall I should be ready to try weekly rollerseting. I need to use this time to figure out what want to try for frizz and humidity.


I can't wait so I can "swag jack" more of your styles, lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't wait so I can "swag jack" more of your styles, lol


I have a feeling the longer my hair gets the fewer styles you will see. :Lol: I'm a lazy natural. But we shall see. 

I want to wear some different buns but I need to learn how to do them without a lot of tension.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 5, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Nice set Sis. And the artwork behind you is beautiful.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 8, 2016)

So I used 4 huge black rollers for the first time ever last set. I've had a set of a few for years now but just never used them. I LOVE how the hair I used the black  rollers on came out. I want to do a set with them all over my head. I think they're the 2.5 or 3  inch rollers.
The gray rollers are just a little too small for much of my hair. They give me more curl than I like. The large  wave I get with the black is perfect.
I don't have nearly enough to do my whole head but I'm going to use more of them next time. I wish i had enough to do most of the  mohawk  and the long parts of my sides with them. I'm not sure how well I could fit under the dryer with a ton of them in though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2016)

I know it's hot weather so setting has slowed down. I've been going back through and reading the thread getting my fix looking at our sets over the past year.  Made me appreciate all the lushness even more!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 9, 2016)

So I'm thinking of doing a rollerset with magnetics. Since my sides and nape are finally getting there but still not long enough for magnetics I'll twist those like I.did for my last flexi rod set. But does anyone have any suggestions on how to style after? I usually only ever use magnetics with the intention of straightening and I'm not doing that. Thought about doing Bantu knots but at this length that might look strange on stretched hair. What do you ladies think?


----------



## toaster (Jul 12, 2016)

KammyGirl said:


> So I'm thinking of doing a rollerset with magnetics. Since my sides and nape are finally getting there but still not long enough for magnetics I'll twist those like I.did for my last flexi rod set. But does anyone have any suggestions on how to style after? I usually only ever use magnetics with the intention of straightening and I'm not doing that. Thought about doing Bantu knots but at this length that might look strange on stretched hair. What do you ladies think?


Have you considered doing Bantu knots to stretch the sides and nap of your hair? That may give a similar curl to the magnetics so your hair blends more easily.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> Have you considered doing Bantu knots to stretch the sides and nap of your hair? That may give a similar curl to the magnetics so your hair blends more easily.


You're right because over the weekend I gave up on the magnetics (was getting tired) and just did medium-large sized bantu knots all over my head instead of small-medium size like I normally do. And I got a stretched curl like I imagine the magnetic set would have turned out. Not as tight as my usual and I twisted the sides. Since my sides are short no matter what I do they turn out to be tightly curled which is OK with me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIvSEOAFtX/
I may support them when they launch, depending on the price point.  I think you can achieve the same effect using the MHD flexi rod technique.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 22, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIvSEOAFtX/
> I may support them when they launch, depending on the price point.  I think you can achieve the same effect using the MHD flexi rod technique.



 I looked through the page and the results are nice!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 22, 2016)

So looking forward to cooler weather and roller setting season. This summer heat wave sucks!!! It's so freaking hot out!!! I have been having to get up at 5 am to run so I can beat the heat.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> So looking forward to cooler weather and roller setting season. This summer heat wave sucks!!! It's so freaking hot out!!! I have been having to get up at 5 am to run so I can beat the heat.



I feel you. I'm leaving out early tomorrow so I can be cycling by 7 am. I need to get up during the week at 5 so I can cycle before work but haven't made that commitment yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I feel you. I'm leaving out early tomorrow so I can be cycling by 7 am. I need to get up during the week at 5 so I can cycle before work but haven't made that commitment yet.



That's awesome! I love how the bulk of us are in to our health and fitness as well as hair. 

I would love to get in to cycling. I bet you have some nice and toned thighs!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> That's awesome! I love how the bulk of us are in to our health and fitness as well as hair.
> 
> I would love to get in to cycling. I bet you have some nice and toned thighs!


My thighs not so much  But my calves look good  I need to cycle more often and do more hill work to have nice thighs. But it is helping with my flexibility which I'm sort of amazed at.

What's keeping you from getting into cycling? See if you have a Black Girls Do Bike Chapter in your area. They can help you get started.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

I am looking forward to doing my next set. I can't wait to see my curls. But it is sooo hot here its going to be at least 2 more months before I think about it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My thighs not so much  But my calves look good  I need to cycle more often and do more hill work to have nice thighs. But it is helping with my flexibility which I'm sort of amazed at.
> 
> What's keeping you from getting into cycling? See if you have a Black Girls Do Bike Chapter in your area. They can help you get started.



What was keeping me from getting into cycling? The normal. Excuses. But, but, butttt my city is not biker friendly. No biker lanes. What if I get hit? It's too freakin hot out!!!

I've been saying I'm going to start cycling for like 3 years now...even before I moved to a different city and my old city had biker lanes throughout.

I've made a lot of health and fitness strides in 2016 and cut out many excuses. I'm ready now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> What was keeping me from getting into cycling? The normal. Excuses. But, but, butttt my city is not biker friendly. No biker lanes. What if I get hit? It's too freakin hot out!!!
> 
> I've been saying I'm going to start cycling for like 3 years now...even before I moved to a different city and my old city had biker lanes throughout.
> 
> I've made a lot of health and fitness strides in 2016 and cut out many excuses. I'm ready now.


My city isn't really cycling friendly either. But all over the country there is a big push for bike friendly streets. Finding a group helps because they already know where it's safer to ride and they have routes already mapped out.

You will do it when you are ready. I've been putting off private swim lessons forever. But I think this year is the year.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 24, 2016)

I've been itching to set so I'll do a perm rod set (orange and peach rods) when I wash my hair this week and trim 1/4-1/2 inch if necessary.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 24, 2016)

Ladies,

Do you guys, especially type 4s, find that you have less SSKs and better retention when rollersetting weekly? 

Whenever I rollerset, my ends end up smooth and I hardly see any SSKs. Thinking of rollersetting weekly but I wonder if that is too much manipulation for coily hair?


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 3, 2016)

What are you ladies doing when you work out?? I would love to work out 3-4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it. 

Also @lulu97 was it you that had good results with Shea moisture black rinse? I went looking for it today and only saw the permanent option. Was yours permanent?


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 3, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Do you guys, especially type 4s, find that you have less SSKs and better retention when rollersetting weekly?
> 
> Whenever I rollerset, my ends end up smooth and I hardly see any SSKs. Thinking of rollersetting weekly but I wonder if that is too much manipulation for coily hair?



I wish! I roller set weekly and my SSKs are still at an all time high. It may be my technique though. I did my last set with just my hands and it turned out great so I'll probably do that from now on.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies doing when you work out?? I would love to work out 3-4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it.
> 
> Also @lulu97 was it you that had good results with Shea moisture black rinse? I went looking for it today and only saw the permanent option. Was yours permanent?


I know you were asking lulu97 but as far as I know all Shea Moisture color is permanent.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 4, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> What are you ladies doing when you work out?? I would love to work out 3-4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it.
> 
> Also @lulu97 was it you that had good results with Shea moisture black rinse? I went looking for it today and only saw the permanent option. Was yours permanent?



@PlainJane I put my hair in a bun when I work out. During the week, I do Pilates and yoga on rest days so I don't sweat for those workouts. I run on the weekends and sweat like a pig then but usually wash day is around the corner after my weekend runs.

I use Shea Moisture jet black hair color and I love it. However like Faith mentioned it is permanent.

@AgeinATL I get a few ssk's here and there but nothing major. I get way more when my hair is in a style that has bends and curves such as when I'm wearing my natural curls, braid/twist outs, flexi/perm rods etc. Roller setting won't make them all go away but it cuts down how many I get by 99%.


----------



## toaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@PlainJane when I'm setting I put my hair in a bun with a wide headband while I'm working out. I don't take the headband off until my sweat dries. Which is kind of gross... But it works. 

@AgeinATL setting definitely helps with my single strand knots, but I get them regardless. Right now I'm daily cowashing and wet bunning and I definitely have more knots. Regarding retention, I would say it's probably about the same no matter what I do to my hair as long as my hair is moisturized and I don't use direct heat.


----------



## toaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@lulu97 @faithVA 

Can't wait until the fall when we can get back in here. I'm thinking I'll go back to setting in October. It's still very hot in September in Texas.


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply ladies! @lulu97 and @toaster 

I agree with your comments and that is why I was thinking of rollersetting as often as you guys. It is just SO time consuming and takes quite a bit of manipulation since I have to smooth out my coils to get them on the rollers. I may have to use cones to help give more slip. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 @faithVA
> 
> Can't wait until the fall when we can get back in here. I'm thinking I'll go back to setting in October. It's still very hot in September in Texas.


Im thinking the same. But I have a length check at the end of August so I'm thinking I will do a curlformer set during the last week. I may do it around the 27th


----------



## toaster (Aug 4, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Im thinking the same. But I have a length check at the end of August so I'm thinking I will do a curlformer set during the last week. I may do it around the 27th


Ooh I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

Well my Setting Sisters....I think I done went ahead and cracked the code on a simple summer setting routine. It can withstand the heat, work outs and humidity. Once I take my hair down tomorrow, I will post the steps and the results.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Well my Setting Sisters....I think I done went ahead and cracked the code on a simple summer setting routine. It can withstand the heat, work outs and humidity. Once I take my hair down tomorrow, I will post the steps and the results.



We need you to post today. You came in here announcing and making us all excited. We need details stat


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> We need you to post today. You came in here announcing and making us all excited. We need details stat



I only have the process in pictures/text and not the results. I've done it a few times but did not document. Should I post what I have today and the results tomorrow?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

Guide to the Super Simple Summer Set

    1.    Wash & condition as normal. Squeeze excess water out with Towel or t-shirt.

    2.    Divide hair in 6 sections and Bantu knot each section. Sit under dryer for 15 minutes so the roots and outside of knots can dry.

 

    3.    Apply favorite leave in of choice...just be sure it's light. I used It's a 10 and a spritz of Shea Moisture dry oil on each section. Braid roots down and add 2 flexi rods to each section.

 
    4.    Go back under dryer for 15 minutes. Even if it's not 100% dry it's ok...as long as the hair has taken the smooth shape of the flexi rod is fine.

    5.    Moisturize (I used Camille Rose Milk), stretch each section out and wrap around your head using Bobby pins to hold hair in place. (You can leave the roots braided down)

 

 

 

    6.    Cover with your favorite silk/satin dome cap overnight

 
    7.    Remove Bobby pins/braids at the roots and style.

The style is good for the summer because it takes less time under the heat box dryer (30 minutes total), less time spent setting, no need to worry about reverting your roots while working out/sweating since they were never straight to begin with. And let's face it...most of us wear our hair up in the summer anyway so this makes for a nice stretched way to bun/French braid without all the fuss. You still get the benefits of setting (less ssk's, less tangles) and this routine can be done twice a week if you have a hard core work out routine. I would just eliminate the dryer period and air dry everything if this is to be done twice a week. Sometimes after running, I will do this routine. If I've already shampoo'd that week; I would just DC on dry hair...rinse the DC out, rinse my scalp with just plain water...then proceed with the routine without the use of the hooded dryer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll post results tomorrow. I'm at step 6 at the moment!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I only have the process in pictures/text and not the results. I've done it a few times but did not document. Should I post what I have today and the results tomorrow?


Yes please. Thank you. It's too exciting. I can't wait


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting. I guess I can try this next week. I assume switching from bantu knots to flexis is to smooth the hair out. Do you start with bantus just to get the roots dry? Do they not dry with the flexis?

I think my hair poofs before my roots revert but I'm not for sure.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Interesting. I guess I can try this next week. I assume switching from bantu knots to flexis is to smooth the hair out. Do you start with bantus just to get the roots dry? Do they not dry with the flexis?
> 
> I think my hair poofs before my roots revert but I'm not for sure.



My normal routine includes putting my hair in 6 Bantu knots to deep condition. I rinse the deep conditioner from each section and knot it back up. One day, to speed up air drying; I decided to sit under the dryer to dry my roots as they take the longest to dry. So initially it started off as a way to dry my roots with the intent to air dry in 2 braids. But I soon came to realize that because my hair had no product, it was almost all the way dry after the 15 minutes (with the exception of the inside of the knot).

Yes transitioning from the Bantu knot to the flexi is to get it smooth and also to get the hair inside the Bantu knot some air to finish the drying process. 

I'm sure that we could probably wind up with similar results just doing a regular flexi rod or a Bantu knot set (with longer drying time). The way I posted works better for me since my hair is already prepped in Bantu knots from my deep conditioning routine.

Let me know if you try it or something similar so we can compare and take notes. I'm always open to learning new techniques to streamline this process.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> My normal routine includes putting my hair in 6 Bantu knots to deep condition. I rinse the deep conditioner from each section and knot it back up. One day, to speed up air drying; I decided to sit under the dryer to dry my roots as they take the longest to dry. So initially it started off as a way to dry my roots with the intent to air dry in 2 braids. But I soon came to realize that because my hair had no product, it was almost all the way dry after the 15 minutes (with the exception of the inside of the knot).
> 
> Yes transitioning from the Bantu knot to the flexi is to get it smooth and also to get the hair inside the Bantu knot some air to finish the drying process.
> 
> ...


OK. I have to think about this since my hair is so much shorter than yours. Bantu knots might not be the right thing for me to start with but I need to think of what is. 

But I guess in the long run you are just trying to stretch you hair to put it up. hmm. I will have to sleep on this


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> OK. I have to think about this since my hair is so much shorter than yours. Bantu knots might not be the right thing for me to start with but I need to think of what is.
> 
> But I guess in the long run you are just trying to stretch you hair to put it up. hmm. I will have to sleep on this



Yep just looking for a smooth stretch...with the likeness of a roller set but without the entire process. I guess a lazy roller set?

I'm going to put my thinking cap on and see what I come up with for shorter lengths. (Skipping the Bantu knots) Maybe test a bit on some shorter hair. I'll let you know what I come up with as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 8, 2016)

So here are the results of my summer lazy set:

The roots:



The length:




The ends:



Is it as nice/shiny/flowy as my usual flexi rod set?




Or roller set?



Ummmmmm heyal to the nawl. But my hair is super stretched and I was able to put it in this dusty wide crown braid for the week. LOL



Ready to tackle working out, humidity or whatever summa wanna throw at me!


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 12, 2016)

HELP! 
I have to flat iron my hair today and it only lasted a few hours the last time I did it. What can I buy to keep it sleek, straight, and shiny??

I would love to buy Sabino moisture block but it looks like I can only get it online. Does anything compare? Price isn't an option if it works. I'm natural type 4.


----------



## toaster (Aug 12, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> HELP!
> I have to flat iron my hair today and it only lasted a few hours the last time I did it. What can I buy to keep it sleek, straight, and shiny??
> 
> I would love to buy Sabino moisture block but it looks like I can only get it online. Does anything compare? Price isn't an option if it works. I'm natural type 4.


I like the Mizani Thermasmooth system. But it works best if you use the shampoo, conditioner, heat protectant, etc together. 

The last time I did my hair I used a CHI serum in an orange bottle (recommended by mo knows hair) and my hair was shiny for weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> I like the Mizani Thermasmooth system. But it works best if you use the shampoo, conditioner, heat protectant, etc together.
> 
> The last time I did my hair I used a CHI serum in an orange bottle (recommended by mo knows hair) and my hair was shiny for weeks.


This is good information to have for later. I just bought a flat iron.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm excited about my next set. Just two more weeks.

I banded my twist yesterday and got a decent stretch.

On Monday I'm going to wash and try banding to see what type of stretch I get. I may make that my step 1 in Lulu's method and then try the flexi rods for step 2.


----------



## toaster (Aug 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> This is good information to have for later. I just bought a flat iron.


Ooh what kind of flat iron did you buy?

I go back and forth on my current daily cowashing regimen. It's easy and fast, but some days I don't feel like touching my hair. I'm sure I'll get back into setting in the fall.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> Ooh what kind of flat iron did you buy?
> 
> I go back and forth on my current daily cowashing regimen. It's easy and fast, but some days I don't feel like touching my hair. I'm sure I'll get back into setting in the fall.



Nothing special. I bought a ConAir  Pro tourmaline ceramic. I didn't want to spend too much money because I don't know if I will use it more than once.

When I do my rollerset I will try it out on a few strands. That will give me an idea if I want to do my entire head in October or December.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 12, 2016)

Haven't posted in a while in this thread. I been in buns since summer started.

I prep my hair yesterday for a sew in today. I clarified with Vo5 strawberries and cream, hard protein (aphogee), Dc with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner, and moisturized with Shescentit coco creme leave in and Shea moisture curl smoothie.

I will leave sew in for 8 weeks. Plan to return to roller sets when weather cools down.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Haven't posted in a while in this thread. I been in buns since summer started.
> 
> I prep my hair yesterday for a sew in today. I clarified with Vo5 strawberries and cream, hard protein (aphogee), Dc with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner, and moisturized with Shescentit coco creme leave in and Shea moisture curl smoothie.
> 
> I will leave sew in for 8 weeks. Plan to return to roller sets when weather cools down.


What is the picture of? It's very pretty.


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you @faithVA 

If you are talking about this pic, this is my sew in from yesterday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2016)

Did another lazy summer set yesterday. This time I deep conditioned with my favorite DC (Joico MRB) and as always, it left my hair shiny and my top knot juicy. The wrap that I did last night didn't knock out as much of the curls as I would have liked but that's ok cause it will just be chilling in this top knot for the rest of the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> Haven't posted in a while in this thread. I been in buns since summer started.
> 
> I prep my hair yesterday for a sew in today. I clarified with Vo5 strawberries and cream, hard protein (aphogee), Dc with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner, and moisturized with Shescentit coco creme leave in and Shea moisture curl smoothie.
> 
> I will leave sew in for 8 weeks. Plan to return to roller sets when weather cools down.



@bluenvy It's so pretty and the cut is super cute!


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 15, 2016)

@lulu97 
Thank you!

How did your sew in work for you? Do you notice more growth at takedown? Sorry if you already posted on this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> @lulu97
> Thank you!
> 
> How did your sew in work for you? Do you notice more growth at takedown? Sorry if you already posted on this.



@bluenvy The sew in was a much needed break from my hair, so it worked out awesome in that regard. I went on a complete hair vacation. I had it installed, maintained and taken down all at the salon. On the other hand...that black girl pat I was doing to relieve the itchiness was not cute. 

My hair grows a little above the average...well I believe so anyway. I have jet black hair color and I need to color my roots something serious. I have a whole heap of new growth, so I believe I got a good amount of growth. Honestly I don't care about the growth, I just wanted a break. 

I do want to get the hair re-installed when the snow comes and it gets too cold to be bothered. I'mma wear this same hair until the wheels fall off or it falls apart. LOL I purchased it around 3 years ago when I had my last sew in.  After looking at the current prices for hair online....ain't no way in hell that I'mma pay all my coins out on some hair again. Once this hair is done, so am I. I'll just stick to getting my hair done once a month at the salon and letting her put it in some type of protective style with my own hair. 

How are you liking your sew in so far?


----------



## bluenvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Glad it went well for you @lulu97 

It's great so far. 
The hair is super short, a comb through is literally under one minute
I put my silk scarf on at night, add oil to edges every few days. And that's it. 
I do get the itches too. 

I apply BRX braid spray on with an applicator bottle, which help relieves the itch.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Yep just looking for a smooth stretch...with the likeness of a roller set but without the entire process. I guess a lazy roller set?
> 
> I'm going to put my thinking cap on and see what I come up with for shorter lengths. (Skipping the Bantu knots) Maybe test a bit on some shorter hair. I'll let you know what I come up with as well.


I banded in 12 sections using pieces from some old panty hose. My roots dried nicely. I have the flexi rods in now. Im ready to be done so don't know if it will be dry. I'm only going to sit under the dryer 30 more minutes.

Next time I'm going to try banding the roots only, using smaller sections and putting a flexi rod on the ends. 

I may try banding the length again on the weekend when I have more time to let it dry.


----------



## toaster (Aug 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I banded in 12 sections using pieces from some old panty hose. My roots dried nicely. I have the flexi rods in now. Im ready to be done so don't know if it will be dry. I'm only going to sit under the dryer 30 more minutes.
> 
> Next time I'm going to try banding the roots only, using smaller sections and putting a flexi rod on the ends.
> 
> I may try banding the length again on the weekend when I have more time to let it dry.


Can't wait to hear about your results!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

Considering it was my first time I think it turned out well. It took me forever because i banded, dried forever, put in the flexi rods and dried some more. Then I banded again. I think just doing banding in smaller sections may be faster and leave my ends smoother.

This is the stretch 


I put in my regular flat twist. They look so much h better on stretched hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 16, 2016)

You got a nice stretch and that updo is pretty. @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> You got a nice stretch and that updo is pretty. @faithVA



Thank you. I'm so tired of flat twist.  I've worn this same style all year just at different lengths. Due to the density of my hair though I'm going to need a few more inches for a decent bun.

I did get a good stretch. It's almost as good as when I blow dry. I think the smaller sections may get me closer.


----------



## toaster (Aug 16, 2016)

Very nice @faithVA 

I may try lulu's Bantu knots for stretch and then do a flat twist out. I have a week long conference coming up and don't want to cowash every day. I guess I should practice


----------



## faithVA (Aug 16, 2016)

toaster said:


> Very nice @faithVA
> 
> I may try lulu's Bantu knots for stretch and then do a flat twist out. I have a week long conference coming up and don't want to cowash every day. I guess I should practice


Please share your practice pics. For more definition twirl the section before twisting them together. I'm sure it will be very pretty.


----------



## toaster (Aug 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Please share your practice pics. For more definition twirl the section before twisting them together. I'm sure it will be very pretty.


Thursday is my rest day for working out so I may DC, shampoo, and condition. I'll try to do 8 flat twists but when I'm done twisting to the scalp I will Bantu knot the rest of my hair. 1 hour under the dryer and dry overnight. Will see how that looks on Friday. 

I'll use my qhemet Amla cream and seal with the qhemet twist pomade. Two products I have been loving.


----------



## toaster (Aug 18, 2016)

I lied. All of that will happen next week. This week has been super hectic and I need my easy cowash regimen to get me through.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 20, 2016)

I haven't posted in here in a while because I've been in the health and fitness forum. Been doing a regular routine of Bantu knot outs and convinced myself they look the same as my perm rod set. I was just looking at my pictures of my hair thinking how did I get such a smooth curl. The answer? Roller setting with perm rods. I never knew they smoothed my hair so much. And turns out they look different than my Bantu knot out. I don't k ow why I ever thought they looked the same? I think I'll start going back to them mid week when I do my mid week cowash. I will say Bantu knot outs last longer so I think I'll start the week with that style.

BTW...still beautiful heads of hair in this thread I see. Y'all just growing longer and longer while I'm still stuck in the short range. Making progress though.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm going to try my stretch again today. My hair held up really well last week and looked so neat. But I went cycling today and no matter the style it won't hold up to the heat, humidity and sweat 

Getting ready to rinse out this mud, condition and start banding and flexi rodding


----------



## toaster (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm determined to set next week. Does a bantu knot out count as a set? There are no rollers involved but I've never done one before.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm determined to set next week. Does a bantu knot out count as a set? There are no rollers involved but I've never done one before.


I count it as a set


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

So the banding with the flexi rods takes too long. It wouldn't be that bad if I didn't still have to twist my hair up after I sit under the dryer. 

I'm going to see if my hair dries in 1 hour and 15 minutes which is how long it takes for my curlformers to dry. 

I think I will keep the banding for the days when I air dry which is rare but its nice to have. This experiment has inspired me to try a ponytail rollerset. Instead of rubber bands I will still use the panty hose. I'm going to try 4 to 6 ponytails and start from there.


----------



## toaster (Aug 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So the banding with the flexi rods takes too long. It wouldn't be that bad if I didn't still have to twist my hair up after I sit under the dryer.
> 
> I'm going to see if my hair dries in 1 hour and 15 minutes which is how long it takes for my curlformers to dry.
> 
> I think I will keep the banding for the days when I air dry which is rare but its nice to have. This experiment has inspired me to try a ponytail rollerset. Instead of rubber bands I will still use the panty hose. I'm going to try 4 to 6 ponytails and start from there.


The experiments we have to do to finally get our regimen down are so time consuming, but it's good that you're finding things that will work for you occasionally. 

I'm hoping my bantu knots will stretch my hair for day 1. And then night 2 I can put flat twists in and turn the stretched hair into a twist out. We'll see


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 21, 2016)

I really have been eyeing those wave curlformers. Ms. Blue posted her results and I really liked how it came out. I wonder if it holds the same amount of hair as curlformers? I would need at least 3 sets of 20, maybe even another pack. I just don't know how I would be able to dry them because there is no way they are fitting under my Pibbs and they look too uncomfortable to sleep in. I may wait for more reviews before ordering.

@toaster, yes bantu knots count! *waits for the pictures to be posted 

Bantu knots are too hit or miss for me. When they go right, they look amazing  ...but when they come out wrong, it is WRONG


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

So my roots were stretched. My crown was dry. The sides were partially dry. And the back was soaking wet   

So I took out the flexi rods and removed the bands. And I put two barrettes on each section and now I'm back under the dryer for 30 minutes to dry the rest of my hair. I'm not sure if I banded the roots and put barrettes on each section if that would work. It would be faster. I will add it to the experiment list.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2016)

I think I can get hooked on stretching my hair. My flat twist look so much better. So I'm going to try to keep it up. I can be quite hair lazy though so only time will tell if I continue to do this.

I have way too much volume and my hair is still too short, to stretch and try to put it in a bun or even in a banana clip. I tried but I was struggling  

I can't wait to try the pontytail rollerset next weekend 

Besides stretching and straightening my hair out, curlformers cuts down on the volume of my hair I guess because it is so stretched. This makes it more manageable. Let's see if I can get that with this ponytail rollerset. I can't wait to try the pontytail rollerset next weekend


----------



## toaster (Aug 25, 2016)

@faithVA are you still setting this weekend?

I'm under the dryer with my bantu knots. I only did 8 and it took 15 minutes to complete. I used my qhemet amla cream and sealed with the twist cream. I'm hoping I can sleep in them without them falling out in my bonnet. I detangled in the shower and while I was deep conditioning so I only smoothed with my hands before knotting. I'll stay under the dryer for an hour and then hope it's completely dry in the morning.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> @faithVA are you still setting this weekend?
> 
> I'm under the dryer with my bantu knots. I only did 8 and it took 15 minutes to complete. I used my qhemet amla cream and sealed with the twist cream. I'm hoping I can sleep in them without them falling out in my bonnet. I detangled in the shower and while I was deep conditioning so I only smoothed with my hands before knotting. I'll stay under the dryer for an hour and then hope it's completely dry in the morning.



Not exactly. I got excited so I decided to wash and set tonight. But I'm not doing a real set because I know I'm not going to wear it out. I'm just doing enough to stretch so I can trim my ends tomorrow. I threw in some curlformers with too much hair and with not pattern  

I'm under the dryer now. I will stay under until about 10:30 let it cool for 15 minutes and then see what's happening 

I swear I feel like my hair isn't growing


----------



## toaster (Aug 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Not exactly. I got excited so I decided to wash and set tonight. But I'm not doing a real set because I know I'm not going to wear it out. I'm just doing enough to stretch so I can trim my ends tomorrow. I threw in some curlformers with too much hair and with not pattern
> 
> I'm under the dryer now. I will stay under until about 10:30 let it cool for 15 minutes and then see what's happening
> 
> I swear I feel like my hair isn't growing



It is growing! I see the pictures you post around the forum and it looks very full and it's definitely growing. 

I gave up under the dryer at 45 minutes. It was way too hot.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> @faithVA are you still setting this weekend?
> 
> I'm under the dryer with my bantu knots. I only did 8 and it took 15 minutes to complete. I used my qhemet amla cream and sealed with the twist cream. I'm hoping I can sleep in them without them falling out in my bonnet. I detangled in the shower and while I was deep conditioning so I only smoothed with my hands before knotting. I'll stay under the dryer for an hour and then hope it's completely dry in the morning.


How'd the Bantu knots turn out?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> It is growing! I see the pictures you post around the forum and it looks very full and it's definitely growing.
> 
> I gave up under the dryer at 45 minutes. It was way too hot.


I only took pictures of when I took the curlformers out. My ends were so ragged I couldn't style it. I just combed it out and flat ironed so I can trim my ends tomorrow. Nothing much to see but a whole bunch of gray.


----------



## toaster (Aug 26, 2016)

@krikit96 I'm sleeping in them overnight but I will post in the morning if they look like anything!

@faithVA did you ends look bigger after flat ironing?


----------



## toaster (Aug 26, 2016)

I will crop and edit my photos so you can actually see my hair, but the bantu knots really gave me a good stretch! It's up in a bunch for work today but tonight I'll do two flat twists and wear my hair out for the weekend. Success!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> I will crop and edit my photos so you can actually see my hair, but the bantu knots really gave me a good stretch! It's up in a bunch for work today but tonight I'll do two flat twists and wear my hair out for the weekend. Success!
> View attachment 371789


Nice it did give you a good stretch.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> @krikit96 I'm sleeping in them overnight but I will post in the morning if they look like anything!
> 
> @faithVA did you ends look bigger after flat ironing?


No they weren't better. But now I can do a good trim.

Here's my curlformer set and my flat iron results.


----------



## toaster (Aug 26, 2016)

You did a great job flat ironing @faithVA 

I would honestly only trim if your ends are full of splits. If the ends are in okay condition maybe wait until December to see if your issue is lead hairs instead of uneven growth/ breakage.


----------



## toaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh my. I got a new phone and my typing is horrible. Thanks for deciphering what I'm trying to say.

Here is my bantu set. It's a little frizzy but overall I think it's pretty good for a first try. Instead of flat twisting I'll pull it up in my usual two bantu knots to sleep.

Eta: having trouble with my upload


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> You did a great job flat ironing @faithVA
> 
> I would honestly only trim if your ends are full of splits. If the ends are in okay condition maybe wait until December to see if your issue is lead hairs instead of uneven growth/ breakage.


My ends are full of splits. Even after flat ironing I cant run my fingers through my hair or even comb it. I definitely need to take off an inch but I can't bring myself to do it all at once since styling my hair at this length is such a struggle.

I don't worry about it being even since its always up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 29, 2016)

@toaster Did you do your Bantu knots on wet, damp or towel dried hair? I agree with Faith...you got a good stretch!

@faithVA Looking good! Did you end up trimming? And if so, how much?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster Did you do your Bantu knots on wet, damp or towel dried hair? I agree with Faith...you got a good stretch!
> 
> @faithVA Looking good! Did you end up trimming? And if so, how much?



Thanks lulu. I trimmed about 1/4" to 1/2". I decided to do 1/2" now and another 1/2" between November and December.  If I have good progress between now and December I may get it shaped up. Probably not though since I don't wear my hair out very often.


----------



## toaster (Aug 29, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster Did you do your Bantu knots on wet, damp or towel dried hair? I agree with Faith...you got a good stretch!
> 
> @faithVA Looking good! Did you end up trimming? And if so, how much?



Hey lady! I got out of the shower and put a microfiber towel on my head for about 3 minutes, then I started knotting. I didn't re-wet or comb my hair once I was out of the shower so my hair was damp but not nearly as wet as I would like it for a roller set. After 45 minutes under the dryer and sleeping overnight I was totally dry.

I wish I could get the darn picture to upload, but my set was really cute. Very very stretched and silky. I think part of that was due to the Qhemet products. I find that they really elongate my hair and keep it silky and moisturized.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 31, 2016)

I did a bkt a couple weeks ago, so I will revisit rollersetting soon. I bought some new satin covered pillow rollers today. I still have some magnetic rollers, flexirods and sponge rollers (with satin). I'll be sure to post pics after I do my set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I did a bkt a couple weeks ago, so I will revisit rollersetting soon. I bought some new satin covered pillow rollers today. I still have some magnetic rollers, flexirods and sponge rollers (with satin). I'll be sure to post pics after I do my set.



@Prettymetty What type of set do you plan on doing first?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 31, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Prettymetty What type of set do you plan on doing first?


I think the easiest one will be the satin covered foam roller set. I can just moisturize, roll and air dry. The bkt actually makes my hair dry quicker and straighter. I'm setting my hair right now with the Annie pillow rollers. I did the set around 2pm and I won't take out the rollers until tomorrow. It's my first time using the ones with satin. My cotton pillow rollers give me amazing curls, but the cotton dries out my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 1, 2016)

I need to get in a few sets before I make the transition to wigs for the fall and winter. So here's the plan for my September wash days. 
Sept 1: Twist n curl
Sept 8: Flexi rod set
Sept 15: Perm rod set (orange)
Sept 22: Flexi rod set
Sept 29: Perm rod set (gray n white)

I'll post pics of I remember.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 1, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I really have been eyeing those wave curlformers. Ms. Blue posted her results and I really liked how it came out. I wonder if it holds the same amount of hair as curlformers? I would need at least 3 sets of 20, maybe even another pack. I just don't know how I would be able to dry them because there is no way they are fitting under my Pibbs and they look too uncomfortable to sleep in. I may wait for more reviews before ordering.


Wave curl formers? This is the first I'm hearing about them. Google isn't pulling anything up for me.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 1, 2016)

I know I've said this time and time again, but I'm giving up heat for real this time! My hair just doesn't last. I almost cried I was so frustrated. I'm glad I did it though because I noticed some breakage. 
I'm excited to get back to roller setting this weekend. I've been looking pretty rough without it.


----------



## toaster (Sep 2, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Wave curl formers? This is the first I'm hearing about them. Google isn't pulling anything up for me.


There is a thread started by @ShredsofDignity somewhere in the hair forum. I believe she got hers off of Amazon or eBay.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2016)

Today I'm trying stretching with a ponytail rollerset. I can already tell I'm going to have to wait until my hair is APL before I try this again. I banded the roots which worked fine but I didn't have enough hair left to go around the roller in  I'm sitting under the dryer now for 90 minutes. I hope it dries in that time. 

I think next wash I will just try a regular rollerset and see how that goes. I can do curlformers in 40 minutes. If I can do a rollerset in 40 minutes that may be how I stretch until my hair is longer. I'm running out of options


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2016)

It stretched my hair pretty well but after 90 minutes my hair wasn't dry. I should have taken the bands off after 30 minutes but didn't think of that  After I took out the rollers my hair started to shrink up but I was able to get it twisted up before it shrank too much. 

Just a regular rollerset next.


----------



## toaster (Sep 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It stretched my hair pretty well but after 90 minutes my hair wasn't dry. I should have taken the bands off after 30 minutes but didn't think of that  After I took out the rollers my hair started to shrink up but I was able to get it twisted up before it shrank too much.
> 
> Just a regular rollerset next.


Oh no! 90 minutes under the dryer and it still wasn't dry? I'm glad you were able to get a good stretch and twist your hair. I really enjoy reading about your hair experiments


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2016)

toaster said:


> Oh no! 90 minutes under the dryer and it still wasn't dry? I'm glad you were able to get a good stretch and twist your hair. I really enjoy reading about your hair experiments



Thank you @toaster. I miss the blogs. I used to be able to track what I was doing so easily. I journal now outside of LHCF but it's not the same format.

I refuse to go past 90 minutes since I still have to twist it up. I will have to see if I can adapt it somehow. I know other ladies use rubber bands but I'm reluctant to put rubber bands in my hair. I will have to find something else to band with. 


Looking forward to setting season so I can ooh and aah over some sets.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 3, 2016)

The weather in my neck of the woods is so nice right now....cool breeze...crisp winds...ahhhhh...such a refreshing break from the hot humid ugliness of summer!!! Part of me wanna do a nice rollerset for this cookout I'm going to tomorrow and slay....but the lazy part of me just wanna sit back and enjoy the weather and wear my hair in its curly state. 


I will be setting for sure the first day of fall. Gotta trim and color these dusty brown roots! I'll be sure to post pics when I do!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 3, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I know I've said this time and time again, but I'm giving up heat for real this time! My hair just doesn't last. I almost cried I was so frustrated. I'm glad I did it though because I noticed some breakage.






PlainJane said:


> I'm excited to get back to roller setting this weekend. I've been looking pretty rough without it.




I gave up heat too...well sorta! I can get my hair straight, fluffy and bouncy with just my roller sets. I will straighten the roots on low heat (300) seasonally after a set to trim and color. But my length and ends will NEVER see the heat of a flat iron again. It's just not needed. Oh the things you can do when your technique is on point. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 4, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie How you doing Sis? Haven't seen you around in a hot minute.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 4, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> Wave curl formers? This is the first I'm hearing about them. Google isn't pulling anything up for me.



I saw some on Ebay but it appears that they are sold out! I should have just pulled the trigger when I had the chance.


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97
I can get my hair straight with curl formers I just don't like the tight curls. I'm hoping these new wave curl formers will give me a better look.
I roller set yesterday and put my hair into two twists. I'm going to wear my sets like this for a few weeks since I had some breakage. Also, I'm reincorporating jbco into my regimen.

I've been eyeing this head scarf. Am I crazy? It's almost $50. http://www.prettyanntoinets.com/sleep-caps/silk-sleep-cap-onyx/

ETA: @lulu97 what a coincidence. I just saw your post in the other thread. Have u noticed a difference using this scarf


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2016)

@PlainJane I don't think you're crazy for wanting that one. Silk is a great investment and will last forever...literally. I have thought about purchasing that one for my flexi rod sets but I don't really care for Charmeuse silk. It's too slick/slippery...almost like satin. Don't get me wrong, it's nice and soft but just reminds me too much of satin. I prefer Habutai silk. It's uber soft!!!! It's my favorite type of silk. Now if she made that with Habutai silk, it would definitely be in my collection. 

Yes, I have noticed a difference in my hair since using silk.
1) My hair retains moisture better (I only need to moisturize every 4 days)
2) My edges lay down better
(I can lay them with water and conditioner or water and oil, tie my silk scarf overnight and they will stay down all day) I've pretty much given up gel
3) My skin is moisturized and blemish free. Silk is great for your face.


----------



## Daina (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97, which scarves have you bought from the site? Looking to see if I retain moisture better with silk. I have one silk charmeuse that works better than my satin ones but I also don't like the slipperiness of the charmeuse.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, which scarves have you bought from the site? Looking to see if I retain moisture better with silk. I have one silk charmeuse that works better than my satin ones but I also don't like the slipperiness of the charmeuse.



@Daina It might be easier to list what I don't have! I have a drawer dedicated to my silk items, and it's full....yet I still buy items annually. I just want to make sure I'm good should she ever decide to do something else or close her business. These are some of the items I have:

I use my pillowcase every night.
I have  around 6 white ones. I do want some black ones but they are always out of stock.



I have all of these...in every color....maybe 3 or 4 of each 


I have a few of these. I use these when my hair is straight from a traditional wrap. Or if I'm going to rock a turban or a hat. I protect my hair with these first.



I have around 6 of these and I use them to pineapple a flexi rod set. It's really wide so it's great for that purpose.



I have ordered a bonnet before but it's super small. The seam came undone within a month. But I'm really not a bonnet kinda gal so I didn't take it as a loss. I still have the fabric from it and plan on using it to wrap around some perm rods. Just can never find the energy to pull out my sewing machine.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97

I have purchased all of these exact same items also and that doesn't include the items I bought for my daughter .

4 - pillow cases
3 - scarves
2 - beanies
1 - wrap
1 - bonnet

I like them all except the wrap and the bonnet not so much but they're ok I guess.


----------



## Daina (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97, thanks so much! Think I'll pick up 2 scarves and a beanie. How is the shipping - reasonably priced and fast?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2016)

PinkDiamond said:


> @lulu97
> 
> I have purchased all of these exact same items also and that doesn't include the items I bought for my daughter .
> 
> ...



@PinkDiamond Don't they feel just marvelous?! Yeah the wrap was little weird to use at first, but once I figured a way to make it work...I really like it. I won't be ordering a bonnet again though. I have way too much hair for them.



Daina said:


> @lulu97, thanks so much! Think I'll pick up 2 scarves and a beanie. How is the shipping - reasonably priced and fast?



@Daina I'm not sure about the fee for shipping. I always order enough to get free shipping. And the shipping time varies. I remember ordering and my items not shipping until a week later. But then again, I've ordered and the items shipped the next day. She uses USPS (which I hate) but she always send items Priority mail, so once they do ship...they get to you in a timely manner.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97 

Yeah I haven't quite figured the wrap out yet so I only use it every now and then. But I'm with you on the bonnet I will not order anymore, I just use the bonnet now to go under my hats that don't have a satin liner in the winter time. 

I love love love my pillow cases and head scarves . For the scarves I have the extra larger purple one, teal one and the large black one. I tend to use the extra large purple one the most. For the pillow cases I have two blacks one purple and one ivory but I tend to use the black ones the most that's why I bought two of them.


----------



## Daina (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97, awesome thank you!


----------



## Daina (Sep 5, 2016)

Everything is out of stock, scarves, pillow cases (except for cream) and beanies! How quickly do things come back in stock?


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 5, 2016)

Finally have a decent roller set.
My mistakes were 
1. Not using a rattail comb when setting
2. Not using a good enough conditioner
3. Too many products

Today I shampooed, deep conditioned, de tangled, used narobi setting lotion and set my hair using the gray rollers.

Best roller set to date


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2016)

I was going to do a rollerset to try to stretch. I took out the rollers and everything. Then at the last minute I decided to stretch with braids. I found it takes me the same amount of time to braid as it does to install curlformers so it doesn't save me any time. I will dry for 70 to 75 minutes which is how long it takes for my curlformers to dry 

I guess the pro of braids is that I can sleep in them if my hair isn't dry. I've given up trying to sleep in curlformers.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 5, 2016)

@lulu97 @PinkDiamond @Daina 

I have two silk scarves, two beanies, and a silk loc soc from PA. When there's a sale the pillow cases are always OOS.

I have a life time supply of bonnets from other vendors.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 5, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Finally have a decent roller set.
> My mistakes were
> 1. Not using a rattail comb when setting
> 2. Not using a good enough conditioner
> ...


That's awesome!  I'm happy you found your "recipe for success!" Your retention and styles will be on fleek,


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 5, 2016)

Then I used ORS twist and hold pudding and Bantu knotted... Yep on fleek retention @MileHighDiva


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 6, 2016)

Daina said:


> Everything is out of stock, scarves, pillow cases (except for cream) and beanies! How quickly do things come back in stock?



I usually order at the beginning of every year. I don't usually check throughout the year so I'm not sure. Sorry!!!


----------



## toaster (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm heading out of town tomorrow so I'm going to do another cowash and bantu set after work. Hopefully this darn website will let me post the picture this time. 

The bantu set will hopefully give me smooth and moisturized hair until I get home Sunday afternoon.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2016)

toaster said:


> I'm heading out of town tomorrow so I'm going to do another cowash and bantu set after work. Hopefully this darn website will let me post the picture this time.
> 
> The bantu set will hopefully give me smooth and moisturized hair until I get home Sunday afternoon.




Sometimes I have to trick it to accept a file. I upload the file and if it doesn't load I click close. I hit more options. Often times I can see the file at this point. If I can't see it at this point I hit preview and then I can see it.


----------



## toaster (Sep 6, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Sometimes I have to trick it to accept a file. I upload the file and if it doesn't load I click close. I hit more options. Often times I can see the file at this point. If I can't see it at this point I hit preview and then I can see it.


I'll definitely try that. I'm also going good to try lowering the resolution in my camera settings so that the file is smaller.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2016)

Often for me, refreshing the page also works. After I've selected the pic to upload, and it's been 'whirling' for a few seconds and not showing, I hit refresh and the pic shows attached.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 6, 2016)

I had this nice plan for the sets I want to do for the rest of the month before I start my protective winter styling but I don't think it's going to happen. School is already crazy and today was just the first day. After Thursday, I may only get to set for holidays until I graduate in April. I'm still going to try to get my "last" 3 sets of the year in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Often for me, refreshing the page also works. After I've selected the pic to upload, and it's been 'whirling' for a few seconds and not showing, I hit refresh and the pic shows attached.


That makes sense. It really is attached, just not showing. I will try that next time.


----------



## bluenvy (Sep 7, 2016)

My sewn in going on week 4. 
After I take it down depending on what my hair looks like, I will do a roller set. 

I ordered 2 pillow cases, and 2 bonnets from PA during Mothers Day sale.

DS loves sleeping on them, drag them around the house so he may sleep wherever his heart desires.

I noticed an difference in his hair retaining more length since using them.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2016)

My hair thrived from keeping my hair in rollersets while I was recovering from my surgery. I am definitely going to continue to rollerset it especially into the fall (now that it's starting to get cooler). I just got my color and my stylist flat ironed it so I was able to do a length check but I plan on throwing some rollers in it tomorrow. I also plan on buying a Pibbs or a Pibbs-like hair dryer so that I can stop blow-drying and minimize drying time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 9, 2016)

My September set:

Went back to my old ways and used all pink magnetic rollers:



Spent 2 hours under the dryer. The smaller rollers definitely took longer to dry. This is upon takedown:



And after finger combing:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 9, 2016)

Products used:

Wash:
Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo

Protein treatment:
Colorful Neutral Protein Filler

Moisture DC: (15 minutes with heat)
MoroccanOil Hydrating masque 

Leave in:
A small amount of Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan and olive conditioner 

Serum:
MoroccanOil treatment

************

Notes:
The curls are really tight but will fall as the days go by. I'm hoping to get this set to last 2 weeks so I don't mind.

I will be setting monthly. My October and November sets will be flexi rod sets, and I'll end the year off in December with another magnetic set. I'll spend the rest of my time in braids.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> My September set:
> 
> Went back to my old ways and used all pink magnetic rollers:
> 
> ...


I could live with that. :Yep:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 9, 2016)

and beautiful set!  I can't wait for full fledged setting season!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2016)

@lulu97 @faithVA Everyone's hair looks soooo good!!! Since I got my color and did a  length check-- I'm ready to go back to the rollersetting!!! You ladies give me such life!


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 9, 2016)

LOL I'm cracking up at how I was contemplating buying one bonnet and you guys have an entire collection. 
I didn't even think about what type of silk. I have no idea where to start with that. 

Side note I used those plastic dryer heat blocker things on my last set and my curl formers were dry in 30 minutes. And I set on soaking wet hair. Best results I've ever had!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 9, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> LOL *I'm cracking up at how I was contemplating buying one bonnet and you guys have an entire collection.*
> I didn't even think about what type of silk. I have no idea where to start with that.
> 
> Side note I used those plastic dryer heat blocker things on my last set and my curl formers were dry in 30 minutes. And I set on soaking wet hair. Best results I've ever had!!



You know some of us (me) are a bit extra


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> and beautiful set!  I can't wait for full fledged setting season!



Me too! I was so excited while I was roller setting...until I got up under the dryer.  I sure didn't miss that part


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2016)

I forgot how straight those smaller pink rollers can get my roots. I was all set to flat iron my roots on low (because I'm coloring on my next wash day) but I didn't need to.

They just take so much longer to dry. But the set lasts longer and the roots are straight. Guess you have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## toaster (Sep 11, 2016)

Gorgeous set @lulu97 !!

I just got back from my travels and I'm wondering when I'm going to do my first set. I think the first week of October sounds about right.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 11, 2016)

Roller setting finished now I'm under my bonnet dryer.

So much less breakage, less hair coming out in the shower.

1. Pre poo with coconut oil
2. Shampoo with silk elements moisturizing shampoo then rinse
3 deep condition with Jane carter hydrating mask then rinse
4. Add a quarter of KCNT
5. Roller set using Nairobi setting lotion

6. Pics are on its way


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2016)

toaster said:


> Gorgeous set @lulu97 !!
> 
> I just got back from my travels and I'm wondering when I'm going to do my first set. I think the first week of October sounds about right.



@toaster Thanks Sis! Can't wait to see your set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2016)

Adiatasha said:


> Roller setting finished now I'm under my bonnet dryer.
> 
> So much less breakage, less hair coming out in the shower.
> 
> ...



@Adiatasha What do you think helped you to get less breakage? Did you try a new technique?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2016)

Usually when I wash my hair, I put it in braids with perm rods on the last 6-8 inches. I hate those little grooves in the perm rods, so I want to make some silk sleeves (with leftover silk fabric) to cover them. 

I really don't feel like looking through all the stuff in my garage for my sewing machine, so I just cut up some old scrunchies and did a temporary fix .


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 11, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Usually when I wash my hair, I put it in braids with perm rods on the last 6-8 inches. I hate those little grooves in the perm rods, so I want to make some silk sleeves (with leftover silk fabric) to cover them.
> 
> I really don't feel like looking through all the stuff in my garage for my sewing machine, so I just cut up some old scrunchies and did a temporary fix .
> 
> View attachment 373593


Ha, I cover my sponge rollers with cuts of scrap silk fabric.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Usually when I wash my hair, I put it in braids with perm rods on the last 6-8 inches. I hate those little grooves in the perm rods, so I want to make some silk sleeves (with leftover silk fabric) to cover them.
> 
> I really don't feel like looking through all the stuff in my garage for my sewing machine, so I just cut up some old scrunchies and did a temporary fix .
> 
> View attachment 373593


Works for me. Why go through all that work when this works just as well


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 11, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Adiatasha What do you think helped you to get less breakage? Did you try a new technique?


Roller setting instead of blowdrying 
Oil rinsing


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi ladies! I've decided that I'm gonna give up air drying because my hair has suddenly started to hate it  So I'll be alternating between saran roller wrapping and the occasional blowdry. I'll just thug out the rest of the summer while looking raggedy  and start in the fall. The heat index today was 114 where I live so I wouldn't dare sit under a dryer. 

I want to start fresh with new rollers so I'll be purchasing some this week. Anyone have a reputable website that sells large snap on rollers? My local Sallys only has the large rollers that require pins or clips. That's what made me give up rolling the first time.


----------



## toaster (Sep 12, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> Hi ladies! I've decided that I'm gonna give up air drying because my hair has suddenly started to hate it  So I'll be alternating between saran roller wrapping and the occasional blowdry. I'll just thug out the rest of the summer while looking raggedy  and start in the fall. The heat index today was 114 where I live so I wouldn't dare sit under a dryer.
> 
> I want to start fresh with new rollers so I'll be purchasing some this week. Anyone have a reputable website that sells large snap on rollers? My local Sallys only has the large rollers that require pins or clips. That's what made me give up rolling the first time.


Amazon is usually my first stop for anything I can't find on the ground. But I'm not sure any brand makes super large (2 inch plus) rollers with snaps. I do recall seeing that you can use smaller snaps on larger rollers,but I'm not sure how well that would work for long term use.


----------



## toaster (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm going to Vegas in three weeks and really want to blow dry my hair for a huge twist out. We'll see. I need one of those blow dryers that's shaped like a comb. The regular dryers are too awkward for me to hold


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 12, 2016)

Her rod set is "Fresh!"


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 15, 2016)

@lulu97 hey girl! Thanks for the shout out. How've you been? I've been shadowing this forum but not gonna lie, I've been enjoying my summer lol!! Been taking it easy with my hair. I got a trim & flat iron in June at the salon, rocked that for about 3 weeks and since then have been doing twist and curls every wash. Too lazy for curlformers these days lol. Hope everyone's been having a great summer too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Hey Lady!!! So glad to hear from you. I'm doing well, thanks so much for asking.


*********
I maintained my roller set hair for 6 days and enjoyed combing, playing in it and wearing it down. The humidity is still around a tad bit so by the last days, I was in a ponytail or a French braid. I could have made it last longer by bunning, but I've gotten use to conditioning my hair twice a week and was getting the urge.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Sep 15, 2016)

Setting my hair on flexirods so I can trim my ends. I need to sit under the dryer but I don't feel like it. I need to get a new bonnet dryer so I can be lazy and sit on bed while I dry.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 15, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Setting my hair on flexirods so I can trim my ends. I need to sit under the dryer but I don't feel like it. I need to get a new bonnet dryer so I can be lazy and sit on bed while I dry.


@KinksAndInk one of my favorite things to do is sit on the couch under my Andis bonnet after roller setting & watch movies lolol


----------



## Janet' (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Friday Ladies!! I just FINALLY rolled on straight hair (used wrap foam, Grapeseed oil on the ends). As I'm typing this, I realized that I didn't add water-- my curls might not set the way that I want them to...Ah well, I'm also excited because I'm finally going to purchase my Pibbs-type dryer and I'm hoping this will be the missing link with my rollersets- I don't want to have to continue blow-drying every week.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 17, 2016)

Decided to do a roller set today. Sitting under the dryer now. I hope it turns out OK.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 17, 2016)

I did that too with my perm rods. I went to the dollar store and bought the silky wrapped sponge rollers and just put the silk wraps on my rods. Easy and only $1 for 10!


lulu97 said:


> Usually when I wash my hair, I put it in braids with perm rods on the last 6-8 inches. I hate those little grooves in the perm rods, so I want to make some silk sleeves (with leftover silk fabric) to cover them.
> 
> I really don't feel like looking through all the stuff in my garage for my sewing machine, so I just cut up some old scrunchies and did a temporary fix .
> 
> View attachment 373593


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> I did that too with my perm rods. I went to the dollar store and bought the silky wrapped sponge rollers and just put the silk wraps on my rods. Easy and only $1 for 10!




Nice! I need to check out the dollar store.


----------



## toaster (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm fairly certain I'll be doing a light blow dry and flat iron next week. To prep I'll do a roller set this Friday. Setting always makes me thoroughly detangle my hair, so that will make the next wash even easier.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 19, 2016)

Just patiently waiting on my hair dryer...


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 20, 2016)

I just ordered that Cool Cap off Amazon (nylon). I'm not crazy about the price and shipping, but if it'll shave 30-45 mins off my dry time, I'll be happy!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm going on holiday with my mom tomorrow (so excited) ...but, I'm concerned about my hair because it's late fall/early Winter in Sydney and I want to make sure that my hair has enough moisture...I think I'm going to re-roll my hair (and not wash it until I get back). By that time, my stand-up dryer will be here so I can do a proper roller-set.


----------



## toaster (Sep 22, 2016)

Janet' said:


> I'm going on holiday with my mom tomorrow (so excited) ...but, I'm concerned about my hair because it's late fall/early Winter in Sydney and I want to make sure that my hair has enough moisture...I think I'm going to re-roll my hair (and not wash it until I get back). By that time, my stand-up dryer will be here so I can do a proper roller-set.


Have a wonderful and safe trip!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> Have a wonderful and safe trip!!



Thank you!!! Hopefully, I can check in. I've never been that far away before!


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 22, 2016)

I challenged myself to protective style the whole week and it worked out great. I saved so much time in the morning before work. 
Now I just need to trim my hair and stick to my regimen the next few months so I can have great hair during the holidays. 
Oh, and get my skin under control. Ugh.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 22, 2016)

Hair is rolled...Is it "hood" to go on the plane in rollers? (I'll be on a 23 hour flight)


----------



## toaster (Sep 23, 2016)

Currently under the dryer with the jankiest roller set I've done in a while. Whew it took forever to detangle my hair. I really need to cut back to waist length. I'm also going to have to really think about whether or not I want to blow dry and flat iron my hair next week. That may turn into a blow dry and twist out. There's just so much. 

The next time I say I want a break from setting someone please remind me that my hair webs up on itself and I'm in for a long detangling session to get back to hair that can be set.

I used the yellow magnetic rollers with snaps and one duckbill clip in each roller to secure.


----------



## toaster (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't realize how much I didn't feel like myself without my roller set.


----------



## sarumoki (Sep 24, 2016)

*Current hair length: *APL
* Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed
* Current Setting method and styling choices:* Rollersetting
* Current Setting products:* Still trying to find ones that I like
* Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Getting better tension at the roots, finding good products
* How long do you plan to set?:* Indefinitely
* Post a beginning picture
*


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

toaster said:


> I didn't realize how much I didn't feel like myself without my roller set.
> View attachment 374751 View attachment 374753



   I'm done...


----------



## Janet' (Sep 25, 2016)

Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!

BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


----------



## toaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!
> 
> BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


So glad you made it!! It's one of my life goals to make it Australia. Enjoy your trip with your mother.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey ladies! Just did my first set for the season. I haven't done a full rollerset since May or June probably. My arms are aching. I need to start doing push-ups every day to tone my arms for the roller setting weekends ahead lol. I want to ask- how much hair do you all usually lose while rollersetting? Whenever I watch YouTube clips, those girls always have like 5-10 shed hairs in the comb. Meanwhile this is how much hair I shed:
 

Definitely not 5 cute little strands lol. I don't know if this is normal or not. I finger detangle while applying my deep conditioner, then I finger detangle and follow up with my wide-tooth comb in the shower. When I rollerset I usually use a fine tooth comb or my Denman.

Here's my permrod set. Used water, moptop curls aloe vera gel & my cocoa butter mix to set:


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 25, 2016)

Janet' said:


> Me and Mommy made it to Sydney with no problems!!! We arrived at 6 am AUS time. It's currently  11:52pm here but it's 9:52 am (ATL time), so my sleep cycle is going to be all off for this next week!
> 
> BTW, I wore a beanie (with my rollers underneath) and no one was none the wiser!!     It's unseasonably cool today. The Aussies promise it will be warmer tomorrow.  There is NO humidity, so I expect to have a great hair week!


Have fun!!! Australia looks so beautiful in the movies. I hear their seasons are the reverse of ours- so they must be in springtime now huh?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey ladies! Just did my first set for the season. I haven't done a full rollerset since May or June probably. My arms are aching. I need to start doing push-ups every day to tone my arms for the roller setting weekends ahead lol. I want to ask- how much hair do you all usually lose while rollersetting? Whenever I watch YouTube clips, those girls always have like 5-10 shed hairs in the comb. Meanwhile this is how much hair I shed:
> View attachment 374915
> 
> Definitely not 5 cute little strands lol. I don't know if this is normal or not. I finger detangle while applying my deep conditioner, then I finger detangle and follow up with my wide-tooth comb in the shower. When I rollerset I usually use a fine tooth comb or my Denman.
> ...


Thats shed hair for what period of time? A week? Two weeks?

I'm a heavy shedder so if my hair was as long as yours it would probably look like that. I wash every 3 days and always have a nice amount of shed hair.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 25, 2016)

@toaster your hair gives me life! 

Meanwhile, I'm here waiting on mine to get to waist length like 

I'm gentle, patient & rock the low-manipulation styles but this hair must grow 2inches per year because that's about all the length I retain annually. Still in the BSL/MBL zone. Anyone else feel like they're not retaining length despite their best efforts? My girlfriends and I were talking about this very subject this weekend, and we all went natural around the same time years ago, and we rock protective styles. Yet instead of being WL, we're BSB (me), APL & shoulder length. 



toaster said:


> I didn't realize how much I didn't feel like myself without my roller set.
> View attachment 374751 View attachment 374753


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thats shed hair for what period of time? A week? Two weeks?
> 
> I'm a heavy shedder so if my hair was as long as yours it would probably look like that. I wash every 3 days and always have a nice amount of shed hair.


Last time I washed my hair was last Sunday, so it was a week of shedding


----------



## Colocha (Sep 25, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, popping in from lurking because I never quite got sets and now I don't even have access to rollers for several months, lol.

I definitely feel that way. I'm not sure about my growth rate but I retain maybe 3 inches on average per year. I know it's because I have to trim. I have fine, kinky strands and I protective style and moisturize constantly but I know my strand thickness means inevitable breakage.

I don't cry over trims anymore because of that. If I see a split I just snip it because I know it'd just get worse.

You have to be so patient with this hair type.


----------



## toaster (Sep 25, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Thank you! Like you, this was my first set in a while and I lost a ton of shed hair. Part of that, I hope, is because I really have to detangled for a set so I was more thorough in removing my shed hair. If I go from one roller set to the next, I don't lose as much hair, but still way more than 10 strands. Between DCing and detangling, shampooing in the shower, detangling as I roll, etc. a lot of hair comes out.


----------



## toaster (Sep 25, 2016)

I went to my local Sally's today and didn't see any magnetic rollers with snaps. The set I have the snaps are a bit loose. I'll use them until they are pretty much all stretched out.

I was surprised at my set with magnetic rollers because I usually need rollers with teeth or to grab, but this time it just worked. I think my skills are slowly improving


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> I went to my local Sally's today and didn't see any magnetic rollers with snaps. The set I have the snaps are a bit loose. I'll use them until they are pretty much all stretched out.
> 
> I was surprised at my set with magnetic rollers because I usually need rollers with teeth or to grab, but this time it just worked. I think my skills are slowly removing.



put the snaps inside of the rollers for a few days and they will become tight again.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 27, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Have fun!!! Australia looks so beautiful in the movies. I hear their seasons are the reverse of ours- so they must be in springtime now huh?



  So, it's the beginning of Fall for us...it's the beginning of Spring for them. It is a bit chilly (which we prepared for) but sunny, no humidity and yes! It's as beautiful as you see it in the movies. When I return, I will be sharing pictures.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 27, 2016)

I love pictures! Can't wait! @Janet'


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 27, 2016)

Speaking of pictures, here are shots of my hair right after take down, after fluffing up & my second day hair in a pony tail today:


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2016)

^^Nice set


----------



## toaster (Sep 27, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie your hair looks lovely!

Ladies, as we transition to fall/ winter and start setting our hair more I thought I'd reach out and see who's interested in a 2017 version of this thread. 

I try not to join too many challenges because I forget to check in (I owe @faithVA a check in for the healthy ends challenge) but I'm committed to setting so I don't mind setting up the new thread in December. Just let me know!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2016)

@SuchaLady @toaster

So you know how when you log in, there are ads in the forum? This was mine. LOL

http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/a...ansnonmarox1&gclid=CLHwguCTss8CFYImhgodplcE4w

 

And now I want some. I could use about 10 packs LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie your hair looks lovely!
> 
> Ladies, as we transition to fall/ winter and start setting our hair more I thought I'd reach out and see who's interested in a 2017 version of this thread.
> 
> I try not to join too many challenges because I forget to check in (I owe @faithVA a check in for the healthy ends challenge) but I'm committed to setting so I don't mind setting up the new thread in December. Just let me know!



You know I'm in. I wont be setting as often as before but still setting nontheless. It will always be my first hair styling love.


----------



## toaster (Sep 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @SuchaLady @toaster
> 
> So you know how when you log in, there are ads in the forum? This was mine. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie your hair looks lovely!
> 
> Ladies, as we transition to fall/ winter and start setting our hair more I thought I'd reach out and *see who's interested in a 2017 version of this thread. *
> 
> I try not to join too many challenges because I forget to check in (I owe @faithVA a check in for the healthy ends challenge) but I'm committed to setting so I don't mind setting up the new thread in December. Just let me know!



I'm in! I want to rollerset every other week starting in October.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie your hair looks lovely!
> 
> Ladies, as we transition to fall/ winter and start setting our hair more I thought I'd reach out and see who's interested in a 2017 version of this thread.
> 
> I try not to join too many challenges because I forget to check in (I owe @faithVA a check in for the healthy ends challenge) but I'm committed to setting so I don't mind setting up the new thread in December. Just let me know!


Definitely will be around for the 2017 challenge.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 28, 2016)

I would like to be part of the challenge. I'd like to start roller setting my natural hair to see how that goes.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2016)

toaster said:


> @coilyhaircutie your hair looks lovely!
> 
> Ladies, as we transition to fall/ winter and start setting our hair more I thought I'd reach out and see who's interested in a 2017 version of this thread.
> 
> I try not to join too many challenges because I forget to check in (I owe @faithVA a check in for the healthy ends challenge) but I'm committed to setting so I don't mind setting up the new thread in December. Just let me know!



Thanks toaster!  And I am definitely in for the 2017 challenge. Waist length here I come!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> You know I'm in. I wont be setting as often as before but still setting nontheless. It will always be my first hair styling love.


Oooh how do you plan to do your hair now? Twist outs?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @coilyhaircutie, popping in from lurking because I never quite got sets and now I don't even have access to rollers for several months, lol.
> 
> I definitely feel that way. I'm not sure about my growth rate but I retain maybe 3 inches on average per year. I know it's because I have to trim. I have fine, kinky strands and I protective style and moisturize constantly but I know my strand thickness means inevitable breakage.
> 
> ...


@Colocha  Thanks for responding! It's a relief to know I'm not the only one who feels this way, but it's frustrating that this is something we have to go through. I've been tempted to dye a section of my hair (like highlights) just so I can monitor how much growth I get per month/assess how much is due to breakage. But then I think about how dying my hair could lead to breakage lol smh. It's a double-edged sword. Maybe my hair is finer than I thought. It doesn't take much to break it. You're right, patience is key. It's just so easy to get impatient when I see people with shorter hair quickly & easily overtake me in length......with half the effort I'm putting in lol smh


----------



## Colocha (Sep 28, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @Colocha  Thanks for responding! It's a relief to know I'm not the only one who feels this way, but it's frustrating that this is something we have to go through. I've been tempted to dye a section of my hair (like highlights) just so I can monitor how much growth I get per month/assess how much is due to breakage. But then I think about how dying my hair could lead to breakage lol smh. It's a double-edged sword. Maybe my hair is finer than I thought. It doesn't take much to break it. You're right, patience is key. It's just so easy to get impatient when I see people with shorter hair quickly & easily overtake me in length......with half the effort I'm putting in lol smh


No problem! I totally commiserate with the struggle.
At my med. school there's an Indian (West Indies Indian) girl that lives across the hall. She cut her hip length hair to chin length last year.
She straightens it pretty much daily (with a wet to dry iron, no less) and always wears it out. It's now APL.
It's like some people don't even know breakage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Oooh how do you plan to do your hair now? Twist outs?



Hey Sis! I put my hair in a few braids after washing with perm rods on the last 6-8 inches to keep them stretched. I keep the braids in until the next wash day. I'm on the grow again trying to get to Classic length within the next 2 years so I'm trying to do as little to my hair as possible.

I still plan on setting every 3 months to enjoy wearing my hair down in between my braid sessions though.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 29, 2016)

Teaching em to set young:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ6w43_hCsr/
https://www.instagram.com/p/01dAcZFiyM/


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 1, 2016)

First roller set for the season.

Prepoo-Darcy's pumpkin seed
Washed-TGIN
Dc-SSI riche moisture masque(with heat)
Leave in-Darcy's luscious Amber
Set foam-Elasta Qp design foam


----------



## Janet' (Oct 4, 2016)

Pretty, pretty @bluenvy   

Pre- wash hot oil treatment with JBCO put in 8 Celie twists
Pre-wash Condition with Giovanni Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (for about 2 hours)
Wash/Condition (with Eta'e conditioner)
Rollerset...currently sitting under my NEW hair dryer


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you @Janet'


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 4, 2016)

@Janet' 
How was your trip to OZ?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey ladies - did a permrod set on Sunday, this time with larger, green rollers. I like this set better. The curls are looser and more natural.
   
I lost less hair this time too. Maybe I lost more hair last time because it was my first set in months- 
 

Night time care - spritz water in my hand, distribute on my ends and along the hair shaft. I apply enough water so that my hair is hydrated, but not so much that the curls start the frizz out. Apply my homemade whipped cocoa butter & aloe vera gel mix to seal. Then I put my hair into 4 loose buns with satin scrunchies and do one big bantu knot in the middle of my head LOL so that the curls are nice and full in the middle of my head. So far, so good.

As far as my internal health goes, I decided to make two concrete  lifestyle changes. I used to workout once a week, now I've started working out for 30 minutes every other day. I'm going on vacation in the islands in February and I want to smile and take beach pics without sucking in lol. I also started drinking bone marrow broth (using beef bones) in the morning for breakfast – without the meat (just bones). I've been a vegetarian for 9 years, and I don't plan on starting to eat meat again, but my naturopath suggested that I start drinking bone broth to improve my immune system, overall health and jumpstart my protein intake. Bone broth is rich in protein (great for overall body health, hair and nails) and collagen (great for skin). I'm starting my 2017 new year's resolution early this year. I want to be the best me I can be, and that begins now.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 4, 2016)

Also, I'm thinking of buying some high-quality extensions. The clip ins I got waaay back earlier this year was a fail LOL. They were way too shiny, and it was obvious it wasn't my hair when I put them in. Dry shampoo didn't help either, so I gave them away. Does anyone know of decent quality, inexpensive 3c/4a type hair extension/clip ins? The cheapest I can find online is $180: https://www.curlyheaven.com/products/coily-curl?variant=25554813251
These look great, but $200 is a lot of money.  I want to use them to make buns. My plan is to put my moisturized natural hair in a bun, then wrap the wig hair around it so my real hair stays nice and quenched inside.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 4, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, nice set.  Happy to hear you're losing less hair.  Good that you're starting your lifestyle changes now and not waiting for New Years.  Are you making your own beef broth?  Or, are you buying it from Sprouts or Whole Foods?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie @bluenvy Lovely sets Ladies!


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you @lulu97


----------



## toaster (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm going to set tomorrow night. I'll trim about an inch from each section after I take my rollers down.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 5, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Ca-utte!!
@MileHighDiva It was AMAZING!!! Here are a few pictures below!


----------



## Daina (Oct 5, 2016)

@Janet' you're so pretty and your rollerset looks great!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 5, 2016)

@Janet', it looks like you and your mommy had a great time.  Your undercover travel set turned out awesome.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 5, 2016)

@Daina   Aww, shucks! Thanks so much!
@MileHighDiva Yasssss! It really did turn out great! And we had such a nice time!! I'm so glad that I had the opportunity to go


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @coilyhaircutie, nice set.  Happy to hear you're losing less hair.  Good that you're starting your lifestyle changes now and not waiting for New Years.  Are you making your own beef broth?  Or, are you buying it from Sprouts or Whole Foods?


@MileHighDiva I'm making it myself! I got the recipe from my momma. I bought the bones from the farmer's market (since its grass fed, healthier cows), cost only $3.50. I added zucchini, celery (mmm), garlic (for flavor), carrots, and spices (salt, pepper, garlic powder). Cooked in the pressure cooker for a couple hours. It's a very simple
Broth. And you know what...this is going to sound crazy but I'm seeing results already in my nails! I painted my nails on Saturday, & today I noticed my manicure was looking horrible...the tips were fine, but there was a lot of new growth at the bottom making my mani look off. Who knows, maybe my hair is having a growth spurt too. I haven't measured yet bc I don't drive myself crazy lol. I'll do a length check in December


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @coilyhaircutie Ca-utte!!
> @MileHighDiva It was AMAZING!!! Here are a few pictures below!


Wow Australia looks beautiful!! Amazing shots. And I love the hair. Fantastic curls!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie @bluenvy Lovely sets Ladies!


Thanks @lulu97 ^_^


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 6, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @MileHighDiva I'm making it myself! I got the recipe from my momma. I bought the bones from the farmer's market (since its grass fed, healthier cows), cost only $3.50. I added zucchini, celery (mmm), garlic (for flavor), carrots, and spices (salt, pepper, garlic powder). Cooked in the pressure cooker for a couple hours. It's a very simple
> Broth. And you know what...this is going to sound crazy but I'm seeing results already in my nails! I painted my nails on Saturday, & today I noticed my manicure was looking horrible...the tips were fine, but there was a lot of new growth at the bottom making my mani look off. Who knows, maybe my hair is having a growth spurt too. I haven't measured yet bc I don't drive myself crazy lol. I'll do a length check in December


Sounds yummy!


----------



## toaster (Oct 6, 2016)

Wah. I'll be at work all night tonight and I'm getting a facial peel tomorrow. Can't be in a hot steamy shower so wash day is pushed back to Saturday. 

Happy you ladies are posting gorgeous pics to hold me over!


----------



## toaster (Oct 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Wah. I'll be at work all night tonight and I'm getting a facial peel tomorrow. Can't be in a hot steamy shower so wash day is pushed back to Saturday.
> 
> Happy you ladies are posting gorgeous pics to hold me over!


Phew. Was going to push hair day back to tomorrow, but I got it done. Went smoothly too. I only use 16 rollers. My mom said I should be using at least 24. I'm sure my hair would dry faster and my roots would be smoother, but that seems like more work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 10, 2016)

Purchased some new rollers...lots of them...as in a little over 100.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 10, 2016)

@Janet' Beautiful pictures! I'm so happy you had fun! My friend just came back from Bali. Between her pictures and yours, it's making me crave another getaway.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 11, 2016)

toaster said:


> Phew. Was going to push hair day back to tomorrow, but I got it done. Went smoothly too. I only use 16 rollers. My mom said I should be using at least 24. I'm sure my hair would dry faster and my roots would be smoother, but that seems like more work.


Wow just 16! How do you manage that with so much hair? Do you use hair ties at the roots to keep them from getting puffy? I'd love to find a way to cut down my setting time


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey ladies - just giving an update on my healthy me/healthy hair journey. Still drinking bone broth for breakfast every morning. Working out every day has put me more in tune with what my body is trying to tell me - and I realize that I go throughout the day pretty dehydrated. It's so hard to drink 100+ oz of water per day! They say you should drink a half galloon to a gallon per day. A gallon is 128 oz, but I'm trying to drink 100 oz per day. Ugh. It's so hard. I can easily drink about 50 oz...after that I start to get cranky LOL trying to work my way up there. Any tips, please share. 

Does anyone else's hair have a sensitivity to nut oils? My hair can't seem to stand shea butter anymore. The same thing happened to me with coconut oil about a year ago. Now shea butter is drying out my hair. I'm going to stop using it in my cocoa butter mix and start using mango butter instead. I'll let you guys know how that goes. I also want to start using henna regularly again, in henna glosses and in sprays. I think what my fine hair really wants is extra moisture on the daily and regular protein. I don't like how dry it gets, I want it to preserve moisture better. I'm going to keep it simple, and do a gloss every other week. I was inspired by this girl Curly Proverbz.


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 11, 2016)

Are you putting apple cider vinegar in it? This helps to leech a lot of nutrients out of the bones- you don't need a lot and it won't mess up the taste.


coilyhaircutie said:


> @MileHighDiva I'm making it myself! I got the recipe from my momma. I bought the bones from the farmer's market (since its grass fed, healthier cows), cost only $3.50. I added zucchini, celery (mmm), garlic (for flavor), carrots, and spices (salt, pepper, garlic powder). Cooked in the pressure cooker for a couple hours. It's a very simple
> Broth. And you know what...this is going to sound crazy but I'm seeing results already in my nails! I painted my nails on Saturday, & today I noticed my manicure was looking horrible...the tips were fine, but there was a lot of new growth at the bottom making my mani look off. Who knows, maybe my hair is having a growth spurt too. I haven't measured yet bc I don't drive myself crazy lol. I'll do a length check in December


----------



## toaster (Oct 11, 2016)

@lulu97 What kind of rollers? From where?

@coilyhaircutie I don't use any hair ties when I set. I just make large parts and roll it up. My hair dries with fairly stretched roots. Then I sleep in two bantu knots and that further stretches my roots. My hair is pretty straight all week from the 16 rollers.


----------



## toaster (Oct 12, 2016)

So I'm on instagram and I find myself on a page for the curl band. The website is  
http://thecurlband.com


Looks like a silky headband that helps keep your curls overnight or while working out. I just do a top knot, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 What kind of rollers? From where?
> 
> @coilyhaircutie I don't use any hair ties when I set. I just make large parts and roll it up. My hair dries with fairly stretched roots. Then I sleep in two bantu knots and that further stretches my roots. My hair is pretty straight all week from the 16 rollers.



@toaster

I purchased:

10 packs of these jumbo 1 and 3/4 inch:



3 packs of these:

 

(Which I plan on using 1 pack of to cut the satin off and line my perm rods with)

1 pack of these for setting my edges/nape.

 
I ordered from House of Beauty. I can't vouch for them just yet as this company is new to me. What I can say is this: My credit card was only charged once, I ordered on Monday, it was shipped on Tuesday and due to arrive on Thursday. Once the package comes and everything is accounted for, I'll feel better about recommending.


----------



## toaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes @lulu97 let me know how it goes! I'll be ordering silk pillowcases from the other site you recommended as well as new rollers. 

For someone that doesn't use a lot of products you're still bad for my wallet.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> So I'm on instagram and I find myself on a page for the curl band. The website is www.thecurlband.com
> 
> Looks like a silky headband that helps keep your curls overnight or while working out. I just do a top knot, but it's an interesting idea.


Is that the right link? It took me to a funky page.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

Also @toaster

Based on your review, I tried some samples of Qhemet moisturizers for my ends. I washed today so I decided to test them out on different areas of my hair.

I tried the amla cream. It was nice, especially on my son's hair.

The burdock cream. I liked this better than amla cream.

And the honey balm or something like that. This one was my favorite! It felt so nice going on my ends, I decided to slide it up the length. Unlike any other natural product, my hair was left so shiny and my curls so juicy. This says alot especially since the U shaped horseshoe area at my crown and top of my head is the dryest. It made my hair bow down.

 

I will repurchase the full size of the balm and burdock cream after the samples are used up.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 12, 2016)

I've ordered from House of beauty twice and got quick shipping with no issues both times. Locobeauty is another online bss that has great service.


----------



## toaster (Oct 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Is that the right link? It took me to a funky page.


Hmm. I'll scrub that from my post. I got this directly from the Web browser when I was on the page. 

http://thecurlband.com/


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster
> 
> I purchased:
> 
> ...


I used the perm rods from both of these brands. I got them from the bss. One of them sacked but I don't remember which one. The band's just snapped off the first time I used them.


----------



## toaster (Oct 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Also @toaster
> 
> Based on your review, I tried some samples of Qhemet moisturizers for my ends. I washed today so I decided to test them out on different areas of my hair.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous as usual @lulu97. I loved the qhemet amla for my hair. I'm going to try using the twist butter on my ends while my hair is set, to see if it causes any reversion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> Yes @lulu97 let me know how it goes! I'll be ordering silk pillowcases from the other site you recommended as well as new rollers.
> 
> For someone that doesn't use a lot of products you're still bad for my wallet.



Gotta spread the love. See how we helped each other out there? You introduced me to Qhemet so I'm happy to return the favor. LOL


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hmm. I'll scrub that from my post. I got this directly from the Web browser when I was on the page.
> 
> http://thecurlband.com/


This link works. There is no www in the correct link


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I used the perm rods from both of these brands. I got them from the bss. One of them sacked but I don't remember which one. The band's just snapped off the first time I used them.



You know what ....I have perm rods that the top pops off all the time and they are never quite the same after. Even if I put the top back on, it's just bad quality so I've started throwing them away once they pop off one time. I have no clue which brand it is either. We need to figure this bad seed out! LOL


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> You know what ....I have perm rods that the top pops off all the time and they are never quite the same after. Even if I put the top back on, it's just bad quality so I've started throwing them away once they pop off one time. I have no clue which brand it is either. We need to figure this bad seed out! LOL


I threw mine away and just bought Sally's brand. It was worth the extra money. I will check to see if I have an unopened pack.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I've ordered from House of beauty twice and got quick shipping with no issues both times. Locobeauty is another online bss that has great service.



This is good to know Sis! I'm glad because they have great prices on rollers/setting products. I'm looking forward to ordering again...especially the jumbo flexi rods.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm not going to do a full rollerset but I think I will do my flat twist perm rods combo on Thursday. I got for the weekend. I will do flat twist in the back and permanent rods in the front. I will be experimenting with using gel this round.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm going to do a perm rod set so I can trim my ends. I've been saying this for weeks but I'm really going to do it today. And I'll do some studying while I sit under the dryer. But none of that's going to happen until after my nap lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been slacking in this thread. I've only done one real set since January.  I have to at least do 3 before the end of the year.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 12, 2016)

Jas123 said:


> Are you putting apple cider vinegar in it? This helps to leech a lot of nutrients out of the bones- you don't need a lot and it won't mess up the taste.


Yes, I only put in a splash though, probably around a tablespoon. How much do you usually put?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 12, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Also @toaster
> 
> Based on your review, I tried some samples of Qhemet moisturizers for my ends. I washed today so I decided to test them out on different areas of my hair.
> 
> ...


Cute curls! It reminds me so much of my curl pattern


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 12, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Yes, I only put in a splash though, probably around a tablespoon. How much do you usually put?


I haven't made any yet, but all the recipes I found have acv included and why vinegar is used- I just wanted to give you a tip so you could get the most benefit from your broth (when you listed all the ingredients I didn;t see acv).
BTW: I'm having a hard time finding grass fed bones because no one keeps the bones, so I'm going to make some broth out of organic chicken bones. But in the mean time I found some organic/grass fed beef bone broth in Whole Foods frozen section and that's what I'm drinking.

eta: I think a splash/tbsp is enough


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 12, 2016)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 What kind of rollers? From where?
> 
> @coilyhaircutie I don't use any hair ties when I set. I just make large parts and roll it up. My hair dries with fairly stretched roots. Then I sleep in two bantu knots and that further stretches my roots. My hair is pretty straight all week from the 16 rollers.


@toaster Your detangling game must be on point. When I try to use less rollers, one of the issues I run into is that I have to detangle my hair in smaller sections - and since I'm doing that anyway, I add a roller to each small section.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 12, 2016)

Jas123 said:


> I haven't made any yet, but all the recipes I found have acv included and why vinegar is used- I just wanted to give you a tip so you could get the most benefit from your broth (when you listed all the ingredients I didn;t see acv).
> BTW: I'm having a hard time finding grass fed bones because no one keeps the bones, so I'm going to make some broth out of organic chicken bones. But in the mean time I found some organic/grass fed beef bone broth in Whole Foods frozen section and that's what I'm drinking.
> 
> eta: I think a splash/tbsp is enough


That sounds good! I got my bones from the farmer's market near by me. They have every piece of the cow LOL since it was farm raised. I live just a couple hours away from Amish farms, and they come out to the city and sell their produce and meats. That's how I know it's the good stuff. You could try a farmer's market.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @toaster
> 
> I purchased:
> 
> ...



Alright guys....package arrived. It was well packed and secured from top to bottom. All items have been accounted for. I forgot I ordered a shampoo brush as well. LOL


----------



## toaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so. 

I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one. 

I may use more roller. Maybe.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so.
> 
> I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one.
> 
> I may use more roller. Maybe.



Prayers sent up! You got this Sis!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so.
> 
> I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one.
> 
> I may use more roller. Maybe.


Is this for a move to NYC?  Either way, praying you "Knock'em Dead"!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so.
> 
> I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one.
> 
> I may use more roller. Maybe.


Another prayer sent up. This set will be your best yet, and you're going to ace that interview. You got this


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so.
> 
> I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one.
> 
> I may use more roller. Maybe.


How exciting. Let God's Will be done.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

I mud washed and gelled in the shower. I put flat twist in the back and permanent rods in the front. I've been under the dryer for an hour. I probably need another hour. I will sleep in the perm rods and hope they are dry in the morning. I've never gotten a set to work with gel. I'm hoping this is different


----------



## toaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Good luck @faithVA!!

Also thanks ladies!! @lulu97 @faithVA @MileHighDiva @coilyhaircutie 

You know how we all have those threads where we feel comfortable and at home? This is that thread for me.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

OK gel and rollersets for me are a fail. I was under the dryer for 1.5 hours and then slept in the perm rods overnight for 9 hours and I still had to blow dry the front this morning 

My hair was sticky and dull looking. It also had too much texture and did the straighten out like it usually does. So when I separated the curls it just looked like a fuzzy fro. Even though I used the orange perm rods my curls were super tight. 

I ended up flat twisting the front.

I remember trying gel and diluted gel a few times last year and it didn't work so I'm done with that experiment.

I'm glad I'd did it now though. I want to roerset for an event at the end of the month and would have been made if it turned out like it did today.


----------



## toaster (Oct 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> OK gel and rollersets for me are a fail. I was under the dryer for 1.5 hours and then slept in the perm rods overnight for 9 hours and I still had to blow dry the front this morning
> 
> My hair was sticky and dull looking. It also had too much texture and did the straighten out like it usually does. So when I separated the curls it just looked like a fuzzy fro. Even though I used the orange perm rods my curls were super tight.
> 
> ...


I've never been able to get gel or setting lotion to work for me in a set either. My hair just gets so sticky and the curls are crispy and I can't comb them. 

For the longest time I was watery leave in only for roller setting, but adding a serum was the best thing i ever did. The hair looks shiny, dries faster,  and is easier to detangle because of all the silicone.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> I've never been able to get gel or setting lotion to work for me in a set either. My hair just gets so sticky and the curls are crispy and I can't comb them.
> 
> For the longest time I was watery leave in only for roller setting, but adding a serum was the best thing i ever did. The hair looks shiny, dries faster,  and is easier to detangle because of all the silicone.


You use a serum before applying the roller? What serum do you use? I know you told us. I may have to try this before the end of the month. The only serum I have is ION something or other.


----------



## toaster (Oct 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You use a serum before applying the roller? What serum do you use? I know you told us. I may have to try this before the end of the month. The only serum I have is ION something or other.


I use chi deep brilliance silk reflection serum. It comes in an orange bottle and I've only ever seen it on amazon,not on the ground. 

It's the only serum I've used so I can't compare it to anything, but it's literally all silicone. 

And yes! I use it before rolling. I set my hair in six sections. I take one section down, apply leave in, comb with wide tooth comb, apply about a quarter size serum (keep in mind how much hair I have) and separate the section into smaller sections to roll. I detangle with a smaller toothed comb, and roll it up. I repeat for each large section. 

I'm a serum fan now.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> I use chi deep brilliance silk reflection serum. It comes in an orange bottle and I've only ever seen it on amazon,not on the ground.
> 
> It's the only serum I've used so I can't compare it to anything, but it's literally all silicone.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I may try what I have on a few sections to see how it works.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> Woop Woop! I hope to order new rollers in the next month or so.
> 
> I have an interview next Friday (please think good thoughts and say a prayer if you pray) so my Sunday set needs to be a good one.
> 
> I may use more roller. Maybe.



Praying that everything goes well sis! Good luck!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> OK gel and rollersets for me are a fail. I was under the dryer for 1.5 hours and then slept in the perm rods overnight for 9 hours and I still had to blow dry the front this morning
> 
> My hair was sticky and dull looking. It also had too much texture and did the straighten out like it usually does. So when I separated the curls it just looked like a fuzzy fro. Even though I used the orange perm rods my curls were super tight.
> 
> ...


@faithVA
I use this gel to set every week:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...The+Desert&dpPl=1&dpID=415fpVXJDAL&ref=plSrch
Works great for me & it's the only gel that works well in my hair. I put it on my damp hair, put my my cocoa butter mix over top, detangle, then roll up my hair. I dry my hair under the dryer for a half to an hour.

When I take my rollers out in the morning the next day, my curls are tight and "hard" (very molded to the roller), like you see in my pictures a couple pages back. I rub Argan oil in my hands, then rub it through my curls & separate them to loosen up the curls, and within minutes they're light & fluffy. That's what works for me & it lasts all week long. Just sharing in case it's helpful for you too


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @faithVA
> I use this gel to set every week:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...The+Desert&dpPl=1&dpID=415fpVXJDAL&ref=plSrch
> Works great for me & it's the only gel that works well in my hair. I put it on my damp hair, put my my cocoa butter mix over top, detangle, then roll up my hair. I dry my hair under the dryer for a half to an hour.
> ...


Thanks. I'm not sure if it will work or not. I may try again in the spring.


----------



## toaster (Oct 16, 2016)

Under the dryer now with my weekly set. Trimmed about 1.5 inches from my hair which made detangling and rolling much easier.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 17, 2016)

Did a henna gloss treatment yesterday. Used Jamila henna mixed with my regular DC Silicon Mix. Rinsed out, cowashed, then did a flat twist and curl with my regular products. Hair felt slightly stronger after doing the henna. I plan to do a henna gloss every 4 weeks to strengthen my hair and my ends. My hair is still tied up in a scarf until work on Monday. Will try to take a pic of my hair and post it here.
 
I also made a henna tea (recipe from YouTuber Curly Proverbz) and bought a new leave-in conditioner from Oyin. I used to seal with water and my cocoa butter mix but my hair is having trouble retaining moisture with those 2 products. So I'm decided to step my moisture game up. I plan to moisturize with water + Oyin + cocoa butter on Monday and henna tea + Oyin + cocoa butter on Tuesday, and alternate days.
 
Ever since I started drinking bone broth for breakfast, I'm seeing baby hairs sprout up along my hairline in places where it has never been before. Which is funny because the whole reason I started drinking this broth was to clear my skin not grow my hair. The baby hairs are tiny little wisps though, probably no one but me can notice it yet haha.

Retention has always been my Public Enemy #1. For the past 3 years, no matter what I do, my hair has not retained beyond 2 inches a year. Through research, I believe that my problem is internal – my hair grows out from my scalp extremely prone to breakage (more so than most people's hair). If my theory is right, I need to work on being healthier overall by intaking more protein (broth), drinking a lot more water (at least 2 liters a day), getting more micronutrients in my system (green juice, etc), and working out daily. I've been doing all 4 for the past 3 days. I hope to also clear up my acne-prone skin this way too, which I suffer with even though I'm in my 20s now -__- Wish me luck. Waist length December 2017 or bust.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 17, 2016)

I did my first curl former set on natural hair! I did it because I wanted an easy, no frills and no heat way to stretch my hair. I waa concerned about my ends as I have been wet bunning for the past two months and I know how jacked up my ends get when I leave them to just curl.  I've been reading over these setting threads for advice and I can see myself doing this for the long term as my hair grows out. Not sure yet how to style. hair look dark and lustrous. I was thinking of dying it, but I doubt I will as the natural color looks so pretty on its own. 

I used sm curl milk and chi silk infusion. I want to forego the chi next time because I don't want to have to shampoo the cones out. I'd like to cowash and use poo every 2-3 weeks, or when I do a protein treatment. Hopefully it still looks as sheeny/shiny without the chi.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been so hair lazy lately but it's been helping my hair.  I just slather moisturizer and butter all over it and don't touch it every few days. Also, the jbco has really helped my scalp. 

As much as I like washing my hair weekly, the roller sets are starting be too much. So I'm going to try alternating between roller sets and air drying in twists with the scarf method. 



coilyhaircutie said:


> @faithVA
> I use this gel to set every week:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...The+Desert&dpPl=1&dpID=415fpVXJDAL&ref=plSrch



I'm going to order this. I've been looking for something with more hold that isn't a setting lotion.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 23, 2016)

@PlainJane I hope it works as well for you as it does for me! I love that gel. I put it in a recycled pump bottle so it's easier for me to distribute on hair day. Love it. 

Hey ladies, do you ever watch people of other ethnicities talk about how they grow their hair out of curiosity? I always try to see if there are "hair secrets" out there in other cultures that I may be missing out on lol. 

I just discovered this girl, I believe she's Indian. Her hair is healthy, strong, thick, and beyond booty length. She has different tips from anyone I've heard before, like onion juice in your hair lolol: 

There is also this German YouTuber who lived in India & grew her hair from mid back to past booty length lol:

This British guy with red curly hair who uses ORS relaxer to straighten his hair: 
I don't relax, but I think it's really interesting how people that aren't black use traditionally black products for their own needs. The world is changing. 

Just sharing some clips while we wait for our hair to retain & grow to our goal lengths


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 24, 2016)

Also, an update on my hair- I'm seeing more growth in the 3-4 weeks that I've cleaned up my diet & started working out than I have before. My simple henna tea spritz is really helping me to retain my length better than any other product I've used. I feel so dumb. Years & years of spending my money on products & jumping on hair care bandwagons when all I had to do was work out every day, drink bone broth for breakfast instead of eating waffles, and spritz with henna every other day. Two nights in a row, I've dreamt I had tail bone length, thick, strong healthy hair. I think it's God telling me I'm on the right path. I know I still have work to do though. I want to cut sugar out of my diet. My skin is driving me crazy and I think sugar is the culprit for these breakouts *SIGH*. I love it so much...but I'm going to fast & not eat it for 30 days and see what happens. Which will be SO HARD during the holidays but I'm going to do my best & let God do the rest.


----------



## toaster (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm under the dryer with my weekly set now. I planned to wash yesterday but the lock on my front door decided not to work so I couldn't get into my apartment. Maintenance had to come drill the lock open and replace it.

I've discovered that detangling my hair every night with a wide tooth comb keeps the weekend tangles away.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 26, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I did my first curl former set on natural hair! I did it because I wanted an easy, no frills and no heat way to stretch my hair. I waa concerned about my ends as I have been wet bunning for the past two months and I know how jacked up my ends get when I leave them to just curl.  I've been reading over these setting threads for advice and I can see myself doing this for the long term as my hair grows out. Not sure yet how to style. hair look dark and lustrous. I was thinking of dying it, but I doubt I will as the natural color looks so pretty on its own.
> 
> I used sm curl milk and chi silk infusion. I want to forego the chi next time because I don't want to have to shampoo the cones out. I'd like to cowash and use poo every 2-3 weeks, or when I do a protein treatment. Hopefully it still looks as sheeny/shiny without the chi.


I'm going to try my first curlformer on natural set today even though I've had them for years .  I need to determine what type of styler/setting foam I want to get that will give me shine and hold without weighing it down.  I am trying to avoid the usage of all silicones in my hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 27, 2016)

nycutiepie said:


> I'm going to try my first curlformer on natural set today even though I've had them for years .  I need to determine what type of styler/setting foam I want to get that will give me shine and hold without weighing it down.  I am trying to avoid the usage of all silicones in my hair.


I was going to suggest PM skinny serum before I read the rest of your message


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 27, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I was going to suggest PM skinny serum before I read the rest of your message


Thanks but yep...I need something that will wash out easily without shampoo and not cause buildup. Thanks anyway and I now remember that I have that in my stash. I didn't do it yet but just bought the Jane Carter wrapping foam.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2016)

I plan on setting this weekend. I wanted to set tonight but got a late start. I've shampooed and not deep conditioning. After I rinse I'm going to apply color which I haven't done in a couple months I think. I will loosely twist it tonight and then install curlformers tomorrow. I need to do it first thing in the morning to get it out of the way. Commit! Commit! Commit!


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 29, 2016)

I know this thread is about setting but it's really the only one I post in, but I was looking at old pics of myself on Facebook and I think I've let myself go.
I used to always have my hair done and everything done. Probably because I wore weave constantly but I need to start doing my hair more even though I don't think I'll be satisfied until it's long. 
Aaaaaand I need to start taking better care of my skin and body. I think all of this started when I started this stressful job. I look like I've aged 10 years and it's only been 5 smh. 
Okay. Vent over


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I know this thread is about setting but it's really the only one I post in, but I was looking at old pics of myself on Facebook and I think I've let myself go.
> I used to always have my hair done and everything done. Probably because I wore weave constantly but I need to start doing my hair more even though I don't think I'll be satisfied until it's long.
> Aaaaaand I need to start taking better care of my skin and body. I think all of this started when I started this stressful job. I look like I've aged 10 years and it's only been 5 smh.
> Okay. Vent over


You caught it in time. Now it's time to take action


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

I used the Nubian Heritage foam wrap and the ion serum. I may have used too much serum because my hair felt a little sticky but I tried to use just a little.

I didn't really bother to style it since I was putting it on flexi rods for the night. Will have to see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 30, 2016)

I did my 1st set of the season tonight using the entire CHI Keratin line.  I prefer the It's a 10 LI over the CHI Keratin LI.  The It's a 10 has more slip.

I got my @lulu97 on by having a glass of vino while getting the rollers upside my head.  I used the Bouncy Curl rollers to set with.

Also, I took the Ms. Toasty (@toaster) setting cap for a whirl.  I was only under the dryer for 45 mins.  I meant to check my hair at 30 mins, but got distracted watching tv.

I bought an office chair from Goodwill to use while setting, but I don't know how to adjust the height, so it may be a bust.  I'm going to have someone look at it and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice set @faithVA!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> *I used the Nubian Heritage foam wrap* and the ion serum. I may have used too much serum because my hair felt a little sticky but I tried to use just a little.



This is my favorite foam. It leaves the hair so soft and shiny. I just wish it wasn't so difficult to find.

Your set is gorgeous! It looks so shiny and smooth.

Gorgeous set too @MileHighDiva


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey pretty ladies @MileHighDiva @faithVA 

Your sets is laid.


----------



## Daina (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice results ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I did my 1st set of the season tonight using the entire CHI Keratin line.  I prefer the It's a 10 LI over the CHI Keratin LI.  The It's a 10 has more slip.
> 
> I got my @lulu97 on by having a glass of vino while getting the rollers upside my head.  I used the Bouncy Curl rollers to set with.
> 
> ...


That's a nice chair. I hope it works out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> This is my favorite foam. It leaves the hair so soft and shiny. I just wish it wasn't so difficult to find.
> 
> Your set is gorgeous! It looks so shiny and smooth.
> 
> Gorgeous set too @MileHighDiva


I know I've had this foam for over 5 years and have never used it. Since I used it with the serum I really don't know how well it works. I will try them separate next time.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## toaster (Oct 30, 2016)

Lovely @MileHighDiva @faithVA!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Lovely @MileHighDiva @faithVA!!


Thank you


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2016)

So it's starting to revert but it's wearable. The ion serum isn't doing any more than water alone would do. Usually when my her is soft it frizzes.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 30, 2016)

Review of Bouncy Curl Rollers:

I need to use these again and do the back 1st, so I can get my roots more taut.  My roots in the back are not as smooth as when I do the MileHighDiva (MHD) Flexi Rod method.  This is probably my fault due to setting the back once my arms were fatigued.

You can get the same results using the MHD method using green flexi rods.  Basically, you're doing a figure 8 with your hair around a bent/folded flexi rod.

I bought these to support black business.  I love to support my business savvy/creative Sistahs, 

It was interesting getting under the dryer, because of the way they stick out.  It may have been easier, if I could've adjusted the chair I was using.

I'll update my thoughts the next time I use them.  In the meantime, I hope she makes a lot of $$$

MHD example below:


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 31, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So it's starting to revert but it's wearable. The ion serum isn't doing any more than water alone would do. Usually when my her is soft it frizzes.
> 
> View attachment 377863


Lovely curls @faithVA ! Your hair looks so soft and touchable.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 31, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I did my 1st set of the season tonight using the entire CHI Keratin line.  I prefer the It's a 10 LI over the CHI Keratin LI.  The It's a 10 has more slip.
> 
> I got my @lulu97 on by having a glass of vino while getting the rollers upside my head.  I used the Bouncy Curl rollers to set with.
> 
> ...


Your set is so darn cute! Love the waves.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 31, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Your set is so darn cute! Love the waves.


Thanks, lady!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Lovely curls @faithVA ! Your hair looks so soft and touchable.


Thank you.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey ladies, hope you all had a great weekend. I did a flat twistout with permrod curlers at the ends. This was the best set that I've done all year. I got so many compliments from friends and coworkers. My hair was soft, feather-light, shiny, swanging -- AND it held the curl well. I used just 3 ingredients to set: water, 100% pure aloe vera gel, and Oyin Handmade hair dew. I also used my new tangle teezer for afro hair - love it. Wish I could post video. Pictures don't do the shine and body justice.
     

I think what also helped was adding a teaspoon of henna to my DC mix. My DC mix was Oyin conditioner, 100% pure aloe vera gel, Silicon Mix, Joico Moisture Recovery, and henna all mixed together. People have been telling me my hair smells good all day haha. I DCed on damp hair, with heat for 30 minutes. Jumped in the shower and rinsed it out. Used ACV + water mix to cleanse my scalp.

I think I'll continue doing flat twistout rollersets. I love regular rollersets, but they're so much work. I'll save the full-blown rollersets for special occasions.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 31, 2016)

Bee-u-ti-ful set @coilyhaircutie! You did that,


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie Lovely! I bet you that shine is from the Joico. It makes my hair shine like no other product I have. I tried for months to figure out where the extra shine was coming from. One wash I decided to DC with something different than Joico and the shine was gone. Joico for the shine and moisture win! 

Lovely sets as well @faithVA @MileHighDiva


----------



## toaster (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm under the dryer with my weekly set. 

Getting a facial and a skin peel Thursday evening so I'm meal planning for the weekend. I'll be staying inside away from the sun and watching football. I know I'll have overnight oats for breakfast, but I'm thinking of having turkey burgers with sweet potatoes for lunch and making beef and veggie soup in the crockpot for dinner.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## toaster (Nov 4, 2016)

Humph. My hair care routine is set and I love all the products I use. Same for my skin care routine. I don't need any more makeup. WHAT CAN I BUY?

Starting on Monday I'm getting back into my gym routine. Maybe I need new workout clothes...


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 4, 2016)

toaster said:


> Humph. *My hair care routine is set and I love all the products* I use. Same for my skin care routine. I don't need any more makeup. WHAT CAN I BUY?
> 
> Starting on Monday I'm getting back into my gym routine. Maybe I need new workout clothes...



This. I mean, I am happy that I have found my staples but I kinda miss the excitement of trying new products. I guess I will move on to body care products.


----------



## toaster (Nov 4, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> This. I mean, I am happy that I have found my staples but I kinda miss the excitement of trying new products. I guess I will move on to body care products.


I know! I kind of miss the hunt. I tried a bunch of new body products but went back to dove beauty bar, cerave moisture cream,  and Hawaiian tropic sunscreen. Boring, but my skin is smooth and even. 

I may start buying more candles. I love home scents.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi ladies. Does anyone want to talk about hair? Exciting Black Friday lists?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone want to talk about hair? Exciting Black Friday lists?


I need to distract myself from what I've been watching happen


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2016)

I pre-poo'd overnight with Philip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme
- Cleansed with Joico K Pak Clarifying poo.
-I have a much need henna treatment in right now.

I'm not sure how I'm going to style my hair.  I've been watching flat twist videos on YT trying to ignore the election results.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I pre-poo'd overnight with Philip Kingsley Elasticizer Extreme
> - Cleansed with Joico K Pak Clarifying poo.
> -I have a much need henna treatment in right now.
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm going to style my hair.  I've been watching flat twist videos on YT trying to ignore the election results.


Sounds lovely! I did my hair on Sunday and I'm under my bonnet and on the couch watching CBS. 

I don't think there's anything hair related I'll be purchasing on Black Friday. Maybe some silk pillowcases to stock up.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Sounds lovely! I did my hair on Sunday and I'm under my bonnet and on the couch watching CBS.
> 
> I don't think there's anything hair related I'll be purchasing on Black Friday. Maybe some silk pillowcases to stock up.


You'll have them for life.  That will be an excellent purchase,


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone want to talk about hair? Exciting Black Friday lists?


I always want to talk about hair. I just wish I had more of it to talk about.

Not planning on buying anything black Friday.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I always want to talk about hair. I just wish I had more of it to talk about.
> 
> Not planning on buying anything black Friday.


How is your hair doing? Have you accomplished any of your 2016 hair goals? Are you close? I see a great difference in your hair from mildly following you around the forum, but I know how hard it can be to see the forest from the trees. 

I really want to assess my 2017 hair goals before the year begins. I know I want to keep setting, that has truly been a life changer for me, especially as my hair has gotten longer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> I know! I kind of miss the hunt. I tried a bunch of new body products but went back to dove beauty bar, cerave moisture cream,  and Hawaiian tropic sunscreen. Boring, but my skin is smooth and even.
> 
> I may start buying more candles. I love home scents.



I love candles (Bath & BodyWorks are my favorite) and wax melts. Home fragrance is where it's at!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I need to distract myself from what I've been watching happen



It's raining & gloomy in my neck of the woods. My grandmother always said that when something bad happens, God weeps first. I imagine today is that day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone want to talk about hair? Exciting Black Friday lists?



I'm in mini braids at the moment. Washing and roller setting them as needed. Easy Peasy!

Not interested in Black Friday shopping for hair stuff. I'm saving up for 2 wall water fountains for my girl room. I can't decide between one that you mount on the wall like this:


Or a floor model (indoor version) like this:



So I'm saving for both. 
They cost a pretty penny so I'm watching my coins. LOL


The hair products I have should last me another solid 3 months so I'll shop again for staples in February'ish.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2016)

toaster said:


> How is your hair doing? Have you accomplished any of your 2016 hair goals? Are you close? I see a great difference in your hair from mildly following you around the forum, but I know how hard it can be to see the forest from the trees.
> 
> I really want to assess my 2017 hair goals before the year begins. I know I want to keep setting, that has truly been a life changer for me, especially as my hair has gotten longer.



I think my hair is doing OK. I know I've made progress but not sure how much. I will be ending the year better than where I started. That's my silver lining.

I won't have any idea of my true progress until I straightened in December. I'm hoping I am grazing SL.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I'm in mini braids at the moment. Washing and roller setting them as needed. Easy Peasy!
> 
> Not interested in Black Friday shopping for hair stuff. I'm saving up for 2 wall water fountains for my girl room. I can't decide between one that you mount on the wall like this:
> 
> ...


I love the floor model. Might look best in a very large room though.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2016)

I tried spritz and gel with perm rods on the front section of my hair. I was testing it out for an interview tomorrow . The curs were too small and it was fuzzy. I will probably end up doing large flat twist in the front because now I don't feel like being bothered 

They are going to have to hire me with flat twist or not at all.


----------



## toaster (Nov 9, 2016)

Good luck @faithVA !!

@lulu97 your girls are lucky to have you! A water wall sounds lovely


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 14, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone want to talk about hair? Exciting Black Friday lists?


Hey ladies. Regardless of who's in office in January, I know I'll be crying on Inauguration Day when the Obamas leave. It was so beautiful having a Black First Family. I will miss their grace, dignity, spirit, class, and professionalism. I'm proud to have lived under their presidency. They make me proud to be an American (unlike some people...lol). 

Anyways, enough of that! I want to talk hair too @toaster. I didn't wash my hair today, I have a head cold & have been feeling achey lately. Flat twisted my roots & rollerset the ends. My longest hairs are two inches away from waist length (!!!). Most of my hair is still full BSL/MBL though. Since changing up my diet & working out,& using henna, I've sustained 1 inch of growth in a month. Hoping to keep this up for the rest of the year. I bought Gro Aut oil LOL. We'll see if this helps any. Gonna use it consistently this week. 

Want to do a light dusting soon, maybe next week. It's been a minute. 

Is anyone else's curls less curly more towards the ends? As my hair grows longer, my curls hang looser towards the ends. It's pretty noticeable. My hair at the ends is also shiner when I set it on rollers.  It could also be the henna, but I only put a tablespoon in my DC & my henna tea spray. I'm not doing full-on treatments (ain't no body got time for that)


----------



## toaster (Nov 15, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie my hair definitely doesn't hold a curl as well as it did when it was shorter. I think it's just heavier. 

Under the dryer with my weekly set. Took my time this time so hopefully it's a good one. Going to my very first body pump class tomorrow. Hopefully I sweat a lot!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 16, 2016)

*Reflections*. Ladies, what did your hair teach you in 2016? What do you want to learn in 2017?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll go first. 
1. I learned that my hair is baby fine. My hair is too fine for heavy butters like cocoa or shea butter on the regular. She prefers light moisturizers like Oyin Handmade or Camille Rose Moisture Milk da 
2. Protective styles can be stressful to my hair. They hide my ends, but it causes stress to my hairline & crown to be constantly pulled up. I need to find an "every day" retention hairstyle that's an alternative to buns 
3. Pray harder for healthy waist length hair
4. No dominican blowouts for me in 2017

What I want to learn:
1. What it feels like to swaang WL hair, once get there 
2. A few office-friendly protective styles that don't stress my Edges


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 17, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> *Reflections*. Ladies, what did your hair teach you in 2016? What do you want to learn in 2017?



Good questions!

What my hair taught me in 2016:
1. Don't neglect trims. Even small ones can help to keep your ends healthy.
2. Be consistent with your products. Now that I have my staples, my hair has taken off. No more testing new products and paying the price when they don't work!
3. I need to rollerset more consistently. My ends look and feel amazing after setting. I feel like it greatly reduces SSKs too.
4. It likes to be left alone. I now know what this truly means. I am no longer constantly in my hair. No more daily MnSing. I infuse enough moisture in my hair on wash day and my twists keep my hair mositurized until my next wash day.
5. My hair and scalp need weekly washes.
6. No more cowashing. My hair and scalp likes and needs to be cleansed with shampoo.

What I want to learn in 2017:
1. How to further minimize SSKs (see #3 above)
2. How to minimize breakage. I think that relates to #1 above. When your ends need to be trimmed, the tension from trying to detangle cray-cray ends causes some breakage.
3. How to fit my hair under a wig and have it lay flat. 
4. How to shorten my wash day. May have to start using rinse outs to help with detangling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 17, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Good questions!
> 
> What my hair taught me in 2016:
> 1. Don't neglect trims. Even small ones can help to keep your ends healthy.
> ...




Are you sure about this?? If so, spill what youre using @AgeinATL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2016)

The questions made me realize that this month was my 1 year anniversary of being fully natural after a million years of transitioning. I usually don't care about keeping up with dates but 2016 did bring a few realizations with being "natural".

2016 taught me that my ends still need to remain stretched and smooth to minimize ssk's and tangles. My natural hair is so easy. It requires hardly any products and holds moisture like nobody's business. No need for co-cleansing anymore. I prefer the feeling of a super clean product free scalp. 

2017 I'm looking forward to moving beyond scheduled/ strict this and that. Just going with the flow and truly listening to my hair.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 17, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Are you sure about this?? If so, spill what youre using @AgeinATL



LOL!!! Girl, it took me YEARS to find staples in every category and know that I don't need some things that others do (like oil. my hair HATES oils).

I use (surprisingly, a lot of SM....never thought I would be a SM-head):
SM JBCO shampoo-cleanses without stripping
Clarifying shampoo-ORS creamy aloe
DCs: SM Sacha Inchi and Superfruit Masks topped with YAM
Protein: Was using Shescentit Okra but experimenting with Komaza care's protein treatment
Leave-ins: Oyin Hair Dew (BAE) and I 'seal' with Camille Rose JAI. For rollersets, I use shescentit's coco crème leave in.

That's it! Boring, I know, but these products work!

I have a refresher spray and a leave-in from APB in my cart to try based on you guys' suggestions, but I am mostly buying staples and body products during BF.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 17, 2016)

My hair reminded me in 2016 that it likes to be left alone.  Also, my scalp had a fit and remined me that we don't do msm unless it's in QB products.   

In 2017, I'll stay the course and stick to what I know works for my hair and scalp, regarding product formulations and techniques.

@coilyhaircutie, I bought some frozen beef broth from Sprouts last week to have on hand the next time I cleanse my system.


----------



## OnMyThrone (Nov 17, 2016)

Detangling properly is all my hair needed

The product Tweak'd changed the hair game for me

Apple cider vinegar diluted with water is the best detangler ever
Melts my new growth and has changed the way my hair operates with all products

I use very little products and my hair is thriving

Using a zillion different products do not work for me
My hair thrives with consistency

Also the right supplements make a huge difference


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy B-Day to the original Roller Setting Diva, @DominicanBrazilian82 @CrysMelis!

We miss you DB82!


----------



## toaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Excellent question @coilyhaircutie 

This year my hair taught me to stop messing around and stretch my ends. And that it could handle heat more often than once every year or so. Also that it wants to be detangled with a comb at least every other day. 

Next year I hope to take my hair on cruise control. Keep setting. Keep wearing it down when I want. Enjoy it and treat it well. 

I'll be starting the 2017 thread next week!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> My hair reminded me in 2016 that it likes to be left alone.  Also, my scalp had a fit and remined me that we don't do msm unless it's in QB products.
> 
> In 2017, I'll stay the course and stick to what I know works for my hair and scalp, regarding product formulations and techniques.
> 
> @coilyhaircutie, I bought some frozen beef broth from Sprouts last week to have on hand the next time I cleanse my system.


Yay!! It's so great to nourish your body. Whenever I make it, I make it in huge batches & freeze it in small containers.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 18, 2016)

Beautiful rare photo of Ms. Rosa Parks. I had no idea her hair was so long!
 

Also never knew she had Native American heritage too. She was rocking those protective styles like nobody's business.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/2614678


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 19, 2016)

Roller Set Porn:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNAD7b5jYtH/


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 19, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Roller Set Porn:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNAD7b5jYtH/


Gorgeous results. I actually follow her on IG. My hair only came out that great with a roller set  when it was fully relaxed.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Gorgeous results. I actually follow her on IG. My hair only came out that great with a roller set  when it was fully relaxed.


We'll get your natural roller sets down to a science over the course of this setting season


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

Happy B-Day to another OG roller setting queen @Sunshine_One!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> We'll get your natural roller sets down to a science over the course of this setting season



Thanks hun . I haven't done a roller set in a while. I've just been keeping it in twisted buns. Hopefully sometime next year I will start setting again.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

For the first time in (forever?) I actually did small sections and used over 20 rollers to set my hair. I'm hoping for a smooth holiday set, although I plan on working out through Wednesday so that may be futile. 

Sometimes when I'm setting I forget if I've applied leave in and serum to a certain section. I always find out if I double applied because my hair in that section is sticky when it's dry. I need to be more mindful when I'm setting, but I usually zone out to youtube videos.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

Did a mudwash and color tonight. Installed my curlformers in 45 minutes which is good for me. I'm not under the dryer for another 30 minutes. I will let my hair cool for 15 minutes and then remove the curlformers. I'm going to use the TGIN Twist and Curl Creme with flexi rods to hold the style over night. I'm hoping I can at least get 1 day of wear out of this hair. The TGIN doesn't have any humectants so I'm hoping that helps.

I'm pretty sure my ends need a dusting so not sure if I can even separate the curls properly 

I'm trying to do a test run for the Xmas party next week. If it doesn't work out not sure how I'm wearing my hair to the Xmas party. It may be faux bun time


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Did a mudwash and color tonight. Installed my curlformers in 45 minutes which is good for me. I'm not under the dryer for another 30 minutes. I will let my hair cool for 15 minutes and then remove the curlformers. I'm going to use the TGIN Twist and Curl Creme with flexi rods to hold the style over night. I'm hoping I can at least get 1 day of wear out of this hair. The TGIN doesn't have any humectants so I'm hoping that helps.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my ends need a dusting so not sure if I can even separate the curls properly
> 
> I'm trying to do a test run for the Xmas party next week. If it doesn't work out not sure how I'm wearing my hair to the Xmas party. It may be faux bun time


What did you use to set your curlformers? Do you think you need to add another product to set on flexi rods afterwards?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> What did you use to set your curlformers? Do you think you need to add another product to set on flexi rods afterwards?



This time I just spritzed on the leave-in. Last time I tried products but they didn't make any difference. My hair seems to do better with nothing on it. I tried the serum last time and it made my hair too soft.

I'm going to try the TGIN twist and curl creme with the flexi rods to see if I can get more hold. I think all of my gels have glycerin in them so I'm going to steer clear of them for now.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> This time I just spritzed on the leave-in. Last time I tried products but they didn't make any difference. My hair seems to do better with nothing on it. I tried the serum last time and it made my hair too soft.
> 
> I'm going to try the TGIN twist and curl creme with the flexi rods to see if I can get more hold. I think all of my gels have glycerin in them so I'm going to steer clear of them for now.


Let us know how it turns out! I find my hair holds pretty well without additional product,  but it didn't start doing that until I got more length for some reason.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

Fresh set before and after smoothing. I don't know why I'm always wearing a Syracuse shirt when I set my hair. I didn't even go there!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

@toaster, thank you for coming thru with some homegrown LHCF hair porn! 

Do you like your results with more rollers?


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster, thank you for coming thru with some homegrown LHCF hair porn!
> 
> Do you like your results with more rollers?


Yes I do! It only took a little longer for me to use more rollers and my roots are much smoother. 

For some reason I always want to rush my hair day, but when I take my time I get the best results. Just need to slow down.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 379767 View attachment 379771 Fresh set before and after smoothing. I don't know why I'm always wearing a Syracuse shirt when I set my hair. I didn't even go there!



Thank you for posting 

You have such beautiful hair!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

My set turned out nice but my ends definitely need a trim. I will trim them the next time I color which is probably in two weeks.

I separated the front to see how it looks in the second picture.

I used the TGIN twist Creme and red and orange flexi rods. I will hope for the best. If it doesn't work out I will just twist my hair up when I get to work.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> View attachment 379767 View attachment 379771 Fresh set before and after smoothing. I don't know why I'm always wearing a Syracuse shirt when I set my hair. I didn't even go there!


Hair so long you can't even get it all in the picture 

Beautiful set as usual.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Thank you for posting
> 
> You have such beautiful hair!


Thank you! Your hair is gorgeous as well! So thick and fluffy. 


faithVA said:


> My set turned out nice but my ends definitely need a trim. I will trim them the next time I color which is probably in two weeks.
> 
> I separated the front to see how it looks in the second picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thank you! Your hair is gorgeous as well! So thick and fluffy.




Thanks Toaster. You are hilarious.

If this twist creme works out, I will be able to set every week or every other week.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My set turned out nice but my ends definitely need a trim. I will trim them the next time I color which is probably in two weeks.
> 
> I separated the front to see how it looks in the second picture.
> 
> ...


Y'all in here showin' up and showin' out tonight,   I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Y'all in here showin' up and showin' out tonight,   I love it!



Thank you MileHigh. I'm just trying to hang with the big dogs up in here. It's tough


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> My set turned out nice but my ends definitely need a trim. I will trim them the next time I color which is probably in two weeks.
> 
> I separated the front to see how it looks in the second picture.
> 
> ...



I feel that your sets are getting better and better! Beautiful results!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I feel that your sets are getting better and better! Beautiful results!


Thank you. I think a little extra length is helping.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

Here it is this morning after the flexi rods. Didn't separate too much. Will see if it last.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Here it is this morning after the flexi rods. Didn't separate too much. Will see if it last.
> 
> View attachment 379795


Yes faith! That is gorgeous! Hope it holds up, then you can teach me what to do.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

toaster said:


> Yes faith! That is gorgeous! Hope it holds up, then you can teach me what to do.


Thank you toaster. Teach you what to do?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

It did poof but it's still wearable. Last month when I did it, it was destroyed by 10 am and I ended up putting in flat twist. I'm thinking maybe a cream and a job oil or a gel and an oil. I need to see if I have a gel with no humectant.

I'm going to trim my ends tonight and try a flat twist out for tomorrow. I think part of my issue is me ends are porous.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thank you toaster. Teach you what to do?



Yes ma'am! I have never used a flexi rod in my life. 

I know naptural85 has some older videos on how to turn stretched hair into another style so I'm going to watch those. If I could get two weeks out of a roller set I could let my hair growth even longe .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

toaster said:


> Yes ma'am! I have never used a flexi rod in my life.
> 
> I know naptural85 has some older videos on how to turn stretched hair into another style so I'm going to watch those. If I could get two weeks out of a roller set I could let my hair growth even longe .


Oh... I think you will like flexi rods.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 21, 2016)

BF Sale  Your a V.I.P. So you get to shop NOW.. get your bouncy curls rollers for only only $25 Plus free shipping SITEWIDE for purchases over $40.

Go now while supplies last.

Use code "BlackFriday" at checkout!

https://www.getbouncycurls.com/collections/all


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

I tried a flat twist out today. I didn't add anything for hold which my hair needs. It started out good but it's poofing as we speak


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 22, 2016)

@faithVA It still looks good though, poof and all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @faithVA It still looks good though, poof and all.


Thanks. But this isn't the poof version.  I will take a picture of that at the end of the day. If this was the poof version I would be good with this.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

At 10 am it's bigger   It's my fault though. I used the TGIN daily moisturizer which has glycerin in the top 3 ingredients.

It starts off so smooth


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

Finally did a rollerset! I used green perm rods, sat under the dryer for an hour and I've been letting them cool for over an hour. Basically I'm too lazy to take them out. And I'm not sure exactly how I'm going to style my hair so they'll sit for a little while longer


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 22, 2016)

QUOTE="MileHighDiva, post: 23340311, member: 299138"]Happy B-Day to another OG roller setting queen @Sunshine_One![/QUOTE]

@MileHighDiva 

Hey there!!! Thank you so much!  

I actually  got my hair blown out & flat ironed for my b'day this year.   Been rocking curly for most of the year.  I need to get back into setting.  I do utilize my Caruso Steam rollers when my hair straight.  I may use on Thanksgiving.  If I do I'll snap a few pics to share.

Glad to see this thread still going strong. 

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

It is such a hassle to upload pics and I suck at taking pics of my hair. The pic is probably huge but I tried. I set with APB leave-in which has a serum consistency and lotta body setting lotion mixed with water and a liquid bamboo extract. My hair is light, soft and bouncy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> It is such a hassle to upload pics and I suck at taking pics of my hair. The pic is probably huge but I tried. I set with APB leave-in which has a serum consistency and lotta body setting lotion mixed with water and a liquid bamboo extract. My hair is light, soft and bouncy.


Your curls came out nice.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your curls came out nice.


Thank you. I think they're too soft. I just tried separating and I had to stop before I created frizz. Not sure what I'm going to do. I'm trying to get a decent pic of the separated curls.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 22, 2016)

@KinksAndInk 
   of to look at the ingredients of APB LI.  Which on did you use


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

@MileHighDiva its super shiny. I suck so bad at taking hair pics though.
I used this one w/glycerin because it's what I had on hand. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/179108784/annabelles-leave-in-conditioner
https://www.etsy.com


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> @MileHighDiva its super shiny. I suck so bad at taking hair pics though.
> I used this one w/glycerin because it's what I had on hand.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/179108784/annabelles-leave-in-conditioner
> https://www.etsy.com


The glycerin could be the cause of the frizz.  Glycerin does seem to work out well when separating. It draws in moisture and the hair just goes gaga


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The glycerin could be the cause of the frizz.  Glycerin does seem to work out well when separating. It draws in moisture and the hair just goes gaga


My hair is fine and frizz prone. I get less frizz when I set with gel. I think it's because my hair has zero hold and is so soft and bouncy. I normally don't pay attention to if a product has glycerin or not I just know for this product because you have to pick one of the options when you order lol. My hair cooperates with everything except aloe vera juice.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> My hair is fine and frizz prone. I get less frizz when I set with gel. I think it's because my hair has zero hold and is so soft and bouncy. I normally don't pay attention to if a product has glycerin or not I just know for this product because you have to pick one of the options when you order lol. My hair cooperates with everything except aloe vera juice.



It's worth investigating. My hair likes glycerin but I can't use it when I want to wear my hair out. Maybe next time you try a set try it with products that don't have humectants.


----------



## bluenvy (Nov 22, 2016)

@toaster 
Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2016)

bluenvy said:


> @toaster
> Your hair looks amazing!


Thank you!!

Excellent set @KinksAndInk


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2016)

If I don't start the 2017 thread tomorrow it will be up this weekend! I'm excited about the new year!

This is my favorite time on the hair forum. Year end length checks, new challenges, new goals. Lots of pictures!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 22, 2016)

@toaster thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2016)

toaster said:


> If I don't start the 2017 thread tomorrow it will be up this weekend! I'm excited about the new year!
> 
> This is my favorite time on the hair forum. Year end length checks, new challenges, new goals. Lots of pictures!


 Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 24, 2016)

My curls will not last another day lol. It wasn't my intention to wear it curly but I used smaller rollers and nothing with hold so I ended up with small, pillow soft curls. I should've flat ironed my edges and crown and wrapped my hair last night but I was too lazy. I'm kinda happy I didn't because it's been raining all day and is supposed to rain all day tomorrow. Currently in 3 bantu knots. We'll see how this turns out tomorrow.

ETA: well it's tomorrow...one of my bantu knots came down while I was sleeping. The majority of my hair is pretty. But that one section is a hot, stretched out mess and I can't fix it. If I could wear hats at work I'd put some pillow rollers in it. Oh well. Halo twist here I come.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2016)

This is my flat twist ND and curl. Used a different product and thinner twist


----------



## toaster (Nov 27, 2016)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend! I'm having a busy travel day but I'll be setting my hair tomorrow evening and I can pop the new thread up while I'm under the dryer.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 27, 2016)

faithVA said:


> This is my flat twist ND and curl. Used a different product and thinner twist
> 
> View attachment 380127


Your hair is looking thick & scrumdiddlyumptious!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2016)

toaster said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend! I'm having a busy travel day but I'll be setting my hair tomorrow evening and I can pop the new thread up while I'm under the dryer.



Had a good one. Hope you had a great one as well. 

Can't wait to see the new set.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2016)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Your hair is looking thick & scrumdiddlyumptious!




Thank you @coilyhaircutie. It finally seems to be coming along.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2016)

I have worn my hair out for an entire week. I think this is the first time every. I did a curlformer set, then a perm rod set, then several days of flat twist and curls and today I did a cornrow twist out. I was starting to perfect my flat twist out and curl. It looked better and better each day. Each day it poofed less and less. And my roots are still nice and straight.

I'm going to oil my scalp and put in two flat twist. I will do another set on Tuesday night to get ready for Christmas party.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 28, 2016)

I straightened my hair for Thanksgiving and got a 2-3 inch trim. My ends look great and my hair is still a little past APL. 

I ended up flat ironing with shea butter on my hair so I hope nothing bad happens. 

My job is about to get really busy these next few weeks so I'm going back to protective styles during the week. No more scrunchies and hair ties. 

Also, my hair doesn't like shampoo. Back to using conditioner washes weekly and only shampoo sometimes.


----------



## toaster (Nov 28, 2016)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/setting-to-success-2017.806015/

Link to the new thread for 2017!


----------

